# LSC Progression Thread | Road to Sub 10



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 21, 2022)

Hello! I like to solve 3x3, OH, 2x2, Megaminx, Skewb, and Pyraminx. I am trying to become sub 15 and I expect to reach that soon. I also want to reach sub 10 by the end of next summer

Progress:

Sub 6 Single: 7/14/22


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 21, 2022)

I have been grinding a lot of 3x3 and I just reached 3,000 solves on 3x3!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 22, 2022)

I have a square-1 coming on the way and I will try to learn how to solve it. Does anyone have any tips on guides to how to solve it?


----------



## Garf (Mar 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I have a square-1 coming on the way and I will try to learn how to solve it. Does anyone have any tips on guides to how to solve it?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 22, 2022)

Thank you


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 23, 2022)

Make sure to learn the parity algorithms. They may be long,but they will help solve square-1 every time without having to rescramble.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 23, 2022)

I learned Ortega and PBL monday and I am improving!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 25, 2022)

low 16 ao50 on 3x3!


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice, so you and I average around the same on 3x3. Can't wait to see you pass me!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice solves using my Gan 11 M Pro last night


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Mar 26, 2022)

My Square-1 arrived and I am trying some algs on it. i memorized the bar flip parity and the another one that i will show below:


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 1, 2022)

a few sub 15 ao50s and an 8.78 pb single!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 6, 2022)

memorized everything for square-1 except cube shape. Got my first sub 15 average in comp!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 15, 2022)

I have been focusing on my OLLs and learned 1 new one and I have been training them alot.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 18, 2022)

I learned Yau and 3-2-3 edge pairing and I am training to become more efficient with my centers.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 21, 2022)

Got a new PB single on 3x3 and here is the scramble: U2 B L2 U2 F2 R2 B D2 F' D2 L2 F' D F' R' B R U F2 L' U2

white cross


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 24, 2022)

Sub 13.9 ao5 in 3x3 Second round in comp!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 24, 2022)

I did amazing at my competition yesterday. Clock was first and I got a 20.26 even though I missed cutoff by 0.27 seconds. In 3x3 First round I got a pb average by .2 seconds and in the 2nd round I got my first sub 13 ao5 and got a pr single by 0.07. In 4x4 I missed cutoff by 0.41 and I got double parity. Pyraminx I got my first sub-10 single and a sub 11.5 average. In 3x3 OH, I qualified for nats if the qualification requirements don't go down and got a 23 single and a 25 average!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 26, 2022)

New OH PB of 10.03 I had a PLL skip and the f2l was easy


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> New OH PB of 10.03 I had a PLL skip and the f2l was easy


Just wondering, are your hands small? Because I've been looking at some OH fingertricks videos and I find that my hands are too small to execute them fast enough. Maybe I should get a Gan 354 m or a Gan mini M pro for OH.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 2, 2022)

I learned both R perms, which are 3 gen, I can execute them pretty fast and I want to learn the v perm but I want to learn one that is RUD 3 gen so that I do not have to learn another alg for OH. Also at my last comp, I got a low 13 ao5 and a 12.89 ao5 on 3x3


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-05-03
avg of 5: 12.78

Time List:
1. 12.81 L' B' U D2 R' D2 L D' L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U' D2 R' 
2. 12.46 F U' L D2 R' U2 B2 R B2 F2 L D2 R' B' R2 D F L U B2 F2 
3. (11.29) U2 L F2 L2 D' F2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 D' F2 L F' U B' R' B' D' F 
4. 13.06 F L2 R2 F2 D2 F' U2 R2 B' U2 B2 R D L' F2 L2 B F D' L2 R' 
5. (13.61) B L B R' B2 D2 B U L' U2 F B2 U2 B' R2 B2 D2 R2 B


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

fast.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I learned both R perms, which are 2 gen, I can excecute them pretty fast and I want to learn the v perm but I want to learn one that is R and U 2 gen so that I do not have to learn another alg for OH. Also at my last comp I got a low 13 ao5 and a 12.89 ao5 on 3x3


wait wat

r perms are not two gen, they switch corners

what kind of r perm are that?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 3, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> wait wat
> 
> r perms are not two gen, they switch corners
> 
> what kind of r perm are that?


typo


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> typo


One Handed.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 14, 2022)

So I was speedsolving 3x3 during my recess at school, and I was getting some good times. How did this happen?

Generated By csTimer on 2022-05-13​avg of 5: 10.63​
Time List:​1. (12.20) L D U2 F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 L2 B' R2 B' U2 D B2 L F' L2 R' D'​2. 10.06 D2 B R2 U2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U2 B' D B' R D' R' F' U L B' F2​3. 10.90 R' B R2 U2 R2 U2 D' B L' F2 D2 L D2 B2 L U2 R2 U2 F'​4. 10.92 R2 F' D' F R' D2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B R2 D2 B2 L​5. (9.00) L2 U L2 F2 U' F2 D L2 D' F2 D2 B' D R U2 L2 F' U B2 D​


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 14, 2022)

a


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 21, 2022)

Just testing, could someone comment an opinion ex, gan is better than moyu, and then I will reply and I want to test something


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 21, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Just testing, could someone comment an opinion ex, moyu is better than gan, and then I will reply and I want to test something


Moyu is better than gan, that's correct


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 21, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> gan is better than Moyu, that's correct




See what I did there?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> See what I did there?


Go back and look at the post I quoted


----------



## gsingh (May 22, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Just testing, could someone comment an opinion ex, gan is better than moyu, and then I will reply and I want to test something


gan is better then moyu (and everything else)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> moyu is better then gan (and no one else)





Eli Apperson said:


> Go back and look at the post I quoted


I didn't realise that,


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> gan is better then moyu (and everyone else)


As far as what you get for the money, gan is terrible. Considering most cubers are young kids who don't have a lot of money, and a lot of parents don't support buying $70 cubes, gan really sucks


----------



## gsingh (May 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> As far as what you get for the money, gan is terrible. Considering most cubers are young kids who don't have a lot of money, and a lot of parents don't support buying $70 cubes, gan really sucks


if you dont have the money, dont buy it. they still turn really well


----------



## gsingh (May 22, 2022)

also, only the new ones are actually expensive. the xs is great and its $40. if you buy the one without adjustable magnets, the gan air m( it has great magnets) its only $25. i have one and its great


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (May 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> also, only the new ones are actually cheap. the xs is bad and its $4. if you buy the one with adjustable magnets, the gan air m( it has bad magnets) its only $52. i have a million and its bad


@gsingh , you own 1 million gan air m s, and you think that the xs is bad and is $4?


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> if you dont have the money, dont buy it. they still turn really well


When you say it is the best company, the consumer must be taken into account.


gsingh said:


> also, only the new ones are actually expensive. the xs is great and its $40. if you buy the one without adjustable magnets, the gan air m( it has great magnets) its only $25. i have one and its great


$40 is very expensive for some people. And if you recall, it was originally $60


----------



## gsingh (May 22, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> When you say it is the best company, the consumer must be taken into account.
> 
> $40 is very expensive for some people. And if you recall, it was originally $60


yea you could say $40 is expensive, but moyu flagships are still $30 so its not much more. i guess if you want a dirt cheap cube that is decent you should go to moyu (rs3m) but i dont think its anything like the gan cubes.
(also lets not make luke's progression thread into a debate thread. i made another thread for this)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 9, 2022)

Goals and Mains for Berkeley Summer 2022

3x3
Gan 11 M Duo
PB average, maybe sub-10 single
Clock
Qiyi Magnetic
Sub 15 single, Sub 17 average
Skewb
Gan Enhanced
Sub 7 single, sub 9 average
Pyraminx
Gan Enhanced
Sub 9 single, sub 11 average


If any of you are going to berkeley Summer 2022, let me know and I'll see you there


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Goals and Mains for Berkeley Summer 2022
> 
> 3x3
> Gan 11 M Duo
> ...


Is your pyra also gan?


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Goals and Mains for Berkeley Summer 2022
> 
> 3x3
> Gan 11 M Duo
> ...


It seems like youre good at OH. Any tips for me?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 9, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Is your pyra also gan?


Yes, I fixed that


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 9, 2022)

SpeedCubing RDJ said:


> It seems like youre good at OH. Any tips for me?


Use your left hand as it is easier to do R and U moves and also, I learned most of my tricks from Brody The Cuber


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 9, 2022)

Opened up a poll, I voted, you shall vote


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 30, 2022)

Goals for BASC 34: 
3x3, Sub 10 single, sub 12.5 average
2x2: Sub 3.5 single, sub 4 average
Mega: PB single and PB average
5x5: Sub 2:30 single and sub 3 average
4x4: Sub 1:10 single and sub 1:15 average


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Goals for BASC 34:
> 3x3, Sub 10 single, sub 12.5 average
> 2x2: Sub 3.5 single, sub 4 average
> Mega: PB single and PB average
> ...


what are your 4x4 and 5x5 pb's? (unofficial)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 30, 2022)

gsingh said:


> what are your 4x4 and 5x5 pb's? (unofficial)


4x4, its like 47, 5x5 is like 1:53


----------



## gsingh (Jul 4, 2022)

you did great today. an 11 average, a 12 average, and two 9 singles


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 11, 2022)

I just got my 4x4 Yau PB.
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
single: 1:11.67

Time List:
1. 1:11.67 D' Uw' Rw' B2 U' F' Uw2 U B Uw2 Fw' Uw' R' B' L2 R' F R F2 R' Fw R' B' Uw F' Uw' B Rw2 U2 L' Fw2 R' B' D2 Rw' U' F' R D' B'

The switch to Yau is difficult, but i'm getting better at Yau. Hopefully I'll become sub 1 with Yau


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 11, 2022)

I just broke it again!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
single: 1:04.02

Time List:
1. 1:04.02 Rw2 R U R2 F B2 U' D' F' D2 R2 L D2 R2 F' Rw L Uw2 U' F U' Fw2 D' R' U' Rw D U2 F' B' Fw' L U2 Rw F Uw L' R' Rw U'


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 11, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I just broke it again!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
> single: 1:04.02
> 
> ...


Dude, nice. You are doing great. Want to race to sub-1?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 11, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Dude, nice. You are doing great. Want to race to sub-1?


What do you average


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 11, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What do you average


Sub-1:15. But I have summer school so I have less time to practice. that's your advantage!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 11, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Sub-1:15. But I have summer school so I have less time to practice. that's your advantage!


Well I average sub 1:20 with yau. I have a lot of time to practice so I will be willing to race you. Sub 1 comp ao5 or sub 1 ao200?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 11, 2022)

I'll race with y'all too. I am averaging 1:05-1:10 but I have camps almost every week and I don't have a lot of time.



Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Well I average sub 1:20 with yau. I have a lot of time to practice so I will be willing to race you. Sub 1 comp ao5 or sub 1 ao200?


Sub-1 ao200.

Not everyone can go to comps really easily. I have a comp on August 6th that has 4x4 but Abram doesn't have any.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 11, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Well I average sub 1:20 with yau. I have a lot of time to practice so I will be willing to race you. Sub 1 comp ao5 or sub 1 ao200?


Sub-1 ao200. Comps are just too far with gas prices. So until Calpoly or Sac Cubing x returns, I will be unable to go to a comp. Plus, if you get a sub-1 ao200 at home, you'll be able to do it at comp


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 11, 2022)

Sorry for the many posts on this thread today, but new Yau PB!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
single: 1:03.93

Time List:
1. 1:03.93 Uw Rw2 R' Uw L Uw Rw F' L' Uw2 B2 U' B D R' Fw2 Uw B D2 B Fw L2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F Rw' Uw Fw' B2 F D' F U2 D2 B2 D' B L2 U'


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 16, 2022)

New PB ao5! 9.95
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
avg of 5: 9.95

Time List:
1. (12.66) U2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U R2 D F2 U L D L2 B' R2 D L B' R2 
2. 11.80 R2 F' B' L U B' L D' F2 R2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 F' U2 
3. 9.27 D2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 B2 U B2 R U B D2 U L2 F' L F' R 
4. 8.78 R' L2 B' L2 R2 F L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L D' B2 U' F' R2 D R 
5. (8.51) D' F R D B' U' F' U' F2 R2 U2 R U2 L' F2 R D2 B'

Also yesterday I got a 5.44. Xcross with 3 free pairs into OLL skip, U Tperm U'
Sorry but I was using a scramble sheet I printed a year ago and I could not find the scramble of the solve.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 16, 2022)

Trying to do at least 1 ao100 per day on 3x3:



Spoiler: Ao100 Day 1a



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
avg of 100: 11.74

Time List:
13.73, 12.50, 9.97, 11.90, 9.98, 15.41, (8.48), 11.15, 10.11, 14.24, (17.00), 10.04, 9.16, 14.54, 11.34+, 11.16+, 10.82, 10.87, (18.53), 15.61, 14.86, 11.98, 8.72, 9.65, 9.76, 11.61+, 14.89+, (18.00), 8.68+, 11.55+, 15.43+, 10.60+, 9.51+, 10.37, 12.86, 10.94, 11.22, 13.38, 10.36, 10.75, 11.52, 8.93, 11.12+, 10.48+, 10.04, 14.46, (18.04), (19.10), 13.28, 12.61, 11.47, 10.49, 9.50, 13.94, 13.77, 8.64, 14.10, 9.13, 11.26, 12.52, 9.61, 12.58, (8.58), 9.78, 12.42, 10.67, 11.46, 10.12, 10.11, 12.00, (8.32), 10.48, 11.56, 11.20, 10.44, 13.86, 8.70, 12.10, 11.33, 11.96, 11.81, 14.31, 12.66, 11.80, 9.27, 8.78, (8.51), 15.31, (8.55), 10.84, 15.47, 15.45, 13.16, 10.42, 10.74, 16.53, 12.01, 12.61, 14.85, 13.31


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Trying to do at least 1 ao100 per day on 3x3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your global average?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 17, 2022)

We both average mid-11 to low-12.
(I know he can talk but still)


----------



## hyn (Jul 17, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I'll race with y'all too. I am averaging 1:05-1:10 but I have camps almost every week and I don't have a lot of time.


I'll race as well lol. I average 1:08-1:10


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 25, 2022)

Nice average in 4x4 today! best today

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-24
avg of 5: 1:03.58

Time List:
(1:19.93), 59.66, (44.24), 1:11.01, 1:00.07


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

How in the world did you get a 44? dude, that's insane!


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 44.24


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 25, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> How in the world did you get a 44? dude, that's insane!


Yau, 3-2-3 and example solves


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 25, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Yau, 3-2-3 and example solves


I know that. I also use yau, 3-2-3 and watch example solves, but never have had anything faster than a 51. it's time to watch 5 hours of example solves for me! Lol


----------



## gsingh (Jul 25, 2022)

you mean road to all-rounder right


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 25, 2022)

gsingh said:


> View attachment 20059
> you mean road to all-rounder right


Yeah


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 26, 2022)

This may or may not crash your computer:


Spoiler: Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-26
avg of 100: 12.28

Time List:
10.93, 10.81, 10.86, 12.87, 12.91, 13.03, 16.06, 13.64, 15.20, 14.60, 14.49, 12.49, 12.00, 12.54, 12.54, 14.87, 13.72, 10.93, 12.22, 13.83, (6.53), 8.73, 8.82, 13.11, 14.59, 11.02, 8.86, 13.76, 11.04, 15.08, 10.28, 11.36, 11.00, (6.22), 9.83, 11.11, (18.32), 8.31, 10.34, 10.86, 11.02, 17.14, 12.62, (17.99), 14.75, 8.27, 11.82, 10.29, 15.31, 13.24, 11.55, 11.52, 10.04, 12.02, 8.50, 12.70, 11.19, 12.51, 11.10, 10.77, 11.84, 13.87, 11.63, 13.00, 13.67, 14.62, 15.47, 13.26, 10.54, 16.06, 12.46, (20.81), 15.21, 15.46, 15.75, (17.29), 11.69, 13.64, 13.15, 15.40, 13.74, (18.41), 12.11, 11.45, 13.71, 8.61, 12.18, 11.90, 10.67, 11.26, (7.94), 10.15, 11.06, 13.65, 9.49, (6.63), 11.36, 9.88, (7.78), 12.38


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 26, 2022)

Guess im now sub 12.3!



Spoiler: Ao500



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-26
avg of 500: 12.25

Time List:
13.73, 12.50, 9.97, 11.90, 9.98, 15.41, (8.48), 11.15, 10.11, 14.24, 17.00, 10.04, 9.16, 14.54, 11.34+, 11.16+, 10.82, 10.87, (18.53), 15.61, 14.86, 11.98, 8.72, 9.65, 9.76, 11.61+, 14.89+, (18.00), (8.68+), 11.55+, 15.43+, 10.60+, 9.51+, 10.37, 12.86, 10.94, 11.22, 13.38, 10.36, 10.75, 11.52, 8.93, 11.12+, 10.48+, 10.04, 14.46, (18.04), (19.10), 13.28, 12.61, 11.47, 10.49, 9.50, 13.94, 13.77, (8.64), 14.10, 9.13, 11.26, 12.52, 9.61, 12.58, (8.58), 9.78, 12.42, 10.67, 11.46, 10.12, 10.11, 12.00, (8.32), 10.48, 11.56, 11.20, 10.44, 13.86, 8.70, 12.10, 11.33, 11.96, 11.81, 14.31, 12.66, 11.80, 9.27, 10.78+, (8.51), (17.31+), 10.55+, 10.84, 15.47, 15.45, 13.16, 10.42, 10.74, 16.53, 12.01, 12.61, 14.85, 13.31, 11.82, (DNF(17.23)), 8.80, 12.16, 12.20, 15.36, 16.89, 11.57, 9.67, 13.25, 12.07, 11.16, 14.34, 12.35, 11.64, 10.12, 16.88, 9.75, 11.32, 13.30, 15.59, 11.17, 11.57, 10.26, 10.63, 14.48, 9.88, 14.23, 15.32, 10.37, 9.99, 13.12, 13.01, 10.53[Pseudo X], 13.64, 12.45, 10.26, 8.68, 12.04, 16.56, 13.46, (7.65), 11.08, (21.52), (18.63), (6.52), 13.24, 11.75, 9.79, 11.55, 10.79, 13.19, 14.97, 14.71, 10.49, 15.29, 11.04, 8.75, 14.49, 15.51, 13.57, 13.00, (18.04), 10.01, (7.16), 9.46, 11.67+, 11.46+, 10.06, 9.77, (8.63), 9.43, 10.90, 9.64, 13.49, 10.99, 11.51, 12.28, 12.89, 14.09, 10.92, (5.44), 14.19, 11.69, 11.68, 12.86, 12.36, (21.79), 13.37, 10.14, 9.79, 15.42, 14.47, 10.12, 14.69, 10.94, 12.12, 13.58, 10.76, 10.71, 8.83, 11.39, 12.89, 11.49, 9.11, 14.84, 14.26, 11.76, 13.40, 11.02, 15.23, 13.60, 13.11, (DNF(11.21)), 12.24, 13.91, 12.76, 10.11, 10.54, 12.67, 9.78, (17.64), 13.28+, 11.86, 10.87, 11.64, 12.57, 11.65, 13.50, 10.97, 11.84, 14.07, 8.70, 12.96, 13.29, 14.86, 9.47, 9.88, 13.55, 14.07, 9.85, 11.28, 8.84, 12.39, 8.83, 15.82, (6.76), 9.61, 13.38, 10.15, 12.31, 9.61, 16.00, 10.74, 12.65, 12.23, 14.93, 10.50, 13.39, 12.84, 11.42, 11.48, 14.28, 14.85, 12.64, (17.86), 9.19, 11.13, 12.03, (7.80), 12.52, 14.41, 14.88, 10.51, 15.15, 10.27, 15.89, 11.76, 11.01, (21.13), (18.14), 13.07, 12.28, (7.53), 9.38, 11.14, 12.85, (8.11), 9.19, 11.24, 13.89, 12.61, 15.37, 11.29, 17.02, 9.91, 14.09, 12.71, 13.91, 12.70, 15.37, 10.74, 11.43, 14.85, 12.95, 9.99, 13.29, 11.44, 12.22, 13.60, 16.08, 14.21, 10.88, 12.80, 16.89, 13.38, 13.37, 10.06, 11.88, 13.28, 11.25, 14.60, 14.34, 13.66, 15.80, 12.73, (17.87), 12.65, 12.51, 14.16, 9.25, 9.69, 12.41, 11.69, 13.43, 10.26, 15.09, 13.77, 14.69, 14.76, 14.49, 9.27, 13.46, 9.04, 10.03, 13.00, 16.14, 13.35, 11.42, 15.18, 13.37, 10.63, 11.71, 11.32, 11.88, 14.63, 11.24, 15.27, 10.45, 12.93, 9.60, 16.61, 14.20, 12.83, 14.15, 11.00, 11.50, (24.86), 13.37, 10.32, 10.41, 11.37, 12.18, 12.63, 14.72, 12.24, 12.81, (17.50), 12.87, 10.39, 10.19, (19.00), 12.58, 12.49, (19.50), 9.84, 13.51, 11.78, 12.22, 13.10, 9.67, 14.68, 14.01, 11.06, 9.39, 8.92, 13.19, (7.31), 11.51, 13.74, 10.93, 10.81, 10.86, 12.87, 12.91, 13.03, 16.06, 13.64, 15.20, 14.60, 14.49, 12.49, 12.00, 12.54, 12.54, 14.87, 13.72, 10.93, 12.22, 13.83, (6.53), 8.73, 8.82, 13.11, 14.59, 11.02, 8.86, 13.76, 11.04, 15.08, 10.28, 11.36, 11.00, (6.22), 9.83, 11.11, (18.32), (8.31), 10.34, 10.86, 11.02, 17.14, 12.62, (17.99), 14.75, (8.27), 11.82, 10.29, 15.31, 13.24, 11.55, 11.52, 10.04, 12.02, (8.50), 12.70, 11.19, 12.51, 11.10, 10.77, 11.84, 13.87, 11.63, 13.00, 13.67, 14.62, 15.47, 13.26, 10.54, 16.06, 12.46, (20.81), 15.21, 15.46, 15.75, (17.29), 11.69, 13.64, 13.15, 15.40, 13.74, (18.41), 12.11, 11.45, 13.71, (8.61), 12.18, 11.90, 10.67, 11.26, (7.94), 10.15, 11.06, 13.65, 9.49, (6.63), 11.36, 9.88, (7.78), 12.38


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> This may or may not crash your computer:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ao100
> ...


If you think that's going to crash my computer, what would I do if I opened up those ao100s with scrambles included????


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> If you think that's going to crash my computer, what would I do if I opened up those ao100s with scrambles included????





Spoiler: Spoiler



its not



Do you want me to post the ao100s with scrambles?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

@Cuberstache @Timona @Anthony Tindal can you recommend me a megaminx, I would like a standard size megaminx that can turn fast and has strong magnets, also if possible I would like a professional setup recommendation that is available at thecubicle. (I pinged you guys because you are the rulers of mega on this website)


----------



## gsingh (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @Timona @Anthony Tindal can you recommend me a megaminx, I would like a standard size megaminx that can turn fast, also if possible I would like a professional setup recommendation that is available at thecubicle. (I pinged you guys because you are the rulers of mega on this website)


dont u already have a galaxy v2


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> dont u already have a galaxy v2


Yes but the magnets are way too weak


----------



## Garf (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @Timona @Anthony Tindal can you recommend me a megaminx, I would like a standard size megaminx that can turn fast and has strong magnets, also if possible I would like a professional setup recommendation that is available at thecubicle. (I pinged you guys because you are the rulers of mega on this website)


Dayan Megaminx V2 M. It is the same size as the Galaxy and it has strong megnets.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Dayan Megaminx V2 M. It is the same size as the Galaxy and it has strong megnets.


What professional setup from thecubicle would you recommend or should I set it up myself?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

PB Squan ao5!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-26
avg of 5: 29.94

Time List:
37.33, (37.92), 26.78, 25.70, (22.83)


----------



## Garf (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> What professional setup from thecubicle would you recommend or should I set it up myself?


Angstrom or Mystic,


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> Angstrom or Mystic,


Thank you, after looking at the prices, I'm probably just going to set it up with the angstrom lubes myself but instead of the lubicle black, use weight 5 or 3


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

Grinding Squan has paid off, SUB 20 SINGLE!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-26
single: 19.83

Time List:
19.83 (0,5)/ (0,3)/ (-5,4)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,-1)/ (-2,-5)/ (2,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (6,0)/ (0,-4)/ (-2,-1)/ (-1,-2)


----------



## gsingh (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @Timona @Anthony Tindal can you recommend me a megaminx, I would like a standard size megaminx that can turn fast and has strong magnets, also if possible I would like a professional setup recommendation that is available at thecubicle. (I pinged you guys because you are the rulers of mega on this website)


@Cuberstache


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 27, 2022)

gsingh said:


> @Cuberstache


I don't know why you pinged him. Cuberstache is very fast at Hungarian Supernova but that doesn't make his opinion any better than others. It's still an opinion. I think what I have gather from him and from my own experience is that the best Hungarian Supernova's on the market are the Yuhu V2M (The WR avg megaminx) and the Dayan V2M. 

The Yuhu is pretty large and the factory colour schemes aren't great. I would recommend you buy the Dark Green and Black pieces, it's definitely worth it. It a pretty fast cube and that's good because of its larger size you need some speed to turn layers quickly since there is a larger travel distance. The magnets aren't very strong and the ridge system is a little weird but it does its job well. Any problems you would find with this cube are easily countered by its low price. For what you pay for you really get an amazing puzzle. That being said that doesn't make it any better of a puzzle.

The Dayan V2M is the best performing Hungarian Supernova on the market, the shades are perfect (but buy those extra black pieces), the magnets strong, and the turning fast and snappy. The only problem with it is the size. Just as the Yuhu is the giant of Hungarian Supernovas the Dayan is just tiny and it takes some getting used to.

The Galaxy V2M is still viable and a Boron-treated Galaxy V2 LM holds the current WR single. It's on the slower side and doesn't have the strongest magnets in the world but some may prefer it over the other two. I would recommend buying the LM if you get one because the standard is very small.

There are other Hungarian Supernovas on the market but between the Yuhu with its dirt-cheap price and the Dayan with its amazing performance there isn't really any reason to try the others out. The Moyu WRM is awful, the MGC has gathered dust since it was released, the YLM V3 just isn't as good as the Yuhu, and under no circumstances should you ever buy a GAN. Not because it's awful (It's pretty meh though) but for a host of other reason.



Spoiler: Old rant from the SS Chat, edited



Like really, it's almost twice the price of any other Hungarian Supernova on the market, it has an ugly frosted feel, the colour shades are so dark, the grip is awful, it feels cheap and hollow like it's just a shell, it has GES which is so stupid for Hungarian Supernova because it's such a time consumer and Hungarian Supernova doesn't need that kind of adjustability, it has an awful hollow sound that is very high pitched. Hardly anybody uses it anymore that actually practices the event Hungarian Supernova (so tingman stop praising the GAN). Everybody uses either the Dayan, because it's amazing, fast, has fantastic colours, or the Yuhu, because of its larger size and amazing value, while not as good as the Dayan it still is a solid choice and there isn't anything wrong with it unlike the Dayan which is too small (although the grip on the Yuhu feels a bit weird) As for the Galaxy v2m LM, I don't know much about the it but it's got to be better because after GAN released their Hungarian Supernova the Galaxy was still by far the most used Hungarian Supernova, and still gets used today despite being from 2018.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> @baseballjello67 You have to work hard to beat me because look who just got their very first sub 25 squan ao5!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-26
> avg of 5: 22.87
> ...


I avg one minute!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT! 

Race to sub-25 ao200, right!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> I avg one minute!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT!
> 
> Race to sub-25 ao200, right!


Yeah


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Yeah


gotta get gud okay @TheCubingCuber347


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> How about, since you are wayyyyyyyyy ahead of me, you have to get the sub-25 ao200 before your comp!
> 
> Or, since you are 30 seconds ahead, you need to get sub-20 instead?


Just Git Gud Bruh


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> How about, since you are wayyyyyyyyy ahead of me, you have to get the sub-25 ao200 before your comp!
> 
> Or, since you are 30 seconds ahead, you need to get sub-20 instead?


Deal or if I get a sub 25 ao5 at my comp?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 27, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I don't know why you pinged him. Cuberstache is very fast at Hungarian Supernova but that doesn't make his opinion any better than others. It's still an opinion. I think what I have gather from him and from my own experience is that the best Hungarian Supernova's on the market are the Yuhu V2M (The WR avg megaminx) and the Dayan V2M.


i pinged him because in the post by luke, he said he pinged @Anthony Tindal and @Timona for being the rulers of hungarian supernova on this forum, so i pinged @Cuberstache because he is also really good at hungarian supernova.(world class)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

If anybody has a valk 3x3 and a gan 3x3 try this: disasemble both cubes and put the gan pieces in the valk core. It is surprisingly good but the only bad thing is that the shades are different. Also don't try this with the valk pieces in the gan core, its unturnable


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Deal or if I get a sub 25 ao5 at my comp?


*prays you get parity on all five solves*


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> *prays you get parity on all five solves*


I hope you get parity on every single one of your square 1 solves ever, and if you learn CSP I hope you mistrace.


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 27, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Make sure to learn the parity algorithms. They may be long,but they will help solve square-1 every time without having to rescramble.


Look tingmans squan video with a better parity alg


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 27, 2022)

Blinus said:


> Look tingmans squan video with a better parity alg


I already know that alg.


----------



## Cuberstache (Jul 27, 2022)

Hello, I am participating in this thread now apparently.

I main the Dayan v2m megaminx, and the only other one that's really worth considering is the Yuhu v2m. The Dayan is smaller, a little faster, but has very little texture to assist with grip. The Yuhu is the opposite in some sense, being larger, a little slower, and with nice ridges for grip. I think the magnet strengths are about the same. The Yuhu is also about half the price of the Dayan. I've pretty much always considered the Dayan to be decidedly better, but there are plenty of notable cubers, including the WR holder, the NAR holder, and the ER holder, who prefer the Yuhu, so it's definitely a viable option. Also, I'd like to correct some misleading information from @TheCubingCuber347. The Yuhu now comes with the dark green pieces already. It's only if you have an old batch that you need to buy dark green pieces separately. However, I'd agree that for either puzzle, you should get the black pieces to replace gray, assuming you do gray as your last layer. It makes LL recognition much easier.


----------



## Lio2010 (Jul 27, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I already know that alg.


Good


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

Really nice ao500 this week!



Spoiler: Ao500



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
avg of 500: 12.39

Time List:
(DNF(17.23)), 8.80, 12.16, 12.20, 15.36, 16.89, 11.57, 9.67, 13.25, 12.07, 11.16, 14.34, 12.35, 11.64, 10.12, 16.88, 9.75, 11.32, 13.30, 15.59, 11.17, 11.57, 10.26, 10.63, 14.48, 9.88, 14.23, 15.32, 10.37, 9.99, 13.12, 13.01, 10.53[Pseudo X], 13.64, 12.45, 10.26, (8.68), 12.04, 16.56, 13.46, (7.65), 11.08, (21.52), (18.63), (6.52), 13.24, 11.75, 9.79, 11.55, 10.79, 13.19, 14.97, 14.71, 10.49, 15.29, 11.04, 8.75, 14.49, 15.51, 13.57, 13.00, (18.04), 10.01, (7.16), 9.46, 11.67+, 11.46+, 10.06, 9.77, (8.63), 9.43, 10.90, 9.64, 13.49, 10.99, 11.51, 12.28, 12.89, 14.09, 10.92, (5.44), 14.19, 11.69, 11.68, 12.86, 12.36, (21.79), 13.37, 10.14, 9.79, 15.42, 14.47, 10.12, 14.69, 10.94, 12.12, 13.58, 10.76, 10.71, 8.83, 11.39, 12.89, 11.49, 9.11, 14.84, 14.26, 11.76, 13.40, 11.02, 15.23, 13.60, 13.11, (DNF(11.21)), 12.24, 13.91, 12.76, 10.11, 10.54, 12.67, 9.78, (17.64), 13.28+, 11.86, 10.87, 11.64, 12.57, 11.65, 13.50, 10.97, 11.84, 14.07, 8.70, 12.96, 13.29, 14.86, 9.47, 9.88, 13.55, 14.07, 9.85, 11.28, 8.84, 12.39, 8.83, 15.82, (6.76), 9.61, 13.38, 10.15, 12.31, 9.61, 16.00, 10.74, 12.65, 12.23, 14.93, 10.50, 13.39, 12.84, 11.42, 11.48, 14.28, 14.85, 12.64, (17.86), 9.19, 11.13, 12.03, (7.80), 12.52, 14.41, 14.88, 10.51, 15.15, 10.27, 15.89, 11.76, 11.01, (21.13), (18.14), 13.07, 12.28, (7.53), 9.38, 11.14, 12.85, (8.11), 9.19, 11.24, 13.89, 12.61, 15.37, 11.29, 17.02, 9.91, 14.09, 12.71, 13.91, 12.70, 15.37, 10.74, 11.43, 14.85, 12.95, 9.99, 13.29, 11.44, 12.22, 13.60, 16.08, 14.21, 10.88, 12.80, 16.89, 13.38, 13.37, 10.06, 11.88, 13.28, 11.25, 14.60, 14.34, 13.66, 15.80, 12.73, (17.87), 12.65, 12.51, 14.16, 9.25, 9.69, 12.41, 11.69, 13.43, 10.26, 15.09, 13.77, 14.69, 14.76, 14.49, 9.27, 13.46, 9.04, 10.03, 13.00, 16.14, 13.35, 11.42, 15.18, 13.37, 10.63, 11.71, 11.32, 11.88, 14.63, 11.24, 15.27, 10.45, 12.93, 9.60, 16.61, 14.20, 12.83, 14.15, 11.00, 11.50, (24.86), 13.37, 10.32, 10.41, 11.37, 12.18, 12.63, 14.72, 12.24, 12.81, 17.50, 12.87, 10.39, 10.19, (19.00), 12.58, 12.49, (19.50), 9.84, 13.51, 11.78, 12.22, 13.10, 9.67, 14.68, 14.01, 11.06, 9.39, 8.92, 13.19, (7.31), 11.51, 13.74, 10.93, 10.81, 10.86, 12.87, 12.91, 13.03, 16.06, 13.64, 15.20, 14.60, 14.49, 12.49, 12.00, 12.54, 12.54, 14.87, 13.72, 10.93, 12.22, 13.83, (6.53), 8.73, 8.82, 13.11, 14.59, 11.02, 8.86, 13.76, 11.04, 15.08, 10.28, 11.36, 11.00, (6.22), 9.83, 11.11, (18.32), (8.31), 10.34, 10.86, 11.02, 17.14, 12.62, (17.99), 14.75, (8.27), 11.82, 10.29, 15.31, 13.24, 11.55, 11.52, 10.04, 12.02, (8.50), 12.70, 11.19, 12.51, 11.10, 10.77, 11.84, 13.87, 11.63, 13.00, 13.67, 14.62, 15.47, 13.26, 10.54, 16.06, 12.46, (20.81), 15.21, 15.46, 15.75, 17.29, 11.69, 13.64, 13.15, 15.40, 13.74, (18.41), 12.11, 11.45, 13.71, (8.61), 12.18, 11.90, 10.67, 11.26, (7.94), 10.15, 11.06, 13.65, 9.49, (6.63), 11.36, 9.88, (7.78), 12.38, 9.82, 14.48, 9.47, 11.62, 13.26, 11.21, 12.43, 17.52, 13.81, 10.88, 13.48, 13.61, 14.86, 11.00, 16.82, 14.10, 12.10, 9.95, 10.96, 16.82, 12.07, 9.85, 14.80, 17.63, 12.57, 11.97, 13.30, 14.86, (19.72), 15.27, 15.15, 14.09, 9.73, 12.50, 15.01, 12.89, 9.76, 12.00, 15.94, 11.05, 14.13, 10.73, (19.25), (20.04), 13.20, 14.64, 12.75, 13.35, 12.27, 11.39, 10.63, (8.66), 11.44, (21.25), 12.91, 14.08, 15.28, (18.68), 15.39, 13.09, 12.56, 10.49, 11.24, 16.22, 8.89, 12.48, 10.31, 9.47, 8.76, 9.76, 13.20, 11.42, 10.96, 15.67, 10.94, 9.36, (DNF(10.03)), 14.50, 11.53, 12.49, 10.27, (6.65), 14.69, 13.32, (7.49), 11.25, 12.47, 8.90, 11.35, 11.41, 11.50, 9.67, 9.72, (8.59), 9.40, 10.73, (18.09), 10.85, (7.31), 12.96, 9.40


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

Really good ao100 in a short time! 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 100: 11.87

Time List:
9.40, 9.76, (27.12), 12.99, 9.56, 11.62, 14.06, 10.50, (17.24), 10.15, 14.01, 15.71, 14.64, 14.15, 15.28, 11.40, 12.86, 9.76, 10.17, 10.85, 11.16, 15.05, (16.76), (19.62), 15.20, 11.91, 12.62, 13.34, 12.64, 10.29, 10.86, 14.03, 12.28, 9.87, 10.98, 10.62, 10.26, 11.86, (9.13), 11.03, 13.00, 10.44, 9.50, 15.28, 9.59, 12.98, 14.81, 10.06, 13.24, 10.40, 11.79, 13.06, (8.87), 10.40, 9.24, (7.89), 9.66, 11.23, (8.76), 13.64, 10.00, 9.43, 9.85, 13.63, 11.29, 12.11, 12.80, 10.06, 13.15, 9.69, 11.70, 12.11, 13.40, 12.71, 9.92, 9.84, 14.12, 12.05, 9.71, 11.17, 14.38, 13.97, 11.72, 10.51, 9.85, 10.78, 11.81, 13.15, (16.06), 13.19, 13.19, 12.31, 11.76, 13.60, (8.46), 13.16, 9.78, 10.74[+2'ed an 8.74 ], 12.44, 14.44

Also 10.05 PB ao12

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 12: 10.05

Time List:
13.06, 8.87, 10.40, 9.24, (7.89), 9.66, 11.23, 8.76, (13.64), 10.00, 9.43, 9.85


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 28, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Really good ao100 in a short time!
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
> avg of 100: 11.87
> 
> ...


Can u plan 1st F2L Pair?
and also what's ur official wca average? (u can link ur wca id)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Can u plan 1st F2L Pair?
> and also what's ur official wca average? (u can link ur wca id)


Sometimes on easy crosses
2021BRAN02


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice ao100 while cubing with my sister!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 100: 12.64

Time List:
14.63, 12.35, 14.95, 11.96, 13.55, 11.10, (9.15), 13.01, 10.28, 11.51, 10.89, 14.28, 11.34, 12.24, 13.73, 12.60, 14.94, (8.83), (9.29), (DNF(6.13)), 11.68, 13.56, 12.24, 15.72, 14.70, (6.09), 12.62, 16.26, 12.38, (20.09), 15.37, 11.53, 10.89, 11.66, 11.19, 13.40, 11.91, 15.84, 12.25, 15.48, 9.67, 12.58, 13.05, 12.86, 12.75, 13.37, 11.64, 14.08, 12.69, 11.56, 11.04, 13.06, 15.67, 13.48, 12.62, 11.33, 12.24, 13.24, 10.16, 14.67, 10.31, 14.57, 11.03, 14.08+, 11.69, 12.73, 16.10, 14.87, 11.53, 11.91, 12.56, (21.60), 12.10, 13.30, 14.39, 11.02, 13.87, 11.22, (16.93), 11.93, (16.98), 12.67, 14.55, 10.26, 12.17, (7.91), 10.90, 12.02, 13.15, 10.57, 13.32, 14.37, 11.83, 10.83, 10.21, 11.10, 10.35, 12.15, 12.33, 12.04


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 28, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Nice ao100 while cubing with my sister!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
> avg of 100: 12.64
> ...


How do you do it? Yesterday I got screamed at by my sister because my Meilong touched her laptop.


----------



## Garf (Jul 28, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> How do you do it? Yesterday I got screamed at by my sister because my Meilong touched her laptop.


I think you just need a good relationship with your siblings...


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 28, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> How do you do it? Yesterday I got screamed at by my sister because my Meilong touched her laptop.


My sister cubes (I'm trying to get her on this website) and we were cubing while listening to lofi music because she likes it.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Jul 28, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I think you just need a good relationship with your siblings...


*Me to other sister*: I just got done taking care of some sheep work, do you want me to hold (enter baby sister's name) so you can have a break?

sister: Why do you always bug me!? Can you tell him to leave me alone?! Stop ordering me around!! All you care about is yourself and those stupid cubes!!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Another good ao100 today, 3rd ao100!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 100: 12.42

Time List:
12.29, 12.57, 12.54, 13.99, 12.16, 13.86, 11.48, 12.15, 10.84, (18.54), 11.91, 14.51, (16.52), 14.03, 12.52, (19.03), 11.42, 12.64, 15.12, 13.66, 12.82, 12.01, 11.24, 12.57, 12.62, 11.12, 11.02, 15.14, 10.63, 12.87, 11.27, 10.90, 10.71, 11.44, (8.56), 12.90, 9.87, 12.94, 9.99, 15.08, 13.63, 14.69, 12.50, 10.96, 11.12, 13.92, 12.17, 15.74, 11.43, 11.65, 13.75, 10.89, 12.32, 9.93, 14.22, 13.74, 11.18, (20.62), 9.66, 13.94, 10.98, 9.67, 15.18, 13.46, 14.20, 10.26, 15.41, 13.38, 10.40, (9.00), 11.64, 9.09, 11.71, 13.12, 13.76, 14.10, (8.35), 11.95, 11.93, 12.48, 14.26, 14.28, 12.75, 10.89, 11.98, 10.11, 12.81, (7.60), 10.95, 12.86, (8.76), 10.10, (21.86), 15.24, 13.99, 13.30, 11.66, 11.75, 13.26, 12.92


----------



## gsingh (Jul 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Another good ao100 today, 3rd ao100!
> 
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
> ...


dont u average 11


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> dont u average 11


Sub 13


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

12.29 ao1000 in 2 weeks!



Spoiler: Ao1000 12.29



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 1000: 12.29

Time List:
13.73, 12.50, 9.97, 11.90, 9.98, 15.41, (8.48), 11.15, 10.11, 14.24, (17.00), 10.04, 9.16, 14.54, 11.34+, 11.16+, 10.82, 10.87, (18.53), 15.61, 14.86, 11.98, (8.72), 9.65, 9.76, 11.61+, 14.89+, (18.00), (8.68+), 11.55+, 15.43+, 10.60+, 9.51+, 10.37, 12.86, 10.94, 11.22, 13.38, 10.36, 10.75, 11.52, 8.93, 11.12+, 10.48+, 10.04, 14.46, (18.04), (19.10), 13.28, 12.61, 11.47, 10.49, 9.50, 13.94, 13.77, (8.64), 14.10, 9.13, 11.26, 12.52, 9.61, 12.58, (8.58), 9.78, 12.42, 10.67, 11.46, 10.12, 10.11, 12.00, (8.32), 10.48, 11.56, 11.20, 10.44, 13.86, (8.70), 12.10, 11.33, 11.96, 11.81, 14.31, 12.66, 11.80, 9.27, 10.78+, (8.51), (17.31+), 10.55+, 10.84, 15.47, 15.45, 13.16, 10.42, 10.74, 16.53, 12.01, 12.61, 14.85, 13.31, 11.82, (DNF(17.23)), 8.80, 12.16, 12.20, 15.36, 16.89, 11.57, 9.67, 13.25, 12.07, 11.16, 14.34, 12.35, 11.64, 10.12, 16.88, 9.75, 11.32, 13.30, 15.59, 11.17, 11.57, 10.26, 10.63, 14.48, 9.88, 14.23, 15.32, 10.37, 9.99, 13.12, 13.01, 10.53[Pseudo X], 13.64, 12.45, 10.26, (8.68), 12.04, 16.56, 13.46, (7.65), 11.08, (21.52), (18.63), (6.52), 13.24, 11.75, 9.79, 11.55, 10.79, 13.19, 14.97, 14.71, 10.49, 15.29, 11.04, (8.75), 14.49, 15.51, 13.57, 13.00, (18.04), 10.01, (7.16), 9.46, 11.67+, 11.46+, 10.06, 9.77, (8.63), 9.43, 10.90, 9.64, 13.49, 10.99, 11.51, 12.28, 12.89, 14.09, 10.92, (5.44), 14.19, 11.69, 11.68, 12.86, 12.36, (21.79), 13.37, 10.14, 9.79, 15.42, 14.47, 10.12, 14.69, 10.94, 12.12, 13.58, 10.76, 10.71, 8.83, 11.39, 12.89, 11.49, 9.11, 14.84, 14.26, 11.76, 13.40, 11.02, 15.23, 13.60, 13.11, (DNF(11.21)), 12.24, 13.91, 12.76, 10.11, 10.54, 12.67, 9.78, (17.64), 13.28+, 11.86, 10.87, 11.64, 12.57, 11.65, 13.50, 10.97, 11.84, 14.07, (8.70), 12.96, 13.29, 14.86, 9.47, 9.88, 13.55, 14.07, 9.85, 11.28, 8.84, 12.39, 8.83, 15.82, (6.76), 9.61, 13.38, 10.15, 12.31, 9.61, 16.00, 10.74, 12.65, 12.23, 14.93, 10.50, 13.39, 12.84, 11.42, 11.48, 14.28, 14.85, 12.64, (17.86), 9.19, 11.13, 12.03, (7.80), 12.52, 14.41, 14.88, 10.51, 15.15, 10.27, 15.89, 11.76, 11.01, (21.13), (18.14), 13.07, 12.28, (7.53), 9.38, 11.14, 12.85, (8.11), 9.19, 11.24, 13.89, 12.61, 15.37, 11.29, (17.02), 9.91, 14.09, 12.71, 13.91, 12.70, 15.37, 10.74, 11.43, 14.85, 12.95, 9.99, 13.29, 11.44, 12.22, 13.60, 16.08, 14.21, 10.88, 12.80, 16.89, 13.38, 13.37, 10.06, 11.88, 13.28, 11.25, 14.60, 14.34, 13.66, 15.80, 12.73, (17.87), 12.65, 12.51, 14.16, 9.25, 9.69, 12.41, 11.69, 13.43, 10.26, 15.09, 13.77, 14.69, 14.76, 14.49, 9.27, 13.46, 9.04, 10.03, 13.00, 16.14, 13.35, 11.42, 15.18, 13.37, 10.63, 11.71, 11.32, 11.88, 14.63, 11.24, 15.27, 10.45, 12.93, 9.60, 16.61, 14.20, 12.83, 14.15, 11.00, 11.50, (24.86), 13.37, 10.32, 10.41, 11.37, 12.18, 12.63, 14.72, 12.24, 12.81, (17.50), 12.87, 10.39, 10.19, (19.00), 12.58, 12.49, (19.50), 9.84, 13.51, 11.78, 12.22, 13.10, 9.67, 14.68, 14.01, 11.06, 9.39, 8.92, 13.19, (7.31), 11.51, 13.74, 10.93, 10.81, 10.86, 12.87, 12.91, 13.03, 16.06, 13.64, 15.20, 14.60, 14.49, 12.49, 12.00, 12.54, 12.54, 14.87, 13.72, 10.93, 12.22, 13.83, (6.53), (8.73), 8.82, 13.11, 14.59, 11.02, 8.86, 13.76, 11.04, 15.08, 10.28, 11.36, 11.00, (6.22), 9.83, 11.11, (18.32), (8.31), 10.34, 10.86, 11.02, (17.14), 12.62, (17.99), 14.75, (8.27), 11.82, 10.29, 15.31, 13.24, 11.55, 11.52, 10.04, 12.02, (8.50), 12.70, 11.19, 12.51, 11.10, 10.77, 11.84, 13.87, 11.63, 13.00, 13.67, 14.62, 15.47, 13.26, 10.54, 16.06, 12.46, (20.81), 15.21, 15.46, 15.75, (17.29), 11.69, 13.64, 13.15, 15.40, 13.74, (18.41), 12.11, 11.45, 13.71, (8.61), 12.18, 11.90, 10.67, 11.26, (7.94), 10.15, 11.06, 13.65, 9.49, (6.63), 11.36, 9.88, (7.78), 12.38, 9.82, 14.48, 9.47, 11.62, 13.26, 11.21, 12.43, (17.52), 13.81, 10.88, 13.48, 13.61, 14.86, 11.00, 16.82, 14.10, 12.10, 9.95, 10.96, 16.82, 12.07, 9.85, 14.80, (17.63), 12.57, 11.97, 13.30, 14.86, (19.72), 15.27, 15.15, 14.09, 9.73, 12.50, 15.01, 12.89, 9.76, 12.00, 15.94, 11.05, 14.13, 10.73, (19.25), (20.04), 13.20, 14.64, 12.75, 13.35, 12.27, 11.39, 10.63, (8.66), 11.44, (21.25), 12.91, 14.08, 15.28, (18.68), 15.39, 13.09, 12.56, 10.49, 11.24, 16.22, 8.89, 12.48, 10.31, 9.47, (8.76), 9.76, 13.20, 11.42, 10.96, 15.67, 10.94, 9.36, (DNF(10.03)), 14.50, 11.53, 12.49, 10.27, (6.65), 14.69, 13.32, (7.49), 11.25, 12.47, 8.90, 11.35, 11.41, 11.50, 9.67, 9.72, (8.59), 9.40, 10.73, (18.09), 10.85, (7.31), 12.96, 9.40, 9.76, (27.12), 12.99, 9.56, 11.62, 14.06, 10.50, (17.24), 10.15, 14.01, 15.71, 14.64, 14.15, 15.28, 11.40, 12.86, 9.76, 10.17, 10.85, 11.16, 15.05, 16.76, (19.62), 15.20, 11.91, 12.62, 13.34, 12.64, 10.29, 10.86, 14.03, 12.28, 9.87, 10.98, 10.62, 10.26, 11.86, 9.13, 11.03, 13.00, 10.44, 9.50, 15.28, 9.59, 12.98, 14.81, 10.06, 13.24, 10.40, 11.79, 13.06, 8.87, 10.40, 9.24, (7.89), 9.66, 11.23, (8.76), 13.64, 10.00, 9.43, 9.85, 13.63, 11.29, 12.11, 12.80, 10.06, 13.15, 9.69, 11.70, 12.11, 13.40, 12.71, 9.92, 9.84, 14.12, 12.05, 9.71, 11.17, 14.38, 13.97, 11.72, 10.51, 9.85, 10.78, 11.81, 13.15, 16.06, 13.19, 13.19, 12.31, 11.76, 13.60, (8.46), 13.16, 9.78, 10.74[+2'ed an 8.74 ], 12.44, 14.44, 14.63, 12.35, 14.95, 11.96, 13.55, 11.10, 9.15, 13.01, 10.28, 11.51, 10.89, 14.28, 11.34, 12.24, 13.73, 12.60, 14.94, 8.83, 9.29, (DNF(6.13)), 11.68, 13.56, 12.24, 15.72, 14.70, (6.09), 12.62, 16.26, 12.38, (20.09), 15.37, 11.53, 10.89, 11.66, 11.19, 13.40, 11.91, 15.84, 12.25, 15.48, 9.67, 12.58, 13.05, 12.86, 12.75, 13.37, 11.64, 14.08, 12.69, 11.56, 11.04, 13.06, 15.67, 13.48, 12.62, 11.33, 12.24, 13.24, 10.16, 14.67, 10.31, 14.57, 11.03, 14.08+, 11.69, 12.73, 16.10, 14.87, 11.53, 11.91, 12.56, (21.60), 12.10, 13.30, 14.39, 11.02, 13.87, 11.22, 16.93, 11.93, 16.98, 12.67, 14.55, 10.26, 12.17, (7.91), 10.90, 12.02, 13.15, 10.57, 13.32, 14.37, 11.83, 10.83, 10.21, 11.10, 10.35, 12.15, 12.33, 12.04, 12.29, 12.57, 12.54, 13.99, 12.16, 13.86, 11.48, 12.15, 10.84, (18.54), 11.91, 14.51, 16.52, 14.03, 12.52, (19.03), 11.42, 12.64, 15.12, 13.66, 12.82, 12.01, 11.24, 12.57, 12.62, 11.12, 11.02, 15.14, 10.63, 12.87, 11.27, 10.90, 10.71, 11.44, (8.56), 12.90, 9.87, 12.94, 9.99, 15.08, 13.63, 14.69, 12.50, 10.96, 11.12, 13.92, 12.17, 15.74, 11.43, 11.65, 13.75, 10.89, 12.32, 9.93, 14.22, 13.74, 11.18, (20.62), 9.66, 13.94, 10.98, 9.67, 15.18, 13.46, 14.20, 10.26, 15.41, 13.38, 10.40, 9.00, 11.64, 9.09, 11.71, 13.12, 13.76, 14.10, (8.35), 11.95, 11.93, 12.48, 14.26, 14.28, 12.75, 10.89, 11.98, 10.11, 12.81, (7.60), 10.95, 12.86, 8.76, 10.10, (21.86), 15.24, 13.99, 13.30, 11.66, 11.75, 13.26, 12.92, 12.13, 16.57, 10.76, 11.32, 11.41, 14.41, 11.90, 15.20, 11.59, 12.61, 13.88, 15.89, 13.39, 11.09, 12.27, 13.24, (8.72), 13.81, 11.85, 13.47, (8.51), 11.66, (18.09), 10.93, 12.77, (7.72), 13.08, 11.12, 11.45, 10.65, 11.96, 12.88, 11.99, 12.69, 12.01, (18.95), 13.72, 14.51, 11.95, 12.52, 12.71, (7.81), 10.85, 15.41, 10.37, 9.96, 9.95, 9.13, 12.95, 10.28, 8.83, 12.89, 12.29, 9.66, 15.92, 13.33, 12.76, 9.56, 9.40, 14.55, 11.07, 10.28, 13.89, 12.71, 15.13, 13.68, 14.12, 10.60, 14.60, 10.82, 9.76, 13.90, 12.18, 14.06, 12.22, 11.00, 12.22, 9.80, 11.63, 10.52, 12.87, 15.68, 12.68, (DNF(11.54)), 12.31, 10.50, 12.53, 14.76, 11.27, 11.10, 12.27, 13.56, 13.10, 15.48, 13.87, 10.18, 9.30, (6.91), 12.84, 9.12


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Sorry for double post but

12.21 ao100

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-28
avg of 100: 12.21

Time List:
12.13, (16.57), 10.76, 11.32, 11.41, 14.41, 11.90, 15.20, 11.59, 12.61, 13.88, 15.89, 13.39, 11.09, 12.27, 13.24, (8.72), 13.81, 11.85, 13.47, (8.51), 11.66, (18.09), 10.93, 12.77, (7.72), 13.08, 11.12, 11.45, 10.65, 11.96, 12.88, 11.99, 12.69, 12.01, (18.95), 13.72, 14.51, 11.95, 12.52, 12.71, (7.81), 10.85, 15.41, 10.37, 9.96, 9.95, 9.13, 12.95, 10.28, 8.83, 12.89, 12.29, 9.66, (15.92), 13.33, 12.76, 9.56, 9.40, 14.55, 11.07, 10.28, 13.89, 12.71, 15.13, 13.68, 14.12, 10.60, 14.60, 10.82, 9.76, 13.90, 12.18, 14.06, 12.22, 11.00, 12.22, 9.80, 11.63, 10.52, 12.87, 15.68, 12.68, (DNF(11.54)), 12.31, 10.50, 12.53, 14.76, 11.27, 11.10, 12.27, 13.56, 13.10, 15.48, 13.87, 10.18, 9.30, (6.91), 12.84, 9.12


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Sorry for double post but
> 
> 12.21 ao100
> 
> ...


Do u just have good lookahead or what?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Do u just have good lookahead or what?


Kinda


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Kinda


Because i average 16 and i have bad lookahead + can't inspect first pair, so should I focus on lookahead to become sub-13?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Because i average 16 and i have bad lookahead + can't inspect first pair, so should I focus on lookahead to become sub-13?


Well you should know 2-look last layer and practice slow solves to develop some lookahead. IMO first pair inspection is only needed to be sub 10, but that's just for me.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Well you should know 2-look last layer and practice slow solves to develop some lookahead. IMO first pair inspection is only needed to be sub 10, but that's just for me.


Yes i do know full oll and PLL and i can plan my cross in inspection


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yes i do know full oll and PLL and i can plan my cross in inspection


Well, then you should do slow solves and grind. Can you send me some of your splits?

For example, I average 12.5.

These are my splits:

Cross: 1.5
F2L: 7-7.5
OLL: 1.5-2
PLL: 1.5
AUF: 0.5?


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Well, then you should do slow solves and grind. Can you send me some of your splits?
> 
> For example, I average 12.5.
> 
> ...


I'll calculate


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I'll calculate


I don't exactly know, but i thing cross 2.5
F2L 8-10
OLL 1.5-2
PLL 0.6 - 2


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I don't exactly know, but i thing cross 2.5
> F2L 8-10
> OLL 1.5-2
> PLL 0.6 - 2


Fix that cross....... (Grind crosses until an ao100 of cross solves is sub-1.5)
F2L should be consistently sub-8
LL is good, just get PLL more consistent.

If you do this:

1.3 cross
7.7 F2L
4 LL

that is a 13 second average. good luck!


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Fix that cross....... (Grind crosses until an ao100 of cross solves is sub-1.5)
> F2L should be consistently sub-8
> LL is good, just get PLL more consistent.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I really want to get a sub -14 to sub-12 average in my next comp


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> Yes i do know full oll and PLL and i can plan my cross in inspection


Then focus on lookahead and try to plan cross+1 also do a lot of slow solves.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Don't you all hate when you do parity on square-1 when you don't have parity?


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Fix that cross....... (Grind crosses until an ao100 of cross solves is sub-1.5)
> F2L should be consistently sub-8
> LL is good, just get PLL more consistent.
> 
> ...


I know this is not my progression thread, but when I was practicing only cross on csTimer, to save time after I solve the cross, instead of solving the whole cube then applying the scramble, i applied it immediately. is it ok? (I mean, u get the idea)

also here's my progression thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...-sub-10-3x3-sub-2-2x2-sub-1-minute-4x4.87452/ 
so that LSC progression thread doesn't get cluttered with my queries


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I know this is not my progression thread, but when I was practicing only cross on csTimer, to save time after I solve the cross, instead of solving the whole cube then applying the scramble, i applied it immediately. is it ok? (I mean, u get the idea)
> 
> also here's my progression thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...-sub-10-3x3-sub-2-2x2-sub-1-minute-4x4.87452/
> so that LSC progression thread doesn't get cluttered with my queries


Yeah, if you're not color neutral you can just apply the scramble immediately. The white cross pieces are already in their solved position, so if you scramble the cube up, the cross pieces will just go to the spot where if you apply the scramble on a solved cube would be.


----------



## Nevan J (Jul 29, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah, if you're not color neutral you can just apply the scramble immediately. The white cross pieces are already in their solved position, so if you scramble the cube up, the cross pieces will just go to the spot where if you apply the scramble on a solved cube would be.


but i am color neutral


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Nevan J said:


> I know this is not my progression thread, but when I was practicing only cross on csTimer, to save time after I solve the cross, instead of solving the whole cube then applying the scramble, i applied it immediately. is it ok? (I mean, u get the idea)
> 
> also here's my progression thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/thread...-sub-10-3x3-sub-2-2x2-sub-1-minute-4x4.87452/
> so that LSC progression thread doesn't get cluttered with my queries


Then solve just the edges becuase then if you are CN all the edges need to be moved


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

bad ao100, my hands were getting tired near the start because of a lot of solving yesterday, but a good night's sleep helped me
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-29
avg of 100: 13.48

Time List:
11.76, 13.05, 12.60, 13.36, 15.24, 14.04, (10.26), 13.32, 12.04, 12.65, 19.62, 16.09, 14.43, 14.04, 13.81, (10.35), (22.40), 10.42, 13.60, 12.03, 13.90, 14.58, 14.35, 12.67, 11.46, (21.16), 13.87, 11.56, (DNF(13.16)), 13.07, 15.47, (DNF(9.58)), 15.08, 14.53, 12.78, 14.18, 12.68, 13.54, 11.97, 12.62, 10.77, 11.11, 14.64, 19.58, 14.14, 11.67, 13.49, 15.15, (9.84), 13.27, 15.73, 13.09, 14.70, 11.40, 13.23, 15.32, (10.33), 19.60, 10.52, 14.96, 12.22, 16.76, 17.13, 14.21, 10.70, 12.12, 14.97, 15.38, 14.67, 10.59, 13.32, 13.66, 13.26, 12.51, 13.59, 10.66, 12.36, (9.03), 15.63, 15.29, 13.18, 12.35, (19.87), 11.91, 10.53, 12.15, 12.57, 12.30, 13.03, 10.39, 14.75, 14.91, 13.88, 13.71, 10.49, 15.14, 11.82, 13.54, 12.49, 12.56


Also next post will be mains and goals for BASC 35.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Mains and Goals for BASC 35:

3x3: Sub 11.8 Average and sub 9 single (last comp gave me proof that I am decent at 3x3)

5x5: PR single and average

6x6: One official solve on my profile

7x7: One official solve on my profile

Pyraminx: Sub 10 average

Square-1: Average and sub 30 single


If you're coming, shoot me a DM and we can talk!


----------



## gsingh (Jul 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Mains and Goals for BASC 35:
> 
> 3x3: Sub 11.8 Average and sub 9 single (last comp gave me proof that I am decent at 3x3)
> 
> ...


Good luck! Wish I could go too but i can't...


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Jul 29, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Good luck! Wish I could go too but i can't...


Me neither. Maybe next time. ☹


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

During the cubicle stream today, Steven Wintringham did a $5 giveaway and I bought a fidget spinner, expect a video on my channel when it arives.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

Comp practice isn't looking too good

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-29
avg of 100: 12.99

Time List:
13.26, (8.71), 14.02, 14.96, 12.95, 12.63, 13.37, 13.92, 13.20, 14.03, 12.29, 12.15, 9.63, 12.83, 14.26, 14.65, 12.07, 12.21, 15.26, 13.84, 16.61, 10.43, 15.73, (DNF(13.57)), 11.78, 11.79, 15.32, 17.01, 11.83, 13.92, 13.41, 16.47, 14.76, 13.72, 9.40, (8.77), 12.74, (7.74), 10.23, 14.88, 13.22, 15.92, 18.05, 11.36, 12.48, 10.99, 13.81, 16.94, 11.67, (9.36), 12.82, 14.18, 13.12, 10.25, 13.69, 10.26, 16.15, 12.60, 12.30, 13.77, 13.43, 15.02, 13.21, 13.16, (9.13), 11.21, 11.89, 11.23, 10.99, 11.27, 10.63, 15.12, (18.16), (DNF(4.77)), 11.05, 11.47, 12.98, 10.45, 12.92, 12.49, 13.03, 12.89, 15.95, 12.48, 13.58, 17.79, 15.73, 9.94, (18.26), 10.68, 13.57, 10.33, 11.11, 10.15, 14.00, 10.89, (19.25), 10.95, 11.56, 10.92


----------



## bulkocuber (Jul 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Comp practice isn't looking too good
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-29
> avg of 100: 12.99
> ...


4.77 DNF lol did you stop the timer mid-solve?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 29, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> 4.77 DNF lol did you stop the timer mid-solve?


yeah, RIP


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 30, 2022)

Really good ao100 before comp. In about an hour, I'll be on my way to the competition!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-30
avg of 100: 12.25

Time List:
13.60, 14.04, 11.04, 12.70, 16.32, 13.83, 10.95, 13.16, 10.44, 12.27, 12.26, 13.00, 9.75, 10.43, 11.99, 12.39, 12.55, 11.90, 15.22, 9.96, 12.18, (8.32), 10.93, (8.36), 9.59, 12.45, 10.66, (8.12), 12.93, 12.56, (22.58), (8.21), 8.88, 9.66, 11.29, 11.08, 11.50, 10.25, 13.98, 15.92, 9.19, 14.90, 12.43, 12.32, 10.45, 11.81, (16.44), 14.96, 11.79, 12.34, 11.10, 11.82, 12.37, 9.20, (16.82), 12.15, 15.07, (17.22), 9.73, 12.68, 12.93, 13.37, 11.83, 13.45, 13.49, 10.81, 13.82, 10.06, 12.84, 13.84, 15.94, 13.54, 10.51, 12.71, 11.11, 11.61, 16.11, 13.70, 12.85, 12.78, 10.90, 12.46, (16.69), 10.17, 12.23, (8.28), 12.81, 16.15, 11.83, 11.59, 11.44, 12.97, 12.57, 10.44, 14.21, 14.23, 9.06, 9.33, 12.35, 14.91


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 30, 2022)

Out on the way to the competition with my sister, brother, mom, and dad which my sister and my dad are competing today. The comp is called Bay Area Speedcubin' 35 Pacifica so if you're going, shoot me a dm and we can talk if you want!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

So sorry for not posting everyone, the church's wifi blocked this website and I am writing this on my way home. Here are my results for the comp:
3x3: 10.30 single in the first round with a 12.45 average. 9.33 single in the second round with a 13.64 average
5x5: 2:01.31 single and 2:18.45 average
6x6: 5:23.30 single
7x7: 9:12.57
Pyraminx: 5.86 single with an 8.31 average!
Square-1 40.51 single

Overall, really good competition. I got to judge in the final head to head matches and I met some really cool people. I scrambled for 3x3 round 3 and got to try out a lot of cubes. The people judging were really nice and respected me when I was solving except for one person who solved when I was solving a 3x3, but stopped when I asked them to. One of my favorite competitions and was really fun!


----------



## Garf (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> So sorry for not posting everyone, the church's wifi blocked this website and I am writing this on my way home. Here are my results for the comp:
> 3x3: 10.30 single in the first round with a 12.45 average. 9.33 single in the second round with a 13.64 average
> 5x5: 2:01.31 single and 2:18.45 average
> 6x6: 5:23.30 single
> ...


Yo, you should watch Kevin Hays' Tuesday tips. It is really useful.
I could also give you tips in give cubes as well.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

Garf said:


> Yo, you should watch Kevin Hays' Tuesday tips. It is really useful.
> I could also give you tips in give cubes as well.


Yes please! My next comp with big cubes is the big SacCubing 13 comp in january and I would like to get better at those events! It would be awesome if you would help me. I'll try to get a mo3 recorded for you within the next week of both 7,6, and 5


----------



## Garf (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Yes please! My next comp with big cubes is the big SacCubing 13 comp in january and I would like to get better at those events! It would be awesome if you would help me. I'll try to get a mo3 recorded for you within the next week of both 7,6, and 5


We're in the same google chat, right? I could talk through a google meet tomorrow.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

Garf said:


> We're in the same google chat, right? I could talk through a google meet tomorrow.


Yeah but I already DM'ed you on this website


----------



## gsingh (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Yes please! My next comp with big cubes is the big SacCubing 13 comp in january and I would like to get better at those events! It would be awesome if you would help me. I'll try to get a mo3 recorded for you within the next week of both 7,6, and 5


there is gonna be a sac cubing in january?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

gsingh said:


> there is gonna be a sac cubing in january?


At the competition, I asked Chris Martin and he said that there will be a SacCubing 2-day comp with every single event in January! I am hyped for this comp.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> At the competition, I asked Chris Martin and he said that there will be a SacCubing 2-day comp with every single event in January! I am hyped for this comp.


wow that sounds really cool! ill be attending for sure!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 1, 2022)

Pretty pog average in 3x3

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
avg of 5: 9.94

Time List:
(10.53), 9.48, (8.93), 10.08, 10.27


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 1, 2022)

Insane guildford!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-31
single: 23:43.76

Time List:
23:43.76



Spoiler: Spoiler



btw scrambles for guildford 2) F2 R2 U' R F2 R2 U2 F2 R' 3) U2 B' L2 D2 B' F' R2 U2 B2 D2 F' R' B F L R' U R2 D B 4) u' f' B2 D' L2 f2 u2 r F r' U' L B2 r2 L f u R2 F' U' L2 B r' L2 U B' r D' r2 R2 B2 r2 B2 r' F' D2 B2 F2 f2 U' 5) r B' l' R2 b' B' d2 f2 b' l' F L F' u2 f' b B F' d' b' L2 l2 F' U2 f' D' d U r' u2 F2 u2 F2 R' L2 U' r f' u2 F2 u' d F2 f2 L' F2 u' U D' l B' R U r R2 F' b D u2 f2 6) R' 3Rw' Fw' U Rw' R F' B' Rw Bw Rw2 3Fw2 B D2 Fw' F' D2 L F' L' Lw' Fw2 3Fw' Uw2 D' 3Fw2 R' F Bw Fw' 3Fw Uw R2 3Uw2 B2 F2 Dw2 L' 3Fw Fw Rw 3Fw' Rw' U2 Bw2 3Fw2 Dw' B2 U2 3Fw R2 Rw2 L' D' Lw2 B2 U2 Dw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Bw2 Dw' Rw' U2 Rw Uw 3Uw2 Rw Fw B2 F2 3Fw2 Uw2 F U 3Fw Dw2 D' Rw'7) Dw2 Bw F2 Dw B Rw' Uw' 3Dw2 3Bw' B2 3Fw Lw' Fw U2 Dw2 F' L2 U' 3Bw' B 3Dw2 Dw2 Bw2 L' Uw' 3Fw2 Rw' R2 3Lw2 3Dw 3Rw' F Rw 3Uw Fw Rw L Bw2 3Uw 3Dw' Bw L U 3Fw 3Rw' 3Lw2 Rw Uw' U' 3Uw2 B2 Bw 3Dw Fw Uw' F' Fw2 R2 B2 D2 Lw F 3Rw 3Dw' Uw' R' F Bw2 3Lw' Dw2 3Uw2 L Lw' 3Lw Uw' 3Bw Rw' 3Fw 3Bw' Lw' L Fw' 3Rw2 Dw' Lw2 D' L2 3Uw2 R' Fw2 3Uw2 3Rw' Lw2 Rw' Fw2 3Dw2 D2 3Fw2 3Rw2 B' OH) R2 B2 U B' R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 R2 D' R U B' L' U' R Skb) U R B' U' B U' L' U' B' Pyr) B R L' R' B U L' B l r b' Clk) UR4+ DR6+ DL3+ UL1+ U3+ R3+ D4- L2- ALL5- y2 U2- R4- D0+ L5+ ALL2- DL Mgm) R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U Sqr) (6,-1)/ (-3,6)/ (-3,0)/ (4,-2)/ (3,0)/ (0,-3)/ (-4,0)/ (6,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-5,-4)/ (0,-2)/ (0,-2)/ (5,0) Ft) U D2 R L' F' B' L U' R2 U2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 B2 F' D


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 2, 2022)

Guys, I think I made a good sengso clock.

Step 1: Disassembly and Lubrication Take the clock apart, weight 5 or Traxxas 50k, and put some on a paper towel. Smear the lube on the black part until it is evenly spread. 

Step 2: Optional In this step you can change the color of the outside area. I did this to it. 

Step 3: Loosening Once you put the black part on, loosen it a lot until it turns well.

Step 4: Put the cover on and tighten the outer screws a lot. 

A good video for assembly and disassembly is this


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Aug 2, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Guys, I think I made a good sengso clock.
> 
> Step 1: Disassembly and Lubrication Take the clock apart, weight 5 or Traxxas 50k, and put some on a paper towel. Smear the lube on the black part until it is evenly spread.
> 
> ...


Nice! Watchu avg on clock right now?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 2, 2022)

Existential Shrimp said:


> Nice! Watchu avg on clock right now?


Well I am getting the QiYi tomorrow but my ao12 rn is 17.97


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 2, 2022)

PB single on clock with the SengSo! 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-01
single: 8.74

Time List:
1. 8.74 UR0+ DR3+ DL4+ UL3- U1- R0+ D4+ L5- ALL4- y2 U0+ R6+ D6+ L3- ALL2- DR DL @2022-08-01 19:14:49


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

Bad ao1000 but thought I might as well just post it. Choked in the middle but the last 200 solves were decent.




Spoiler: Ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
avg of 1000: 12.79

Time List:
16.09, 14.43, 14.04, 13.81, 10.35, (22.40), 10.42, 13.60, 12.03, 13.90, 14.58, 14.35, 12.67, 11.46, (21.16), 13.87, 11.56, (DNF(13.16)), 13.07, 15.47, (DNF(9.58)), 15.08, 14.53, 12.78, 14.18, 12.68, 13.54, 11.97, 12.62, 10.77, 11.11, 14.64, (19.58), 14.14, 11.67, 13.49, 15.15, 9.84, 13.27, 15.73, 13.09, 14.70, 11.40, 13.23, 15.32, 10.33, (19.60), 10.52, 14.96, 12.22, 16.76, 17.13, 14.21, 10.70, 12.12, 14.97, 15.38, 14.67, 10.59, 13.32, 13.66, 13.26, 12.51, 13.59, 10.66, 12.36, (9.03), 15.63, 15.29, 13.18, 12.35, (19.87), 11.91, 10.53, 12.15, 12.57, 12.30, 13.03, 10.39, 14.75, 14.91, 13.88, 13.71, 10.49, 15.14, 11.82, 13.54, 12.49, 12.56, 13.26, (8.71), 14.02, 14.96, 12.95, 12.63, 13.37, 13.92, 13.20, 14.03, 12.29, 12.15, 9.63, 12.83, 14.26, 14.65, 12.07, 12.21, 15.26, 13.84, 16.61, 10.43, 15.73, (DNF(13.57)), 11.78, 11.79, 15.32, 17.01, 11.83, 13.92, 13.41, 16.47, 14.76, 13.72, (9.40), (8.77), 12.74, (7.74), 10.23, 14.88, 13.22, 15.92, (18.05), 11.36, 12.48, 10.99, 13.81, 16.94, 11.67, (9.36), 12.82, 14.18, 13.12, 10.25, 13.69, 10.26, 16.15, 12.60, 12.30, 13.77, 13.43, 15.02, 13.21, 13.16, (9.13), 11.21, 11.89, 11.23, 10.99, 11.27, 10.63, 15.12, (18.16), (DNF(4.77)), 11.05, 11.47, 12.98, 10.45, 12.92, 12.49, 13.03, 12.89, 15.95, 12.48, 13.58, 17.79, 15.73, 9.94, (18.26), 10.68, 13.57, 10.33, 11.11, 10.15, 14.00, 10.89, (19.25), 10.95, 11.56, 10.92, 13.60, 14.04, 11.04, 12.70, 16.32, 13.83, 10.95, 13.16, 10.44, 12.27, 12.26, 13.00, 9.75, 10.43, 11.99, 12.39, 12.55, 11.90, 15.22, 9.96, 12.18, (8.32), 10.93, (8.36), 9.59, 12.45, 10.66, (8.12), 12.93, 12.56, (22.58), (8.21), (8.88), 9.66, 11.29, 11.08, 11.50, 10.25, 13.98, 15.92, (9.19), 14.90, 12.43, 12.32, 10.45, 11.81, 16.44, 14.96, 11.79, 12.34, 11.10, 11.82, 12.37, (9.20), 16.82, 12.15, 15.07, 17.22, 9.73, 12.68, 12.93, 13.37, 11.83, 13.45, 13.49, 10.81, 13.82, 10.06, 12.84, 13.84, 15.94, 13.54, 10.51, 12.71, 11.11, 11.61, 16.11, 13.70, 12.85, 12.78, 10.90, 12.46, 16.69, 10.17, 12.23, (8.28), 12.81, 16.15, 11.83, 11.59, 11.44, 12.97, 12.57, 10.44, 14.21, 14.23, (9.06), (9.33), 12.35, 14.91, 16.71, 11.33, 10.64, 13.69, 9.64, (9.07), 9.79, 12.80, 15.20, (8.29), 11.00, 13.78, 13.16, 12.55, 11.04, 12.04, 13.60, 10.14, 15.77, 10.21, 10.45, 14.09, 14.61, 11.16, 9.70, 11.96, 13.05, 9.59, 12.25, 11.78, 11.97, 9.88, 10.71, 11.62, 11.53, 12.21, 14.07, 10.52, 11.68, 14.23, 11.77, 13.08, 14.48, 9.83, 10.59, 12.24, 12.83, 11.22, 13.69, 15.69, 10.21, 13.78, 12.61, 15.91, 11.82, 13.59, 11.95, 12.30, 13.62, 11.23, 14.29, 15.76, 16.44, 16.28, 11.22, 10.62, 11.92, 14.59, 14.37, 13.57, 14.10, 15.64, 15.40, 10.28, 10.69, 11.26, 10.90, 16.28, 15.21, 13.99, 16.21, 15.47, 10.78, (19.35), 10.74, 10.94, 12.67, (19.15), 10.06, 16.25, 14.71, 12.80, 13.47, 13.25, 10.50, 14.56, 10.90, 10.36, (20.85), 12.98, 12.97, 13.88, 16.19, 11.00, 12.67, 13.44, 13.70, 14.16, 13.14, 11.10, 15.80, 11.15, 13.67, 13.13, 15.06, 10.86, 13.29, 11.29, 11.10, 10.92, 13.86, 10.81, 12.42, 12.77, 13.00, 11.79, 11.82, 10.50, 10.56, 12.67, 10.92, 10.09, 12.29, 11.33, 12.71, 16.48, 13.75, 12.94, 11.60, 10.21, 12.61, 16.89, 14.72, 13.23, 13.28, 11.05, 15.14, 16.85, 14.05, 9.74, 13.76, 11.00, 13.74, (18.60), 14.15, 13.66, 15.15, 12.46, (18.48), 14.33, 11.40, 13.50, 17.73, 10.54, 13.96, 13.63, 13.81, 16.89, 11.34, 14.64, 16.09, 10.15, 13.35, 11.90, 13.67, 17.52, 14.61, 12.70, 9.68, 12.83, 12.02, 10.44, 14.27, 12.45, 12.36, 10.02, (25.51), 16.66, 16.13, 14.95, 13.55, 14.07, 11.97, 12.31, 13.44, (19.74), (18.72), 10.20, 10.86, 13.05, (18.38), 10.59, 11.36, 13.15, (18.85), 14.81, (19.20), 10.36, (24.15), 10.41, 16.42, 16.28, 16.28, 11.98, 12.71, 10.15, 12.44, 10.53, 14.54, 9.65, 14.34, 13.28, 11.56, 14.04, 15.55, (21.45), 11.88, 12.94, 11.92, 13.04, 10.20, 13.85, 14.92, 14.05, (7.57), 11.13, 13.64, 12.51, 15.60, 10.50, 9.96, 10.82, (9.17), 17.13, 14.52, 14.62, 10.05, 11.99, 11.96, 12.62, 12.68, 11.80, 12.52, 13.99, 14.87, 14.29, 17.76, 11.10, 11.99, 12.59, 11.91, 10.66, 9.56, 10.72, 13.69, 12.65, 15.21, 11.80, 16.07, 11.36, 14.12, 9.69, 14.81, 11.56, 10.54, 11.23, 13.72, 14.85, 15.94, 13.34, 11.67, 12.93, 14.48, 17.82, 11.59, 14.28, 11.92, 12.30, (24.88), 11.97, (9.41), 11.45, 12.12, 15.93, 12.42, (18.40), 12.49, 10.19, 13.20, 13.57, 11.84, 11.76, (18.72), 10.52, 11.90, 10.57, 13.21, 12.88, 13.84, 9.70, 12.69, 13.93, 16.09, 13.56, 12.06, 17.13, 11.38, 15.57, 15.10, 10.55, (DNF(15.92)), 10.43, 9.98, 15.28, 13.63, 14.90, 11.33, 12.13, 13.06, 12.93, 13.45, 14.14, 12.50, 14.60, (18.11), (DNF(12.11)), 13.46, (9.06), 13.72, 13.72, 11.72, 16.43, 10.94, 10.53, 9.48, (8.93), 10.08, 10.27, 10.65, 11.04, (8.51), 11.99, 11.31, (18.28), 14.57, 10.65, 12.23, 11.14, 11.08, 13.07, 14.17, 16.08, 12.39, 14.73, 11.76, 12.10, 15.14, 11.75, 14.85, 15.59, 11.92, 12.39, 14.55, 10.35, 11.08, 10.94, 17.86, 11.95, 13.19, 13.61, 10.10, 18.02, 11.37, 16.16, 11.76, (8.55), 15.49, 16.91, 11.31, 10.46, 16.18, 11.57, 17.63, (21.43), 12.66, 10.64, 13.04, 12.38, 9.42, 9.76, (9.26), 10.16, (7.91), 11.32, 12.39, 12.64, 14.09, 15.27, 14.47, 15.28, 10.49, 16.56, 17.38, 10.47, 12.49, 11.64, 13.08, 12.60, 14.70, (DNF(14.99)), 15.52, 12.55, 13.26, 15.10, 10.14, 10.73, 10.45, 11.02, 9.66, 14.56, 13.40, (8.29), 13.94, 11.87, 11.87, (8.84), 12.12, 15.75, (6.71), 17.12, 14.71, 12.59, 11.48, 11.82, 17.43, 15.08, 16.87, 12.19, 17.53, 11.86, 14.04, 12.69, 14.48, 14.78, 16.78, 14.81, (8.44), 11.82, 11.38, 10.61, 13.12, 11.73, 11.80, 12.02, 15.53, (8.75), 11.30, 15.81, 16.33, 15.66, 13.70, 13.10, 11.43, 17.58, (9.23), 9.75, 9.87, 16.83, 11.32, (DNF(10.53)), 11.55, 14.61, 13.08, (8.23), 12.71, 11.77, 12.30, 11.76, (7.79), 14.06, (DNF(11.93)), 12.22, 13.39, 10.28, (20.36), 11.68, 13.31, 11.78, (8.57), 12.44, 11.59, 12.13, 12.48, (21.23), 10.20, 10.64, (32.11), 10.58, 15.79, 11.21, 11.38, 11.75, 10.83, 12.95, 12.13, 12.35, 14.04, (20.89), (19.34), 9.51, 12.14, 13.19, 17.06, (18.06), 10.48, 15.38, 9.73, 9.74, 12.03, 14.07, 9.92, 14.17, 14.75, 14.75, 10.15, 12.31, 13.31, 12.97, (24.66), 11.11, 9.84, (8.78), (7.72), 11.52, 12.22, (7.99), 9.89, 9.80, 11.03, 12.98, 14.11, 11.17, 13.15, (9.00), (7.28), 13.80, 9.95, 10.91, 10.59, 15.63, 12.86, 9.92, 14.39, 10.03, 11.30, 11.52, (7.80), 9.88, 12.45, (8.60), 10.97, 11.56, 14.52, 14.15, 11.17, (18.85), 9.53, 9.50, 12.95, 12.06, 16.66, (19.53), (7.45), 13.00, 13.03, 9.45, 14.10, 12.15, 11.51, 14.77, 12.43, 13.64, 10.50, 10.90, 12.73, 15.74, 13.24, 9.80, 12.28, 9.87, 16.27, 12.43, 14.57, 10.87, 15.02, 10.51, 14.94, 13.11, 10.62, 13.66, (9.20), 9.80, 9.52, 11.80, (9.19), 11.95, 10.93, 10.66, 15.98, 10.03, (8.16), 15.40, 10.80, 11.43, 13.58, 14.00, 12.11, 10.58, 10.95, (9.36), 11.04, 16.09, 12.51, 13.46, 12.31, 14.60, 13.27, 12.29, 10.27, 11.27, 11.52, (23.36), 15.62, 12.95, (20.04), 13.00, 10.48, 14.23, 15.46, 10.66, 11.01, 12.65, 11.60, (8.82), 10.05, 9.73, 11.21, 12.70, 10.21, 11.55, 13.64, 14.79, 12.89, 16.48, 14.25, 15.17, 12.53, 14.26, 15.89, 10.57, 13.59, 12.23, (20.12), 11.12, 11.91, 12.41, 9.91, 9.79, 13.18, 10.28, 12.08, 12.55, 13.61, 10.67, 12.30, 10.28, 11.94, 13.38, 12.50, 14.03, 14.12, 10.27, 12.60, 11.39, 10.49, 11.45, 11.99, 16.36, 11.65, 14.15, 16.04, 14.13, 11.93, 17.24, 11.97, 12.62, 11.92, 11.84, 11.77, 12.22, 11.44


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 3, 2022)

Decent ao100 I will try not to reach max posts today

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
avg of 100: 12.39

Time List:
13.64, 14.79, 12.89, 16.48, 14.25, 15.17, 12.53, 14.26, 15.89, 10.57, 13.59, 12.23, (20.12), 11.12, 11.91, 12.41, 9.91, 9.79, 13.18, 10.28, 12.08, 12.55, 13.61, 10.67, 12.30, 10.28, 11.94, 13.38, 12.50, 14.03, 14.12, 10.27, 12.60, 11.39, 10.49, 11.45, 11.99, 16.36, 11.65, 14.15, 16.04, 14.13, 11.93, (17.24), 11.97, 12.62, 11.92, 11.84, 11.77, 12.22, 11.44, 15.39, (7.49), 13.32, 9.35, 12.01, 13.07, 10.88, 14.72, 13.29, (16.73), 10.45, (16.99), 12.44, 10.96, 14.10, 11.84, 11.38, 10.42, 11.83, 11.62, 13.71, (8.39), 12.31, 15.85, (19.40), 9.48, 9.18, 11.30, 13.31, 9.95, 11.51, 11.77, 11.85, 11.55, 12.64, 12.03, 13.50, 11.60, (8.58), 12.54, 12.93, 12.97, (7.13), 14.69, 12.10, 11.64, 11.85, 9.44, (6.70)


----------



## abunickabhi (Aug 4, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Decent ao100 I will try not to reach max posts today
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-03
> avg of 100: 12.39
> ...


Good job yo, keep grinding!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 4, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Good job yo, keep grinding!


I am keeping up the grind, but my f2l is horrible.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
avg of 100: 13.49

Time List:
16.03, 13.08, 16.84, 11.25, (21.54), 10.74, 16.45, 13.50, 12.43, 14.99, 14.14, 13.99, 11.63, (22.41), 13.44, (9.88), 13.59, 14.53, 14.32, 11.88, 16.64, (9.88), 14.31, 19.32, 12.73, 12.75, 16.35, 10.20, 13.54, 14.97, 16.72, 13.53, 16.14, 13.96, 14.37, (DNF(15.47)), 11.22, 10.75, 14.35, 16.16, 11.75, 11.45, 14.38, 12.83, 14.31, 12.79, 11.55, 18.53, 11.46, 15.30, 14.76, 15.11, 13.41, 12.61, 10.62, (9.21), 17.05, 10.82, 11.19, 13.46, (19.43), 10.81, 14.25, 16.38, 9.93, 12.61, 11.72, 12.12, 12.82, 13.66, 12.54, 12.90, 11.63, 10.15, 11.91, 14.46, 10.71, 12.82, 15.10, 12.04, 12.75, 14.63, 13.71, 13.82, 11.10, (8.39), 13.20, (19.35), 12.35, (9.75), 12.72, 17.19, 15.02, 11.02, 15.83, 15.39, 13.27, 10.26, 13.67, 15.66


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 5, 2022)

Pog 2nd ao100

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-04
avg of 100: 12.33

Time List:
10.25, 14.59, 12.25, 11.21, 12.54, (18.96), 12.71, 12.84, (21.55), 14.04, 12.00, 10.51, 12.37, 12.86, 13.76, 12.64, 15.14, 13.34, 14.36, 10.50, 12.59, 11.17, 12.82, 11.63, 11.80, 10.36, 12.00, 13.40, 13.78, 11.53, 16.70, 12.25, 10.33, 9.60, 11.16, 12.80, 13.18, 9.98, 12.25, 9.55, 12.61, 11.98, 14.36, 12.02, 13.03, 11.07, 13.48, 14.00, 13.59, 16.67, 11.70, (8.64), 10.66, 12.23, 13.35, 12.44, 14.55, 14.96, 10.80, 11.96, 13.49, 12.97, 11.96, 12.71, 15.08, (8.59), 12.32, 11.25, 10.52, 10.84, (DNF(13.18)), 12.84, 12.07, 12.27, (9.17), 12.10, 10.96, 13.88, 12.63, 9.75, 11.96, 13.23, 11.30, 10.84, 10.94, 13.76, (9.46), (18.94), (DNF(13.22)), 13.60, 12.54, 10.19, 10.24, 9.50, 10.62, 11.74, 11.42, 15.13, (9.19), 12.75


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 7, 2022)

Poggers ao100

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-07
avg of 100: 12.39

Time List:
12.70, 13.74, 14.96, 12.03, 10.67, 12.63, 13.10, 12.20, (16.80), 13.13, 11.27, (7.97), 12.18, 10.98, 13.34, 11.70, 11.32, 15.29, 11.81, 11.91, 10.62, 11.41, 11.37, 13.22, 14.53, 11.72, 12.55, 11.77, 11.14, (7.68), 13.24, 9.77, 15.68, 11.63, 10.43, 11.32, 12.69, 15.36, 14.92, 12.19, 10.38, 12.39, (17.89), 11.00, 11.86, 10.14, 10.26, 11.12, 13.94, 15.59, 10.91, 11.61, 11.33, 15.56, 14.42, 10.70, 12.28, 14.13, 13.56, (21.36), 12.23, 12.42, 11.16, 14.18, 15.16, 14.24, 15.72, 11.70, 10.97, 14.33, 9.45, 11.70, (8.46), (8.23), 11.87, 11.69, 11.62, (8.43), 10.85, 13.67, 12.48, 12.99, (18.19), 12.40, 11.20, 11.98, 10.01, 11.53, 13.10, 14.67, (DNF(12.71)), 12.42, 12.89, 10.45, 12.47, 11.79, 15.07, 9.29, 13.54, 11.79


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 8, 2022)

Poggers 2 ao100s

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
avg of 100: 13.002

Time List:
10.385, 9.809, 12.963, 13.631, 11.067, (19.496), 11.362, 10.757, 10.757, 12.442, 17.468, 11.991, 14.367, (9.479), 11.740, 14.595, 10.432, 17.894+, 11.141, (29.666), 12.895, 15.451, 12.110, 10.979, 15.829, 13.201, (DNF(12.073)), 14.256, 12.078, 12.456, 11.163, (18.599+), 14.645, 14.598, 13.717, 11.673, 18.478, 12.959, 12.414, 14.269, 11.178, (7.719), 16.681, 16.062+, 13.552, (31.967), 12.463+, 11.858, 17.761, 10.541, 13.721, 16.023+, 12.508, 13.525, 14.357, 12.831, 10.291, 14.266, 12.722, 11.905, 13.224, 12.065, 13.624, 13.128, 11.245, 12.077, 13.683, 14.072, 13.601+, 11.682, 15.274, 10.923, 13.973, 13.643, (9.173), 12.734, 11.411, 11.411, 13.016, 13.299, 17.380, 11.151, 11.947, 11.604, 15.084, 15.653, 9.998, (8.610), 13.671, 11.288, 10.794, (9.489), 12.234, 10.467, 11.470, 17.813, 10.479, 11.052, 13.781, 11.978

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
avg of 100: 13.021

Time List:
11.080, 12.820, 15.190, 12.820, 13.340, 14.030, 13.450, 13.370, 15.600, 11.070, 14.780, 12.460, 13.520, (18.480), 12.280, 11.170, 10.980, 13.020, 13.010, (23.810), 11.880, 12.400, 15.300, 12.220, 15.770, (20.780), 13.480, 11.410, 13.650, (7.960), 11.390, 10.670, 11.100, 14.300, 12.760, 12.470, 11.890, 15.050, 15.670, 11.450, 14.130, 13.540, 15.300, 14.030, 12.240, (9.350), 11.160, 15.390, 14.260, 13.820, 14.950, 16.690, 14.092, 12.457, 10.312, 11.211, 17.844, 10.927, 12.128, 11.469, 14.349, 11.363, 11.406, 14.931, 12.998, 14.256, 10.900, 14.537, 12.878, (17.887), 12.065, 11.917, 12.203, 10.960, 11.646, 11.560, 13.912, 11.872, (8.663), 11.061, 14.859, 11.674, 10.396, 14.781, 13.206, 13.462, 10.134, 15.591, 11.436, (10.119), 10.734, (19.155), 16.835, 12.623, 13.705, 12.336, 16.716, (9.923), 12.054, 13.690


----------



## gsingh (Aug 8, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Poggers 2 ao100s
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
> avg of 100: 13.002
> ...


but you average mid 12. how are these good


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> but you average mid 12. how are these good


IDK, I just like saying pog.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 9, 2022)

Can anyone else not access the weekly comp scrambles?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 9, 2022)

Pog Ao100 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-08
avg of 100: 12.451

Time List:
11.830, 9.516, 9.406, 10.294, (8.828), 11.482, 11.436, 10.225, 14.166, (8.272), (8.929), 11.842, 11.274, 9.618, 13.073, 12.966, 13.341, 10.431, 11.946, 15.411, 12.098, 13.476, 14.708, 14.109, 13.046, 12.008, 13.685, 10.959, 11.018, 13.551, 11.331, 15.054, 11.210, 13.940, 10.597, 12.874, 10.642, 11.846, 11.509, (16.455+), 13.991, 12.058, 12.533, 11.554, 12.740, (8.886), 10.790, 16.436, 11.744, 13.683, 11.021, (17.159), 11.070, 13.639, 10.674, 15.017, 13.155, 13.094, (22.501), 13.762, 12.217, 13.896, 10.028, 11.451, 10.224, 12.508, (7.612), 13.624, (16.480), 13.163, 15.322, 10.539, 9.142, 12.505, 12.996, 11.273, 13.927, 13.056, 15.472, 11.725, 14.782, 12.923, 13.820, 10.297, 14.637, 12.532, 13.926, 10.777, 12.564, 11.333, 14.313, 10.611, 13.552, 15.019, 9.369, 12.366, 15.396, 13.388, (22.042),


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 9, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> IDK, I just like saying pog.


poggity froggity pog pog


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 10, 2022)

So my last few months have probably been the best few months of my cubing career so far. Starting today, I will start school but I will try to post at least 1 mega ao12 and 1 3x3 ao100 a day. Also 2 of each on the weekends at least. I will continue to update this progression thread every single day, but you guys are probably gonna see less of me as I do not own a phone that I can bring to school.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 10, 2022)

Poggers megaminx ao12!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
avg of 12: 2:09.31

Time List:
1:47.72, (2:47.33), 2:29.83, 2:02.21, 1:47.88, 2:08.40, 2:28.59, (1:40.98), 2:10.44, 2:10.60, 2:23.56, 2:03.90


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 11, 2022)

My 3x3 ao100 today was really good. Here it is:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-10
avg of 100: 12.21

Time List:
11.32, 14.80, 11.45, 13.27, 12.29, 14.04, 10.64, 12.81, 13.56, 14.48, 11.72, 10.10, 10.34, 14.79, 11.08, 11.89, 11.41, 11.05, 12.86, 13.71, 13.05, 14.36, 10.80, 10.61, 11.06, 9.62, 13.98, 11.73, 9.96, 10.72, 10.92, 15.59, 14.22, 11.92, 14.19, 10.11, 10.86, 11.73, 15.15, (7.90), 13.90, (8.61), (7.95), 11.15, (9.23), 12.05, 14.04, 13.90, 12.51, 11.58, 12.19, 11.56, 12.99, 12.87, 13.91, 13.25, 10.44, 12.99, 14.44, 12.84, 13.53, 14.17, 11.75, 10.60, 11.35, 12.47, 10.92, 12.80, 11.27, 14.56, (17.14), (17.82), 13.15, 13.38, 11.20, 13.95, (19.08), 10.89, 12.02, 11.89, 10.24, 11.37, 11.76, 11.38, (16.77), (9.50), 10.58, 13.26, 13.44, 10.58, 12.14, 13.02, 10.16, 10.10, 13.14, 10.22, 11.40, (16.04), 12.24, 9.51

So I had a lot of fun today solving, and got really good mega and 3x3 times! I will update this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

Bad ao100 Today, 

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-11
avg of 100: 12.81

Time List:
14.18, 14.00, 13.92, (17.88), 15.34, 14.74, 15.41, 12.63, 12.44, (9.76), (20.33), 13.67, 15.33, 13.55, 9.98, 11.73, 10.52, 13.32, 13.24, 13.30, 14.82, 10.80, 15.43, 14.80, 11.36, 16.54, 12.25, 11.23, (9.76), (17.02), 13.59, 11.70, 10.32, (9.28), 12.35, 11.78, 11.58, 12.05, 10.64, 12.03, 15.93, (9.30), 11.16, 14.47, 10.28, 15.22, 10.73, 14.15, 12.70, 15.71, 11.31, 12.36, 15.01, 11.62, 12.04, 14.76, 12.44, 13.13, 10.10, 13.97, 11.33, 11.96, 13.89, 11.92, 12.01, 12.49, 13.69, 10.90, 11.43, 12.77, 14.09, 12.04, 14.07, 15.12, 9.86, 10.27, 12.51, 14.36, 12.31, 14.34, 11.97, 11.36, (DNF(9.46)), 10.67, 11.81, 11.62, (9.01), 11.80, 13.54, 12.55, (22.23), 12.05, 14.58, 15.04, 12.58, 12.92, 12.28, 12.97


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

Pretty good mega ao12.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-11
avg of 12: 2:20.24

Time List:
2:18.94, (2:03.48), 2:13.09, 2:15.99, 2:08.05, 2:25.69, 2:22.95, 2:25.52, (2:31.68), 2:15.43, 2:25.21, 2:31.52


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

PB Single in mega! 

1:47.93

+- +- ++ +- -+ U'
+- ++ +- -+ -- U
+- -- -+ -- -- U'
-+ +- +- -+ -- U'
-- -- -- -+ -- U
-+ +- +- -- -- U'
-+ -+ -+ -+ +- U'


Of course in carrot notation.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> PB Single in mega!
> 
> 1:47.93
> 
> ...


Nice, we average about the same in mega! Want to do race to sub-1:30? Also what cube do you use?

(I also like carrot notation a lot, seems a lot simpler than WCA)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Nice, we average about the same in mega! Want to do race to sub-1:30? Also what cube do you use?
> 
> (I also like carrot notation a lot, seems a lot simpler than WCA)


Sure! I use the galaxy and I just realized that was not my pb, I have a 1:40.xx


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 12, 2022)

.2x of PB ao12

but still really good

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-12
avg of 12: 2:07.54

Time List:
2:22.04, (1:47.93), 1:57.17, 2:10.18, 1:56.21, (2:29.65), 2:00.80, 1:59.76, 2:00.73, 2:13.52, 2:27.71, 2:07.26


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 13, 2022)

Today I got an insane average of 12 with a pb average of 5! By the way the last five solves were my PB ao5.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 12: 2:00.18

Time List:
2:03.20, 1:58.02, 2:09.89, 1:46.83, (2:26.64), 2:24.55, 2:02.99, 2:03.77, (1:43.96), 1:47.17, 1:47.10, 1:58.31


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 15, 2022)

Wow! amazing ao200 today! Also I caught most of these solves on camera.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-14
avg of 200: 11.65

Time List:
11.99, 11.19, 10.30, 10.00, (8.37), 10.41, 11.98, 13.71, 12.36, 10.10, 11.80, 10.42, 9.63, 10.91, 9.80, 10.38, 9.91, 12.28, 11.54, 10.59, 11.13, 12.65, 10.95, 14.20, 10.95, (8.93), 11.25, 10.29, 11.65, 10.73, 11.20, 9.57, 11.72, 11.36, 11.50, 11.10, 11.08, 10.76, 11.54, 12.95, 11.32, 10.30, 11.38, (8.38), 11.81, 11.53, 10.78, 10.49, 11.94, 11.36, 10.51, 9.67, 11.26, 10.89, 12.59, 9.65, 10.65, 11.20, 11.70, 11.30, 10.12, (7.21+), 11.02, 11.86, 11.35, 12.03, 12.33, 11.40, 11.60, 11.31, 13.31, 14.88, 10.00, 11.09, (9.15), 14.47, 12.07, 10.93, 12.97, (15.63), (15.84), (8.91), 11.84, 10.25, 13.68, (7.69), 9.99, 14.18+, 12.82, 9.60, 10.61, (8.96), (15.93), 11.40, (15.88), 12.64, 9.35, 10.01, 11.31, 10.47, 11.47, 12.87, 9.60, 9.61, 11.54, 11.35, 14.35, 10.27, 12.66, 14.02, 12.75+, 12.08, 11.72, 9.99, (DNF(13.00)), 10.47, 9.96, 12.09, 9.89, 10.15, 11.56, 10.62, 14.96, 11.89, 10.39, 12.05, 14.52, 13.07, (9.20), 15.48, 12.33, 10.89, 12.73, 10.09, 10.31, 12.82, 10.37, 10.52, 13.15, 12.01, 13.17, 11.09, 13.88, 11.36, 15.58, (17.28), 9.56, (17.06), 13.68, 12.70, 10.43, 14.50, 13.46, 11.00, 11.76, (8.54), 11.17, 12.55, 12.71, 13.67, 10.14, 12.32, 12.02, 10.70+, 11.82, 12.47, 10.67, 11.06, 11.13, 10.09, (16.08), 11.45, 12.55, 10.23, 11.47, 9.96, 13.33, 10.28, 12.30, (17.37+), 14.46, 15.62, 12.08, 10.25, 14.19, 13.89, 13.57, 12.00, 11.58, 10.73, 11.22, 12.73, 13.77, 13.40, 11.00, 10.89, 11.13, 11.60, 12.89, (16.17)


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

You +2'ed a 5.21? Dang, I wanna see that. 

Sad

Nice ao200 though!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You +2'ed a 5.21? Dang, I wanna see that.
> 
> Sad
> 
> Nice ao200 though!


Thanks! Also I was so sad when I +2'ed that 5.21, it was a PLL Skip!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 15, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Thanks! Also I was so sad when I +2'ed that 5.21, it was a PLL Skip!


Oof. Is it on cam? I'd like to use it as the next Jay McNeill..........

jk jk


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 15, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Oof. Is it on cam? I'd like to use it as the next Jay McNeill..........
> 
> jk jk


Sadly no


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 16, 2022)

Today I got oral surgery. My mom bought me a QiYi clock and I am loving it, also with the money I will use from my teeth, I will buy a yuhu megaminx and a mat from thecubicle. will update this thread with a clock ao100 with the QiYi!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 17, 2022)

Decent clock ao50 with @baseballjello67 on a discord VC. He got around 12.5 I think with a sub 10 ao5, congrats to him!


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-17
avg of 50: 13.77

Time List:
11.81, 11.14, (10.68), 15.24, 13.62, 12.46, 13.01, 14.95, 12.14, (10.38), 15.48, 12.54, 14.76, 18.39, 14.07, 14.24, 11.69, 13.87, 13.06, 11.91, 17.47, (DNF(19.76)), 11.16, 12.30, (DNF(17.35)), 11.19, 13.05, 11.54, 13.80, 16.13, 15.52, 14.55, 14.43, (19.83), 10.81, 14.81, 11.27, 12.36, 14.31, 13.59, 17.78, 12.30, (10.78), 12.42, 15.01, 14.41, 14.32, 18.94, 14.15, 13.96


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> also with the money I will use from my teeth,


Man, cubing isn't that important. Don't sell your teeth please, you kinda need them.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 17, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Man, cubing isn't that important. Don't sell your teeth please, you kinda need them.


You're so funny

hahahahaha


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 17, 2022)

Eli Apperson said:


> Man, cubing isn't that important. Don't sell your teeth please, you kinda need them.


If you didn't already know, I didn't mean sell my teeth, my parents give me money for getting teeth removed and I only got baby teeth pulled.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Aug 17, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> If you didn't already know, I didn't mean sell my teeth, my parents give me money for getting teeth removed and I only got baby teeth pulled.


Yeah, I figured XD.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 18, 2022)

PB single on mega!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-17
single: 1:39.21

Time List:
1:39.21


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 18, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Yasssssss!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-17
> avg of 12: 9.98
> ...


Scram and recon for the 6.7 and 7.1?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Scram and recon for the 6.7 and 7.1?


Sadly no, my sister was scrambling and she was using scrambles from cubedesk and she didn't save them.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 20, 2022)

Mains and Goals for SacCubing XII 2022

3x3: PB single and average
OH: PB single and sub 21 average, my last comp's average was too good to be beaten in a week.
3BLD: IDK
Mega: PB single and average
Pyra: PB average
Skewb: PB single and average.


----------



## PyraminxFan (Aug 20, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> I have been grinding a lot of 3x3 and I just reached 3,000 solves on 3x3!
> View attachment 18897


Nice job dude,
I'll definitely be watching this thread!


----------



## gsingh (Aug 23, 2022)

Sub 10 average! Congrats!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Sub 10 average! Congrats!


Thanks! I was really surprised, and I didn't think I would get it before you.


----------



## Imsoosm (Aug 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Thanks! I was really surprised, and I didn't think I would get it before you.


What do you normally average?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> What do you normally average?


high 10-high 11.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

My 3x3 session is great!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Aug 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> My 3x3 session is great!
> 
> View attachment 20515


18.02 mean


Ok.


----------



## Nevan J (Aug 23, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> My 3x3 session is great!
> 
> View attachment 20515


wait a minute, my csTimer starts lagging with only 3000 solves, and you manage with 11000 solves.

wow.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 23, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> 18.02 mean
> 
> 
> Ok.


He started it when he was like sub-35


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 23, 2022)

Hi guys, I have an announcement to make, today when I got out of bed, I wasn't feeling that good, 2 hours later, I took a covid test and when the results came back, I was positive, I had a migraine from when I learned I was positive to around 10 AM California time. The good news is, that my migraine is feeling better and I am happy to say that I can cube again! I have to stay home from school until Monday, but at least I'll get to cube more.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 26, 2022)

2 Good News! Now I am sub 2 on mega, will post an ao200 soon
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-26
avg of 100: 1:59.84

Time List:
2:25.69, 2:22.95, 2:25.52, (2:31.68), 2:15.43, 2:25.21, (2:31.52), 2:22.04, 1:47.93, 1:57.17, 2:10.18, 1:56.21, 2:29.65, 2:00.80, 1:59.76, 2:00.73, 2:13.52, 2:27.71, 2:07.26, 2:03.20, 1:58.02, 2:09.89, 1:46.83, 2:26.64, 2:24.55, 2:02.99, 2:03.77, 1:43.96, 1:47.17, 1:47.10, 1:58.31, 2:02.37, 2:22.01, 2:12.61, (2:44.95), 2:13.45, 1:39.21, (1:37.88), 2:17.14, 1:40.70, 2:13.76, 1:51.53, 1:58.78, 1:39.81, 1:57.23, 1:38.80, 1:53.81, 2:02.23, 1:47.84, 1:50.41, 2:07.85, 2:18.43, 2:17.06, 2:17.16, 1:55.14, 1:46.38, 1:46.73, (1:27.81), 2:07.64, 1:56.00, 1:42.27, 1:48.69, 1:54.93, 1:53.95, 1:51.24, 1:50.98, 1:49.46, 1:47.23, 1:58.92, 1:54.03, (2:31.90), 2:11.37, 1:58.86, (2:33.82), 2:14.71, 1:45.86, 1:38.98, 1:51.45, 1:42.57, 1:38.98, 2:08.08, 1:56.30, 1:56.81, 1:52.44, 2:07.37, 2:06.98, 1:47.96, 1:54.65, 1:44.35, (1:36.19), 1:54.33, 2:02.71, 1:42.16, 1:46.97, 1:46.64, (1:36.95), 1:49.51, 2:03.87, (1:37.82), 1:55.97


Also I can go to the western championships! Probably not Friday because I have to travel there but I will be excited to see you guys there and say something if you are going!
Here is the link for you guys if you want to register, registration opens Sunday, 5:00 PDT
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WCCWesternChampionship2022


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 27, 2022)

YES!!!!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-27
avg of 200: 1:59.86

Time List:
2:33.75, 2:26.42, (3:06.63), 2:13.98, 2:27.49, 2:21.91, 2:00.37, 2:04.40, 2:26.51, (2:55.49), (2:35.24), (2:36.42), 2:32.35, 2:19.99, 2:00.98, 2:16.12, 2:12.59, 2:09.77, 2:16.42, (2:35.54), 2:20.72, 2:32.06, (2:39.32), (2:38.94), (3:14.02), 2:20.62, 1:47.72, (2:47.33), 2:29.83, 2:02.21, 1:47.88, 2:08.40, 2:28.59, 1:40.98, 2:10.44, 2:10.60, 2:23.56, 2:03.90, 2:27.43, 1:58.61, 1:59.67, 2:18.94, 2:03.48, 2:13.09, 2:15.99, 2:08.05, 2:25.69, 2:22.95, 2:25.52, 2:31.68, 2:15.43, 2:25.21, 2:31.52, 2:22.04, 1:47.93, 1:57.17, 2:10.18, 1:56.21, 2:29.65, 2:00.80, 1:59.76, 2:00.73, 2:13.52, 2:27.71, 2:07.26, 2:03.20, 1:58.02, 2:09.89, 1:46.83, 2:26.64, 2:24.55, 2:02.99, 2:03.77, 1:43.96, 1:47.17, 1:47.10, 1:58.31, 2:02.37, 2:22.01, 2:12.61, (2:44.95), 2:13.45, 1:39.21, 1:37.88, 2:17.14, 1:40.70, 2:13.76, 1:51.53, 1:58.78, 1:39.81, 1:57.23, 1:38.80, 1:53.81, 2:02.23, 1:47.84, 1:50.41, 2:07.85, 2:18.43, 2:17.06, 2:17.16, 1:55.14, 1:46.38, 1:46.73, (1:27.81), 2:07.64, 1:56.00, 1:42.27, 1:48.69, 1:54.93, 1:53.95, 1:51.24, 1:50.98, 1:49.46, 1:47.23, 1:58.92, 1:54.03, 2:31.90, 2:11.37, 1:58.86, 2:33.82, 2:14.71, 1:45.86, 1:38.98, 1:51.45, 1:42.57, 1:38.98, 2:08.08, 1:56.30, 1:56.81, 1:52.44, 2:07.37, 2:06.98, 1:47.96, 1:54.65, 1:44.35, 1:36.19, 1:54.33, 2:02.71, 1:42.16, 1:46.97, 1:46.64, 1:36.95, 1:49.51, 2:03.87, 1:37.82, 1:55.97, 1:40.95, 1:37.50, 2:16.87, 1:34.33, 1:56.83, 1:47.67, 1:46.40, 1:59.97, 1:39.99, (1:27.68), 1:54.54, 1:45.46, (1:29.44), 1:36.28, 1:38.41, 2:07.15, 1:43.97, 1:44.79, 1:53.55, 1:46.41, 1:53.74, 1:56.64, 1:51.85, 1:35.82, 1:43.46, 1:35.22, 1:38.31, 1:46.12, 1:50.21, (1:32.83), 1:51.53, 1:52.97, 1:51.70, 1:49.70, 2:04.27, 1:51.40, 1:49.54, 1:35.92, 1:59.56, 1:35.78, (1:23.79), 1:34.24, 1:58.06, 1:53.53, 1:43.90, (1:32.81), 1:40.18, (1:29.31), 1:50.63, (1:26.44), (1:24.55), (1:27.03), 1:44.11, 1:45.43


Sub 2 Ao200! Next is sub 1:45 which seems to be coming up soon!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 27, 2022)

Timona said:


> What event?


Megaminx, Using the Galaxy V2 LM (Sculpted)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 28, 2022)

Did not expect this for my first 3x3 ao100 of the day!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-28
avg of 100: 12.13

Time List:
13.35, 10.92, 11.83, 12.02, 10.54, 12.20, 10.66, 13.78, 14.81, 11.27, 11.93, 12.51, 11.58, 12.21, 15.20, 11.21, 13.12, 13.48, 10.29, 12.44, (16.07), (17.33), (15.91), 13.00, 11.52, 13.99, 10.99, 12.07, 14.55, 10.40, 12.33, 10.62, (8.81), 12.17, 10.33, 9.93, 10.70, 13.76, 12.74, (9.19), 13.13, 10.07, 14.81, 10.50, 10.12, 13.33, 11.55, 12.55, 9.33, 12.73, 12.18, 11.15, 11.60, 11.79, 13.56, 12.37, 12.58, 12.67, 11.09, 15.16, 13.15, (7.56), 15.09, 12.42, 12.39[Another Ja?], 11.64, 11.01, 11.27, 11.14, 9.73, (17.67), 11.07, 12.04, 10.86, 11.71, 14.90, 11.94, 12.11, 13.44, 10.45, 11.04, 11.87, (29.00), (8.06), 14.67, 12.43, (7.25), 14.29, 11.78, 13.30, 10.56, 13.92, 10.40, 12.10, 11.40, 10.44, 13.14, 12.18, 11.78, 13.40

Decided to use the gan 11 M Duo for some time, I like the slightly lighter feel!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Aug 31, 2022)

Ayyy, ao10000, not good but thought I might update you guys.



Spoiler: May or may not crash your computer (it wont)



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-30
avg of 10000: 18.51

Time List:
10.51, 12.37, 12.86, 13.76, 12.64, 15.14, 13.34, 14.36, 10.50, 12.59, 11.17, 12.82, 11.63, 11.80, 10.36, 12.00, 13.40, 13.78, 11.53, 16.70, 12.25, 10.33, (9.60), 11.16, 12.80, 13.18, (9.98), 12.25, (9.55), 12.61, 11.98, 14.36, 12.02, 13.03, 11.07, 13.48, 14.00, 13.59, 16.67, 11.70, (8.64), 10.66, 12.23, 13.35, 12.44, 14.55, 14.96, 10.80, 11.96, 13.49, 12.97, 11.96, 12.71, 15.08, (8.59), 12.32, 11.25, 10.52, 10.84, (DNF(13.18)), 12.84, 12.07, 12.27, (9.17), 12.10, 10.96, 13.88, 12.63, (9.75), 11.96, 13.23, 11.30, 10.84, 10.94, 13.76, (9.46), 18.94, (DNF(13.22)), 13.60, 12.54, (10.19), (10.24), (9.50), 10.62, 11.74, 11.42, 15.13, (9.19), 12.75, 12.83, 14.40, 13.75, (9.76), 11.43, 13.01, (6.88), 13.75, 15.33, 14.17, 13.14, 10.90, 10.91, 10.72, (9.78), 10.75, 10.76, 11.60, 11.41, (8.40), 11.87, 13.37, 10.88, (9.39), 12.08, 14.29, 11.81, (10.19), (9.66), 10.35, 11.38, 12.90, 10.43, (10.08), (10.15), 13.54, 13.47, 13.62, 10.93, 12.01, 11.32, 11.25, 10.90, 14.97, 13.90, (2:01.19), 10.49, 13.29, 13.16, 15.29, 12.41, 10.77, 12.05, 11.09, 13.32, 12.37, 13.48, 11.73, (10.04), 12.46, 10.85, 11.17, 12.95, 20.59, 10.80, 11.52, 15.63, (9.86), 11.25, 11.66, 15.22, 12.02, 11.35, (9.24), 11.27, 13.71, 16.32, 11.95, 14.38, 14.56, 16.74, 12.70, 13.74, 14.96, 12.03, 10.67, 12.63, 13.10, 12.20, 16.80, 13.13, 11.27, (7.97), 12.18, 10.98, 13.34, 11.70, 11.32, 15.29, 11.81, 11.91, 10.62, 11.41, 11.37, 13.22, 14.53, 11.72, 12.55, 11.77, 11.14, (7.68), 13.24, (9.77), 15.68, 11.63, 10.43, 11.32, 12.69, 15.36, 14.92, 12.19, 10.38, 12.39, 17.89, 11.00, 11.86, (10.14), (10.26), 11.12, 13.94, 15.59, 10.91, 11.61, 11.33, 15.56, 14.42, 10.70, 12.28, 14.13, 13.56, 21.36, 12.23, 12.42, 11.16, 14.18, 15.16, 14.24, 15.72, 11.70, 10.97, 14.33, (9.45), 11.70, (8.46), (8.23), 11.87, 11.69, 11.62, (8.43), 10.85, 13.67, 12.48, 12.99, 18.19, 12.40, 11.20, 11.98, (10.01), 11.53, 13.10, 14.67, (DNF(12.71)), 12.42, 12.89, 10.45, 12.47, 11.79, 15.07, (9.29), 13.54, 11.79, 11.08, 12.82, 15.19, 12.82, 13.34, 14.03, 13.45, 13.37, 15.60, 11.07, 14.78, 12.46, 13.52, 18.48, 12.28, 11.17, 10.98, 13.02, 13.01, 23.81, 11.88, 12.40, 15.30, 12.22, 15.77, 20.78, 13.48, 11.41, 13.65, (7.96), 11.39, 10.67, 11.10, 14.30, 12.76, 12.47, 11.89, 15.05, 15.67, 11.45, 14.13, 13.54, 15.30, 14.03, 12.24, (9.35), 11.16, 15.39, 14.26, 13.82, 14.95, 16.69, 14.09, 12.45, (10.31), 11.21, 17.84, 10.92, 12.12, 11.46, 14.34, 11.36, 11.40, 14.93, 12.99, 14.25, 10.90, 14.53, 12.87, 17.88, 12.06, 11.91, 12.20, 10.96, 11.64, 11.56, 13.91, 11.87, (8.66), 11.06, 14.85, 11.67, 10.39, 14.78, 13.20, 13.46, (10.13), 15.59, 11.43, (10.11), 10.73, 19.15, 16.83, 12.62, 13.70, 12.33, 16.71, (9.92), 12.05, 13.69, 10.38, (9.80), 12.96, 13.63, 11.06, 19.49, 11.36, 10.75, 10.75, 12.44, 17.46, 11.99, 14.36, (9.47), 11.74, 14.59, 10.43, 17.89+, 11.14, 29.66, 12.89, 15.45, 12.11, 10.97, 15.82, 13.20, (DNF(12.07)), 14.25, 12.07, 12.45, 11.16, 18.59+, 14.64, 14.59, 13.71, 11.67, 18.47, 12.95, 12.41, 14.26, 11.17, (7.71), 16.68, 16.06+, 13.55, (31.96), 12.46+, 11.85, 17.76, 10.54, 13.72, 16.02+, 12.50, 13.52, 14.35, 12.83, (10.29), 14.26, 12.72, 11.90, 13.22, 12.06, 13.62, 13.12, 11.24, 12.07, 13.68, 14.07, 13.60+, 11.68, 15.27, 10.92, 13.97, 13.64, (9.17), 12.73, 11.41, 11.41, 13.01, 13.29, 17.38, 11.15, 11.94, 11.60, 15.08, 15.65, (9.99), (8.61), 13.67, 11.28, 10.79, (9.48), 12.23, 10.46, 11.47, 17.81, 10.47, 11.05, 13.78, 11.97, 11.83, (9.51), (9.40), (10.29), (8.82), 11.48, 11.43, (10.22), 14.16, (8.27), (8.92), 11.84, 11.27, (9.61), 13.07, 12.96, 13.34, 10.43, 11.94, 15.41, 12.09, 13.47, 14.70, 14.10, 13.04, 12.00, 13.68, 10.95, 11.01, 13.55, 11.33, 15.05, 11.21, 13.94, 10.59, 12.87, 10.64, 11.84, 11.50, 16.45+, 13.99, 12.05, 12.53, 11.55, 12.74, (8.88), 10.79, 16.43, 11.74, 13.68, 11.02, 17.15, 11.07, 13.63, 10.67, 15.01, 13.15, 13.09, 22.50, 13.76, 12.21, 13.89, (10.02), 11.45, (10.22), 12.50, (7.61), 13.62, 16.48, 13.16, 15.32, 10.53, (9.14), 12.50, 12.99, 11.27, 13.92, 13.05, 15.47, 11.72, 14.78, 12.92, 13.82, (10.29), 14.63, 12.53, 13.92, 10.77, 12.56, 11.33, 14.31, 10.61, 13.55, 15.01, (9.36), 12.36, 15.39, 13.38, 22.04, 13.01, (9.75), 13.16, 12.95, 10.95, (6.45), 12.60, 16.29, 13.11, 12.87, 15.03, 15.33, 14.05, 12.99, 13.08, 12.06, 12.99, 14.07, (10.17), 12.35, 10.91, 12.45, 13.07, 12.12, 13.51, 13.59, 13.22, 11.00, 13.56, 12.36, 19.34, 12.92, 15.39, 15.66, 14.67, 15.22, 11.32, 14.80, 11.45, 13.27, 12.29, 14.04, 10.64, 12.81, 13.56, 14.48, 11.72, (10.10), 10.34, 14.79, 11.08, 11.89, 11.41, 11.05, 12.86, 13.71, 13.05, 14.36, 10.80, 10.61, 11.06, (9.62), 13.98, 11.73, (9.96), 10.72, 10.92, 15.59, 14.22, 11.92, 14.19, (10.11), 10.86, 11.73, 15.15, (7.90), 13.90, (8.61), (7.95), 11.15, (9.23), 12.05, 14.04, 13.90, 12.51, 11.58, 12.19, 11.56, 12.99, 12.87, 13.91, 13.25, 10.44, 12.99, 14.44, 12.84, 13.53, 14.17, 11.75, 10.60, 11.35, 12.47, 10.92, 12.80, 11.27, 14.56, 17.14, 17.82, 13.15, 13.38, 11.20, 13.95, 19.08, 10.89, 12.02, 11.89, (10.24), 11.37, 11.76, 11.38, 16.77, (9.50), 10.58, 13.26, 13.44, 10.58, 12.14, 13.02, (10.16), (10.10), 13.14, (10.22), 11.40, 16.04, 12.24, (9.51), 10.67, (10.13), 10.56, (9.28), 10.74, 11.85, 20.07, 12.20, 13.29, (9.77), 14.54, 11.57, 11.18, 11.26, 11.86, 10.91, 10.65, 12.74, 28.13, 12.64, (9.77), 11.95, 11.86, (10.01), 14.46, 14.81, 14.19, 11.86, 12.58, 23.35, 10.54, 17.08, 14.87, 12.17, 11.56, (10.23), 15.31, 15.94, 11.83, (7.42), 13.86, (9.91), (10.31), 13.21, 10.86, 13.70, 11.25, 12.71, (8.75), 11.82, 15.53, 13.89, 15.33, 15.14, 12.83, 13.74, 11.96, 13.11, 16.06, 12.82, 14.18, 14.00, 13.92, 17.88, 15.34, 14.74, 15.41, 12.63, 12.44, (9.76), 20.33, 13.67, 15.33, 13.55, (9.98), 11.73, 10.52, 13.32, 13.24, 13.30, 14.82, 10.80, 15.43, 14.80, 11.36, 16.54, 12.25, 11.23, (9.76), 17.02, 13.59, 11.70, 10.32, (9.28), 12.35, 11.78, 11.58, 12.05, 10.64, 12.03, 15.93, (9.30), 11.16, 14.47, (10.28), 15.22, 10.73, 14.15, 12.70, 15.71, 11.31, 12.36, 15.01, 11.62, 12.04, 14.76, 12.44, 13.13, (10.10), 13.97, 11.33, 11.96, 13.89, 11.92, 12.01, 12.49, 13.69, 10.90, 11.43, 12.77, 14.09, 12.04, 14.07, 15.12, (9.86), (10.27), 12.51, 14.36, 12.31, 14.34, 11.97, 11.36, (DNF(9.46)), 10.67, 11.81, 11.62, (9.01), 11.80, 13.54, 12.55, 22.23, 12.05, 14.58, 15.04, 12.58, 12.92, 12.28, 12.97, 15.20, 11.15, 16.93, 12.54, 10.38, 11.49, 13.35, 21.74, 12.95, 14.20+, 13.33, 12.31, 12.03, 10.60, 15.90, 11.75, 12.86, 12.55, 13.25, 11.70, 10.60, 13.36, 10.94, (9.74), (9.02), 10.83, 11.34, 11.19, 10.75, 10.54, 12.22, 11.32, 12.53, 11.40, (8.89), 10.83, (10.28), 13.50, 11.71, 14.77, (8.77), 12.03, 11.15, 14.08, 13.00, 12.32, 12.82, 13.91, 13.80, 11.80, 12.47, 11.33, 11.04, 14.84, 13.98, 11.37, 12.71, 11.36, 15.41, 12.21, 15.01, 11.78, 14.95, 12.71, (8.85), 12.88, 11.32, 12.51, 15.98, 11.45, 10.43, 18.24, 15.04, 11.24, 13.63, (10.14), 14.45, 13.00, 17.86, 13.89, 14.40, 10.76, 10.46, 12.61, 12.23, 13.50, 13.15, (9.96), 12.59, 10.80, 14.15, 10.80, 14.05, 12.60, 11.84, 12.07, 12.67, 11.48, 11.99, 11.19, (10.30), (10.00), (8.37), 10.41, 11.98, 13.71, 12.36, (10.10), 11.80, 10.42, (9.63), 10.91, (9.80), 10.38, (9.91), 12.28, 11.54, 10.59, 11.13, 12.65, 10.95, 14.20, 10.95, (8.93), 11.25, (10.29), 11.65, 10.73, 11.20, (9.57), 11.72, 11.36, 11.50, 11.10, 11.08, 10.76, 11.54, 12.95, 11.32, (10.30), 11.38, (8.38), 11.81, 11.53, 10.78, 10.49, 11.94, 11.36, 10.51, (9.67), 11.26, 10.89, 12.59, (9.65), 10.65, 11.20, 11.70, 11.30, (10.12), (7.21+), 11.02, 11.86, 11.35, 12.03, 12.33, 11.40, 11.60, 11.31, 13.31, 14.88, (10.00), 11.09, (9.15), 14.47, 12.07, 10.93, 12.97, 15.63, 15.84, (8.91), 11.84, (10.25), 13.68, (7.69), (9.99), 14.18+, 12.82, (9.60), 10.61, (8.96), 15.93, 11.40, 15.88, 12.64, (9.35), (10.01), 11.31, 10.47, 11.47, 12.87, (9.60), (9.61), 11.54, 11.35, 14.35, (10.27), 12.66, 14.02, 12.75+, 12.08, 11.72, (9.99), (DNF(13.00)), 10.47, (9.96), 12.09, (9.89), (10.15), 11.56, 10.62, 14.96, 11.89, 10.39, 12.05, 14.52, 13.07, (9.20), 15.48, 12.33, 10.89, 12.73, (10.09), (10.31), 12.82, 10.37, 10.52, 13.15, 12.01, 13.17, 11.09, 13.88, 11.36, 15.58, 17.28, (9.56), 17.06, 13.68, 12.70, 10.43, 14.50, 13.46, 11.00, 11.76, (8.54), 11.17, 12.55, 12.71, 13.67, (10.14), 12.32, 12.02, 10.70+, 11.82, 12.47, 10.67, 11.06, 11.13, (10.09), 16.08, 11.45, 12.55, (10.23), 11.47, (9.96), 13.33, (10.28), 12.30, 17.37+, 14.46, 15.62, 12.08, (10.25), 14.19, 13.89, 13.57, 12.00, 11.58, 10.73, 11.22, 12.73, 13.77, 13.40, 11.00, 10.89, 11.13, 11.60, 12.89, 16.17, 13.40, (10.09), 11.16, 12.09, 13.76, 11.18, 11.21, 10.98, 13.10, 13.95, 14.49, (9.82), 13.07, 11.44, 10.75, 13.04, 11.54, 11.53, 16.64, 11.97, 14.24, 14.41, 10.98, 11.50, 13.87, 12.66, 14.21, 14.09, 13.67, (8.02), 12.99, 13.05, 13.65, (10.09), (9.39), 12.86, 11.13, 11.72, 11.27, 11.96, 10.60, 15.80, 11.70, 11.66, 11.90, 10.93, (9.73), 12.54, 12.53, 12.88, 13.29, 15.43, (10.23), 13.57, (10.12), 14.72, 12.40, 11.75, (9.56), 14.32, 10.95, 13.01, 11.11, 23.23, (9.09), 10.46, 13.02, 12.06, 13.95, 13.11, 12.97, 15.62, 14.20, 11.27, 12.42, 11.68, 12.19, 19.72, 12.33, 12.21, 15.04, 11.04, 10.86, 10.82, 15.14, 13.18, 12.33, 13.63, 11.35, 12.03, 11.36, 11.54, 11.77, 15.48, 12.30, 12.30, 11.80, 12.30, 12.19, (8.36), 13.62, 11.31, 14.68, 10.67, 10.71, 11.71, 11.67, 15.27, 10.55, 13.36, 14.25, 12.12, 13.16, 13.38, 10.53, 11.75, 11.94, (9.24), 12.74, 13.78, 12.53, 10.65, 15.84, (9.94), 12.98, 12.06, 13.98, 15.27, 18.46, 13.08, 10.84, 11.48, 25.58, 12.26, (9.47), (9.63), 14.67, 12.47, 11.23, 14.65, 12.04, (10.29), (8.63), 12.13, 10.78, (9.78), 10.83, (9.69), 11.90, 10.44, 11.56, 10.93, 11.92, 10.50, 12.44, 10.58, 10.91, 11.55, 15.94, 16.12, 12.93, 11.21, 10.97, 10.67, 12.58, 10.80, 14.14, 13.22, 12.87, 13.78, (10.23), (9.74), (10.01), 10.64, 11.60, (9.26), (9.70), (9.63), 10.80, 13.69, 13.33, 12.40, 11.73, 13.88, (10.11), 14.22, 12.80, (9.59), 12.99, 11.72, 11.18, 10.48, 12.92, (10.24), 15.26, (9.73), (9.53), 13.25, 16.81, (9.70), 10.93, 14.17, 11.44, 12.88, (7.15), (9.43), 10.78, (DNF(9.99)), (DNF(9.30)), (DNF(9.20)), (9.62), (6.74), (9.56), 11.28, 11.82, 11.81, 15.72, (10.30), 11.77, 13.91, 12.45, 16.50, (9.72), (9.00), 14.69, (10.02), 11.32, 15.33, 12.92, 13.20, 12.67, 11.92, 11.93, 15.08, 10.71, (9.94), 14.71, 13.85, 14.76, 20.66, 13.11, 17.30, 16.32, 13.94, 12.39, 11.04, 13.67, 11.15, 17.47, 12.90, 13.38, (9.15), 10.36, 10.88, 14.48, 12.40, (9.32), 12.21, 13.39, 10.96, (10.14), 10.86, 11.31, 12.01, 12.61, 12.20, 13.91, (9.17), 11.93, 11.15, 14.11, 13.17, 11.19, 12.61, 11.86, 11.42, 15.17, (9.91), 16.85, 12.00, (10.31), 11.87, 11.29, 11.30, 16.80, 11.52, 15.31, 11.43, 13.75, 11.30, 12.87, 12.20, 11.74, 10.49, 10.66, 11.60, 16.05, 12.07, 16.62, 12.24, 13.23, 10.40, 14.25, 17.39, (10.20), 11.57, 13.55, 16.17, 12.61, 11.55, 11.68, 13.14, 11.92, 10.33, 12.87, 12.82, 12.67, 12.96, 12.77, 14.49, 15.60, 14.50, 13.23, 13.04, 15.65, 16.62, 12.38, 14.90, 12.09, 18.38, 12.63, 12.00, 12.71, 12.33, 14.22, 12.05, 18.47, 14.41, 14.09, 11.20, 12.37, 14.73, 12.03, 12.02, 13.86, 11.47, (10.22), (9.21), 13.10, 13.78, 14.07, 12.36, 12.15, 12.97, 10.57, 12.78, 11.22, 11.46, 13.31, 17.43, 15.38, 12.52, 11.74, 14.05, 13.82, 12.81, (10.15), 14.84, 12.54, 13.23, 13.52, 13.18, (9.57), 13.47, (10.09), (9.47), 13.70, 11.21, 13.23, (9.86), (9.12), 14.87, 11.48, 11.02, 11.91, 15.18, 14.55, 13.02, 11.62, 12.43, (9.51), 12.29, 10.40, (10.18), 15.04, 10.72, 19.56, (DNF(8.21)), 11.58, 13.55, 13.89, 12.99, 12.93, 12.40, 11.92, 10.41, 17.54, 11.48, 10.85, 13.96, (9.20), 11.28, (10.07), 12.50, 15.96, (8.90), 15.58, 11.09, 12.74, 11.60, 12.27, 10.31, 12.08, 13.57, (10.16), 15.17, 10.95, 10.66, 14.69, 13.08, 11.85, (DNF(11.40)), 10.46, 13.45, (9.44), (9.13), 10.62, (9.47), (10.01), 11.37, (8.86), 10.68, 11.97, 17.27, 16.22, 11.54, 11.29, 12.51, 10.96, 10.59, 12.34, 12.46, 11.39, 10.32, (10.22), 12.02, 11.07, 13.82, 13.09, 14.44, (9.45), 15.27, 10.72, 14.79, 12.65, 10.91, 10.85, 10.85, 12.56, 14.04, 17.24, 14.45, 12.71, 13.85, 11.19, 11.53, (10.19), (9.86), 13.33, (7.33), (9.59), 12.73, 11.32, 11.80, 11.12, 10.93, 12.18, 11.09, 17.26, 12.48, 12.47, 10.73, 10.42, (9.16), 13.42, 12.68, (8.23), 12.27, 11.24, 14.07, 10.93, 15.89, 12.00, (9.50), (8.24), (10.04), 13.83, (10.01), 12.17, 12.48, 11.08, 13.37, 13.96, (10.01), 15.90, 10.72, (9.31), 15.65, 12.36, (10.28), 12.17, 12.43, 12.50, 10.57, 13.47, 14.08, (9.35), 13.80, 11.88, 11.70, 14.10, 14.02, 16.47, 12.56, 12.71, (8.60), 15.92, 14.19, (9.81), 12.92, 22.60, 11.63, 12.49, 12.79, 14.33, 12.82, 15.11, 15.32, 11.32, 13.62, 13.96, 16.35, 12.90, 13.12, 13.68, 11.68, 13.86, 14.45, 15.14, 11.71, 11.32, (9.07), 14.40, 14.43, (9.82), 12.78, 13.80, 17.52, 11.01, 10.89, 12.20, (8.41), 12.82, 13.26, 13.08, 12.17, 11.98, 15.63, 13.58, 14.53, 11.49, 12.79, 12.59, 12.59, 11.58, 14.45, 10.66, 12.78, 14.27, (10.28), 14.09, 11.10, 16.01, 11.48, 16.06, 16.12, 11.05, 13.04, 13.99, 14.56, 14.94, 10.38, 20.65, 11.17, 13.67, 15.90, 14.09, 12.23, (10.20), 14.25, 18.41, 11.78, 11.19, 11.26, 12.94, 13.23, 13.01, 16.86, 12.65, 13.80, (10.12), 12.63, 10.66, 13.54, 10.49, 11.84, 15.67, (10.11), (9.63), 10.51, 12.40, 14.30, 12.11, (10.14), (10.29), 12.78, 10.95, 11.46, (8.83), 15.03, 18.49, 14.95, 11.88, 11.24, (9.89), 11.34, 12.18, 12.68, 11.31, 11.91, 11.87, 10.58, 12.79, 11.20, 11.84, 12.68, 11.12, 11.54, 12.68, (10.12), (9.55), 15.26, 14.82, 12.46, 11.63, 14.22, (9.58), 13.34, 10.38, 11.46, 12.66, 14.26, 10.48, 12.61, 13.73, 11.09, 10.80, (9.42), 14.57, 14.58, 11.84, 10.82, 16.00, (9.84), 13.22, 10.33, (10.14), 12.74, 13.56, 12.52, 10.93, 14.25, 11.28, 13.56, 12.31, 12.82, 13.08, 16.99, 12.73, (9.63), 12.66, 12.35, 14.74, 12.89, 10.98, 21.03, 11.10, 13.02, 12.34, 13.49, 11.96, (9.66), 13.65, 11.41, 11.21, 10.62, 11.26, 10.69, 11.22, 12.16, 11.14, 13.96, 10.72, 13.28, 12.09, (10.14), 13.31, 11.56, 13.61, 11.68, 11.32, 10.98, 10.37, 12.86, 13.20, 12.47, 13.02, 11.12, 11.46, 12.74, 11.16, 11.72, 10.97, 11.33, 11.19, 11.13, 11.90, 16.14, 12.34, 12.00, 12.34, 13.51, 16.15, 11.30, 14.18, 12.69, 12.72, 11.45, 11.90, (9.56), 13.78, 13.28, 11.69, 15.29, 14.07, 10.85, 14.40, (9.01), 15.27, 14.14, 11.43, 12.70, 10.88, 12.81, 12.38, 12.53, 14.28, 11.47, 11.51, 10.51, 10.74, 12.01, 10.86, 15.01, 11.43, 14.04, 12.61, 11.68, (10.12), 13.21, 12.72, 12.98, 14.10, (8.78), 10.67, (9.99), (10.17), (8.41), 11.24, 11.83, 12.89, 13.44, 11.95, 14.23, 12.46, 23.12, 13.10, (9.40), 11.99, 15.90, 10.66, 14.76, 14.67, 11.42, 12.34, 11.47, 14.22, 10.54, 10.85, 13.45, 12.12, 10.33, 10.75, 12.72, 12.48, 11.29, 11.90, 11.59, 11.74, 14.57, 10.61, 15.96, (10.01), 11.28, 14.32, 12.08, 18.09, 13.08, 16.52, 11.26, 11.57, 12.54, 13.11, 10.58, 11.74, 11.35, 12.70, 11.22, (9.99), 11.93, 12.40, 15.71, 11.67, 15.83, 10.92, 12.43, 11.28, 11.47, 14.53, 10.93, 11.66, 12.37, 12.43, 14.66, 10.51, 13.20, 14.47, 12.05, 11.16, 14.39, 13.73, 12.63, 17.28, (8.71), (9.70), 10.69, (8.11), 11.57, (7.22), (8.54), 10.36, (DNF(8.83)), 12.17, (10.27), 14.92, (34.99), (33.52), 23.53, 28.33, (31.67), 18.16, 28.68, 22.41, 26.52, 21.13, 26.68, 22.83, 25.02, 28.49, (37.11), 19.53, 20.48, 25.48, 29.52, (34.59), 21.95, (34.12), 19.31, 24.33, 27.96, 22.12, 30.54, 28.12, 27.95, 26.75, 23.80, 26.01, 25.34, (34.33), 22.84, 22.97, 22.57, (35.40), 18.54, (35.98), 25.05, 22.03, 30.78, 25.45, (31.55), (36.36), 26.38, 21.82, 25.55, 29.88, 21.45, 25.68, 23.16, 22.59, 24.57, 28.44, 25.53, (36.01), 30.54, 26.11, (31.42), 26.67, 25.87, (31.37), (38.20), 25.29, 29.88, 29.52, 26.38, 24.83, 30.09, 28.89, (31.48), 24.56, 22.81, 20.14, 25.77, 27.28, (31.90), 24.22, 29.88, 25.45, (31.32), 27.71, 26.81, 23.93, 19.00, (31.05), 25.77, 28.14, 30.64, (32.97), 24.65, 25.74, 24.40, 28.33, 24.32, 29.10, 22.54, 25.44, 20.54, 29.88, (32.88), 22.44, 24.36, 28.56, 27.71, 30.43, 26.89, (33.68), 24.65, 22.65, 25.47, (46.44), 28.28, 23.12, 28.54, 22.86, 25.24, 26.62, 24.30, 22.40, 25.45, 27.39, 23.24, 27.24, 26.94, (33.29), 22.54, 28.33, 27.13, 26.33, 25.56, (33.66), 18.84, 26.35, 24.54, 28.51, 24.03, 22.46, 30.00, 22.38, 23.19, (31.90), (33.52), 19.96, 22.75, 26.09, 22.52, 18.32, 29.95, 29.95, 30.01, 27.37, 28.40, 24.84, 27.96, 25.32, (31.04), 25.69, 18.46, 23.58, (31.69), 22.80, 26.25, 30.16, 25.60, (45.79), 30.94, 21.50, 23.31, 24.60, 22.19, 22.16, 25.69, (35.10), (38.01), 26.86, 20.52, 27.02, 21.27, 20.93, 29.90, 26.59, (31.46), 26.36, (32.42), 22.98, 23.01, 26.08, 30.45, (34.10), (58.81), 30.90, 15.81, 20.56, 23.48, 30.90, 28.03, 22.82, 30.10, 29.08, 23.57, 24.61, 24.98, (32.93), 21.68, 21.76, (35.67), 27.22, (31.96), 24.62, 24.16, 25.31, 30.23, 26.32, 30.58, 25.41, 21.69, 24.72, 30.77, 28.49, 28.28, 24.69, 21.28, (DNF(23.93)), 22.21, 28.36, 22.71, 26.06, (35.21), 24.23, (36.20), 26.21, 19.46, 28.88, 24.34, 20.96, 24.36, 18.79, 30.09, 20.40, 27.99, 23.30, 29.60+, 23.66, 29.93, 24.92, 25.95, 23.72, (DNF(24.28)), 29.99, 25.16, 26.81, 18.86, 21.94, 24.21, 23.49, 27.36, 18.41, 15.49, 21.94, 24.36, 27.96, 23.00, 25.54, 24.86, 22.83, 25.17, 26.49, 28.35, 25.64, 19.18, (33.38), 23.61, 22.02, 28.36, (DNF(21.85)), 28.41, 22.70, 24.52, 25.27, 27.89, (31.61), 25.09, 29.98, 30.75, (39.68), 23.16, 27.58, 23.97, 22.61, 21.54, 22.67, (DNF(20.98)), 30.60, 23.25, 23.37, (34.83), 19.48, (58.84), 24.44, (38.35), (42.74), (37.87), 22.91, (36.81), (40.87), 20.94, 28.98, (31.87), 26.47, 20.20, (31.71), 24.46, 25.21, 20.86, 27.62+, (31.57), 26.84, 30.44, 30.18, 25.73, 21.36, 28.22, 27.80, 25.67, (DNF(24.04)), 25.35, 27.22, 26.13, 28.08, 23.93+, 24.46, (31.47), 26.45, (38.72), 26.88, 26.48, 24.49, 25.11, 24.35, 27.89, 25.76, 22.34, 19.08, 24.81, (31.13), (DNF(28.85)), 23.64, (35.10), (32.13), 27.53, 20.88, 25.24, 26.79, 26.99, (37.75), 24.40, (31.92), 21.43, 26.85, (31.17), (32.41+), 24.04, (33.42), (35.71), 20.90, 21.79, 28.80, 28.60, 28.52+, 26.45, (34.61), 29.04, (32.61), 28.14, (33.89), 22.81, (34.66), 29.65, 28.78, 24.92, 23.05, 28.86, (31.75), 18.68, 24.66, 25.54, (32.31), 29.34, 22.14, (31.78), 24.41, 30.00, 28.04, 28.43, 26.39, (40.90), (31.23), 27.62, 25.75, 25.09, (31.76), 28.11, (DNF(21.55)), 24.80, 20.64, 23.40, 23.73, 22.23, (54.02), 22.13, 20.68, 22.44, 25.44, 30.55, (32.53+), 22.92, 24.29, 22.22, 26.09, 27.83, 24.43, 30.63, 23.16, 31.01, 29.01, 25.52, (31.95), 28.42, 29.49, 21.05, 24.67, 28.89, 31.03, (DNF(29.55)), 27.19, 23.18, 30.97, 22.57, 22.06, 25.83, (2:24.32), 28.72, 25.82, 23.82, 24.52, 25.43, 25.84, 18.61, 19.32, 21.88, 28.88, 28.25, 28.09, 21.11, 25.93, 20.91, (32.44), 24.81+, 27.12, (DNF(27.21)), 26.92, (34.63), 26.06, 27.46, 23.32, 27.37, 29.65, 23.92, (DNF(24.96)), 26.46, (DNF(28.53)), (31.13), 25.83, 27.94, 27.39, (33.15), 24.96, 22.21, 20.08, 23.41, 22.60+, 23.24, 29.20, 30.42+, 22.68, 25.30, (35.30), 23.76, 26.81, 25.28, (32.98+), 30.29, 27.75, 25.91, 21.29, 29.40, 22.37, 27.33, (32.92), 22.81, 25.86, 23.62, 21.96, 26.04, 26.76, 25.97, 26.96, 26.17, 25.84, 24.83, 18.64, 28.11, (33.51), 27.51, 22.61, 25.27, 27.84, 23.70, 23.34, 20.77, 21.28, 25.70, 30.41, 23.84, 25.31, 22.71, 25.46, 28.88, 29.50, 29.21, 29.87, 26.35, 20.52, (35.34), (37.28), (31.06), 29.90, 28.54, 28.10, (31.11), (35.08), 27.59, 21.28, 28.59, (DNF(26.95)), 23.36, 23.04, 26.85, 25.63, 30.93, 25.50, 22.86, (35.26), 24.05, 28.52, 27.87, (31.43), 29.48, 28.18, 28.58, 30.51, 19.71, 26.25, 28.20, (31.89), 21.33, (32.13), 23.88, 24.01, 26.77, (34.81), 27.47, 22.90, 24.59, 19.16, 24.92, 25.16, 21.32, 28.61, 21.03, 21.27, 27.73, 25.52, 27.34, 22.05, 28.16, 29.93, 29.48, 24.81, (44.28), 22.78, 21.42, 22.43, (34.30), 25.52, 25.48, 23.06, (35.12), (1:00.58), (31.91), (36.86), 25.74, 26.93, 29.71, 25.09, 16.83, 22.80, (32.05), 25.93, 29.40, 19.28, 22.69, (32.00), 29.66, (31.82), 22.88, 23.55, 25.25, 21.39, 28.73, 25.24, 25.12, 24.41, 26.04, 22.61, 23.63, 23.70, (35.85), (33.50), 21.13, 27.11, (37.03), (41.93), (46.70), (31.35), 22.17, 30.52, 29.32, 28.93, 28.94, 30.11, 26.32, 21.25, 30.04, 21.45, 26.32, 21.25, (37.80), (33.87), 26.50, 28.60, 30.83, (34.98), 25.16, 25.91, 25.28, 27.54, (31.94), 25.39, 30.16, (38.75), 21.90, 25.85, (53.09), (32.78), 24.25, (34.36), 23.51, 30.28, 29.77, (31.04), (33.96), 22.09, 30.15, 25.35, 25.46, (31.64), 22.03, (36.77), (32.74), 29.90, 22.43, (34.55), (31.68), (31.68), (31.68), (31.68), 28.71, 26.69, 18.66, 22.50, (47.16), (DNF(24.37)), 21.63, (50.96), (34.52), 27.96, 21.25, (34.65), (35.99), (36.11), 28.41, 24.61, 28.48, 21.42, 29.81, 21.01, 25.40, (32.27), (36.42), 28.90, (31.52), 27.35, (31.30), 21.42, (34.54), (DNF(28.17)), (34.43), (34.49), (33.32), 24.30, 25.92, 20.84, 28.69, 22.82, 27.96, 25.84, 26.84, 30.21, 21.22[x cross r/b], 19.63, 20.39, (33.65), 19.71, 28.96, 21.13, 23.71, 20.33, 27.76, 25.61, 28.90, (35.48), (35.48), 31.02, 22.59, 30.43, 28.62, 26.01, 29.58, (59.21), 29.11, 21.50, 26.53, 24.80, 20.77, 24.52, 19.65, 22.91, 26.55, 21.29, 21.10, (45.00), 24.15, (32.05), (34.73), 23.17, 30.46, 22.92, 25.99, (31.23), 25.24, 29.65, (32.73), 21.84, 29.92, 30.24, 26.04, 28.70, 25.58, 26.97, 26.62, 28.14, 30.88, 30.28, (34.98), 19.53, 24.06, (38.16), (31.67), 25.28, 24.66, 22.93, 25.83, (35.67), 27.62, 26.46, 24.12, 27.12, 24.63, 25.48, 30.71, 27.68, 24.39, (33.83), 28.40, 26.32, 28.75, 20.63, 27.81, 23.32, 28.26, 24.05, 20.91, (DNF(46.49)), 23.97, 27.29, (35.06), 18.97, (31.56), 27.99, 26.14, 29.97, 30.79, 27.71, 30.44, 24.05, (32.34), (38.74), 26.45, 22.80, (39.92), 24.48, 25.46, (41.75), 25.92, (38.22), 25.09, 25.60, (43.67), 26.14, 30.52, 24.26, 26.76, 24.53, (35.06), 28.58, 23.34, 30.86, 25.08, 24.94, 20.42, 27.74, 23.56, 28.29, 30.74, (32.70), 25.19, 20.83, 25.09, 23.50+, 28.50, (32.35), 29.36, 22.51, 23.46, 19.97, 28.21, 22.45, 24.64, 28.54, (51.58), (33.24), 25.99, 24.97, 25.96, 23.98, 22.73, 23.36, (33.61), 23.40, (37.96), 26.43, 25.39, 24.82+, (37.20), 23.99, 21.66, 27.08, 25.32, 24.86, 24.51, 27.68, 23.48, 30.77, 23.04, 26.01, (31.68), 24.66, 25.47, 24.53, (36.25), 29.04, (45.31), 23.46, 25.15, 26.01, 24.54, 30.63, 23.60, 24.60, 23.90, 22.80, (DNF(21.87)), 25.51, 23.48, 27.49, 26.23, 26.77, 21.20, 23.73, 26.26, 26.76, 24.67, 30.77, 20.64, (32.82), 30.39, 27.60, 22.84, 24.83, 29.88, 19.24, 21.87, 27.47, (34.69), (32.74), 27.66, 23.79, 17.14, 24.06, 19.01, (33.52), 29.83, 29.57, 27.06, 26.45, 23.99, (31.81), (35.49), 26.93, 20.18, 22.51, 22.83+, 25.53, 26.88, 27.51, 29.08, 27.51, 24.41, (39.65), (34.74), 23.16, 25.95, 19.32, 25.53, (32.17), (33.03), 20.20, 23.16, 24.88, 22.69, (31.09), 23.98, 26.93, 23.85, 22.68, 16.82, 30.27, 30.24+, (33.10), 29.08, 23.88, 27.20, 24.91, (31.36), 28.47, 30.30, 27.25, 23.01, 25.38, 18.51, 25.61, 26.09, 26.59, 22.33, 27.16, 30.92, 28.70, (31.84), 23.47, 26.35, 25.09, 30.77, 19.78, 20.70, 23.75, 28.99, 23.76, 25.66, 23.98, 29.39, (35.40), 26.35, 26.81, 25.34, 18.41, 27.56, 29.25, 23.94, 21.96, 21.86, (32.64), 30.68, 24.24, (39.87), 25.80, 22.10, 22.36, 26.63, 28.73, 18.92, 23.42, 24.20, 25.03, 25.22, (35.99), 28.10, 21.89, (31.83), 29.93, 23.98, 26.17, 24.99, 26.29, 27.88, 23.35, 19.14, 22.20, 27.72+, 28.05, 23.38+, 28.16, 24.92, 29.27, (31.11), (31.42), 28.76, 27.68, 22.80, (32.04), (31.81), 30.79, 20.55, 29.28, 17.55, 22.44, 27.59, (DNF(33.95)), 21.96, 27.25, 28.30, 23.96, 21.05, 21.55, 22.28, (31.71), (31.81), 27.14, 21.49, 23.05, 20.95, 25.16, 26.22, 28.83, 29.41, 23.51, 26.54, 25.71, 21.99, 19.21, 23.48, 26.25, 24.94, 22.79+, 21.61, 30.27+, 20.69+, (31.45), 22.76+, 26.45, 24.89, 27.70, 19.35, (32.83), 20.77, 19.21, 18.46, 27.88, 23.86, 21.61, 22.98, 26.67, 21.68, 22.91, 25.94, 21.97, 21.16, 22.61, 18.92, 25.16, 25.89, 24.18, 20.16, 19.95+, 27.37, (32.53), 20.15, 28.51, 26.95, 27.15, 28.97+, 22.56, 23.86, 24.44, 27.25, 20.64, (33.11), 22.16, 21.07, 27.12, 25.47, 19.92, 20.40, 26.70, 15.05, 25.80, 24.72+, 29.17, 30.91, 28.56, (31.12), 23.21, 26.72, 28.14, (37.99), 17.42, 22.12, 29.71, 28.42, 29.36, (32.08), 23.36, (DNF(20.02)), 24.35, 24.44, 17.47, 23.13, 20.43, 19.07, 29.94, 28.79, 23.64, 21.64, (34.48+), 20.98, 20.71, 26.94, 30.04, 27.90, 22.39, 27.43, 26.06, 18.43, 30.27, (31.06), 22.85, 23.33, 29.17, 21.70, (42.35), (31.41), 26.99, 23.73, 23.37, 22.16, 24.19, 24.50, 17.15, 20.43, 27.02, (33.57), 28.52, 25.72, 24.40, 29.02, 28.23, 25.76, 29.75, 26.04, 24.54, 27.22, 28.53, 21.24, 20.06, 21.58, 18.50, 23.56, 23.78, 25.21, 20.06, 24.26, 27.25, 22.02, 28.40, 29.35, 29.48, 20.85, 22.82, 27.00, 24.47+, 21.37, 21.58+, 22.33, 21.88, 21.91, 25.76, 18.43, 23.22, 23.06, 25.81, 23.34, 22.34, 30.02, 21.48, 23.77, 20.84, 17.40, 23.75, 23.66, 24.49, 23.79, 26.99, 24.20, 18.90, 24.74, 22.06, 26.44, 25.79, 21.33+, 28.31, 23.16, 24.34, 28.41, 25.79, (34.03), 19.35, 28.48, (32.07), 25.78, 24.89, 18.22, (32.56), (33.33), 30.78+, 26.01, 29.50, 26.31, 28.52, 27.94, (DNF(31.69)), 26.75, 24.96, 28.79, 21.46, 28.52, (32.76), 24.24, 28.16, 22.07, 29.15, 28.68, 27.67, (31.79), 26.21, 28.69, (35.55), 23.51, 26.80, 28.22, 23.60, 19.88, 25.92, 29.72, 28.50, 27.27, 25.24, (33.87), 24.73, (35.46), 24.73, 27.18, 29.12, 18.24, 24.85, 26.58, 27.81, 26.00, 25.99, 30.15, 19.24, 24.99, 19.24, 23.42, 28.54, 18.44, 26.21, 26.14, 21.53, 26.21, 27.84, 22.91, 25.78, 28.66, 26.62, 26.17, 28.44, 25.25, 24.95, (31.55), 26.50, 18.71, 26.17, 27.74+, 20.95, 23.31, 27.75, 24.21, 19.72, 29.25, 22.20, 19.47, 25.00, 26.79, 27.44, 28.16+, 21.27, 21.07, 25.81, 21.17, 27.46, 29.48, 21.44, 23.48, 29.56, 23.35+, 21.90, 25.03, 23.25, 22.63, 25.00, 21.61, 24.69, 20.46, 26.07, 22.13, 21.86, 21.36, 25.72, 19.62, 19.95, 17.54, 17.83, 25.65, 25.44, 23.92+, 23.50, 30.77, 19.47, 21.43, 25.39, 22.39, 23.84, 23.53, 28.16, 30.07, 28.89, 22.07, 23.59, 24.52, 28.56, 22.30, 30.76, 23.67, 16.61, 20.24, 28.58, 26.93, (31.23), 27.00, 24.28, 28.44, 22.67, 26.02, 25.68, 18.80, 25.75, 26.85, 20.71, 23.85, 24.74, 22.99, 31.04, 24.84, 26.63+, 18.59, (36.14), 19.78, 20.68, 17.98, 26.62, 22.79, 24.55, 23.43, (32.11), 24.32, 27.92, 14.58, 25.25, 26.96+, 22.13, 26.58, 18.09, 22.36, 23.34, 22.30+, 22.49, 17.12, 27.92, (37.53), (56.63), 25.73, 26.79, 21.64+, 25.32, 24.73, 22.51, 23.43, 22.02, 20.31, 30.12, 18.76, 19.97, 30.77, 21.77, 19.30, 23.48, 23.07, 25.73, 21.97, 24.59, 17.33, 24.45, 21.37, 25.72, 27.69, 27.27, 27.98, 25.09, 19.68, 22.58, 24.31, 30.12, 30.00, 26.89, 24.13, 16.35, 23.06, 29.49, 26.75, (31.37), 20.67, 29.98, 21.33, 25.12, 20.65, 25.76, 22.13, 25.08, 27.25, 24.48, 24.48, 25.40, 21.52, 24.38, 25.07, 25.08, 24.46, 24.63, 24.52, 19.14, 22.76, 25.05, 26.14, 24.11, 24.53, 20.69, 23.93, 23.05, 23.70, 23.70, 24.21, 25.02, 26.13, 26.13, 25.76, 25.64, 24.57, 24.24, 24.99, 26.12, 26.12, 25.74, 25.43, 24.43, 25.00, 26.09, 23.33, 23.33, 24.25, 24.19, 24.96, 24.35, 24.95, 26.05, 16.72, 26.88, 20.18, 21.31, 25.44, (DNF(31.44)), (DNF(28.07)), 23.98, 25.15, 22.11, 25.14, 19.31, 24.56, 22.05, 24.89, 23.13, (31.75), 23.03, 25.40, 22.41, 25.98, 25.41, 22.39, 25.02, 25.73, (31.93), 20.65, 26.89, 29.90, 21.89, (33.03), 21.44, 27.35, (34.44), 28.18, 31.03, 24.94, 24.11, 22.98, 30.04, 25.18, 19.86, (35.81), 26.38, 26.07, 26.29, 28.26, 23.30, 24.64, 23.54, 23.89, 26.74, (32.08), 30.24, 24.45, (36.52), 24.05, 19.69, 30.79, 23.24, (34.91), 26.33, 30.60, 23.96, 29.96, 25.04, 27.09, 28.52, 28.52, (36.93), 22.58, 23.13, 19.76, 22.34, 16.26, (33.65), 23.67, (31.23), 28.98, 29.33, (32.01), 29.67, 30.75, 27.86, 23.82, 26.18, 27.16, 25.33, 26.91+, 17.06, 22.17, 24.76, 26.26, 30.36, 27.50, (35.73), 25.32, 27.75, 18.68, 23.55, 29.00+, (39.28+), 25.13, 26.96, 30.05, 24.93, 28.32, 26.65, 27.06, (39.62), (35.18), 25.26+, 16.48, 26.51, 29.86, 21.59, 28.26, 26.06, 20.13, 23.51, 26.29, 21.96, (32.92), 15.67, 23.28, 18.75, (45.77), 22.14, 27.65, 28.22, 26.82, 25.43, 28.25, 27.13, 23.73, 25.34, 27.12, 31.04, 27.86+, 27.71, 20.11, 22.06, 19.85, 23.94, 24.02, (36.74), 27.08, 24.55, 23.19, (32.80), 25.61, 26.27, 26.21, 29.01, 29.15, 24.47, 25.39, (2:52.05), 25.51, 29.30, 27.29, 29.92, 27.29, 29.92, 30.79, 29.20, 20.60, 22.82, 24.71, (36.22), (38.38), 27.09, (40.98), (35.61), (39.79), (40.71), 27.41, (36.16), 25.27, (34.33), (41.35), (41.35), (35.51), (31.63), (38.17), (39.38), (43.97), 30.00, (42.60), (33.72), (37.09), (39.06), 24.00, (38.23), (31.55), 28.00, (32.48), 30.21, (36.63), (35.29), (35.29), (33.09), 30.80, 30.89, 27.22, 22.58, (37.73), 27.59, (35.53), (31.57), 27.80, (33.62), 24.04, 24.25, 29.25, (50.77), (36.18), (43.63), (37.65), (47.87), (38.77), (44.56), 29.71, (46.70), (38.19), (38.57), (32.83), (32.88), (32.88), (46.96), (46.96), (42.39), 28.49, (38.95), (40.34), 21.01, 28.77, (40.20), (39.16), 25.07, 26.54, 22.90, 29.23, 25.22, 24.58, 29.05, 25.50, 29.64, (34.36), 25.40, 22.37, 28.31, 27.52, 30.62+, 17.83, 27.08, 29.43, 22.84, 23.14, 22.55, 28.10, 28.40+, 26.71+, 25.61, 28.79, 24.83+, 22.65, 28.90, 24.92, 25.01, 26.20, 26.67, (DNF(25.50)), 24.49, 23.84, 28.09, 29.85, 19.84, 24.49, 26.70, 25.39, 24.19, 27.19, 20.51, 24.17, 28.77, 22.67, 25.53, 28.77, 22.67, 25.87, 28.77, 22.67, 25.87, 28.77, 26.55, 23.34, 28.77, 28.87+, 25.91, 29.54, 25.46, 24.25, 27.11, 27.11, 23.10, 22.23, 25.36, 26.95, (32.98), 25.51, (32.77), 25.67, 19.42, 26.64, 20.96, 29.67, 29.38, 30.86, 26.09, 28.73, 28.74, 21.36, 22.38, 27.85, 23.28, 22.57, 26.62, (34.89), 24.43, 26.62, 27.71, 24.43, 29.05, 27.71, 24.43, (32.92), (38.82), (38.82), 23.99, 29.27, 27.28, 30.41, 29.27, 21.98, 30.41, 22.93, 26.89, 26.24, 22.93, 29.69, 21.52, 25.80, 26.14, 26.23, 25.81, 26.32, 25.46, 25.46, 24.38, 21.52, 21.52, (35.77), 26.88, 24.38, (35.47), 23.40, 26.36, 24.71, 23.83, 22.42, 25.67, 23.50, 27.61, (33.32), 23.19, 23.35, 24.49, 27.35, 24.22+, 24.12, 25.00, (32.42), 29.56, (31.07), 24.70+, (36.66), 23.13, 23.67, (33.38), 28.12, 27.75, 30.64, 30.26, (34.55), 23.09, (31.21), 27.72, 28.33, 19.50, (36.91), 25.98, 25.81, 21.36, 27.16, 21.02, 24.38, 27.16, 27.07, (31.43), 27.16, 26.14, 27.11, 25.26, 23.12, 29.80, 26.24, 30.13, 29.91, 21.50, 26.90, 26.84, 25.33, 25.53, 22.69, 26.82, 29.54, (40.56), 24.75, 27.87+, 28.90+, 22.20, 27.52, 26.24, 27.62, 28.62, 26.14, 25.80, 26.69, 19.99, 27.84, 15.68, 26.07, 26.12, 24.80, 26.12, 27.25, 26.43, 25.54, 26.03, 27.26, 26.43, 21.52, 21.23, 24.66, 23.37+, 23.37, 23.80, 22.75, 23.75, 26.10, 24.20, 23.92, 24.00, (DNF(18.27)), 19.59, 25.35, 27.52, 30.26, 24.47, (32.17), 22.51, 22.57, 24.18, 28.45, (34.07), (32.47), 24.31, 21.62, 24.28, 22.76, 21.30, 27.42, 22.56, 21.12, 20.82, 24.07, 28.68, (31.96+), 30.77, 27.55, 30.71, (43.33), 17.92, 26.17, (31.36), 24.55, (50.49), 22.44, 29.73, 30.91, 28.12, 26.36, 23.14, 22.21, 24.67, 22.34, 23.85, 24.34, 27.78, (DNF(22.48)), 26.73, 17.38, 25.75, 22.53, 25.80, 20.68, 24.49, 23.83, (31.92), 23.01, 22.97, 22.50, 26.91, 24.24, (32.05), 23.80, (33.14), 25.50, 22.73, 20.69, 25.05, 30.79, 16.42, 27.11, 18.50, 27.21, 28.81, 29.01, 28.56, 25.12, 21.67, 27.61, 25.85, 25.19, 21.09, (33.04), 27.13, 27.96, 30.28, (32.16), 23.52, 30.89+, 28.49, (31.54), 24.28, 21.48, 22.48, 24.71, 25.49, 21.01, 20.53, (50.73), (33.38), 22.52, 21.61, 27.77, 22.68, 24.90, 17.61, 25.20+, 25.63+, 25.05, 21.27, 18.98, 25.06, 27.65, 24.83, 20.49, (31.37), 23.65, 27.72, (45.68), 21.57, 28.53, 26.39, 29.10, 26.06, 24.85, 23.77, 25.40, 28.01, 24.36, (35.06), 20.51, 24.34, (37.18), 30.00, 22.75, 30.60+, 28.66, 25.46, 28.60, 29.45, 29.15, 30.07, 27.81, 20.96, 20.83, 22.90, 25.38, 30.28, 25.04, 25.00, 27.62, 23.19, (33.47), (DNF(21.92)), 26.46, 24.04, (31.96), 26.40, 25.30, (36.62), 24.06, (38.08), 26.05+, (31.71), (49.14), 28.84, (32.88), 24.80, 19.37, 22.23, 20.81, (38.09), 28.83, 20.20, (31.53), 22.30, 24.15, 23.40, 27.27, 26.27, 23.02, 24.96, 23.01, 22.95, 23.32+, 24.62, 23.06, 17.49, 25.60, 25.60, 21.91, 24.50, 27.13, 28.59, 21.96, 26.33, 26.81, 23.30, 24.99, (37.16), 30.51, 27.14, 22.53, 27.80, 26.33, 25.19, 25.48, 27.33, 20.06, 24.53, 22.89, 21.76, 24.67, 29.89, 22.05, 27.39, 18.48, 24.19, 27.65+, 23.97, 28.13, 23.27, 19.87, 24.50, 25.72, 26.22, 23.42, 27.33, 17.08, 22.63, 21.90, 20.57, 29.08, 27.97, 22.41, 23.69, 24.55, 22.70, 23.99, 23.47, 26.85, 22.66, 23.27, 17.05, 18.36, 22.17, 20.30, 20.70, 26.69, 15.12, 23.19, 20.88, 22.10, 21.33, 21.75, 20.75, 20.42+, 21.87+, 20.04, 23.67, 17.37, 22.38, 23.46, 20.69, 25.88, 30.18, 23.06, 24.14, 24.84, 19.48, 21.29, 24.73, 29.21+, 20.85, 19.30, 19.31, 18.33, 22.33, 23.13, (35.23), 18.08, 19.20, 28.83, 20.35, 26.87, 18.56, 21.89, 21.57, 18.64, 20.58, 23.94, 24.62, 20.66, 16.61, 20.50+, 19.30, 20.54, 23.25, 19.75, 18.43, 26.07, 19.14, 28.30, 25.77, 18.74, 27.08, 18.77+, 26.42, 24.54, 21.75, 17.96, 27.32, 23.64, 30.21, 20.31, 24.59, 23.05, 23.50+, 21.68, 24.67, 20.89, 21.74, 28.20, 22.26, 22.88, 21.66, 19.50, 26.95, 26.51, 23.46, 28.82, 20.87, 25.88, 19.41, 26.10, 26.52, 27.89, 24.90, 17.96, 23.39, 24.89, 27.47, 21.42, 21.59, 26.64, 28.26, 29.72, 23.55, 25.38, 20.37, 19.00, 22.25, 19.69, 25.94, 25.33, 22.91, 23.52, 24.60, 25.07, 21.48, 18.51, 29.30, 25.72, 27.51, 21.69, 23.68, 27.14, 27.37, 18.58, 22.07, 22.43, 25.52, 22.36, 21.41, 28.66, 26.81, 22.08, 27.04, 27.36, 23.14, 20.90, 19.43, (31.88+), 20.75, 29.78, 27.18, 19.31, 20.04, 26.60, 23.44, 18.66, 24.27, 23.61, 21.31, 19.03, 21.00, 19.46, 24.44, 21.69, 24.67, 24.92, 25.10, 19.95, 25.23, 21.15, 24.65, 23.70, 22.99, 22.47, 23.07, 23.66, 25.73, 22.74, 22.63, 27.01, 19.44+, (34.87), (37.93+), 25.24, 21.45, 23.78, (32.60), 20.04, 25.91, 25.20+, 27.76, 16.48, 21.20, 19.54, 25.42, 19.93, 26.03, 22.23, 21.23, 30.69, 22.30, 23.82, 18.38, 19.40, 19.42, 24.86, 27.77, 24.68, 23.82, 23.97, 27.48, 27.48, 23.91, 28.25, 23.04, 21.35, (32.19), 15.48, 22.28, 22.23, 25.26, 29.48, 26.38, 26.74, 23.96, 28.85, 21.89, (31.71+), 22.96+, 21.56, 25.88, 21.48, 26.76, 22.68, 23.29, 26.94, 26.11, 23.68, 26.26, 19.25, 26.19, 22.44, 25.20, 21.75, 19.77, (31.08), 28.23, 24.71, 25.90, 26.40, 28.28, 25.56, 19.39, 20.03, 24.67, 22.87, 26.65, 25.56, 25.77, 28.26, 23.23, 25.78, 24.86, 24.54, (33.68), (33.13), 24.48, (DNF(20.30)), 23.53, 23.33, 28.60, 18.40, 23.89, 27.69, 21.28, 19.29, 23.61, 20.31, 20.37, 22.39, (DNF(19.73)), 23.10, 29.36, 25.12, 23.07, 28.16, 22.38, 27.11, 23.93, 22.46, 24.38+, 23.01, 21.54, (35.07), 18.13, 18.99, 27.70, 19.27, 21.09, (32.79), 26.01+, 22.33, 18.37, 20.97, (32.17), 21.82, (34.52), 19.59, 24.62, 27.67+, 24.98, 20.92, 20.04, 18.45, 22.26, 22.30+, 25.08, 23.94, 23.34, 23.93, 29.96, 22.33, 17.33, 21.45, 21.97, 21.44, 17.88, 18.79, (31.50), 18.77, 26.03, 21.87, 25.58, 27.12, 20.56, 26.98, 19.76, 23.95, 24.67, (33.66), 22.44, 25.03, 28.48, 20.07, 28.57, 26.66, 20.39, 19.91, 27.44, 19.15, 22.71, 23.67+, 18.22, 24.34, 22.38, 29.94, 21.58, 24.55, 22.40+, 25.72, 29.19+, 23.49, 21.07, 25.16, 29.92, 21.17, 25.51, 23.70, 26.63, 29.84, 25.92+, 27.53, 19.96, 25.11, 22.38, 21.45, 26.91, 24.65, 22.26, 25.62, 28.76, 23.49+, 22.18, 20.56, (31.34), 22.23, (39.07), 26.98, 26.98, 22.23, 26.25, 19.77, 19.67, 19.95, 27.99, 27.32, 21.51, 23.79, 20.73, 17.84, 19.37, 25.73, 27.01, 21.56, 27.31, 22.75, 17.72, 21.68, 22.88, 25.04, (33.20), 24.47, (36.37), 21.99, 22.50, 22.68, 20.16, 23.06, 24.65, 22.01, 19.38, 21.82, 18.05, 23.23, 29.41, 21.23, (31.62), 25.43, 19.93, 19.88, 24.74, 20.86, 18.02, 28.21, 25.31, 20.72, 25.42, (32.57), 24.55, 22.85, 24.81, 27.09, 28.54, 17.47, 28.42, 18.19, 22.21, 21.37, 18.14, 27.43, 20.18, 25.67, 21.99, 19.92, 19.45, 20.36, 24.54, (42.33), 27.33, 19.42, 21.55, 22.26, 19.39, 22.33, 22.11, 23.76, 24.41, 21.99, 20.39, 20.70, (DNF(22.39)), 23.10, 24.79, 25.71, 25.31, 23.23, 23.90, 20.58, 21.88, 23.60, 24.49, 24.81, 21.69, 22.23, 22.78, 26.64, 25.29, 26.55, 19.62, 22.41, 18.45, 24.81, 23.33, 20.22, 21.34, 25.96, 25.23, 16.65, 27.28, 14.51, 23.56, 22.45, 23.16, 27.27, 27.27, 21.67, 23.30, 28.50, 19.21, 23.76, 20.64, 23.13, 25.31, 30.08, 23.21, 21.75, 19.22, 23.57, 18.87, 26.69, 19.88, 29.56, 17.85, 19.99, 23.89, 16.79, 17.58, 22.13, 21.34, 24.00, 20.46, 17.48, 25.76, 24.15, 24.81, 21.07, 21.10, 22.92, 22.26, 24.33, 21.10, 26.04, 25.32, 23.54, (34.00), 23.79, (35.89), 19.72, 27.96, 25.59, (32.05), 29.05, 27.60, 23.26, 19.26, 20.14, 27.30, 18.98, 23.22, 20.12, 19.50, 23.81+, 19.66, 21.06, 20.32, 22.27, 22.93, 23.42, 21.04, 25.31, 22.79, 21.48, 24.23, 21.50, (42.06), 22.41, 21.34, 25.13, (31.34), 28.82, 28.31, 26.66, 21.58, 30.13, 25.39, 23.85, 24.55, 22.12, 19.80, 21.08, 28.71, 30.03, 28.32, (35.77), (34.51), 22.01, 24.34, 25.84, 24.67, 25.70, 26.06, 23.09, 24.34, 18.85, 23.83, (34.95), 28.36, 23.59, 20.89, 26.80, 20.64, 25.08, 24.10, 21.74, 28.85, 16.81, 15.53, 20.62, 25.23, 26.52, 20.30, 21.74, 18.86+, 24.67, 25.77+, 18.62, 22.98, 21.37, 23.60, 28.46, 27.74, 29.05, 23.08, 19.77, 20.36, 30.21, 21.94, 18.77, 17.81, 20.92, 21.24, 26.80, 17.85, 14.04, 17.29, 24.22, 22.11, 20.27, 18.11, 19.74, 27.53, 20.28, 23.08, 19.54, 27.41, 22.65, 21.85, 20.54, 22.04, 24.66, (33.65), 23.95, 27.85, 31.01, 26.28+, 30.18, 20.50, 28.83, 24.05, 28.78, 23.91, 23.31, 27.13, 25.40, 24.37, 24.66, 22.73, 19.63, 23.15, 22.98, 24.21, 24.41, 24.99, 22.15, 24.73, 18.76, 24.55, 18.56, 19.82, 23.27, 23.86, 22.85, 20.39, 26.43, 20.11+, 24.17+, 24.64, 21.21, 23.77, 20.89, 24.38, 24.16, 18.67, 25.50, 23.56, 26.63, 20.37, 22.02, 27.01, 21.77, 19.45, (31.26), 25.26, 24.67, 22.00, 22.27, 19.04, 22.31, 23.58, 25.87, 30.48, 18.33, 24.51, 20.41, 23.73, 21.91, 20.27, (DNF(30.48)), 25.01, 20.07, 21.46, 22.27, 22.96, 26.16, 25.89, 25.44, 23.56, 20.16, 22.19, 22.24+, 27.76, 26.77, 15.58, 29.31, 18.86, 21.19, 18.74, 16.80, 20.86, 21.84, 19.59, 19.70, 23.46, 19.87, 23.64, 24.71, 23.73, 27.07, 21.93, 25.95, 21.26, 20.60, 15.33, 25.40, 23.65, 19.03, (40.89), 23.41, 20.52, 29.83, 26.10, 20.47, 28.83, 21.49, 19.26, 25.23, 28.99, 19.58, 18.06, 22.20, 21.55, 24.75, 22.87, 22.88, 29.05, 25.05, 19.99, 25.77, 26.97, 24.50, 24.44, (43.52), 21.87, 24.45, 16.07, 27.95, 23.82, (32.64+), 20.71, 22.78, 22.26, 20.48, 19.96, 28.90, 26.06, 22.09, 23.12, 15.59, 26.05, 27.81, (DNF(18.35)), 22.10, 23.42, 27.36, 21.50, 29.02, 19.96, 20.57, 22.82, 25.77, 22.76, (DNF(0.05)), 22.35+, 23.49, 27.92, 18.25, 26.37, 21.78, 22.40, 24.37, 20.36, 20.12, 21.08, (DNF(0.04)), 29.07, 24.17, 22.57, 27.40, 21.24, 27.16, 24.98, 24.77, 24.52, 26.33, 17.40, 26.82, 19.73, 18.91, 25.76, 21.08, 22.00, 26.28, 24.37, 19.75, 24.90, 17.16, 23.36, 28.72, 20.59, 22.70, 21.42, 16.13, 21.55, 20.90, 23.73, 22.25, 24.69, 19.19, 21.76, 20.67, 22.53, 21.37, 21.89, 19.01, 14.94, 16.53, 16.14, 19.49, 17.04, 22.85, (DNF(27.03)), 21.92, 17.12, 18.40, 19.21, 21.99, 17.20, 23.55, 19.46, 20.02, 18.81, 21.63, 18.06, 29.04, 21.50, 22.46+, 19.02+, 26.84, 23.70, 23.85, 22.14, 18.18, (31.80), 16.67, 26.90, 25.20, 23.24, 20.08, 19.34, 22.44, 23.73, 26.61, 22.59, 17.67, 26.35, 21.98, (DNF(20.83)), 19.23, 25.29, 21.88, 16.78, 20.73, 25.53, (39.15+), 21.70, 21.68+, 21.43, (34.40), 16.39, 18.33, 29.43+, 26.42, 24.37, 27.37, 23.03, 20.05, 23.20, 14.54, 24.60, 26.15, 17.58, 21.79, 13.44, 16.60, 19.57, 21.71, 21.59, 19.91, 16.32, 19.97, 18.65+, (DNF(26.73)), 23.44, 18.15, 23.39, 23.63, 17.62, 23.44, 21.53, 20.31, 16.95, 20.64, 23.28, 17.50, 17.65, 21.32, 27.58, 23.27, 24.49, 18.62, 20.55, 18.46, 24.58, 23.08, 20.91, 21.83, 19.01, 26.54, 22.52, 24.03, 21.48, 16.48, 24.27, 14.28+, 23.59, 20.27, 16.37, 17.99, 19.98, 19.57, 22.45, 22.87, 23.91, 17.98, 20.01, 20.71, 19.30, 16.70, 24.02, 23.54, 20.54, 22.63, 20.67, 18.11, 24.35, 22.71, 18.11, 19.82, 18.16, 24.88, 19.18, 21.19, 19.47, 20.72, 19.01, 22.18, 17.04, 18.80, 21.06, 15.09, 24.08, 20.74, (35.42), 18.89, 16.48, 25.25, 26.67+, 19.43, 24.86, 21.30, 22.66, 26.96+, 19.55, 21.44+, 14.21, 25.65, 20.11, 18.31, 17.26+, 21.33+, 21.52, 19.78, 19.95, 25.23, 23.37+, 20.08, 21.80, 17.10, 19.49, 27.31, 15.93, 23.96, 23.67, 17.34, 17.58, 19.95, 20.36, 25.42, 23.35, 19.84, 22.75, 18.54, 25.30+, 21.98+, 17.18, 25.09, 25.17, 28.06, 28.76, 23.61, 19.63, 28.39, 27.75, 22.09+, 15.56, 26.13, 23.15, 19.47, 19.25, 22.08, 18.91, 21.63, 21.21, 16.83, 26.65, 16.77, 19.68, 20.93, 14.94, 17.49, 24.51, 21.98, 21.50, 18.78, 20.08, 19.57, 22.47, 22.19, 26.24, 19.39, 24.73, 22.62, 20.21, 24.54, 19.98, 22.94, 20.52, 18.70, 22.26, 25.34, 21.26, 22.20, 21.99, 23.50, 21.57, 20.84, 17.46, 16.51, 18.31, 21.34, 19.39, 19.24, 17.19, 17.22, 22.66, 23.53, 18.02, 20.61, 19.68, 22.79, 19.74, 22.70, 23.11, 21.38, 29.83, 20.25, 21.62, 20.40, 16.32, 18.58, 18.56, 22.73, 27.28, 22.29, 22.30, 25.80, 25.70, 18.04, 20.58, 21.83, 23.47, 27.05, 22.49, 16.18, 26.86, 24.10, 26.31, 21.51, 26.82, 15.40, 15.00, 14.67, 20.21, 20.04, 23.68, 15.18, 21.16+, 27.31, 19.63, 24.06, 26.74, 25.05, 17.10, 19.43, 21.24, 19.17, 19.36, 23.71, 21.74, 27.13, 20.12, (DNF(18.49)), 20.21, 19.91, 15.91, 23.41, 22.06, 25.65, 22.63, 22.33, 22.96, 21.96, 20.91, 18.63, 17.58, 18.55, 19.92, 24.82+, 23.70, (32.60), 19.81, 24.68, 27.82, 15.96, 20.59, 21.48, 17.73, 23.63, 24.73, 20.62, 20.79, 20.87, 26.01, 21.91, 21.94, 24.83, 22.53, 17.10, 24.33, 21.84, 19.66, 27.67, 22.55, 17.46, 18.16, 26.66, 25.91, 20.79, 22.93, 27.52, 26.19, 20.96, 24.11, 22.88, 16.50, 28.21, 22.62, 19.46, 19.20, 23.47, 23.57, 21.12, 24.50, 20.63, 18.02, 16.47, 19.64, 21.18, 21.80, 28.34, 17.34, 22.86, 22.37, 20.67, (34.81), 18.74, 18.12, 19.95, 27.01, 21.73, 25.76, 15.32, 14.44, 24.83, 26.81, 26.13, 29.44, 25.74, 29.52, 19.50, 20.25, 22.33, 22.02, 18.85, 21.66, 20.46, 30.34, 17.91, 18.93, 20.40, (31.49), 18.31, 22.89, 20.89, 16.61, 24.93, 24.56, (42.03), 19.71, 29.22, 21.71, (DNF(1.00)), 21.13+, 23.27, (DNF(18.56)), 30.18, 21.27, 22.44, 22.65, 17.97, 22.77, (DNF(19.55)), 26.70+, 26.32, 20.27, 21.07, 16.87, 18.12, 22.05, 21.42, 17.65, 20.39, 27.55, 18.52, 22.01, 21.70, 18.27, 23.44, 19.78, 30.99, 17.04, 21.00, 17.05, 17.38, 23.55, 21.05, 17.05, 23.94, 19.81, 22.81, 18.24, 17.79, 28.14, 19.45, 18.72, 20.11, 19.76, 18.42, 21.31, 25.71, 19.60, 26.02, 18.48, 21.51, 22.27, 24.16, 17.53, (DNF(35.39)), (DNF(18.25)), 18.83, 18.42, 18.11, 22.76, 17.34, 15.93, 21.53, 18.82, 18.53, 25.18, 20.55, 22.33, 17.28, 26.21, 21.29, 18.13, 21.79, 27.15, 29.11, 22.02, 20.63, 17.60, 19.83, 18.11, 21.36, 20.11, 20.35, 14.96, 21.00, 22.83, 22.61, 22.86, 12.52, 21.58, 22.76, 21.88, 23.20, 20.90, 22.02, 20.87, 17.56, 24.96, 17.43, 19.92, 19.84, 23.98, 17.39, 22.69, 22.98, 17.96, 16.78, 26.68, 18.75, 17.61, 23.40, 24.09, 19.50, 19.51+, 18.79, 21.14, 25.05, 19.61, 18.68, 20.85, 21.34, 19.14, 21.04, 24.05, 17.10, 24.78, 23.09, 16.95, 21.71, 25.83, 22.02, 24.88, 24.12, 20.35, 22.99, 19.19, 21.69, 20.43, 19.48, 22.54, 29.61, 25.58, 25.34, (32.81), 18.80, 22.72+, 27.69, 28.02, 26.97, 23.18, 21.50, 19.52, 29.75, 15.21, 18.19, 23.04, 17.67, (34.66), 23.00, 19.50, 20.56, 16.61, 23.86, 20.89, 16.10, 24.01, 17.89, 27.27, 22.24, 21.20, 26.54+, 18.58, 20.83, 19.62, 22.37, 21.87, 15.55, 18.95, 23.58, 17.49, 16.41, (DNF(15.16)), 20.73, 20.99, 19.69+, 26.62, 20.78, 21.30, 19.95, 20.73, 20.38, 21.27, 22.32, 20.91, 20.08, 17.85, 26.80, 19.29, 19.12, 17.96, 15.35, 22.64, 22.09, 18.88, 23.06, 20.23, 22.50, 22.40, 18.80, 17.21, 21.51, (DNF(21.01)), 24.84, 19.33, 17.05, 21.19, 23.96, 18.89, 21.20, 19.49, 18.39, 15.82, 17.89, 22.38, 27.76, 22.42, 22.96, 20.66, 24.18, 20.65, 16.76, 19.90, 21.95, 24.57, 14.70, 20.12, 20.72, 23.12, 16.06, 23.61, 20.71, 16.16, 20.55, 17.63, 24.27, 19.89, 17.99, 22.17, 19.46, 16.30, 21.82, 18.67, 19.37, 24.07, 24.93, 20.65, 28.09, 23.66, 25.04, 26.49, 22.02, 21.44, 23.13, 21.66, 16.03, 17.07, 19.95, 18.98, 15.78, 22.60, 21.65, 22.89, 16.45, 26.16+, 19.70, 23.88, 19.66, 19.00, 20.13, 23.93, 22.68, 27.51, 22.11, 20.63, (34.07), 19.73, 20.49, 19.41, 24.80, 21.27, 23.10, 24.46, 26.64, 17.34, 22.72, 24.57, 22.17, 17.51, 24.96, 16.79, 29.88, 20.79, 19.36, 22.36, 20.03, 22.08, 19.92, 19.87, 22.82, 25.70, 16.19, 20.52, 25.95, 20.88, 17.76, 18.95, 21.49, 22.38, 22.85, 21.80, 18.46, 20.04, 24.64, 18.85, 18.85, 27.98, 22.02, 22.53, 22.33, 25.38+, 24.65+, 18.94, 21.05, 17.43, 18.33, 19.59, 27.06, 17.85, 18.77, 20.86, 19.69, 23.13, 23.22, 29.36, 21.11, 27.40, (DNF(30.29)), 22.65+, 26.53, 23.12, 25.40, 23.40, 17.80, 20.75, 19.21, 15.00, 20.69+, 15.13, 24.00, 20.52, 16.60, 25.24, 19.68, 23.59, 22.55, 18.21, 18.34, 20.56, 15.21, 20.44, 21.56, 20.97, 24.70, 25.22, 24.16, 17.72, 18.12, 18.85, 15.89, 18.80, 21.81, 24.71, 29.15, 22.18, 19.97, 25.64, 19.31, 20.20, 23.61+, 21.46, 15.38, 24.22, 19.45, 19.63, 21.29, 22.18, 20.30, 19.41, 22.91, 27.37, 24.18, 22.07, 21.20, 26.95, 20.74, 21.94, 23.61, 18.58, 18.52, 19.47, 28.19, 23.02, 18.06, 23.51, 20.01, 19.83, 25.96, 25.68, 22.34, 24.97+, 21.98, 19.79, 18.10, 20.44, 22.27, 15.72, 20.64, 25.07, 20.08, 29.87, 21.89, 19.46, 19.56, 17.44, 19.76, 24.78, 26.81, 15.57, 27.58, 19.74, 20.63, 25.74, 19.08, 22.88, 20.60, 22.53, 23.98, 16.74, 21.69, 19.49, 24.59, 23.00, 23.31, 21.78, 27.81, 19.05, (47.04), 27.79, 19.06, 17.43, 21.55, 21.88, 21.04, 22.97, (39.64), 27.74, 22.17, 21.06, 26.14+, 21.46, 20.09, 17.27, 23.07, 18.30, 23.41, 25.31, 21.14, 19.74, (31.89), 23.70, 18.08, 20.95, 17.18, 16.70, 20.63, 21.61, 26.10, 18.88, 19.46, 14.93, 22.53, 22.94, 13.87, 20.76, 18.53, 16.33, 27.02, 14.55, 25.27, 15.75, 23.33, 20.72+, 15.65, 15.72, 21.97, 23.19, 21.43, 21.41, 19.04, 17.37, 17.46, 20.81, 15.88, 17.88, 19.91, 18.65, 14.53, 20.12, 17.53, 17.64, (DNF(19.02)), 18.72, 19.14, 15.68, 13.57, 17.56, 19.22, 22.64, 21.68, 18.95, 17.42, 22.43, 19.95, 15.85, 21.29, 23.52, 19.78, 18.63, 18.24+, 21.98, 22.32, 15.09, 17.78, 20.99, 20.49, 14.05, 18.76, 28.96, 22.72, 23.30, 17.42, 17.62, 19.91, 20.52, 18.82, 19.67, 15.88, 18.63, 21.23, 22.23, 22.80, 23.83, 15.83, 19.50, 21.14, 19.63, 26.21, 16.11, 15.80, 18.12, 19.74, 18.80, 16.23, 16.82, 17.68, 18.24, 21.93, 17.02, 20.36, 19.50, 18.11, 24.40, 19.23, 19.17, 17.30, 17.42, 22.85, 24.63, 25.94, 24.57, 22.39, 19.89, 22.61, 22.15, 19.79, 20.19, 21.34, 25.74+, 12.43, 24.09, 16.27, 19.57, 25.00, 22.98, 17.24, 16.91, 18.68, 24.63, 21.06, 18.12, 20.47, 19.01, 19.15, 21.49, (32.19), 21.14, 19.38, 16.93, 28.63, 22.53, 28.30, 16.70, 20.93, 19.01, 20.13, 26.02, 23.97, 19.29, 18.63, 25.88, 16.98, 19.20, 17.44, 19.39, 25.77, 19.23, 21.96, 15.66, 22.91+, 16.76, 20.44, 21.99, 17.73, 17.16, 22.41, 25.58, 22.96, 24.19, (41.12), 23.62, 19.61, 22.42, 17.49, 11.83, 21.42, 19.45, 17.46, 17.09, 22.35, 21.21, 22.30, 21.92, 22.98, 18.56, 15.75, 19.43, 20.63, 15.99, 17.20, 23.40, 25.58, 26.44, 21.00, 21.11, 20.26, 21.56, 30.52, 20.76, 19.36, 18.93, 17.49, 22.40, 19.16, 21.14, 21.78, 19.45, 22.94, 22.47, 21.80, 22.31, 15.06, 21.51, 17.20, 19.39, 23.18, 21.06, 16.49, 24.84, 30.56, 18.72, 23.99, 25.45, 20.04, 15.20, 19.64, 24.25, 21.99, 29.94, 20.25, 23.36, 16.13, 14.40, 25.15, 16.99, 20.04, 21.47, 21.37, 17.06, 14.50, 20.45, 20.88, 21.33, 19.69, 26.37, 25.05, 19.04, 22.12, 16.80, 17.90, 27.79, 15.90, 18.14, 20.10, 20.27, 20.71, 21.94, 17.46, 15.74, 17.15, 16.60, 15.29, 25.23, 20.32, 21.01, 22.76, 19.65, 14.73, 20.67, 17.08, 24.42, 19.31, 21.20, 20.00, 19.85, 18.72, 23.75, 23.43, 20.05, (DNF(24.36)), 19.33, 16.93, 22.50, 20.32, 18.52, 18.58, 16.06, 25.81, 17.09, 16.20, 20.44, 22.42, 20.14, 26.75, 19.07, 25.44, 20.34, 18.84, 18.59, 20.52, 17.29, 23.00, 16.23, 22.97, 21.86, 21.08, 20.13, 20.93, 20.69, 17.64, 18.49, 25.59, 16.64, 21.23, 23.91, 20.94, 24.45, 25.60, 17.01, 27.66, 19.52, 16.90, 20.97, 17.55, 19.66, 21.72+, 22.50, 15.83, 20.30, 19.08, 16.40, 18.03, 24.40, 24.68, 25.95, 23.30, 22.24, 23.11, 17.87, 22.39, 17.70, 25.37+, 21.83, 13.72, 19.46, 19.14, 23.57, 19.86, 15.76, 19.90+, 18.77, 23.80, 16.89, 17.53, 17.45, 23.38, 18.98, 21.23, 19.93, 17.66, 23.51, 20.98, 16.17, 20.10, 25.17, 20.38, 18.25+, 20.78, 23.22, 20.49, 28.24, 28.83, (33.07), 25.99, 18.22, 17.58, 25.79, 20.71, 24.65, 17.19, 20.82, 23.12, 17.72, 24.89, 16.10, 22.41, 18.61, 16.90, 20.28, 24.04, 17.05, 19.73, 22.59, 15.23, 19.45, 18.34, 22.40, 17.83, (48.92), 21.22, 22.74, 24.51, 28.49, 22.47, (43.55), 17.96, 17.87, 18.67, 18.83, 20.87, 26.19, 14.64, 19.43, 23.05, 16.38, 16.40, 21.83, 17.83, 21.99, 19.99, 24.84, 19.20, 19.27, 18.50, 17.48, 18.54+, 22.29, 16.14, 22.66, 18.22, 16.72, 20.59, 23.40, 18.50, 13.28, 21.37, 20.80, 28.01, 17.58, 28.40, 23.26, 23.90, 19.02, 23.78, 20.59, 24.56, 15.91, 20.64, 18.07, 20.89, 17.43, 22.43, 23.63, 16.53, 15.89, (DNF(22.15)), 25.78, 19.56, 21.95, 15.78, 25.24, 21.05, 17.21, (DNF(17.53)), 19.59, 21.49, 25.55, 17.21, 24.05, 23.05, 20.78, 25.02, 21.39, 22.72, 29.92+, 21.11, 18.84, 21.75, 17.94, 16.96, 20.37, 19.50, 28.82, 13.15, 20.60, 21.78, 30.85, 22.11, 26.04, 20.30, 17.21, 20.04, 21.79, 21.22, 18.30, 22.62, 18.30, 22.13, 19.26, 22.25, 22.32, 21.45, 16.55, 19.56, 21.23, 17.80, 16.26, (DNF(20.46)), 18.30, 18.53, 20.86, 19.28, 17.69, 15.27, (52.43), 18.48, 19.38, 14.93, 17.68, 20.58, 19.53, 18.56, 19.70, 26.96, 20.90, 22.13, 16.80, 16.61, 21.39, 25.67+, 17.65, 21.94, 19.10, 18.70, 18.21, 20.59, 18.87, 19.50, 16.69, 20.22, 15.52, 17.80, 20.02, 26.46, 22.58, 15.36, 27.78, 22.12, 17.22, 20.41, 13.48, 21.31, 23.56, 21.07, 20.69, 15.52, 17.89, 19.20, 20.70, 19.27, 16.09, 17.91+, 16.37, 15.85, 23.05, 16.57, 18.00, 18.63, 18.15, 22.42, 16.51, 25.98, 24.45, 17.66, 15.65, 17.18, 15.54, 18.06, 20.73, 15.37, 17.82, 16.11, 20.44, 29.90, 24.09, 22.68, 22.24, 15.39, 17.79, 21.20, 21.60, 17.64, 13.75, 15.72, 19.58, 17.50, 23.02, 20.68, 17.54, 14.57, 19.24, 14.95, 19.48, 20.85, 17.65, 18.95, 22.33, 16.15, 27.38, 21.66, 13.64, 20.46, 25.26, 19.51, 18.53, 20.59+, 16.58, 15.76, 17.24, 21.87, 20.46, 16.80, 14.17, 26.42, 15.01, (33.58), 17.90, 19.11, 20.00, 17.01, 19.80, 13.26, 18.22, 22.34, 21.67, 17.61+, 23.10, 19.65, 17.24, 17.98, 19.15, 16.64, 18.77, 22.45, 18.06, 29.60, 18.87, 21.53, 15.78, 16.10, 21.74, 30.70, 21.03, 15.22, 19.20, 19.12, 23.45, 27.17, 20.29, 22.33, 22.78, 18.23, 14.77, 16.96, 24.40, 19.39, 20.96, 16.39, 15.07, 20.68, 22.48, 16.00, 16.10, 16.10, 22.35, 17.16, 18.72, 18.04, 17.84, 27.75, 17.75, 19.70, 15.64, 19.85, 25.37, 24.02, 14.77, 23.13, 18.26, 20.34, 21.35, 13.91, 21.57, 20.43, 18.32, 19.95, 15.81, 13.01, 22.17, 21.06, 25.71+, 19.94, 17.82, 21.13, 21.29, 17.95, 25.43, 24.16, 22.63, 18.04, 20.66, 17.65, 15.37, 17.75, 24.36, 18.77, 22.45, 23.24, 22.05, 24.45, 18.66, 22.71, 17.88, 17.51, 22.17, 20.48, 17.92, 15.79, 23.41, 19.84, 17.40, 20.08, 18.79, 19.82, 18.28, 19.52, 17.23, 26.04, 21.96, 17.23, 19.45, 15.95, 17.86, 18.17, 21.72, 13.30, 20.99, 16.15, 16.40, 21.00, 12.72, 20.35, 14.45, 17.47, 19.95, 21.82, 17.56, 16.04, 16.55, 18.83, 18.86, 14.53, 14.47, 14.61, 17.98, 16.42, 17.14, 20.29, 19.00, 14.62, 23.47, 14.89, 15.03, 25.20, 21.27, 22.15, 20.42+, 19.87, 16.68, 20.78, 19.55, 19.70, 19.21, 19.62, 22.91, 16.73, 21.53, 18.93, 15.70, 19.90, 14.42, 18.67, 21.60, 20.82, 20.92, 18.69, 12.48, 18.83, 15.28, 21.62, 16.06, 19.95, 21.57, 16.60, 15.23, 19.59, 24.49, 19.03, 15.12, 16.46, 16.94, 24.76, 17.10, 19.92, 20.26, 19.55, 18.94, 19.99, 19.52, 18.57, 17.54, 15.53, 17.42, 22.53, 17.96, 22.77, 18.72, 19.20, 20.38, 21.30, 20.94, 20.91, 16.46, 21.07, 25.90, 18.96, 18.81, 26.37, 22.02, 18.72, 20.50, 13.92, 18.42, 25.72, 24.20, 18.82, 20.60, 16.65, 16.91, 20.05, 19.40, 21.76, 19.11, 23.41, 14.57, 21.06, 20.30, 18.37, 22.50, 15.64, 14.19, 17.78, 21.66, 17.34, 15.90, 23.72, 20.75, 22.52, 22.40, 20.02, 23.99, 24.50, 21.12, 19.60, 15.32, 16.92, 19.69, 19.69, 15.62, 14.51, 16.94, 18.45, 16.07, 24.01, 26.07, 15.72, 16.60, 19.30, 22.92, 27.65, 16.66, 22.03, 13.81, 20.24, 24.62, 17.20, 16.49, 15.35, 16.27, 22.51+, 17.49, 15.32, 14.00, 20.61, 19.03, 24.19, 18.18, 29.46, 17.90, 14.88, 18.57, 21.14, 17.37, 19.62, 20.28, (31.35), 18.94, 20.97, 20.24, 25.05, 19.15, 18.85, 18.18, 18.72+, 16.60, 15.45, 16.01, 17.46, 19.25, 24.33, 14.79, 21.07, 22.61, 21.08, 23.29, 19.94, 16.25, 21.62, 16.79, 19.52, 17.91, 15.31, 18.11, 14.57, 21.49, 20.44, 18.52, 20.45, 21.72, 19.21, 20.55, 26.79, 19.57, 22.64, 15.42, 21.59, 18.45, 26.70, 26.08, 22.47, 20.97, 18.68, 17.33, 25.39, 16.68, 20.87, 22.55, 17.16, 17.98, 21.57, 24.49, 17.16, 30.10, 20.22, 19.53, 16.46, 20.15, 17.16, 19.05, 18.40, 14.18, 24.45, 25.48, 23.24, 19.50, 15.18, 18.33, 19.55, 22.40, 22.44, 21.30, 18.41, 22.42, 14.25, 20.66, 21.94, 24.32, 22.67, 23.02, 17.56, 18.70, 16.59, 19.88, 17.70, 17.14, 17.13, 16.93, 16.15, 21.42, 25.94, 16.74, 21.46, 19.31, 17.02, 20.72, 14.97, 21.90, 23.56, 16.64, 16.09, 24.99, 19.95, 18.51, 16.96, 17.27, 15.23, 27.04, 24.33, 25.21, 22.99, 22.00, 19.13, 22.04, 24.27, 23.63, 22.90, 14.95, 14.02, 25.51, 24.85, 14.99, 23.12, 21.59, 21.18, 18.78, 17.23, 16.89, 30.09, 15.46, 17.52, 24.21+, (DNF(21.86)), 22.85, 23.62, 12.01, 20.09, 23.33, 22.02, 16.23, 25.51, 18.93, 16.85, 19.97, 25.82, 17.88, 20.12, 13.98, 18.52, 20.87, 18.19, 21.34+, 18.83, 19.56, 11.49, 23.31, 22.71, 21.70, 13.58, 14.26, 16.36, 30.20, 19.27, 28.42, 15.25, 19.12, 16.91, 17.21, 15.73, 23.89, 22.05, 17.26, 16.25, 21.03, 19.04, (45.63), 17.59, 18.68, 16.44, 18.18, 13.35, 24.20, 20.79, 19.82, 18.76, 15.24, 21.84, 19.03, 18.65, 20.84, 20.69, 15.75, 22.28, 15.27, 19.13, 22.37, 20.18, 24.44, 21.25, 20.65, 15.32, 18.47, 14.27, 19.85, 19.24, 21.60, 23.19, 20.08, 18.37, 16.87, 18.72, 17.44, 17.22, 16.82, 15.64, 16.74, 20.94, 19.35, 20.81, 16.50, 23.08, 24.07, 23.05, 19.84, 14.43, 16.64, 18.18, 18.39, 14.50, 17.46, 23.72, 19.21, 16.56, 18.13, 22.84, 24.43, 17.10, 18.36, 23.78, 22.86, 17.86, 19.57, 20.44, 18.68, 19.98, 13.44, 20.10, 15.70, 17.63, 22.17+, 24.72, 20.22, 22.15, 23.39, 22.17, 22.73, 18.05, 19.22, 18.66, 23.44, 16.55, 19.80, 18.66, 18.67, 21.03, 22.85, 19.16, 25.42, 21.90, 24.24, 22.16, 18.03, 21.60, 20.78, 17.48, 18.72, 18.49, 19.40, 13.73, 19.89, (32.77), 17.47, 22.64, 22.55, 23.90, 16.82, 26.12, 16.24, 19.03, 21.77, 21.87, 20.87, 19.41, 19.32, 25.24, 20.65, 19.62, 25.68, 18.14, 22.81, 23.62, 17.15, 20.82, 24.36, (41.94), 16.94, 22.82, 23.52, 21.23, 17.41, 23.76, 25.14, 19.09, 21.38, 21.68, 20.52, 18.88, 14.94, 23.01, 25.75, 22.21, 21.22, 24.70, 17.03, 17.32, 18.08, 19.36, 16.76, 17.10, 21.90, 19.09, 19.26, 21.79, 16.90, (42.83), 18.93, 19.36, 17.46, 22.56, 19.87, 18.58, 20.23, 19.62, 17.91, 17.82, 22.87, 17.38, 21.64, 21.88, 16.78, 19.31, 14.53, 19.21, 18.49, 14.87, 16.74, 16.96, 12.84, 17.26, 21.51, 19.49, 23.31, 16.00, 16.32, 16.95, 20.43, 18.21, 13.56, 26.27, (DNF(11.16)), 22.15, 21.81, 21.08, 21.54, 24.65, 15.56, 23.97, 22.64, 17.26, 16.86, 14.76, 21.66, 21.80, 22.75, 25.36, 20.22, 18.92, 20.64, 22.86, 17.52, 24.70, 19.18, 15.16, 18.52, 17.73, 22.89, 17.39, 25.40, 22.92, 17.14, 25.01, 18.19, 27.17, 25.15, 16.73, 18.43, 20.52, 20.61, 19.02, 19.66, 15.65, 18.31, 18.05, 20.38, 12.92, 21.91, 19.73, 14.92, 28.35, (DNF(22.73)), 22.69, 20.35, 20.69, 20.54, 15.73, 21.37, 28.52, (DNF(23.32)), 26.41, 18.53, 22.76, 18.04, 17.67, 24.36, 16.73, 22.24, 20.42, 23.17, 18.91, 18.38, 21.00, 17.42, 19.39, 20.04, 22.76, 20.63, 17.48, 18.47, 17.36, 21.27, 19.47, 15.42, 14.92, 13.56, 14.25, 12.12, 17.05, (8.16), 19.35, 18.64, 27.97, 14.04, 16.02, 18.15, 14.02, 18.66, 11.63, 14.20, 14.53, 14.83, (8.45), 12.42, 11.00, 15.66, 15.58, 14.44, 16.39+, 14.85, 14.54, 15.65, 11.52, (10.03), 14.87, 15.89, 11.91, 13.31, 14.11, 13.25, 11.31, 16.19, 13.74, 13.60, 15.99, 11.41, 15.65, 14.76, 17.09, 14.22, 14.16, 12.76, 15.47, 11.40, 15.86, 15.77, 14.07, 14.82, 20.50, 20.75, 19.22, 17.80, 17.58, 21.41, 18.90, 19.66, 26.19+, 18.73, 22.03, 17.59, 19.73, 20.83, 18.40, 19.26, 23.76, 18.73, 16.52, 21.70+, 17.59, 19.55, 18.53, 18.76, 14.66, 17.03, 17.10, 17.88, 13.05, 17.92, 22.37, 19.17, 19.17, 11.59, 19.09, 20.83, 18.15, 18.15, 14.08, 14.61, (9.45), 18.60, 22.34, 16.14, 13.87, 12.75, 17.28, 12.79, 15.18, 11.25, 14.38, 15.82, 16.99, 12.72, 17.94, 14.21, 16.14, 12.55, 11.66, 13.58, 13.45, 15.30, 21.45, 16.45, 13.16, 13.20, 15.17, 18.72, 15.75, 12.95, 13.26, 16.17, 15.07, 12.70, 15.75, 15.51, (9.25), 17.05, 18.31, 12.53, 17.70, 10.33, 17.04, 13.08, 14.45, 18.90, 18.31, 13.19, 14.22, 14.56, 12.43, 13.82, 11.71, 13.51, 13.25, 13.21, 17.62, 17.98, 16.21, 15.45, 11.46, 13.94, 16.19, 14.13, 10.49, 17.53, 14.04, 16.03, 19.12, 15.78, 12.03, 17.76, 16.83, 14.14, 11.73, 11.44, 16.76, 16.83, 14.14, 11.73, 11.44, 16.76, 12.23, 13.83, 12.96, 11.47, 14.24, 15.72, 14.16, 13.44, 13.99, 15.07, 16.00, 11.81, 14.44, 12.61, 13.70, 13.89, 16.45, 10.55, 13.37, 14.93, 15.18, 13.38, 12.98, 15.31, 15.91, 15.19, 14.85, (10.15), 17.34, 12.10, 14.76, 14.83, 14.85, 15.34, 19.48, 14.12, 11.83, 15.88, 12.02, 14.47, 12.46, 19.04, 14.23, 14.14, 15.63, 14.56, 15.31, 18.90, 16.83, 10.80, 13.56, (DNF(12.12)), 15.03, 12.10, 12.96, 13.24, 15.05, 13.05, 15.97, 16.24, 15.18, 11.44, 12.47, 19.28, 14.00, 13.53, 15.72, 16.53, 14.95, 12.05, 12.44, 16.74, 13.61, 15.53, 17.06, 15.52, 11.71, 11.91, 13.58, 12.40, 15.11, 12.39, 15.09, 13.88, 12.25, 14.98, 15.39, 13.29, 12.71, 13.12, 18.43, 18.80, 11.98, 16.53, 17.19, 14.68, 18.81, 15.23, 15.51, 16.87, 14.76, 14.38, 18.68+, 17.48, 17.23, 12.92, 15.52, 15.91, 17.92, 14.91, 17.44, (9.03), 13.70, 14.64, 17.62, 13.28, 11.52, 13.10, 14.57, 14.35, 11.56, 15.50, 11.52, 19.24, 15.42, 13.62, 16.85, 15.28, 13.68, 14.93, (9.40), 15.55, 15.66, (9.99), 16.86, 13.22, 16.01, 17.08, 16.12, 12.67, 13.40, 12.50, 14.20, 13.73, 14.02, 15.41, 14.27, 11.49, 13.07, 11.50, 17.20, 11.72, 19.36, 12.07, 13.59, 11.93, 11.80, 16.12, 15.37, 10.52, 19.28, 12.74, 15.48, 16.33, 12.22, 16.14, 10.91, 11.89, 13.62, 19.13, 12.66, 12.17, 30.99, 15.35, 14.18, 13.48, 15.57, 14.08, 13.65, 16.49, 13.01, 14.04, 17.20, 15.90, 17.85, 13.05, 15.73, 14.95, 13.30, 14.99, 11.62, 12.97, 18.43, 11.95, 14.42, 14.17, 13.63, 12.93, 16.53, 18.85, 12.96, 12.86, 15.75, 16.27, 12.96, 16.08, 12.88, 13.18, 17.34, 18.12, 12.23, (10.06), 14.18, 21.87, 14.92, 15.41, 17.32, 18.82, 17.52, 14.45, 12.74, 13.67, 18.04, 11.66, 15.14, 14.41, 14.96, 13.98, 14.12, 14.87, 15.48, (9.51), 15.55, (6.79), 12.28, 12.50, 16.77, 13.15, 10.54, 12.71, 18.80, 14.54, 13.45, 12.53, (9.82), 11.24, 17.11, 12.18, 15.11, 10.53, 15.63, 10.71, 15.93, 16.62, 13.71, 18.20, 13.28, 16.02, 10.88, 15.36, 16.01, 16.07, 12.60, 12.11, 14.04, 11.20, 15.88, 12.80, 14.87, 18.12, 15.65, 15.52, 15.12, 14.48, 14.27, 11.75, 16.12, 16.09, 11.47, 13.52, 11.25, 16.99, 10.99, 13.23, 13.76, 14.74, 14.16, 16.44, 15.90, 14.27, 13.26, 13.39, 14.36, 15.47, 10.37, (10.19), 16.65, 18.11, 15.62, 16.80, 24.31, 16.34, 13.23, (8.55), 12.15, 15.11, 12.99, 15.12, 12.82, 14.58, 17.21, 10.46, 14.47, 13.94, 17.32, 13.78, 11.41, 13.09, 15.27, 14.23, 15.08, 15.27, 11.08, 12.13, 16.39, 15.30, (9.32), 13.09, 14.47, 19.19, 13.29, 11.48, 12.73, 13.04, 12.14, 13.84, 10.84, 14.70, 15.84, 12.99, (9.48), 11.18, 19.46, 13.87, (10.15), 17.65, 14.50, 11.88, 14.14, 10.60, 14.22, 15.23, 13.12, 15.64, 11.02, 15.55, 11.14, 13.88, 12.61, (9.86), 15.65, 13.22, 12.93, 19.03, 13.74, 12.05, 13.09, 15.62, 12.36, 13.69, 13.57, 12.25, 12.78, 12.63, 12.80, 11.40, 12.12, 14.16, 17.95, 11.91, 15.93, 16.14, 12.52, 16.90, 12.59, 16.21, 13.37, 14.84, 12.43, 12.36, 11.77, 12.65, 18.69, 12.15, 12.46, 17.62, 15.00, 17.83, 14.75, 13.45, 11.61, 10.46, 16.15, 16.07, 16.19, 13.99, 17.53, 14.99, 10.82, 12.00, 13.64, 14.88, 15.81, 12.20, 15.06, 16.17, 14.31, 13.03, 14.12, 10.69, 12.41, 16.38, 18.19, 13.84, 18.88, 15.75, 11.86, 15.60, 12.64, 16.06, 13.84, 12.57, 13.40, 10.75, 14.63, 13.13, 13.39, 13.50, 14.96, 15.35, 13.16, 13.18, 13.72, 14.90, 17.28, 14.67, (10.00), 14.59, 15.76, 13.22, 11.53, 13.24, 12.86, 13.75, 17.63, 10.84, 17.33, 12.72, 14.22, 20.54, 16.43, 14.67, 22.53, 12.23, 12.01, 13.73, 14.30, 13.01, 11.84, 16.59, 12.28, 13.92, 16.57, 13.75, (10.12), 13.60, (DNF(13.84)), 14.34, (DNF(13.96)), 14.16, 16.55, 12.49, 12.84, 11.05, 13.04, 13.57, 13.24, 13.53, 12.07, 13.96, 14.36, 13.14, 12.82, 13.87, 15.62, 15.40, 16.13, 12.28, 11.88, 14.55, 12.31, 14.01, 14.54, 15.34, 15.34, 14.64, 14.42, 13.42, (9.33), 13.84, 13.17, 19.25, 15.64, 16.16, 16.24, 11.58, 13.85, 12.78, 13.95, 13.60, 15.81, 18.38, 18.16, 16.35, 15.74, 12.87, 17.35, 16.12, 13.22, 16.51, 22.03+, 16.44, 14.59, (DNF(8.97)), 12.82, 13.90, 13.82, 15.99, 11.78, 17.75, 13.40, 14.90, 11.06, 12.96, 12.98, 20.50, 12.80, 18.27, 14.22, 12.84, (10.16), 13.57, 12.77, 11.20, 14.63, 14.73, 18.33, 17.66, 21.63, 13.01, 13.22, 16.42, 16.80, 12.40, 14.30, 14.57, 15.07, 14.64, 13.36, 12.28, 13.74, 16.90, 17.93, 14.60, 12.66, 15.47, 15.38, 17.16, 13.88, 18.56, 13.70, 20.28, (DNF(13.24)), 17.50, 24.82, 15.44, 13.52, 12.38, 15.50, 12.88, 12.59, 11.73, 13.44, 14.54, 11.10, 14.72, (51.78), 15.20, 14.78, 16.56, 16.22, 15.09, 13.41, 15.43, 14.09, 13.08, 15.01, 12.53, 17.73, 11.09, 12.79, 13.79, 11.13, 12.06, 12.19, 13.31, 11.65, (9.83), 13.80, 13.09, 13.46, 13.11, 11.83, 14.65, 13.69, 16.04, 12.34, 17.40, 12.59, 18.39, 15.16, 13.46, 13.91, 13.06, 16.75, 14.12, 10.86, 10.42, 11.73, 16.49, 14.18, 14.98, 15.34, 12.18, 11.82, 12.74, 11.35, 10.55, 13.46, 11.16, 13.22, 11.16, 14.61, 14.68, 15.85, 16.14, 14.27, (9.49), 17.51, 13.06, 16.13, 13.81, 12.82, 19.24, 14.39, 14.33, 15.36, 10.90, 15.92, (9.92), 12.32, 14.73, 11.18, 13.10, 10.70, 11.55, 17.66, 12.65, 13.31, 14.06, 13.16, 14.41, 14.22, 12.25, 16.07, 14.44, 11.47, 11.59, 12.70, 13.02, 14.75, 11.93, 13.14, 12.55, 12.94, 11.76, 16.06, 13.84, 12.28, 12.17, 12.29, 11.22, 14.06, 15.76, 11.03, 15.20, 16.87, 13.23, 11.22, 13.01, 11.46, 14.52, 12.65, 17.26, (8.92), 12.35, 11.38, 14.55, 15.42, 13.98, 18.35, 10.34, 10.87, 13.48, 13.17, 14.24, 16.81, 17.90, 19.12, 12.23, 14.03, 13.23, (10.00), 13.10, 12.64, 14.60, 12.69, 14.53, 13.76, 13.22, 17.23, 17.30, 15.68, 15.04, 12.86, 14.82, 16.37, 16.46, 14.99, 14.99, 16.62, 14.06, 15.46, 14.73, 13.67, 13.78, 10.40, 15.43, 11.35, 17.96, 15.68, 10.60, 11.02, 15.98, 10.46, 14.81, 18.19, 14.39, 13.13, (9.27), 19.28, 13.60, 13.10, 11.84, 17.53, 13.03, 12.47, 13.52, 21.24, 12.55, 11.37, 16.31, 15.42, 12.79, 13.28, 10.45, 12.82, 10.89, 12.80, 13.14, 12.63, 17.23, 12.96, 13.15, 11.93, 10.98, 12.83, 20.00, 13.50, 12.81, 10.86, 15.53, 12.03, 13.25, 15.47, 14.69, 15.70, 14.54, 12.93, 16.53, 12.04, 11.98, 13.07, 13.03, 11.77, 15.08, 17.63, 12.83, 13.27, 12.61, 11.94, 11.84, 12.95, 10.56, 15.25, 12.50, 13.36, 11.96, 14.67, 14.30, 14.49, 13.45, 12.73, 16.96, 17.03, 14.17, 17.82, 17.06, 13.49, 10.84, 13.66, 16.49, 12.71, 13.47, 14.70, 11.66, 18.39, 13.56, 15.11, 15.44, 13.47, 11.60, 10.40, 13.34, 13.28, 14.65, 13.62, 16.73, 11.43, 14.87, 13.20, 16.62, 14.06, 17.36, 18.56, 16.89, 13.12, 15.10, 14.36, 16.17, 12.93, 15.32, 13.29, 19.83, 16.45, 15.11, 16.00, 15.94, 16.75, 15.00, 15.09, 16.68, 15.17, 13.72, 11.54, 13.72, 14.56, 11.33, 14.21, 14.98, 14.53, 10.43, 12.57, 14.71, 15.43, 13.77, 13.84, 14.91, 13.29, 11.26, 15.89, 13.61, 14.23, 13.77, 14.30, 12.75, 12.83, 12.81, 10.79, 16.06, 16.71, 15.10, 12.78, 17.67, 14.34, 12.69, 15.81, 15.81, 15.09, 13.03, 17.70, 12.72, 15.53, 12.54, 14.78, 12.85, 15.65, 12.83, 13.15, 15.31, 16.89, 17.56, 14.44, 12.99, 15.84, 17.11, 13.72, 12.89, 13.37, 14.08, (9.98), 14.25, 11.66, 13.74, 13.28, 12.52, 14.91, 13.42, 10.38, 17.12, 17.15, 15.07, 11.56, 13.57, 15.28, 19.64, 15.19, 14.54, 15.80, 14.27, 13.99, 12.18, 15.04, 15.28, 12.89, 10.70, 15.51, 12.82, 15.06, 12.71, 12.71, 11.19, 13.87, 14.94, 17.91, 15.24, 20.28, 18.38, 15.22, 11.25, 12.37, 14.08, 12.43, 13.79, 11.39, 16.41, 13.41, 15.00, 12.11, 12.91, 16.83+, 12.34, 14.19, 11.12, 11.45, 12.86, 10.98, 13.24, 12.16, 14.35, 11.74, 13.69, 13.96, 15.59, 11.92, 15.59, 17.14, 16.60, 15.09, 14.42, 13.30, 14.13, 14.66, 10.70, 12.89, 14.35, 14.40, 12.76, 14.76, 13.20, 14.45, 12.89, 15.69, 17.33, 14.76, (9.90), 10.48, 11.79, 16.25, 11.24, 11.86, 14.32, 26.99, 19.66, 19.76, 20.64, 15.61, 15.15, 16.06, 23.61, 14.62, 21.38, 19.19, 17.16, 17.75, (8.64), 15.08, (31.24), 17.30, 12.52, 21.58, 17.24, 18.60, 15.25, (DNF(19.78)), 14.27, 11.25, 15.86, 11.08, 20.39, 15.54, 10.98, 12.50, 15.87, 12.13, 13.30+, 11.72, 11.87, 11.28, 15.09, 13.19, 13.71, 15.33, 13.46, 15.56, (10.15), 16.20+, 15.71, 11.27, (9.86), (9.97), 10.36, 10.49, 11.77, (9.81), 13.91+, 17.69, 10.82, 13.24, 12.25, 13.16, (10.22), (7.79), 15.58, 12.86, 14.48, 11.61, 13.78, 11.84, 12.67, 15.28, (DNF(12.25)), 13.93, 12.59, 12.02, 13.91, (8.34), 15.77, 14.42, 15.82, 13.60, (9.41), 16.57, 17.36, 11.04, 18.98, 12.66, 12.67, 10.67, 13.76, 12.52, 17.37, 16.58, 13.56, 19.49, 12.85+, (9.06), 13.35, 14.15+, 13.46, 11.57, 15.15, 14.92, 14.78, 12.14, 14.88, 12.86, 12.02, 13.47, 12.06+, 11.63, 14.85, 17.59, 13.18, 14.02, 12.42, 17.53, 10.51, 14.06, (9.24), 10.33, 11.06, 12.03, 12.62, (9.04), 10.96, (6.52), (8.60), 16.68, 30.97, 15.05, 12.93, 12.34, 11.53, 14.11, 10.89, (9.35), 15.21, 10.67, 10.71, 14.63, 11.84, 14.04, 10.51, (9.72), 11.82, 14.27, (8.53), 12.81, 11.83, 11.35, 16.25, (10.00), 11.97, 16.29, 15.86, 13.35, 12.99, 13.66, 11.14, 12.39, 12.03, 26.89, (7.54), (8.86), 10.60, 12.30, 10.44, 12.83, 13.17, 13.96, 12.65, 10.99, 14.55, 16.07, 13.82, 16.91, (9.91), 13.32, 11.71, 11.38, 14.76, 18.93, (9.87), 11.03, (10.22), 13.88, (10.14), (9.41), 12.61, 12.30, 10.31, (9.74), 12.69, (9.74), (9.76), (9.16), 11.72, 13.75, 11.04, 15.28, 17.67, 11.11, 11.81, 14.06, 13.00, 15.96, 11.98, 13.41, 10.50, 13.32, 13.77, 13.21, 12.08, 10.89, 10.97, (9.94), 11.43, 12.86, 13.02, (9.27), 14.99, 11.39, 17.57, 10.34, 11.99, 13.97, 11.39, 13.55, 12.40, 11.90, 11.32, 11.57, 12.62, (9.92), 13.41, 12.48, 11.08, 12.97, 11.99, 11.89+, 12.66, (1:08.57), 12.07, 10.40, 27.91, 13.36, 13.67, 18.83, 11.13, 11.23, 11.54, (DNF(9.32)), 11.50, 12.19, (10.02), 16.17, 13.71, 10.62, 10.86, 19.19, 11.61, 13.00, (DNF(24.88)), 12.27, 13.06, 13.15, (10.00), (9.19), (DNF(9.99)), (9.24), (9.65), 16.37, (10.01), 11.27, 13.87, (10.04), 12.40, 12.32, (7.95), (8.82), (9.18+), 12.40, 10.89, (DNF(8.81)), (DNF(7.16)), (DNF(6.92)), (DNF(8.27)), 15.89, 16.52, 14.43, (7.73), (9.65), (10.11), 12.17, (9.33), 11.41, 10.58, 10.87, 10.59, 13.29, (9.38), 10.60, 10.88, 12.94, 14.76, 12.75, 13.52, (7.07), (8.29), 11.80, 13.61, 13.64, 15.20, 15.57, 14.57, 11.80, 11.94, 15.12, 11.62, 12.64, 13.93, 11.18, 12.28, 16.89, 15.53, 14.01, 11.53, 12.40, 14.17, 11.01, 12.59, (10.10), 12.08, 11.66, 12.95, (9.82), 12.60, (10.17), (9.16), 11.29, 20.56, 15.46, 11.34, 13.55, 10.78, 11.58, 12.72, 13.72, 13.75, 11.54, 12.96, 12.62, 14.95, 15.74, 15.97, 14.44, 13.80, 13.37, 13.79, 10.71, 16.88, 13.78, 15.04, 11.74, 11.18, 11.55, 16.99, 12.93, 12.34, 12.50, 11.98, 12.87, 14.24, 11.83, 14.99, 11.93, 12.85, 10.73, 14.55, 12.90, 11.61, 12.61, 15.62, 12.98, 16.79, 15.76, 12.32, 13.07, 12.00, 13.74, 17.53, (9.33), 12.08, 12.08, 10.58, 12.59, 12.35, 12.86, 16.62, (8.74), 11.64, 15.11, 12.90, 11.52, 13.34, 12.54, 10.74, 15.72, 15.72, 12.53, 14.41, 30.26, 13.81, 12.36, 11.32, 12.75, 13.56, 12.89, 13.19, 14.47, (DNF(13.72)), 11.31, 13.53, (10.26), 13.03, 15.40, 13.86, 13.73, 13.39, 13.64, 17.08, 14.18, 14.05, 12.25, 15.08, 10.61, 16.91, 14.52, 15.49, 12.71, 13.19, (9.37), 14.24, 13.93, 15.91, 12.15, 14.34, 11.67, 15.10, 12.93, 15.02, 18.56, 12.77, 17.13, 10.92, 11.17, 12.23, 14.50, 11.49, 11.87, 15.92, (10.02), 18.04, 11.52, 15.55, (10.07), 11.68, (9.74), 15.18, 13.68, 13.82, (9.63), (9.20), 12.74, 14.89, 12.19, (9.56), 13.33, 19.41, 14.16, (9.90), (7.30), 19.97, (8.30), 11.28, 11.06, 12.29, 11.22, 14.04, 10.60, (9.58), 13.27, (10.17), 11.36, 12.05, 11.55, 12.73, 17.15, 11.38, 11.46, (10.11), 16.16, 11.58, 11.30, 11.46, 11.71, 13.16, (8.56), (8.02), 11.78, 13.25, 11.38, (10.15), 10.31, 11.42, 10.67, 12.26, (10.16), 15.24, 15.45, 12.42, (9.32), 14.44, 10.85, 16.74, 12.81, 13.52, 17.41, 12.72, 15.17, 12.79, 13.43, 12.81, (9.49), 10.77, 12.14, 13.70, 14.56, 14.20, 12.07, 12.53, 15.90, 13.01, 13.54, 13.07, 12.56, 15.11, 11.02, 12.55, 12.40, 11.91, 12.63, 14.31, 11.60, 10.93, 11.34, 12.32, 11.06, 13.94, 13.49, 10.45, 11.04, 14.04, 12.40, 11.46, 14.63, 11.61, 12.47, 14.04, (9.43), 13.72, 13.06, 14.77, 12.92, (9.28), 14.75, 12.66, 11.89, 12.34, 15.47, 10.72, 19.39, 13.76, 11.32, 12.13, 17.09, 19.36, 16.95, 25.92, 29.12, 23.49, 20.12, 20.97, 19.98, 24.53, 21.72, 24.47, 16.43, 12.35, 15.55, 13.94, 13.94, (10.29), 14.12, 13.10, 11.61, 10.67, 11.95, 13.30, 14.65, 10.66, (8.16), 20.76, 17.39, 12.47, 13.50, 16.89, 16.70, 11.38, 13.22, 16.60, 11.88, 12.61, 12.92, (10.30), 15.93, 11.98, 20.42, 15.06, 11.84, 12.60, (9.31), 15.35, 12.66, 14.85, 16.44, 13.42, 12.38, (9.25), 11.28, 11.70, 11.62, (10.20), (DNF(13.64)), 11.72, 11.30, 10.70, 13.98, 11.32, 11.71, 15.51, 11.58, 12.01, 11.08, 12.44, (10.16), 19.88, 10.59, 12.47, (10.28), 12.13, 13.63, 11.36, 16.22, 11.82, (9.75), 10.44, (9.03), (10.07), (9.65), 14.65, (7.17), 12.00, (7.18), (DNF(8.20)), (10.16), 13.27, 14.82, 15.52, 11.46, 13.35, 11.94, (9.99), 11.40, 11.47, 12.01, 15.94, 11.34, 11.12, 11.12, 16.25, 14.25, 12.55, 12.64, 11.90, 11.00, 15.58, 12.35, 10.74, 11.12, 11.27, 12.65, 13.16, 12.01, 12.92, 12.79, 10.58, 14.09, 11.80, 11.60, 12.09, 11.86, (10.20), 11.39, 11.50, 13.34, 11.62, 12.70, 11.97, 12.52, 11.34, 11.53, 12.52, 12.62, 11.35, 10.87, 11.80, (10.26), 14.19, 13.46, 11.23, 15.62, 13.19, 11.42, 11.05, 12.37, 19.35, 15.85, (10.25), 10.58, 15.38, 15.33, 14.45, 12.65, 11.07, 13.58, 12.54, (10.26), 15.47, 14.32, 13.16, 10.85, 11.18, 16.63, 11.23, 11.69, 14.65, 11.15, 10.82, 13.06, (7.96), 10.37, 11.82, 10.51, (10.03), 10.94, 15.39, 12.24, 10.43, 12.99, 13.51, 11.18, (9.49), 15.20, 13.91, 12.64, 11.44, 12.44, 11.60, (10.09), 11.09, 12.71, 18.17, 10.58, 11.48, 11.55, (10.12), 12.76, 12.07, 12.61, (9.74), 12.51, 10.97, 14.57, 13.27, 14.17, 13.03, 10.55, (10.24), 10.70, 14.99, 12.77, 11.16, 14.65, 14.05, 15.22, 15.85, 10.62, 14.46, 13.63, 13.67, 11.74, (10.16), 11.31, (9.81), (9.87), 14.74, 14.05, 11.51, 10.84, 17.46, 11.21, 16.76, 15.13, (7.82[LL skip what?]), 14.32, 18.05, 11.35, 10.66, 10.92, 12.15, 10.44, 15.52, (9.80), 13.17, (9.34), 13.81, 12.55, (9.98), (10.06), 14.07, 15.41, 11.06, 11.19, (7.30), 11.98, 10.55, 16.35, 14.77, 13.18, (9.42), 12.06, (10.04), 10.36, 11.85, (10.17), (8.90), 12.53, (10.23), 11.83, 11.85, 10.48, (DNF(10.47)), 11.14, (10.18), 14.22, 12.87, 12.88, 11.08, 13.61, (9.00), (9.44), (10.21), 11.45, (10.00), 12.17, 15.56, 10.75, 12.32, 17.17, (8.16), 16.02, 13.28, (9.61), 12.73, 21.14, 10.51, 12.00, 16.35, 11.99, 13.40, 13.23, 12.52, (9.68), 12.32, 11.14, 12.96, (10.09), 11.16, 10.70, 12.12, 10.50, 14.13, 11.15, 11.05, 11.47, 12.01, 11.59, (9.20), (10.29), 14.25, 10.42, 10.31, 11.54, (10.07), 12.15, 12.64, 14.24, 12.98, 13.32, 11.28, 11.72, 11.02, 11.29, 10.38, 13.35, 10.92, 11.83, 12.02, 10.54, 12.20, 10.66, 13.78, 14.81, 11.27, 11.93, 12.51, 11.58, 12.21, 15.20, 11.21, 13.12, 13.48, (10.29), 12.44, 16.07, 17.33, 15.91, 13.00, 11.52, 13.99, 10.99, 12.07, 14.55, 10.40, 12.33, 10.62, (8.81), 12.17, 10.33, (9.93), 10.70, 13.76, 12.74, (9.19), 13.13, (10.07), 14.81, 10.50, (10.12), 13.33, 11.55, 12.55, (9.33), 12.73, 12.18, 11.15, 11.60, 11.79, 13.56, 12.37, 12.58, 12.67, 11.09, 15.16, 13.15, (7.56), 15.09, 12.42, 12.39[Another Ja?], 11.64, 11.01, 11.27, 11.14, (9.73), 17.67, 11.07, 12.04, 10.86, 11.71, 14.90, 11.94, 12.11, 13.44, 10.45, 11.04, 11.87, 29.00, (8.06), 14.67, 12.43, (7.25), 14.29, 11.78, 13.30, 10.56, 13.92, 10.40, 12.10, 11.40, 10.44, 13.14, 12.18, 11.78, 13.40, 10.52, (7.60), 12.32, 12.18, 11.30, 13.11, 10.46, 14.86, 12.01, (10.06), 10.83, 12.27, (9.14), 11.00, 12.30, (9.32), 10.37, 14.53, 10.79, 10.51, 13.94, 12.62, 11.14, (9.01), (9.59), 10.37, 11.93, 13.49, 16.94, (9.84), 13.94, 13.93, (10.17), 10.70, (8.80), 11.68, (8.99), 12.82, 15.39, 11.34, 11.95, (8.34[Same OLL x2?]), (9.56), 10.57, (9.49), (9.98), (9.48), (8.49), 10.48, (9.34), 10.83, (9.51), 15.13, (9.68), 11.50, 13.31, 12.62, (9.34), (9.88), 10.34, (9.19), 14.14, (6.93), (9.36), (8.93), 10.37, 10.77, 11.86, 13.34, (9.63), 12.04, 10.53, (DNF(12.60)), (10.24), 13.82, 10.93, 10.40, 10.47, 11.82, 12.21, 11.43, 14.52, 12.66, 11.01, (7.43), 12.03, (9.31), (9.79), 10.48, (9.70), 11.48, 14.04, 12.15, 12.57, (10.13), 12.90, 12.64, 10.77, 10.32, 11.81, 11.13, 10.61, 12.36, 11.14, 12.26, 11.59, 12.13, 11.14, (10.29), 10.59, 12.00, 12.27, 12.93, 10.65, 12.74, 14.70, 13.79, 11.00, 14.75, (9.77), 15.91, 12.48, 13.27, 14.80, (8.95), 10.35, 11.54, 11.99, 12.21, 11.60, 12.59, 15.92, 11.65, 17.73, (8.03), 11.56, 17.19, 13.09, 11.34, (9.65), 11.95, 11.57, 12.09, 11.47, 12.45, 13.10, 11.82, 12.40, 13.99, 11.49, (9.32), 11.93, 10.38, 12.54, 11.22, 10.99, 12.29, 13.09, 11.25, 13.70, 15.83, 15.75, 12.94, 11.90, 13.42, 14.66, 11.94, 10.70, 15.88, 10.90, 11.36, 13.59, 11.46, 12.60, 12.91, 10.89, 11.94, 13.24, 12.50, 12.17, 12.21, 10.56, (9.73), 10.84, 17.82, (10.20), 11.27, 13.86, 10.37, 13.16, 14.58, 13.82, 13.10, (9.19), 15.86, 12.27, 10.81, 11.13, 14.45, 10.84, 14.60, 15.67, 11.22, 14.68, 15.38, 12.47, 13.92, 12.46, 14.37, 11.53, 10.71, 10.68, 13.77, (9.32), 10.90, 13.62, 12.01, 13.25, 12.51, 10.55, 14.23, 16.62, 11.67, (9.99), 11.34, 14.12, 11.20, 11.94, 12.79, (9.66), 13.25, 12.82, 11.73, 13.03, 10.65, 11.79, 10.68, 12.37, 11.17, (7.97), 10.83, 11.14, 10.87, 14.68, 10.89, 10.31, 11.27, 14.82, 12.08, 11.89, 13.63, 11.11, 11.08, (9.39), 11.31, 12.93, 14.68, 14.52, 11.89, 12.53, 13.65, 15.16, 11.47, 11.03, 13.44, 11.97, 12.64, 11.06, (9.25), 10.70, 13.24, 12.87, (10.07), (9.51), 11.24, 10.75, 11.87, 12.01, (9.28), 10.46, 12.16, 17.86, 11.62, 14.41, 15.13, 12.82, 13.65, 16.98, 12.62, 12.38, 13.22, 15.62, 12.72, 11.49, 11.60, 13.37, 11.77, 15.12, 23.08, 14.84, 11.14, 12.96, 13.13, (9.56), 13.16, 11.75, 10.33, 12.27, 15.63, 12.40, 12.12, 12.89, (9.29), 15.45, 11.46, 14.07, 11.67, 10.93, 11.23, 10.51, 11.94, 11.37, 13.49, 11.36, 12.13, 17.33, 11.53, 12.17, 14.06, 14.45, 11.68, 13.88, 13.29


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 3, 2022)

Would you guys consider me sub 12?



Spoiler: 11.99 Ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-03
avg of 1000: 11.99

Time List:
14.45, 12.65, 11.07, 13.58, 12.54, 10.26, 15.47, 14.32, 13.16, 10.85, 11.18, (16.63), 11.23, 11.69, 14.65, 11.15, 10.82, 13.06, (7.96), 10.37, 11.82, 10.51, 10.03, 10.94, 15.39, 12.24, 10.43, 12.99, 13.51, 11.18, 9.49, 15.20, 13.91, 12.64, 11.44, 12.44, 11.60, 10.09, 11.09, 12.71, (18.17), 10.58, 11.48, 11.55, 10.12, 12.76, 12.07, 12.61, 9.74, 12.51, 10.97, 14.57, 13.27, 14.17, 13.03, 10.55, 10.24, 10.70, 14.99, 12.77, 11.16, 14.65, 14.05, 15.22, 15.85, 10.62, 14.46, 13.63, 13.67, 11.74, 10.16, 11.31, 9.81, 9.87, 14.74, 14.05, 11.51, 10.84, (17.46), 11.21, (16.76), 15.13, (7.82[LL skip what?]), 14.32, (18.05), 11.35, 10.66, 10.92, 12.15, 10.44, 15.52, 9.80, 13.17, 9.34, 13.81, 12.55, 9.98, 10.06, 14.07, 15.41, 11.06, 11.19, (7.30), 11.98, 10.55, (16.35), 14.77, 13.18, 9.42, 12.06, 10.04, 10.36, 11.85, 10.17, (8.90), 12.53, 10.23, 11.83, 11.85, 10.48, (DNF(10.47)), 11.14, 10.18, 14.22, 12.87, 12.88, 11.08, 13.61, (9.00), 9.44, 10.21, 11.45, 10.00, 12.17, 15.56, 10.75, 12.32, (17.17), (8.16), 16.02, 13.28, 9.61, 12.73, (21.14), 10.51, 12.00, (16.35), 11.99, 13.40, 13.23, 12.52, 9.68, 12.32, 11.14, 12.96, 10.09, 11.16, 10.70, 12.12, 10.50, 14.13, 11.15, 11.05, 11.47, 12.01, 11.59, 9.20, 10.29, 14.25, 10.42, 10.31, 11.54, 10.07, 12.15, 12.64, 14.24, 12.98, 13.32, 11.28, 11.72, 11.02, 11.29, 10.38, 13.35, 10.92, 11.83, 12.02, 10.54, 12.20, 10.66, 13.78, 14.81, 11.27, 11.93, 12.51, 11.58, 12.21, 15.20, 11.21, 13.12, 13.48, 10.29, 12.44, (16.07), (17.33), 15.91, 13.00, 11.52, 13.99, 10.99, 12.07, 14.55, 10.40, 12.33, 10.62, (8.81), 12.17, 10.33, 9.93, 10.70, 13.76, 12.74, 9.19, 13.13, 10.07, 14.81, 10.50, 10.12, 13.33, 11.55, 12.55, 9.33, 12.73, 12.18, 11.15, 11.60, 11.79, 13.56, 12.37, 12.58, 12.67, 11.09, 15.16, 13.15, (7.56), 15.09, 12.42, 12.39[Another Ja?], 11.64, 11.01, 11.27, 11.14, 9.73, (17.67), 11.07, 12.04, 10.86, 11.71, 14.90, 11.94, 12.11, 13.44, 10.45, 11.04, 11.87, (29.00), (8.06), 14.67, 12.43, (7.25), 14.29, 11.78, 13.30, 10.56, 13.92, 10.40, 12.10, 11.40, 10.44, 13.14, 12.18, 11.78, 13.40, 10.52, (7.60), 12.32, 12.18, 11.30, 13.11, 10.46, 14.86, 12.01, 10.06, 10.83, 12.27, 9.14, 11.00, 12.30, 9.32, 10.37, 14.53, 10.79, 10.51, 13.94, 12.62, 11.14, (9.01), 9.59, 10.37, 11.93, 13.49, (16.94), 9.84, 13.94, 13.93, 10.17, 10.70, (8.80), 11.68, (8.99), 12.82, 15.39, 11.34, 11.95, (8.34[Same OLL x2?]), 9.56, 10.57, 9.49, 9.98, 9.48, (8.49), 10.48, (DNF(9.34)), 10.83, (DNF(9.51)), 15.13, (DNF(9.68)), 11.50, 13.31, 12.62, 9.34, 9.88, 10.34, 9.19, 14.14, (6.93), 9.36, (8.93), 10.37, 10.77, 11.86, 13.34, 9.63, 12.04, 10.53, (DNF(12.60)), 10.24, 13.82, 10.93, 10.40, 10.47, 11.82, 12.21, 11.43, 14.52, 12.66, 11.01, (7.43), 12.03, 9.31, 9.79, 10.48, 9.70, 11.48, 14.04, 12.15, 12.57, 10.13, 12.90, 12.64, 10.77, 10.32, 11.81, 11.13, 10.61, 12.36, 11.14, 12.26, 11.59, 12.13, 11.14, 10.29, 10.59, 12.00, 12.27, 12.93, 10.65, 12.74, 14.70, 13.79, 11.00, 14.75, 9.77, 15.91, 12.48, 13.27, 14.80, (8.95), 10.35, 11.54, 11.99, 12.21, 11.60, 12.59, 15.92, 11.65, (17.73), (8.03), 11.56, (17.19), 13.09, 11.34, 9.65, 11.95, 11.57, 12.09, 11.47, 12.45, 13.10, 11.82, 12.40, 13.99, 11.49, 9.32, 11.93, 10.38, 12.54, 11.22, 10.99, 12.29, 13.09, 11.25, 13.70, 15.83, 15.75, 12.94, 11.90, 13.42, 14.66, 11.94, 10.70, 15.88, 10.90, 11.36, 13.59, 11.46, 12.60, 12.91, 10.89, 11.94, 13.24, 12.50, 12.17, 12.21, 10.56, 9.73, 10.84, (17.82), 10.20, 11.27, 13.86, 10.37, 13.16, 14.58, 13.82, 13.10, 9.19, 15.86, 12.27, 10.81, 11.13, 14.45, 10.84, 14.60, 15.67, 11.22, 14.68, 15.38, 12.47, 13.92, 12.46, 14.37, 11.53, 10.71, 10.68, 13.77, 9.32, 10.90, 13.62, 12.01, 13.25, 12.51, 10.55, 14.23, (16.62), 11.67, 9.99, 11.34, 14.12, 11.20, 11.94, 12.79, 9.66, 13.25, 12.82, 11.73, 13.03, 10.65, 11.79, 10.68, 12.37, 11.17, (7.97), 10.83, 11.14, 10.87, 14.68, 10.89, 10.31, 11.27, 14.82, 12.08, 11.89, 13.63, 11.11, 11.08, 9.39, 11.31, 12.93, 14.68, 14.52, 11.89, 12.53, 13.65, 15.16, 11.47, 11.03, 13.44, 11.97, 12.64, 11.06, 9.25, 10.70, 13.24, 12.87, 10.07, 9.51, 11.24, 10.75, 11.87, 12.01, 9.28, 10.46, 12.16, (17.86), 11.62, 14.41, 15.13, 12.82, 13.65, (16.98), 12.62, 12.38, 13.22, 15.62, 12.72, 11.49, 11.60, 13.37, 11.77, 15.12, (23.08), 14.84, 11.14, 12.96, 13.13, 9.56, 13.16, 11.75, 10.33, 12.27, 15.63, 12.40, 12.12, 12.89, 9.29, 15.45, 11.46, 14.07, 11.67, 10.93, 11.23, 10.51, 11.94, 11.37, 13.49, 11.36, 12.13, (17.33), 11.53, 12.17, 14.06, 14.45, 11.68, 13.88, 13.29, 11.40, 11.16, 13.25, (17.22), (17.32), 14.16, 10.28, 13.75, 14.08, (18.79), 10.13, 12.88, 11.41, 13.58, 9.22, 14.52, 10.79, 12.42, 12.36, (17.14), (16.22), 10.32, 11.99, 12.34, 12.37, 11.89, 10.71, 11.21, 14.20, 15.41, 13.07, 11.61, 15.41, 15.52, 10.99, 12.60, 9.50, 9.23, 14.09, 10.57, 13.83, 13.23, 11.14, (16.74), 12.08, 11.49, 11.11, 12.47, (8.69), 12.65, 9.83, 13.05, 13.86, (24.63), 10.00, 12.47, 10.17, 13.16, 11.13, 12.96, 15.35, 13.82, 11.35, (18.36), 12.86, 11.93, 12.36, (25.79), 11.90, (17.52), 10.30, (25.69), 15.69, (17.37), 9.61, 11.97, 12.39, 13.75, (32.20), 12.18, 9.43, 12.08, 11.77, 13.02, 11.71, 12.86, 12.37, 9.45, 12.00, 11.60, 11.65, (8.86), (16.05), 10.11, 10.77, 11.71, 12.18, (44.30), 11.15, (17.02), 12.73, 11.76, 11.28, 12.22, 11.42, 11.58, 13.99, 9.48, 11.60, 11.94, 12.60, 9.44, 13.96, 11.44, 10.73, 12.25, 14.41, 13.31, 14.58, 14.23, 11.76, 14.04, 11.98, 10.20, 9.59, 11.83, 11.71, 13.60, 12.63, 12.21, 12.77, 10.85, 13.20, 14.20, 13.13, 11.67, 12.23, 12.94, 12.21, 13.37, 11.10, (7.60), 11.10, 9.41, (7.46), 10.11, 9.89, 12.31, 9.71, (7.82), 12.39, 11.26, 13.73, 10.06, 11.73, 11.97, (8.65), 9.14, 10.63, 11.23, 12.39, 11.93, 11.22, 12.50, (17.63), 10.40, 13.61, 14.08, 11.56, (8.08), 11.75, 10.49, 10.38, 14.17, 11.56, 11.39, 13.20, 11.65, 11.42, 11.76, 11.97, 12.16, (8.96), 12.76, 15.50, 14.18, 10.13, (7.19), (8.36), 10.18, 11.69, (16.58), (19.36), 14.68, 13.59, 12.54, 13.40, 14.33, 14.66, 10.83, 13.43, 11.90, 10.57, 11.92, 13.85, 12.22, 12.89, 12.05, 12.53, (16.86), 11.39, 11.52, 11.63, 11.08, 11.50, 12.32, 11.04, 11.42, 9.67, 15.59, 15.72, 9.54, 9.56, 10.96, (8.06), (8.42), 10.36, 11.09, 11.15, 10.40, 12.67, 11.31, 12.34, 13.56, (8.73), 10.15, 10.59, 11.53, 11.68, 12.70, 10.90, 10.42, 9.73, 10.03, 9.81, 15.02, 10.77, (7.37), 11.79, 15.90, (8.35), (8.96), 10.44, 11.77, 12.34, 11.99, 13.53, 15.02, 12.16, 9.42, 15.72, 11.07, 9.52, 14.03, 10.85, 14.12, 12.62, 13.77, 15.27, (8.54), 10.61, 10.23, 13.52, 13.57, 11.73, 13.96, 12.76, (8.28), 14.97, 11.97, 11.52, 14.73, 12.79, 10.74, 10.62, (8.16), 12.79, 12.86, 10.37, (8.57), 10.80, 15.49, 14.29, (16.97), 10.94, 10.59, 11.94, 10.92, 11.95, 11.33, 10.55, 10.66, 11.03, 11.34, 11.94, 10.92, 10.42, (8.60), 12.42, 11.65, 9.89, 14.11, 11.66, 11.77, 12.81, (7.82), 9.20, 12.00, 10.62, 12.02, 12.46, 9.94, 12.90, 10.50, 12.03, 9.71, 10.06, 9.84, 14.16, 11.97, 10.36, 10.33, 12.66, 14.01, 10.54, 11.46, 9.90, 11.83, 10.73, 10.28, 10.80, (8.60), (9.04), 11.21, 12.33, 10.51, 12.26, 12.17, 9.36, 11.59, 10.90, (17.28), (16.60), 11.82, 11.36, 12.76, 11.66, 10.73, 11.69, 10.18, 10.78, 9.28, 11.53, 9.05, 11.75+, 10.45, 11.50, 12.84, 12.02, 10.85, (8.44), 12.75, 12.55, 9.51, (7.93), 15.35, (7.52), 12.23, (8.41), 10.84, 10.27, 12.44, 10.47, 11.78


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 3, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Would you guys consider me sub 12?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I would say you're sub-12


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)

Any goals for Saturday?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Any goals for Saturday?


I am now writing my goals!


Mains and Goals for Berkeley fall!

2x2: PB single and average
Valk 2 LM

3x3: Sub 10 single and sub 11 average, my last average and single were too good
Gan 11 M Pro

3x3 OH: PB average
Gan 11 M Pro

Sq-1: average and PB single
YJ MGC Sq-1

Skewb: PB average
Gan Skewb M Enhanced


----------



## gsingh (Sep 7, 2022)

What about the other events?
And what cube for 3x3?
EDIT: nvm you edited it


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 8, 2022)

Guess who's sub 1:40 on mega!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
avg of 200: 1:39.51

Time List:
(2:07.37), (2:06.98), 1:47.96, 1:54.65, 1:44.35, 1:36.19, 1:54.33, (2:02.71), 1:42.16, 1:46.97, 1:46.64, 1:36.95, 1:49.51, (2:03.87), 1:37.82, 1:55.97, 1:40.95, 1:37.50, (2:16.87), 1:34.33, 1:56.83, 1:47.67, 1:46.40, (1:59.97), 1:39.99, 1:27.68, 1:54.54, 1:45.46, 1:29.44, 1:36.28, 1:38.41, (2:07.15), 1:43.97, 1:44.79, 1:53.55, 1:46.41, 1:53.74, 1:56.64, 1:51.85, 1:35.82, 1:43.46, 1:35.22, 1:38.31, 1:46.12, 1:50.21, 1:32.83, 1:51.53, 1:52.97, 1:51.70, 1:49.70, (2:04.27), 1:51.40, 1:49.54, 1:35.92, (1:59.56), 1:35.78, 1:23.79, 1:34.24, 1:58.06, 1:53.53, 1:43.90, 1:32.81, 1:40.18, 1:29.31, 1:50.63, 1:26.44, 1:24.55, 1:27.03, 1:44.11, 1:45.43, 1:55.51, 1:49.27, 1:50.62, 1:52.56, 1:36.51, 1:36.69, 1:37.09, 1:45.15, 1:36.39, 1:35.04, 1:35.41, 1:42.96, 1:43.55, 1:37.37, 1:43.87, 1:52.61, 1:39.80, 1:36.71, 1:46.01, 1:42.48, 1:55.01, 1:28.36, 1:39.67, 1:48.75, 1:21.60, 1:43.14, 1:26.38, 1:19.96, 1:32.47, 1:52.05, 1:55.07, 1:29.88, 1:34.91, 1:49.15, 1:22.59, 1:39.13, 1:41.54, 1:32.47, 1:34.54, 1:45.00, 1:55.41, 1:37.41, 1:36.65, 1:48.16, 1:36.24, 1:40.34, 1:38.87, 1:56.65, 1:39.17, 1:27.90, 1:49.62, 1:32.76, 1:23.13, 1:58.69, 1:35.76, 1:55.44, 1:43.71, 1:38.47, 1:22.60[PLL Skip?], 1:44.18, 1:49.73, 1:29.64, 1:52.20, 1:52.12, 1:35.21, 1:43.08, 1:23.73, 1:42.36, 1:39.26, 1:30.53, 1:25.18, 1:45.85, 1:31.03, 1:32.06, 1:25.95, 1:24.07, 1:33.02, 1:48.72, 1:44.26, 1:37.96, 1:43.22, 1:43.48, 1:30.64, 1:22.82, 1:25.43, 1:33.12, 1:24.49, (2:28.60), 1:48.03, 1:26.36, (1:18.63), (1:18.40), 1:34.48, 1:25.48, 1:22.20, 1:23.63, 1:26.41, 1:28.31, (1:17.95), (1:17.72), 1:31.47, 1:26.89, 1:42.03, 1:21.56, 1:33.66, 1:25.23, (1:14.52), 1:29.14, 1:22.18, (1:18.28), (1:17.98), (1:19.27), (1:14.11), 1:53.65, 1:27.36, 1:59.40, 1:21.55, 1:37.98, 1:28.32, 1:58.23, 1:31.17, 1:34.52, 1:26.73, 1:37.20, 1:41.85, 1:50.72, (1:15.32), 1:29.85, 1:36.01, 1:38.30


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Sep 8, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Guess who's sub 1:40 on mega!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-07
> avg of 200: 1:39.51
> ...


me crying in not even having an ao100


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> me crying in not even having an ao100


I grinded megaminx for a while.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 8, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> me crying in not even having an ao100


I don't even have an ao12.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 8, 2022)

gsingh said:


> I don't even have an ao12.


And I've never touched a megaminx.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 10, 2022)

So. I did a lot of cubing



Spoiler: 4.98 2x2 Ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 1000: 4.98

Time List:
4.75, 7.67, 8.28, 6.51, (9.01), 5.82, 6.32, 6.97, 5.97, 7.02, 6.22, 7.67, 7.47, 8.36, 5.63, 8.57, (9.64), 6.78, 7.50, 6.75, 8.23, 2.48, 7.36, (9.29), 7.29, 6.82, (10.64), 6.61, 6.28, 5.56, 8.02, 6.59, 7.12, (8.64), 6.81, 8.19, 6.57, 6.55, 6.77, 6.40, 7.91, 6.83, (17.13), 7.63, 7.22, (9.14), 7.80, 6.88, 6.77, (9.18), 8.22, 6.22, 8.08, 5.02, 6.20, 6.01, 4.85, 8.19, 5.29, (9.43), (8.88), 7.56, (9.39), 4.79, 3.68, 7.94, 5.96, (8.84), 6.99, 6.78, 6.32, 8.45, 4.06, 5.55, 6.47, 5.91, 7.17, 4.99, 5.72, 6.23, (9.82), (8.75), 5.18, 8.62, (12.03), (9.53), 4.06, 7.43, 4.93, 6.74, 6.07, 6.34, 7.04, 8.17, 4.32, (12.22), 8.44, 8.16, (DNF(3.68)), 6.78, (9.57), 7.32, 5.72, 7.42, 5.02, 5.47, 7.29, (9.82), 3.80, (10.85), 5.42, (9.32), 5.70, 5.09, 6.42, 6.50, 5.87, 6.42, 6.51, 5.03, 7.09, 6.02, 4.60, 3.34, 5.81, 7.62, 8.02, 8.02+, 5.48, 7.98, 5.52, 6.17, 6.37, 6.68, 8.14, 3.91, 5.92, 6.69, 6.18, (9.66), (11.11), 6.69, 4.23, 4.13, 5.63, 3.61, 5.34, 7.17, 5.39, 7.27, 7.08, 5.56, 5.43, 6.39, 3.16, 6.44, 6.07, 6.94, 5.31, 5.86, 5.55, 4.88, 6.78, 4.08, 5.60, 6.25, 5.27, 7.24, 2.84, 4.34, 4.51, 7.21, (11.05), 7.25, 6.77, (9.49), 3.41, (9.31), 7.44, (9.01), 3.21, 6.93, 7.96, 5.60, 6.66, (11.99), 4.69, 5.21, 4.12, (9.21), (10.36), 3.65, 6.60, (9.28), 4.19, 5.11, 6.75, 7.66, 8.52, 7.43, 5.89, 7.42, 8.26, 8.19, 5.02, 6.26, 6.72, 6.38, (9.95), 5.82, 7.30, 5.23, 6.96, 4.62, 5.91, 4.18, (8.81), (11.70), 5.68, 6.02, 8.06, 4.86, 7.27, 8.53, 6.22, 6.21, 7.67, 6.08, 7.81, 6.57, 6.97, 7.92, 6.34, 8.64, 6.06, 5.70, 6.71, 8.16, 5.92, (10.15), 6.45, (10.80), 5.32, 6.15, 5.83, 5.44, 7.88, 4.11, 5.71, 6.27, 5.00, 6.28, 6.81, (10.44), 7.53, 8.31, 7.24, 4.80, 6.04, 7.40, 7.75, 5.01, 8.63, 5.26, (14.47), (9.95), 6.65, 4.64, 6.65, 4.95, 7.94, 8.31, 5.43, 5.88, 6.41, 3.79, 7.92, 7.13, 7.51, 5.76, 7.10, 8.26, 5.31, (10.56), 5.81, 3.75, 4.74, 5.41, 5.67, 5.83, 3.10, 5.89, 5.31, 4.39, 5.71, 6.72, 2.91, 6.16, 4.93, 3.70, 5.57, 5.34, 5.94, 6.97+, (13.06), 4.60, 6.19, 2.77, (2.08), 4.64, 4.32, 3.99, 3.87, 3.10, 3.33, 6.58+, 4.75, 7.26, 7.26, 3.14, (11.82), 7.08, 5.73, 5.17, 6.54, 6.54, 4.49, (1.30), 4.84, 4.67, 3.70, 2.69, 3.19, 4.48, 3.46, 4.60, 2.80, 3.32, 6.03, 4.71, 4.72, (1.92), 3.96, 6.50, 5.52, 3.21, 4.74, 4.98, 4.19, 3.61, 3.88, 3.67, 3.30, 4.36, 3.99, 6.00, 6.56, 4.12, 3.47, 4.59, 3.10, 4.59, 2.42, 2.37, 5.70, 5.12, (1.99), 2.44, 7.47, 4.89, 4.28, 6.04, 4.63, 4.53, 3.67, (1.83), 7.17, 5.36, 7.14, (1.94), (1.97), 5.64, 7.60, 3.80, 4.12, 4.80, 2.88, 4.95, 4.85, 4.42, 4.80, 5.60, 4.31, 5.14, 5.43, 3.44, 5.37, 6.12, 5.10, 4.91, 3.97, 4.72, (2.34), 3.26, 3.86, 2.67, (1.51), 3.38, (2.31), 5.11, 4.76, 2.65, 6.33, 5.05, 4.82, 2.61, (2.23), 4.65, 2.74, 3.20, 4.84, (1.45), 6.59, 3.26, 5.40, 5.72, 4.20, 5.30, 5.80, 7.84, 5.87, 5.20, 4.60, 6.04, 4.04, (2.00), 3.65, (1.60), 6.37, 3.70, 5.33, 4.83, 5.27, 3.54, 2.46, 5.20, 3.46, 4.52, 3.72, 4.68, 3.61, 3.13, 4.47, 5.60, 4.08, 3.88, 4.56, 5.29, 4.11, 5.78, 3.48, 3.39, 3.38, 4.55, 3.65, 4.88, 5.32, 4.09, 4.32, 3.34, 4.77, 5.02, 5.28, 5.55, 3.23, 3.90, 4.29, 3.26, 4.76, (2.08), 3.13, 5.01, 4.15, 2.82, 6.07, 7.51, 4.26, 5.71, 3.65, 4.23, 7.33, 5.92, (2.02), 2.85, 4.65, 4.29, 3.73, 6.28, 6.23, 3.48, 2.81, 5.09, 3.39, 5.66, 5.66, 3.69, 3.47, 3.70, 6.22, (1.70), 4.54, 4.56, 3.39, 2.93, 3.13, 4.91, 5.58, (9.66), 3.10, 3.08, 2.88, (1.87), (1.51), 4.33, 3.91, 3.88, 4.14, (1.76), 3.57, (1.10), 3.60, 5.14, 5.58, 4.47, 4.78, 4.72, 3.30, 3.33, 4.04, 3.92, 4.09, 6.06, 2.65, 4.84, 2.75, 3.47, 4.71, 3.78, 6.48, 4.21, 7.19, 2.91, 3.69, (2.33), (1.90), 4.46, 3.50, 2.62, 4.06, 3.45, 5.44, 5.89, 5.03, 4.72, (1.37), (1.25), 4.49, 4.22, 4.32, 3.06, 4.43, 2.39, 4.58, 3.34, (2.29), 3.68, (0.94), (DNF(2.51)), 3.06, 3.15, (2.11), (2.24), 2.90, 4.26, 4.30, 5.18, 4.72, 2.49, 4.12, 6.01, 4.33, 6.20, 5.79, (1.94), 4.91, 3.34, 2.77, 6.44, 5.04, 3.47, 4.45, 3.86, 3.71, 4.94, 4.95, 4.32, 4.27, 7.11, 3.88, 3.87, 3.98, 3.55, 6.14, 3.77, 2.76, 4.28, (1.91), (1.09), (1.37), 4.08, 3.15, 3.59, 4.47, 5.03, 2.67, 3.82, 2.86, 4.32, 4.41, 4.98, 4.81, 3.80, 2.70, 6.11, (2.28), (1.89), 2.75, 4.92, 8.16, 5.18, 4.02, 4.11, 3.98, 4.57, 3.51, 2.92, 5.26, 6.14, 4.16, 2.46, 6.96, 3.90, 3.19, 3.26, 5.58, 4.06, 7.82, 3.59, 6.21, 3.94, 6.30, 4.08, 5.39, 4.99, 4.50, 4.39, 2.84, 6.36, 8.36, 2.61, 4.56, 4.13, 3.36, 6.86, 6.24, 5.30, 4.84, 3.44, 5.16, 4.27, 5.05, 2.86[One-Looked, Lefty hedge, t perm], 2.99, (2.31), 4.90, 5.70, 3.74, 6.36, 4.34, 3.11, 4.32, 2.67, 5.55, 4.55, 3.85, 3.78, 2.42, (1.82[Actually, 1st layer+OLL was predicted, lol]), 2.69[R2 U R2 FL], 3.17, 4.80, 3.49, 4.06, (2.21), 3.89, (9.77), 4.49, 3.92, 4.92, 3.91, 6.43, 5.31, (1.27), 5.30, (2.05), 4.31, 4.45, 6.35, 3.35, 6.86, 4.40, 4.63, 4.58, 5.85, (1.29), 2.90, 6.58, 3.92, 4.70, 4.09, 5.12, 4.99, 4.62, (1.10), 4.93, 4.74, 2.88, 4.19, 5.10, 6.84, 6.25, 6.13, 4.18, 2.96, 4.65, 4.80, (1.10), 3.48, 4.09, 4.02, 3.32, 4.92, 4.76, 3.88, 5.13, 4.94, 5.85, 4.17, 4.72, 4.06, 3.87, 5.63, (9.74), 4.75, 5.22, (2.18), 4.37, 8.50, 3.64, 4.43, 5.55, 3.33, 5.06, 4.08, 3.99, 3.79, 5.77, 3.89, (2.23), 3.04, 2.59, 3.66, 3.91, 4.71, 4.58, 4.12, 4.09, 6.66, 4.57, 4.57, 5.56, 5.06, 3.85, (9.52), 4.88, 6.08, 3.86, 3.25, 3.53, 3.16, 4.13, 4.17, 6.85, 3.79, 3.48, (1.49), 5.50, 3.71, 5.82, 3.89, 3.81, 2.96, 5.43, 2.36, 3.02, 5.69, 3.67, (11.15), 5.59, 4.78, 5.81, 2.35, 5.89, 3.04, 5.96, 3.86, 2.84, 4.81, 2.78, 3.06, 3.77, 2.95, 3.07, 7.25, 3.86, 4.24, 5.25, 2.78, 4.64, 2.68, 3.14, 5.14, (2.18), 6.53, 3.18, 3.04, (1.45), 3.71, 2.56, 3.45, 4.59, 6.37, 5.20, 4.93, 5.87, 2.61, (1.34), 2.54, 6.21, 7.07, 3.86, 4.24, 4.23, 3.59, 2.79, 3.44, 5.10, 4.20, 3.45, 3.74, 4.49, 2.72, 3.14, 5.54, 3.63, 4.73, 3.93, 4.28, 4.67, 4.06, 4.50, 6.58, 4.49, 4.54, 6.56, 8.22, 3.55, 5.79, 3.78, 3.71, 4.51, 5.11, 3.70, 3.95, 6.34, 5.59, 7.08, 3.39, 7.58, 4.07, 4.86, 4.70, 4.83, 4.98, (9.59), 5.26, 6.73, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 3.72, 4.61, 2.35, 3.38, 3.85, 3.79, 4.73, 2.59, 3.65, 2.48, 3.47, 2.79, 4.15, 5.67, 5.71, 2.60, 3.44, 4.67, 3.83, 6.60, 4.46, 2.73, 4.92, 4.82, 3.69, 5.35, 5.36, 5.12, 5.88, 3.80, 4.11, 2.48, 4.00, 4.94, 4.44, 5.27, 3.78, 6.18, 3.47, 5.22, 5.00, 4.10, 4.81, 3.02, 4.49, 6.50, 4.49, 5.86, 5.69, 4.16, 2.95, 4.60, 5.91, 2.61, 4.88, 5.09, 4.06, 3.29, 4.57, 2.86, 3.43, 3.69, 5.25, 2.55, 2.67, 4.47, 3.21, (1.94), 3.54, 4.65, 3.96, 5.10, 4.70, 4.73, 3.40, 5.29, 4.45






Spoiler: 3x3 Session



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
solves/total: 14124/14233

single
best: 5.44
worst: 2:52.05

mean of 3
current: 11.84 (σ = 3.09)
best: 8.03 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 5
current: 11.14 (σ = 0.15)
best: 9.00 (σ = 1.19)

avg of 12
current: 10.79 (σ = 0.79)
best: 10.03 (σ = 1.50)

avg of 100
current: 11.43 (σ = 1.62)
best: 11.18 (σ = 1.28)

avg of 200
current: 11.64 (σ = 1.59)
best: 11.42 (σ = 1.45)

avg of 1000
current: 16.28 (σ = 3.90)
best: 11.87 (σ = 1.55)

avg of 10000
current: 18.90 (σ = 5.53)
best: 18.37 (σ = 5.75)

Average: 16.85 (σ = 5.33)
Mean: 17.23

Time List:
13.73, 12.50, 9.97, 11.90, 9.98, 15.41, 8.48, 11.15, 10.11, 14.24, 17.00, 10.04, 9.16, 14.54, 11.34+, 11.16+, 10.82, 10.87, 18.53, 15.61, 14.86, 11.98, 8.72, 9.65, 9.76, 11.61+, 14.89+, 18.00, 8.68+, 11.55+, 15.43+, 10.60+, 9.51+, 10.37, 12.86, 10.94, 11.22, 13.38, 10.36, 10.75, 11.52, 8.93, 11.12+, 10.48+, 10.04, 14.46, 18.04, 19.10, 13.28, 12.61, 11.47, 10.49, 9.50, 13.94, 13.77, 8.64, 14.10, 9.13, 11.26, 12.52, 9.61, 12.58, 8.58, 9.78, 12.42, 10.67, 11.46, 10.12, 10.11, 12.00, 8.32, 10.48, 11.56, 11.20, 10.44, 13.86, 8.70, 12.10, 11.33, 11.96, 11.81, 14.31, 12.66, 11.80, 9.27, 10.78+, 8.51, 17.31+, 10.55+, 10.84, 15.47, 15.45, 13.16, 10.42, 10.74, 16.53, 12.01, 12.61, 14.85, 13.31, 11.82, DNF(17.23), 8.80, 12.16, 12.20, 15.36, 16.89, 11.57, 9.67, 13.25, 12.07, 11.16, 14.34, 12.35, 11.64, 10.12, 16.88, 9.75, 11.32, 13.30, 15.59, 11.17, 11.57, 10.26, 10.63, 14.48, 9.88, 14.23, 15.32, 10.37, 9.99, 13.12, 13.01, 10.53[Pseudo X], 13.64, 12.45, 10.26, 8.68, 12.04, 16.56, 13.46, 7.65, 11.08, 21.52, 18.63, 6.52, 13.24, 11.75, 9.79, 11.55, 10.79, 13.19, 14.97, 14.71, 10.49, 15.29, 11.04, 8.75, 14.49, 15.51, 13.57, 13.00, 18.04, 10.01, 7.16, 9.46, 11.67+, 11.46+, 10.06, 9.77, 8.63, 9.43, 10.90, 9.64, 13.49, 10.99, 11.51, 12.28, 12.89, 14.09, 10.92, 5.44, 14.19, 11.69, 11.68, 12.86, 12.36, 21.79, 13.37, 10.14, 9.79, 15.42, 14.47, 10.12, 14.69, 10.94, 12.12, 13.58, 10.76, 10.71, 8.83, 11.39, 12.89, 11.49, 9.11, 14.84, 14.26, 11.76, 13.40, 11.02, 15.23, 13.60, 13.11, DNF(11.21), 12.24, 13.91, 12.76, 10.11, 10.54, 12.67, 9.78, 17.64, 13.28+, 11.86, 10.87, 11.64, 12.57, 11.65, 13.50, 10.97, 11.84, 14.07, 8.70, 12.96, 13.29, 14.86, 9.47, 9.88, 13.55, 14.07, 9.85, 11.28, 8.84, 12.39, 8.83, 15.82, 6.76, 9.61, 13.38, 10.15, 12.31, 9.61, 16.00, 10.74, 12.65, 12.23, 14.93, 10.50, 13.39, 12.84, 11.42, 11.48, 14.28, 14.85, 12.64, 17.86, 9.19, 11.13, 12.03, 7.80, 12.52, 14.41, 14.88, 10.51, 15.15, 10.27, 15.89, 11.76, 11.01, 21.13, 18.14, 13.07, 12.28, 7.53, 9.38, 11.14, 12.85, 8.11, 9.19, 11.24, 13.89, 12.61, 15.37, 11.29, 17.02, 9.91, 14.09, 12.71, 13.91, 12.70, 15.37, 10.74, 11.43, 14.85, 12.95, 9.99, 13.29, 11.44, 12.22, 13.60, 16.08, 14.21, 10.88, 12.80, 16.89, 13.38, 13.37, 10.06, 11.88, 13.28, 11.25, 14.60, 14.34, 13.66, 15.80, 12.73, 17.87, 12.65, 12.51, 14.16, 9.25, 9.69, 12.41, 11.69, 13.43, 10.26, 15.09, 13.77, 14.69, 14.76, 14.49, 9.27, 13.46, 9.04, 10.03, 13.00, 16.14, 13.35, 11.42, 15.18, 13.37, 10.63, 11.71, 11.32, 11.88, 14.63, 11.24, 15.27, 10.45, 12.93, 9.60, 16.61, 14.20, 12.83, 14.15, 11.00, 11.50, 24.86, 13.37, 10.32, 10.41, 11.37, 12.18, 12.63, 14.72, 12.24, 12.81, 17.50, 12.87, 10.39, 10.19, 19.00, 12.58, 12.49, 19.50, 9.84, 13.51, 11.78, 12.22, 13.10, 9.67, 14.68, 14.01, 11.06, 9.39, 8.92, 13.19, 7.31, 11.51, 13.74, 10.93, 10.81, 10.86, 12.87, 12.91, 13.03, 16.06, 13.64, 15.20, 14.60, 14.49, 12.49, 12.00, 12.54, 12.54, 14.87, 13.72, 10.93, 12.22, 13.83, 6.53, 8.73, 8.82, 13.11, 14.59, 11.02, 8.86, 13.76, 11.04, 15.08, 10.28, 11.36, 11.00, 6.22, 9.83, 11.11, 18.32, 8.31, 10.34, 10.86, 11.02, 17.14, 12.62, 17.99, 14.75, 8.27, 11.82, 10.29, 15.31, 13.24, 11.55, 11.52, 10.04, 12.02, 8.50, 12.70, 11.19, 12.51, 11.10, 10.77, 11.84, 13.87, 11.63, 13.00, 13.67, 14.62, 15.47, 13.26, 10.54, 16.06, 12.46, 20.81, 15.21, 15.46, 15.75, 17.29, 11.69, 13.64, 13.15, 15.40, 13.74, 18.41, 12.11, 11.45, 13.71, 8.61, 12.18, 11.90, 10.67, 11.26, 7.94, 10.15, 11.06, 13.65, 9.49, 6.63, 11.36, 9.88, 7.78, 12.38, 9.82, 14.48, 9.47, 11.62, 13.26, 11.21, 12.43, 17.52, 13.81, 10.88, 13.48, 13.61, 14.86, 11.00, 16.82, 14.10, 12.10, 9.95, 10.96, 16.82, 12.07, 9.85, 14.80, 17.63, 12.57, 11.97, 13.30, 14.86, 19.72, 15.27, 15.15, 14.09, 9.73, 12.50, 15.01, 12.89, 9.76, 12.00, 15.94, 11.05, 14.13, 10.73, 19.25, 20.04, 13.20, 14.64, 12.75, 13.35, 12.27, 11.39, 10.63, 8.66, 11.44, 21.25, 12.91, 14.08, 15.28, 18.68, 15.39, 13.09, 12.56, 10.49, 11.24, 16.22, 8.89, 12.48, 10.31, 9.47, 8.76, 9.76, 13.20, 11.42, 10.96, 15.67, 10.94, 9.36, DNF(10.03), 14.50, 11.53, 12.49, 10.27, 6.65, 14.69, 13.32, 7.49, 11.25, 12.47, 8.90, 11.35, 11.41, 11.50, 9.67, 9.72, 8.59, 9.40, 10.73, 18.09, 10.85, 7.31, 12.96, 9.40, 9.76, 27.12, 12.99, 9.56, 11.62, 14.06, 10.50, 17.24, 10.15, 14.01, 15.71, 14.64, 14.15, 15.28, 11.40, 12.86, 9.76, 10.17, 10.85, 11.16, 15.05, 16.76, 19.62, 15.20, 11.91, 12.62, 13.34, 12.64, 10.29, 10.86, 14.03, 12.28, 9.87, 10.98, 10.62, 10.26, 11.86, 9.13, 11.03, 13.00, 10.44, 9.50, 15.28, 9.59, 12.98, 14.81, 10.06, 13.24, 10.40, 11.79, 13.06, 8.87, 10.40, 9.24, 7.89, 9.66, 11.23, 8.76, 13.64, 10.00, 9.43, 9.85, 13.63, 11.29, 12.11, 12.80, 10.06, 13.15, 9.69, 11.70, 12.11, 13.40, 12.71, 9.92, 9.84, 14.12, 12.05, 9.71, 11.17, 14.38, 13.97, 11.72, 10.51, 9.85, 10.78, 11.81, 13.15, 16.06, 13.19, 13.19, 12.31, 11.76, 13.60, 8.46, 13.16, 9.78, 10.74[+2'ed an 8.74 ], 12.44, 14.44, 14.63, 12.35, 14.95, 11.96, 13.55, 11.10, 9.15, 13.01, 10.28, 11.51, 10.89, 14.28, 11.34, 12.24, 13.73, 12.60, 14.94, 8.83, 9.29, DNF(6.13), 11.68, 13.56, 12.24, 15.72, 14.70, 6.09, 12.62, 16.26, 12.38, 20.09, 15.37, 11.53, 10.89, 11.66, 11.19, 13.40, 11.91, 15.84, 12.25, 15.48, 9.67, 12.58, 13.05, 12.86, 12.75, 13.37, 11.64, 14.08, 12.69, 11.56, 11.04, 13.06, 15.67, 13.48, 12.62, 11.33, 12.24, 13.24, 10.16, 14.67, 10.31, 14.57, 11.03, 14.08+, 11.69, 12.73, 16.10, 14.87, 11.53, 11.91, 12.56, 21.60, 12.10, 13.30, 14.39, 11.02, 13.87, 11.22, 16.93, 11.93, 16.98, 12.67, 14.55, 10.26, 12.17, 7.91, 10.90, 12.02, 13.15, 10.57, 13.32, 14.37, 11.83, 10.83, 10.21, 11.10, 10.35, 12.15, 12.33, 12.04, 12.29, 12.57, 12.54, 13.99, 12.16, 13.86, 11.48, 12.15, 10.84, 18.54, 11.91, 14.51, 16.52, 14.03, 12.52, 19.03, 11.42, 12.64, 15.12, 13.66, 12.82, 12.01, 11.24, 12.57, 12.62, 11.12, 11.02, 15.14, 10.63, 12.87, 11.27, 10.90, 10.71, 11.44, 8.56, 12.90, 9.87, 12.94, 9.99, 15.08, 13.63, 14.69, 12.50, 10.96, 11.12, 13.92, 12.17, 15.74, 11.43, 11.65, 13.75, 10.89, 12.32, 9.93, 14.22, 13.74, 11.18, 20.62, 9.66, 13.94, 10.98, 9.67, 15.18, 13.46, 14.20, 10.26, 15.41, 13.38, 10.40, 9.00, 11.64, 9.09, 11.71, 13.12, 13.76, 14.10, 8.35, 11.95, 11.93, 12.48, 14.26, 14.28, 12.75, 10.89, 11.98, 10.11, 12.81, 7.60, 10.95, 12.86, 8.76, 10.10, 21.86, 15.24, 13.99, 13.30, 11.66, 11.75, 13.26, 12.92, 12.13, 16.57, 10.76, 11.32, 11.41, 14.41, 11.90, 15.20, 11.59, 12.61, 13.88, 15.89, 13.39, 11.09, 12.27, 13.24, 8.72, 13.81, 11.85, 13.47, 8.51, 11.66, 18.09, 10.93, 12.77, 7.72, 13.08, 11.12, 11.45, 10.65, 11.96, 12.88, 11.99, 12.69, 12.01, 18.95, 13.72, 14.51, 11.95, 12.52, 12.71, 7.81, 10.85, 15.41, 10.37, 9.96, 9.95, 9.13, 12.95, 10.28, 8.83, 12.89, 12.29, 9.66, 15.92, 13.33, 12.76, 9.56, 9.40, 14.55, 11.07, 10.28, 13.89, 12.71, 15.13, 13.68, 14.12, 10.60, 14.60, 10.82, 9.76, 13.90, 12.18, 14.06, 12.22, 11.00, 12.22, 9.80, 11.63, 10.52, 12.87, 15.68, 12.68, DNF(11.54), 12.31, 10.50, 12.53, 14.76, 11.27, 11.10, 12.27, 13.56, 13.10, 15.48, 13.87, 10.18, 9.30, 6.91, 12.84, 9.12, 11.76, 13.05, 12.60, 13.36, 15.24, 14.04, 10.26, 13.32, 12.04, 12.65, 19.62, 16.09, 14.43, 14.04, 13.81, 10.35, 22.40, 10.42, 13.60, 12.03, 13.90, 14.58, 14.35, 12.67, 11.46, 21.16, 13.87, 11.56, DNF(13.16), 13.07, 15.47, DNF(9.58), 15.08, 14.53, 12.78, 14.18, 12.68, 13.54, 11.97, 12.62, 10.77, 11.11, 14.64, 19.58, 14.14, 11.67, 13.49, 15.15, 9.84, 13.27, 15.73, 13.09, 14.70, 11.40, 13.23, 15.32, 10.33, 19.60, 10.52, 14.96, 12.22, 16.76, 17.13, 14.21, 10.70, 12.12, 14.97, 15.38, 14.67, 10.59, 13.32, 13.66, 13.26, 12.51, 13.59, 10.66, 12.36, 9.03, 15.63, 15.29, 13.18, 12.35, 19.87, 11.91, 10.53, 12.15, 12.57, 12.30, 13.03, 10.39, 14.75, 14.91, 13.88, 13.71, 10.49, 15.14, 11.82, 13.54, 12.49, 12.56, 13.26, 8.71, 14.02, 14.96, 12.95, 12.63, 13.37, 13.92, 13.20, 14.03, 12.29, 12.15, 9.63, 12.83, 14.26, 14.65, 12.07, 12.21, 15.26, 13.84, 16.61, 10.43, 15.73, DNF(13.57), 11.78, 11.79, 15.32, 17.01, 11.83, 13.92, 13.41, 16.47, 14.76, 13.72, 9.40, 8.77, 12.74, 7.74, 10.23, 14.88, 13.22, 15.92, 18.05, 11.36, 12.48, 10.99, 13.81, 16.94, 11.67, 9.36, 12.82, 14.18, 13.12, 10.25, 13.69, 10.26, 16.15, 12.60, 12.30, 13.77, 13.43, 15.02, 13.21, 13.16, 9.13, 11.21, 11.89, 11.23, 10.99, 11.27, 10.63, 15.12, 18.16, DNF(4.77), 11.05, 11.47, 12.98, 10.45, 12.92, 12.49, 13.03, 12.89, 15.95, 12.48, 13.58, 17.79, 15.73, 9.94, 18.26, 10.68, 13.57, 10.33, 11.11, 10.15, 14.00, 10.89, 19.25, 10.95, 11.56, 10.92, 13.60, 14.04, 11.04, 12.70, 16.32, 13.83, 10.95, 13.16, 10.44, 12.27, 12.26, 13.00, 9.75, 10.43, 11.99, 12.39, 12.55, 11.90, 15.22, 9.96, 12.18, 8.32, 10.93, 8.36, 9.59, 12.45, 10.66, 8.12, 12.93, 12.56, 22.58, 8.21, 8.88, 9.66, 11.29, 11.08, 11.50, 10.25, 13.98, 15.92, 9.19, 14.90, 12.43, 12.32, 10.45, 11.81, 16.44, 14.96, 11.79, 12.34, 11.10, 11.82, 12.37, 9.20, 16.82, 12.15, 15.07, 17.22, 9.73, 12.68, 12.93, 13.37, 11.83, 13.45, 13.49, 10.81, 13.82, 10.06, 12.84, 13.84, 15.94, 13.54, 10.51, 12.71, 11.11, 11.61, 16.11, 13.70, 12.85, 12.78, 10.90, 12.46, 16.69, 10.17, 12.23, 8.28, 12.81, 16.15, 11.83, 11.59, 11.44, 12.97, 12.57, 10.44, 14.21, 14.23, 9.06, 9.33, 12.35, 14.91, 16.71, 11.33, 10.64, 13.69, 9.64, 9.07, 9.79, 12.80, 15.20, 8.29, 11.00, 13.78, 13.16, 12.55, 11.04, 12.04, 13.60, 10.14, 15.77, 10.21, 10.45, 14.09, 14.61, 11.16, 9.70, 11.96, 13.05, 9.59, 12.25, 11.78, 11.97, 9.88, 10.71, 11.62, 11.53, 12.21, 14.07, 10.52, 11.68, 14.23, 11.77, 13.08, 14.48, 9.83, 10.59, 12.24, 12.83, 11.22, 13.69, 15.69, 10.21, 13.78, 12.61, 15.91, 11.82, 13.59, 11.95, 12.30, 13.62, 11.23, 14.29, 15.76, 16.44, 16.28, 11.22, 10.62, 11.92, 14.59, 14.37, 13.57, 14.10, 15.64, 15.40, 10.28, 10.69, 11.26, 10.90, 16.28, 15.21, 13.99, 16.21, 15.47, 10.78, 19.35, 10.74, 10.94, 12.67, 19.15, 10.06, 16.25, 14.71, 12.80, 13.47, 13.25, 10.50, 14.56, 10.90, 10.36, 20.85, 12.98, 12.97, 13.88, 16.19, 11.00, 12.67, 13.44, 13.70, 14.16, 13.14, 11.10, 15.80, 11.15, 13.67, 13.13, 15.06, 10.86, 13.29, 11.29, 11.10, 10.92, 13.86, 10.81, 12.42, 12.77, 13.00, 11.79, 11.82, 10.50, 10.56, 12.67, 10.92, 10.09, 12.29, 11.33, 12.71, 16.48, 13.75, 12.94, 11.60, 10.21, 12.61, 16.89, 14.72, 13.23, 13.28, 11.05, 15.14, 16.85, 14.05, 9.74, 13.76, 11.00, 13.74, 18.60, 14.15, 13.66, 15.15, 12.46, 18.48, 14.33, 11.40, 13.50, 17.73, 10.54, 13.96, 13.63, 13.81, 16.89, 11.34, 14.64, 16.09, 10.15, 13.35, 11.90, 13.67, 17.52, 14.61, 12.70, 9.68, 12.83, 12.02, 10.44, 14.27, 12.45, 12.36, 10.02, 25.51, 16.66, 16.13, 14.95, 13.55, 14.07, 11.97, 12.31, 13.44, 19.74, 18.72, 10.20, 10.86, 13.05, 18.38, 10.59, 11.36, 13.15, 18.85, 14.81, 19.20, 10.36, 24.15, 10.41, 16.42, 16.28, 16.28, 11.98, 12.71, 10.15, 12.44, 10.53, 14.54, 9.65, 14.34, 13.28, 11.56, 14.04, 15.55, 21.45, 11.88, 12.94, 11.92, 13.04, 10.20, 13.85, 14.92, 14.05, 7.57, 11.13, 13.64, 12.51, 15.60, 10.50, 9.96, 10.82, 9.17, 17.13, 14.52, 14.62, 10.05, 11.99, 11.96, 12.62, 12.68, 11.80, 12.52, 13.99, 14.87, 14.29, 17.76, 11.10, 11.99, 12.59, 11.91, 10.66, 9.56, 10.72, 13.69, 12.65, 15.21, 11.80, 16.07, 11.36, 14.12, 9.69, 14.81, 11.56, 10.54, 11.23, 13.72, 14.85, 15.94, 13.34, 11.67, 12.93, 14.48, 17.82, 11.59, 14.28, 11.92, 12.30, 24.88, 11.97, 9.41, 11.45, 12.12, 15.93, 12.42, 18.40, 12.49, 10.19, 13.20, 13.57, 11.84, 11.76, 18.72, 10.52, 11.90, 10.57, 13.21, 12.88, 13.84, 9.70, 12.69, 13.93, 16.09, 13.56, 12.06, 17.13, 11.38, 15.57, 15.10, 10.55, DNF(15.92), 10.43, 9.98, 15.28, 13.63, 14.90, 11.33, 12.13, 13.06, 12.93, 13.45, 14.14, 12.50, 14.60, 18.11, DNF(12.11), 13.46, 9.06, 13.72, 13.72, 11.72, 16.43, 10.94, 10.53, 9.48, 8.93, 10.08, 10.27, 10.65, 11.04, 8.51, 11.99, 11.31, 18.28, 14.57, 10.65, 12.23, 11.14, 11.08, 13.07, 14.17, 16.08, 12.39, 14.73, 11.76, 12.10, 15.14, 11.75, 14.85, 15.59, 11.92, 12.39, 14.55, 10.35, 11.08, 10.94, 17.86, 11.95, 13.19, 13.61, 10.10, 18.02, 11.37, 16.16, 11.76, 8.55, 15.49, 16.91, 11.31, 10.46, 16.18, 11.57, 17.63, 21.43, 12.66, 10.64, 13.04, 12.38, 9.42, 9.76, 9.26, 10.16, 7.91, 11.32, 12.39, 12.64, 14.09, 15.27, 14.47, 15.28, 10.49, 16.56, 17.38, 10.47, 12.49, 11.64, 13.08, 12.60, 14.70, DNF(14.99), 15.52, 12.55, 13.26, 15.10, 10.14, 10.73, 10.45, 11.02, 9.66, 14.56, 13.40, 8.29, 13.94, 11.87, 11.87, 8.84, 12.12, 15.75, 6.71, 17.12, 14.71, 12.59, 11.48, 11.82, 17.43, 15.08, 16.87, 12.19, 17.53, 11.86, 14.04, 12.69, 14.48, 14.78, 16.78, 14.81, 8.44, 11.82, 11.38, 10.61, 13.12, 11.73, 11.80, 12.02, 15.53, 8.75, 11.30, 15.81, 16.33, 15.66, 13.70, 13.10, 11.43, 17.58, 9.23, 9.75, 9.87, 16.83, 11.32, DNF(10.53), 11.55, 14.61, 13.08, 8.23, 12.71, 11.77, 12.30, 11.76, 7.79, 14.06, DNF(11.93), 12.22, 13.39, 10.28, 20.36, 11.68, 13.31, 11.78, 8.57, 12.44, 11.59, 12.13, 12.48, 21.23, 10.20, 10.64, 32.11, 10.58, 15.79, 11.21, 11.38, 11.75, 10.83, 12.95, 12.13, 12.35, 14.04, 20.89, 19.34, 9.51, 12.14, 13.19, 17.06, 18.06, 10.48, 15.38, 9.73, 9.74, 12.03, 14.07, 9.92, 14.17, 14.75, 14.75, 10.15, 12.31, 13.31, 12.97, 24.66, 11.11, 9.84, 8.78, 7.72, 11.52, 12.22, 7.99, 9.89, 9.80, 11.03, 12.98, 14.11, 11.17, 13.15, 9.00, 7.28, 13.80, 9.95, 10.91, 10.59, 15.63, 12.86, 9.92, 14.39, 10.03, 11.30, 11.52, 7.80, 9.88, 12.45, 8.60, 10.97, 11.56, 14.52, 14.15, 11.17, 18.85, 9.53, 9.50, 12.95, 12.06, 16.66, 19.53, 7.45, 13.00, 13.03, 9.45, 14.10, 12.15, 11.51, 14.77, 12.43, 13.64, 10.50, 10.90, 12.73, 15.74, 13.24, 9.80, 12.28, 9.87, 16.27, 12.43, 14.57, 10.87, 15.02, 10.51, 14.94, 13.11, 10.62, 13.66, 9.20, 9.80, 9.52, 11.80, 9.19, 11.95, 10.93, 10.66, 15.98, 10.03, 8.16, 15.40, 10.80, 11.43, 13.58, 14.00, 12.11, 10.58, 10.95, 9.36, 11.04, 16.09, 12.51, 13.46, 12.31, 14.60, 13.27, 12.29, 10.27, 11.27, 11.52, 23.36, 15.62, 12.95, 20.04, 13.00, 10.48, 14.23, 15.46, 10.66, 11.01, 12.65, 11.60, 8.82, 10.05, 9.73, 11.21, 12.70, 10.21, 11.55, 13.64, 14.79, 12.89, 16.48, 14.25, 15.17, 12.53, 14.26, 15.89, 10.57, 13.59, 12.23, 20.12, 11.12, 11.91, 12.41, 9.91, 9.79, 13.18, 10.28, 12.08, 12.55, 13.61, 10.67, 12.30, 10.28, 11.94, 13.38, 12.50, 14.03, 14.12, 10.27, 12.60, 11.39, 10.49, 11.45, 11.99, 16.36, 11.65, 14.15, 16.04, 14.13, 11.93, 17.24, 11.97, 12.62, 11.92, 11.84, 11.77, 12.22, 11.44, 15.39, 7.49, 13.32, 9.35, 12.01, 13.07, 10.88, 14.72, 13.29, 16.73, 10.45, 16.99, 12.44, 10.96, 14.10, 11.84, 11.38, 10.42, 11.83, 11.62, 13.71, 8.39, 12.31, 15.85, 19.40, 9.48, 9.18, 11.30, 13.31, 9.95, 11.51, 11.77, 11.85, 11.55, 12.64, 12.03, 13.50, 11.60, 8.58, 12.54, 12.93, 12.97, 7.13, 14.69, 12.10, 11.64, 11.85, 9.44, 6.70, 15.16, 9.46, 13.80, 9.91, 10.56, 9.34, 18.22, 12.48, 11.35, 12.38, 14.32, 20.67, 14.08, 12.02, 22.52, 11.10, 15.80, 13.77, 13.80, 12.06, 17.02, 15.39, 13.13, 11.43, 14.96, 12.06, 9.53, 12.51, 10.89, 17.27, 12.97, 17.69, 15.12, 12.11, 11.78, 15.92, 13.42, 17.20, 15.38, 12.26, 12.75, 9.64, 11.54, 26.58, 11.38, 13.15, 11.19, 13.95, 18.99, 14.06, 14.59, 14.91, 12.56, 12.52, 12.35, 10.03, DNF(12.90), 16.33, 15.69, 11.42, 14.21, 13.52, 12.00, 17.81, 17.77, 12.75, 15.09, 13.31, 11.34, 12.17, 13.43, 15.58, 10.81, 16.37, 17.37, 11.62, 14.47, 12.41, 11.02, 9.05, 12.96, 12.96, 15.86, 11.21, 11.74, 15.53, 13.20, 12.94, 13.64, 14.57, 10.90, 11.97, 15.20, 15.02, 12.02, 11.16, 14.76, 10.91, 17.49, 12.69, 11.47, 16.08, 14.38, 14.36, 12.30, 9.14, 15.74, 12.38, 12.12, 13.43, 10.81, 12.67, 16.38, 13.52, 12.94, 11.35, 12.69, 13.76, 19.19, 9.55, 15.78, 12.95, 17.50, 9.73, 15.82, 11.90, 12.49, DNF(14.88), 12.02, 13.67, 12.07, 7.32, 17.35, 8.79, 9.54, 15.53, 16.75, 14.86, 17.13, 11.04, 13.10, 16.16, 11.73, 12.80, 13.51, 11.80, 17.08, 10.74, 13.30, 13.73, 11.35, 11.46, 14.13, 16.51, 13.49, 10.28, 11.46, 13.29, 10.44, 16.03, 13.08, 16.84, 11.25, 21.54, 10.74, 16.45, 13.50, 12.43, 14.99, 14.14, 13.99, 11.63, 22.41, 13.44, 9.88, 13.59, 14.53, 14.32, 11.88, 16.64, 9.88, 14.31, 19.32, 12.73, 12.75, 16.35, 10.20, 13.54, 14.97, 16.72, 13.53, 16.14, 13.96, 14.37, DNF(15.47), 11.22, 10.75, 14.35, 16.16, 11.75, 11.45, 14.38, 12.83, 14.31, 12.79, 11.55, 18.53, 11.46, 15.30, 14.76, 15.11, 13.41, 12.61, 10.62, 9.21, 17.05, 10.82, 11.19, 13.46, 19.43, 10.81, 14.25, 16.38, 9.93, 12.61, 11.72, 12.12, 12.82, 13.66, 12.54, 12.90, 11.63, 10.15, 11.91, 14.46, 10.71, 12.82, 15.10, 12.04, 12.75, 14.63, 13.71, 13.82, 11.10, 8.39, 13.20, 19.35, 12.35, 9.75, 12.72, 17.19, 15.02, 11.02, 15.83, 15.39, 13.27, 10.26, 13.67, 15.66, 10.25, 14.59, 12.25, 11.21, 12.54, 18.96, 12.71, 12.84, 21.55, 14.04, 12.00, 10.51, 12.37, 12.86, 13.76, 12.64, 15.14, 13.34, 14.36, 10.50, 12.59, 11.17, 12.82, 11.63, 11.80, 10.36, 12.00, 13.40, 13.78, 11.53, 16.70, 12.25, 10.33, 9.60, 11.16, 12.80, 13.18, 9.98, 12.25, 9.55, 12.61, 11.98, 14.36, 12.02, 13.03, 11.07, 13.48, 14.00, 13.59, 16.67, 11.70, 8.64, 10.66, 12.23, 13.35, 12.44, 14.55, 14.96, 10.80, 11.96, 13.49, 12.97, 11.96, 12.71, 15.08, 8.59, 12.32, 11.25, 10.52, 10.84, DNF(13.18), 12.84, 12.07, 12.27, 9.17, 12.10, 10.96, 13.88, 12.63, 9.75, 11.96, 13.23, 11.30, 10.84, 10.94, 13.76, 9.46, 18.94, DNF(13.22), 13.60, 12.54, 10.19, 10.24, 9.50, 10.62, 11.74, 11.42, 15.13, 9.19, 12.75, 12.83, 14.40, 13.75, 9.76, 11.43, 13.01, 6.88, 13.75, 15.33, 14.17, 13.14, 10.90, 10.91, 10.72, 9.78, 10.75, 10.76, 11.60, 11.41, 8.40, 11.87, 13.37, 10.88, 9.39, 12.08, 14.29, 11.81, 10.19, 9.66, 10.35, 11.38, 12.90, 10.43, 10.08, 10.15, 13.54, 13.47, 13.62, 10.93, 12.01, 11.32, 11.25, 10.90, 14.97, 13.90, 2:01.19, 10.49, 13.29, 13.16, 15.29, 12.41, 10.77, 12.05, 11.09, 13.32, 12.37, 13.48, 11.73, 10.04, 12.46, 10.85, 11.17, 12.95, 20.59, 10.80, 11.52, 15.63, 9.86, 11.25, 11.66, 15.22, 12.02, 11.35, 9.24, 11.27, 13.71, 16.32, 11.95, 14.38, 14.56, 16.74, 12.70, 13.74, 14.96, 12.03, 10.67, 12.63, 13.10, 12.20, 16.80, 13.13, 11.27, 7.97, 12.18, 10.98, 13.34, 11.70, 11.32, 15.29, 11.81, 11.91, 10.62, 11.41, 11.37, 13.22, 14.53, 11.72, 12.55, 11.77, 11.14, 7.68, 13.24, 9.77, 15.68, 11.63, 10.43, 11.32, 12.69, 15.36, 14.92, 12.19, 10.38, 12.39, 17.89, 11.00, 11.86, 10.14, 10.26, 11.12, 13.94, 15.59, 10.91, 11.61, 11.33, 15.56, 14.42, 10.70, 12.28, 14.13, 13.56, 21.36, 12.23, 12.42, 11.16, 14.18, 15.16, 14.24, 15.72, 11.70, 10.97, 14.33, 9.45, 11.70, 8.46, 8.23, 11.87, 11.69, 11.62, 8.43, 10.85, 13.67, 12.48, 12.99, 18.19, 12.40, 11.20, 11.98, 10.01, 11.53, 13.10, 14.67, DNF(12.71), 12.42, 12.89, 10.45, 12.47, 11.79, 15.07, 9.29, 13.54, 11.79, 11.08, 12.82, 15.19, 12.82, 13.34, 14.03, 13.45, 13.37, 15.60, 11.07, 14.78, 12.46, 13.52, 18.48, 12.28, 11.17, 10.98, 13.02, 13.01, 23.81, 11.88, 12.40, 15.30, 12.22, 15.77, 20.78, 13.48, 11.41, 13.65, 7.96, 11.39, 10.67, 11.10, 14.30, 12.76, 12.47, 11.89, 15.05, 15.67, 11.45, 14.13, 13.54, 15.30, 14.03, 12.24, 9.35, 11.16, 15.39, 14.26, 13.82, 14.95, 16.69, 14.09, 12.45, 10.31, 11.21, 17.84, 10.92, 12.12, 11.46, 14.34, 11.36, 11.40, 14.93, 12.99, 14.25, 10.90, 14.53, 12.87, 17.88, 12.06, 11.91, 12.20, 10.96, 11.64, 11.56, 13.91, 11.87, 8.66, 11.06, 14.85, 11.67, 10.39, 14.78, 13.20, 13.46, 10.13, 15.59, 11.43, 10.11, 10.73, 19.15, 16.83, 12.62, 13.70, 12.33, 16.71, 9.92, 12.05, 13.69, 10.38, 9.80, 12.96, 13.63, 11.06, 19.49, 11.36, 10.75, 10.75, 12.44, 17.46, 11.99, 14.36, 9.47, 11.74, 14.59, 10.43, 17.89+, 11.14, 29.66, 12.89, 15.45, 12.11, 10.97, 15.82, 13.20, DNF(12.07), 14.25, 12.07, 12.45, 11.16, 18.59+, 14.64, 14.59, 13.71, 11.67, 18.47, 12.95, 12.41, 14.26, 11.17, 7.71, 16.68, 16.06+, 13.55, 31.96, 12.46+, 11.85, 17.76, 10.54, 13.72, 16.02+, 12.50, 13.52, 14.35, 12.83, 10.29, 14.26, 12.72, 11.90, 13.22, 12.06, 13.62, 13.12, 11.24, 12.07, 13.68, 14.07, 13.60+, 11.68, 15.27, 10.92, 13.97, 13.64, 9.17, 12.73, 11.41, 11.41, 13.01, 13.29, 17.38, 11.15, 11.94, 11.60, 15.08, 15.65, 9.99, 8.61, 13.67, 11.28, 10.79, 9.48, 12.23, 10.46, 11.47, 17.81, 10.47, 11.05, 13.78, 11.97, 11.83, 9.51, 9.40, 10.29, 8.82, 11.48, 11.43, 10.22, 14.16, 8.27, 8.92, 11.84, 11.27, 9.61, 13.07, 12.96, 13.34, 10.43, 11.94, 15.41, 12.09, 13.47, 14.70, 14.10, 13.04, 12.00, 13.68, 10.95, 11.01, 13.55, 11.33, 15.05, 11.21, 13.94, 10.59, 12.87, 10.64, 11.84, 11.50, 16.45+, 13.99, 12.05, 12.53, 11.55, 12.74, 8.88, 10.79, 16.43, 11.74, 13.68, 11.02, 17.15, 11.07, 13.63, 10.67, 15.01, 13.15, 13.09, 22.50, 13.76, 12.21, 13.89, 10.02, 11.45, 10.22, 12.50, 7.61, 13.62, 16.48, 13.16, 15.32, 10.53, 9.14, 12.50, 12.99, 11.27, 13.92, 13.05, 15.47, 11.72, 14.78, 12.92, 13.82, 10.29, 14.63, 12.53, 13.92, 10.77, 12.56, 11.33, 14.31, 10.61, 13.55, 15.01, 9.36, 12.36, 15.39, 13.38, 22.04, 13.01, 9.75, 13.16, 12.95, 10.95, 6.45, 12.60, 16.29, 13.11, 12.87, 15.03, 15.33, 14.05, 12.99, 13.08, 12.06, 12.99, 14.07, 10.17, 12.35, 10.91, 12.45, 13.07, 12.12, 13.51, 13.59, 13.22, 11.00, 13.56, 12.36, 19.34, 12.92, 15.39, 15.66, 14.67, 15.22, 11.32, 14.80, 11.45, 13.27, 12.29, 14.04, 10.64, 12.81, 13.56, 14.48, 11.72, 10.10, 10.34, 14.79, 11.08, 11.89, 11.41, 11.05, 12.86, 13.71, 13.05, 14.36, 10.80, 10.61, 11.06, 9.62, 13.98, 11.73, 9.96, 10.72, 10.92, 15.59, 14.22, 11.92, 14.19, 10.11, 10.86, 11.73, 15.15, 7.90, 13.90, 8.61, 7.95, 11.15, 9.23, 12.05, 14.04, 13.90, 12.51, 11.58, 12.19, 11.56, 12.99, 12.87, 13.91, 13.25, 10.44, 12.99, 14.44, 12.84, 13.53, 14.17, 11.75, 10.60, 11.35, 12.47, 10.92, 12.80, 11.27, 14.56, 17.14, 17.82, 13.15, 13.38, 11.20, 13.95, 19.08, 10.89, 12.02, 11.89, 10.24, 11.37, 11.76, 11.38, 16.77, 9.50, 10.58, 13.26, 13.44, 10.58, 12.14, 13.02, 10.16, 10.10, 13.14, 10.22, 11.40, 16.04, 12.24, 9.51, 10.67, 10.13, 10.56, 9.28, 10.74, 11.85, 20.07, 12.20, 13.29, 9.77, 14.54, 11.57, 11.18, 11.26, 11.86, 10.91, 10.65, 12.74, 28.13, 12.64, 9.77, 11.95, 11.86, 10.01, 14.46, 14.81, 14.19, 11.86, 12.58, 23.35, 10.54, 17.08, 14.87, 12.17, 11.56, 10.23, 15.31, 15.94, 11.83, 7.42, 13.86, 9.91, 10.31, 13.21, 10.86, 13.70, 11.25, 12.71, 8.75, 11.82, 15.53, 13.89, 15.33, 15.14, 12.83, 13.74, 11.96, 13.11, 16.06, 12.82, 14.18, 14.00, 13.92, 17.88, 15.34, 14.74, 15.41, 12.63, 12.44, 9.76, 20.33, 13.67, 15.33, 13.55, 9.98, 11.73, 10.52, 13.32, 13.24, 13.30, 14.82, 10.80, 15.43, 14.80, 11.36, 16.54, 12.25, 11.23, 9.76, 17.02, 13.59, 11.70, 10.32, 9.28, 12.35, 11.78, 11.58, 12.05, 10.64, 12.03, 15.93, 9.30, 11.16, 14.47, 10.28, 15.22, 10.73, 14.15, 12.70, 15.71, 11.31, 12.36, 15.01, 11.62, 12.04, 14.76, 12.44, 13.13, 10.10, 13.97, 11.33, 11.96, 13.89, 11.92, 12.01, 12.49, 13.69, 10.90, 11.43, 12.77, 14.09, 12.04, 14.07, 15.12, 9.86, 10.27, 12.51, 14.36, 12.31, 14.34, 11.97, 11.36, DNF(9.46), 10.67, 11.81, 11.62, 9.01, 11.80, 13.54, 12.55, 22.23, 12.05, 14.58, 15.04, 12.58, 12.92, 12.28, 12.97, 15.20, 11.15, 16.93, 12.54, 10.38, 11.49, 13.35, 21.74, 12.95, 14.20+, 13.33, 12.31, 12.03, 10.60, 15.90, 11.75, 12.86, 12.55, 13.25, 11.70, 10.60, 13.36, 10.94, 9.74, 9.02, 10.83, 11.34, 11.19, 10.75, 10.54, 12.22, 11.32, 12.53, 11.40, 8.89, 10.83, 10.28, 13.50, 11.71, 14.77, 8.77, 12.03, 11.15, 14.08, 13.00, 12.32, 12.82, 13.91, 13.80, 11.80, 12.47, 11.33, 11.04, 14.84, 13.98, 11.37, 12.71, 11.36, 15.41, 12.21, 15.01, 11.78, 14.95, 12.71, 8.85, 12.88, 11.32, 12.51, 15.98, 11.45, 10.43, 18.24, 15.04, 11.24, 13.63, 10.14, 14.45, 13.00, 17.86, 13.89, 14.40, 10.76, 10.46, 12.61, 12.23, 13.50, 13.15, 9.96, 12.59, 10.80, 14.15, 10.80, 14.05, 12.60, 11.84, 12.07, 12.67, 11.48, 11.99, 11.19, 10.30, 10.00, 8.37, 10.41, 11.98, 13.71, 12.36, 10.10, 11.80, 10.42, 9.63, 10.91, 9.80, 10.38, 9.91, 12.28, 11.54, 10.59, 11.13, 12.65, 10.95, 14.20, 10.95, 8.93, 11.25, 10.29, 11.65, 10.73, 11.20, 9.57, 11.72, 11.36, 11.50, 11.10, 11.08, 10.76, 11.54, 12.95, 11.32, 10.30, 11.38, 8.38, 11.81, 11.53, 10.78, 10.49, 11.94, 11.36, 10.51, 9.67, 11.26, 10.89, 12.59, 9.65, 10.65, 11.20, 11.70, 11.30, 10.12, 7.21+, 11.02, 11.86, 11.35, 12.03, 12.33, 11.40, 11.60, 11.31, 13.31, 14.88, 10.00, 11.09, 9.15, 14.47, 12.07, 10.93, 12.97, 15.63, 15.84, 8.91, 11.84, 10.25, 13.68, 7.69, 9.99, 14.18+, 12.82, 9.60, 10.61, 8.96, 15.93, 11.40, 15.88, 12.64, 9.35, 10.01, 11.31, 10.47, 11.47, 12.87, 9.60, 9.61, 11.54, 11.35, 14.35, 10.27, 12.66, 14.02, 12.75+, 12.08, 11.72, 9.99, DNF(13.00), 10.47, 9.96, 12.09, 9.89, 10.15, 11.56, 10.62, 14.96, 11.89, 10.39, 12.05, 14.52, 13.07, 9.20, 15.48, 12.33, 10.89, 12.73, 10.09, 10.31, 12.82, 10.37, 10.52, 13.15, 12.01, 13.17, 11.09, 13.88, 11.36, 15.58, 17.28, 9.56, 17.06, 13.68, 12.70, 10.43, 14.50, 13.46, 11.00, 11.76, 8.54, 11.17, 12.55, 12.71, 13.67, 10.14, 12.32, 12.02, 10.70+, 11.82, 12.47, 10.67, 11.06, 11.13, 10.09, 16.08, 11.45, 12.55, 10.23, 11.47, 9.96, 13.33, 10.28, 12.30, 17.37+, 14.46, 15.62, 12.08, 10.25, 14.19, 13.89, 13.57, 12.00, 11.58, 10.73, 11.22, 12.73, 13.77, 13.40, 11.00, 10.89, 11.13, 11.60, 12.89, 16.17, 13.40, 10.09, 11.16, 12.09, 13.76, 11.18, 11.21, 10.98, 13.10, 13.95, 14.49, 9.82, 13.07, 11.44, 10.75, 13.04, 11.54, 11.53, 16.64, 11.97, 14.24, 14.41, 10.98, 11.50, 13.87, 12.66, 14.21, 14.09, 13.67, 8.02, 12.99, 13.05, 13.65, 10.09, 9.39, 12.86, 11.13, 11.72, 11.27, 11.96, 10.60, 15.80, 11.70, 11.66, 11.90, 10.93, 9.73, 12.54, 12.53, 12.88, 13.29, 15.43, 10.23, 13.57, 10.12, 14.72, 12.40, 11.75, 9.56, 14.32, 10.95, 13.01, 11.11, 23.23, 9.09, 10.46, 13.02, 12.06, 13.95, 13.11, 12.97, 15.62, 14.20, 11.27, 12.42, 11.68, 12.19, 19.72, 12.33, 12.21, 15.04, 11.04, 10.86, 10.82, 15.14, 13.18, 12.33, 13.63, 11.35, 12.03, 11.36, 11.54, 11.77, 15.48, 12.30, 12.30, 11.80, 12.30, 12.19, 8.36, 13.62, 11.31, 14.68, 10.67, 10.71, 11.71, 11.67, 15.27, 10.55, 13.36, 14.25, 12.12, 13.16, 13.38, 10.53, 11.75, 11.94, 9.24, 12.74, 13.78, 12.53, 10.65, 15.84, 9.94, 12.98, 12.06, 13.98, 15.27, 18.46, 13.08, 10.84, 11.48, 25.58, 12.26, 9.47, 9.63, 14.67, 12.47, 11.23, 14.65, 12.04, 10.29, 8.63, 12.13, 10.78, 9.78, 10.83, 9.69, 11.90, 10.44, 11.56, 10.93, 11.92, 10.50, 12.44, 10.58, 10.91, 11.55, 15.94, 16.12, 12.93, 11.21, 10.97, 10.67, 12.58, 10.80, 14.14, 13.22, 12.87, 13.78, 10.23, 9.74, 10.01, 10.64, 11.60, 9.26, 9.70, 9.63, 10.80, 13.69, 13.33, 12.40, 11.73, 13.88, 10.11, 14.22, 12.80, 9.59, 12.99, 11.72, 11.18, 10.48, 12.92, 10.24, 15.26, 9.73, 9.53, 13.25, 16.81, 9.70, 10.93, 14.17, 11.44, 12.88, 7.15, 9.43, 10.78, DNF(9.99), DNF(9.30), DNF(9.20), 9.62, 6.74, 9.56, 11.28, 11.82, 11.81, 15.72, 10.30, 11.77, 13.91, 12.45, 16.50, 9.72, 9.00, 14.69, 10.02, 11.32, 15.33, 12.92, 13.20, 12.67, 11.92, 11.93, 15.08, 10.71, 9.94, 14.71, 13.85, 14.76, 20.66, 13.11, 17.30, 16.32, 13.94, 12.39, 11.04, 13.67, 11.15, 17.47, 12.90, 13.38, 9.15, 10.36, 10.88, 14.48, 12.40, 9.32, 12.21, 13.39, 10.96, 10.14, 10.86, 11.31, 12.01, 12.61, 12.20, 13.91, 9.17, 11.93, 11.15, 14.11, 13.17, 11.19, 12.61, 11.86, 11.42, 15.17, 9.91, 16.85, 12.00, 10.31, 11.87, 11.29, 11.30, 16.80, 11.52, 15.31, 11.43, 13.75, 11.30, 12.87, 12.20, 11.74, 10.49, 10.66, 11.60, 16.05, 12.07, 16.62, 12.24, 13.23, 10.40, 14.25, 17.39, 10.20, 11.57, 13.55, 16.17, 12.61, 11.55, 11.68, 13.14, 11.92, 10.33, 12.87, 12.82, 12.67, 12.96, 12.77, 14.49, 15.60, 14.50, 13.23, 13.04, 15.65, 16.62, 12.38, 14.90, 12.09, 18.38, 12.63, 12.00, 12.71, 12.33, 14.22, 12.05, 18.47, 14.41, 14.09, 11.20, 12.37, 14.73, 12.03, 12.02, 13.86, 11.47, 10.22, 9.21, 13.10, 13.78, 14.07, 12.36, 12.15, 12.97, 10.57, 12.78, 11.22, 11.46, 13.31, 17.43, 15.38, 12.52, 11.74, 14.05, 13.82, 12.81, 10.15, 14.84, 12.54, 13.23, 13.52, 13.18, 9.57, 13.47, 10.09, 9.47, 13.70, 11.21, 13.23, 9.86, 9.12, 14.87, 11.48, 11.02, 11.91, 15.18, 14.55, 13.02, 11.62, 12.43, 9.51, 12.29, 10.40, 10.18, 15.04, 10.72, 19.56, DNF(8.21), 11.58, 13.55, 13.89, 12.99, 12.93, 12.40, 11.92, 10.41, 17.54, 11.48, 10.85, 13.96, 9.20, 11.28, 10.07, 12.50, 15.96, 8.90, 15.58, 11.09, 12.74, 11.60, 12.27, 10.31, 12.08, 13.57, 10.16, 15.17, 10.95, 10.66, 14.69, 13.08, 11.85, DNF(11.40), 10.46, 13.45, 9.44, 9.13, 10.62, 9.47, 10.01, 11.37, 8.86, 10.68, 11.97, 17.27, 16.22, 11.54, 11.29, 12.51, 10.96, 10.59, 12.34, 12.46, 11.39, 10.32, 10.22, 12.02, 11.07, 13.82, 13.09, 14.44, 9.45, 15.27, 10.72, 14.79, 12.65, 10.91, 10.85, 10.85, 12.56, 14.04, 17.24, 14.45, 12.71, 13.85, 11.19, 11.53, 10.19, 9.86, 13.33, 7.33, 9.59, 12.73, 11.32, 11.80, 11.12, 10.93, 12.18, 11.09, 17.26, 12.48, 12.47, 10.73, 10.42, 9.16, 13.42, 12.68, 8.23, 12.27, 11.24, 14.07, 10.93, 15.89, 12.00, 9.50, 8.24, 10.04, 13.83, 10.01, 12.17, 12.48, 11.08, 13.37, 13.96, 10.01, 15.90, 10.72, 9.31, 15.65, 12.36, 10.28, 12.17, 12.43, 12.50, 10.57, 13.47, 14.08, 9.35, 13.80, 11.88, 11.70, 14.10, 14.02, 16.47, 12.56, 12.71, 8.60, 15.92, 14.19, 9.81, 12.92, 22.60, 11.63, 12.49, 12.79, 14.33, 12.82, 15.11, 15.32, 11.32, 13.62, 13.96, 16.35, 12.90, 13.12, 13.68, 11.68, 13.86, 14.45, 15.14, 11.71, 11.32, 9.07, 14.40, 14.43, 9.82, 12.78, 13.80, 17.52, 11.01, 10.89, 12.20, 8.41, 12.82, 13.26, 13.08, 12.17, 11.98, 15.63, 13.58, 14.53, 11.49, 12.79, 12.59, 12.59, 11.58, 14.45, 10.66, 12.78, 14.27, 10.28, 14.09, 11.10, 16.01, 11.48, 16.06, 16.12, 11.05, 13.04, 13.99, 14.56, 14.94, 10.38, 20.65, 11.17, 13.67, 15.90, 14.09, 12.23, 10.20, 14.25, 18.41, 11.78, 11.19, 11.26, 12.94, 13.23, 13.01, 16.86, 12.65, 13.80, 10.12, 12.63, 10.66, 13.54, 10.49, 11.84, 15.67, 10.11, 9.63, 10.51, 12.40, 14.30, 12.11, 10.14, 10.29, 12.78, 10.95, 11.46, 8.83, 15.03, 18.49, 14.95, 11.88, 11.24, 9.89, 11.34, 12.18, 12.68, 11.31, 11.91, 11.87, 10.58, 12.79, 11.20, 11.84, 12.68, 11.12, 11.54, 12.68, 10.12, 9.55, 15.26, 14.82, 12.46, 11.63, 14.22, 9.58, 13.34, 10.38, 11.46, 12.66, 14.26, 10.48, 12.61, 13.73, 11.09, 10.80, 9.42, 14.57, 14.58, 11.84, 10.82, 16.00, 9.84, 13.22, 10.33, 10.14, 12.74, 13.56, 12.52, 10.93, 14.25, 11.28, 13.56, 12.31, 12.82, 13.08, 16.99, 12.73, 9.63, 12.66, 12.35, 14.74, 12.89, 10.98, 21.03, 11.10, 13.02, 12.34, 13.49, 11.96, 9.66, 13.65, 11.41, 11.21, 10.62, 11.26, 10.69, 11.22, 12.16, 11.14, 13.96, 10.72, 13.28, 12.09, 10.14, 13.31, 11.56, 13.61, 11.68, 11.32, 10.98, 10.37, 12.86, 13.20, 12.47, 13.02, 11.12, 11.46, 12.74, 11.16, 11.72, 10.97, 11.33, 11.19, 11.13, 11.90, 16.14, 12.34, 12.00, 12.34, 13.51, 16.15, 11.30, 14.18, 12.69, 12.72, 11.45, 11.90, 9.56, 13.78, 13.28, 11.69, 15.29, 14.07, 10.85, 14.40, 9.01, 15.27, 14.14, 11.43, 12.70, 10.88, 12.81, 12.38, 12.53, 14.28, 11.47, 11.51, 10.51, 10.74, 12.01, 10.86, 15.01, 11.43, 14.04, 12.61, 11.68, 10.12, 13.21, 12.72, 12.98, 14.10, 8.78, 10.67, 9.99, 10.17, 8.41, 11.24, 11.83, 12.89, 13.44, 11.95, 14.23, 12.46, 23.12, 13.10, 9.40, 11.99, 15.90, 10.66, 14.76, 14.67, 11.42, 12.34, 11.47, 14.22, 10.54, 10.85, 13.45, 12.12, 10.33, 10.75, 12.72, 12.48, 11.29, 11.90, 11.59, 11.74, 14.57, 10.61, 15.96, 10.01, 11.28, 14.32, 12.08, 18.09, 13.08, 16.52, 11.26, 11.57, 12.54, 13.11, 10.58, 11.74, 11.35, 12.70, 11.22, 9.99, 11.93, 12.40, 15.71, 11.67, 15.83, 10.92, 12.43, 11.28, 11.47, 14.53, 10.93, 11.66, 12.37, 12.43, 14.66, 10.51, 13.20, 14.47, 12.05, 11.16, 14.39, 13.73, 12.63, 17.28, 8.71, 9.70, 10.69, 8.11, 11.57, 7.22, 8.54, 10.36, DNF(8.83), 12.17, 10.27, 14.92, 34.99, 33.52, 23.53, 28.33, 31.67, 18.16, 28.68, 22.41, 26.52, 21.13, 26.68, 22.83, 25.02, 28.49, 37.11, 19.53, 20.48, 25.48, 29.52, 34.59, 21.95, 34.12, 19.31, 24.33, 27.96, 22.12, 30.54, 28.12, 27.95, 26.75, 23.80, 26.01, 25.34, 34.33, 22.84, 22.97, 22.57, 35.40, 18.54, 35.98, 25.05, 22.03, 30.78, 25.45, 31.55, 36.36, 26.38, 21.82, 25.55, 29.88, 21.45, 25.68, 23.16, 22.59, 24.57, 28.44, 25.53, 36.01, 30.54, 26.11, 31.42, 26.67, 25.87, 31.37, 38.20, 25.29, 29.88, 29.52, 26.38, 24.83, 30.09, 28.89, 31.48, 24.56, 22.81, 20.14, 25.77, 27.28, 31.90, 24.22, 29.88, 25.45, 31.32, 27.71, 26.81, 23.93, 19.00, 31.05, 25.77, 28.14, 30.64, 32.97, 24.65, 25.74, 24.40, 28.33, 24.32, 29.10, 22.54, 25.44, 20.54, 29.88, 32.88, 22.44, 24.36, 28.56, 27.71, 30.43, 26.89, 33.68, 24.65, 22.65, 25.47, 46.44, 28.28, 23.12, 28.54, 22.86, 25.24, 26.62, 24.30, 22.40, 25.45, 27.39, 23.24, 27.24, 26.94, 33.29, 22.54, 28.33, 27.13, 26.33, 25.56, 33.66, 18.84, 26.35, 24.54, 28.51, 24.03, 22.46, 30.00, 22.38, 23.19, 31.90, 33.52, 19.96, 22.75, 26.09, 22.52, 18.32, 29.95, 29.95, 30.01, 27.37, 28.40, 24.84, 27.96, 25.32, 31.04, 25.69, 18.46, 23.58, 31.69, 22.80, 26.25, 30.16, 25.60, 45.79, 30.94, 21.50, 23.31, 24.60, 22.19, 22.16, 25.69, 35.10, 38.01, 26.86, 20.52, 27.02, 21.27, 20.93, 29.90, 26.59, 31.46, 26.36, 32.42, 22.98, 23.01, 26.08, 30.45, 34.10, 58.81, 30.90, 15.81, 20.56, 23.48, 30.90, 28.03, 22.82, 30.10, 29.08, 23.57, 24.61, 24.98, 32.93, 21.68, 21.76, 35.67, 27.22, 31.96, 24.62, 24.16, 25.31, 30.23, 26.32, 30.58, 25.41, 21.69, 24.72, 30.77, 28.49, 28.28, 24.69, 21.28, DNF(23.93), 22.21, 28.36, 22.71, 26.06, 35.21, 24.23, 36.20, 26.21, 19.46, 28.88, 24.34, 20.96, 24.36, 18.79, 30.09, 20.40, 27.99, 23.30, 29.60+, 23.66, 29.93, 24.92, 25.95, 23.72, DNF(24.28), 29.99, 25.16, 26.81, 18.86, 21.94, 24.21, 23.49, 27.36, 18.41, 15.49, 21.94, 24.36, 27.96, 23.00, 25.54, 24.86, 22.83, 25.17, 26.49, 28.35, 25.64, 19.18, 33.38, 23.61, 22.02, 28.36, DNF(21.85), 28.41, 22.70, 24.52, 25.27, 27.89, 31.61, 25.09, 29.98, 30.75, 39.68, 23.16, 27.58, 23.97, 22.61, 21.54, 22.67, DNF(20.98), 30.60, 23.25, 23.37, 34.83, 19.48, 58.84, 24.44, 38.35, 42.74, 37.87, 22.91, 36.81, 40.87, 20.94, 28.98, 31.87, 26.47, 20.20, 31.71, 24.46, 25.21, 20.86, 27.62+, 31.57, 26.84, 30.44, 30.18, 25.73, 21.36, 28.22, 27.80, 25.67, DNF(24.04), 25.35, 27.22, 26.13, 28.08, 23.93+, 24.46, 31.47, 26.45, 38.72, 26.88, 26.48, 24.49, 25.11, 24.35, 27.89, 25.76, 22.34, 19.08, 24.81, 31.13, DNF(28.85), 23.64, 35.10, 32.13, 27.53, 20.88, 25.24, 26.79, 26.99, 37.75, 24.40, 31.92, 21.43, 26.85, 31.17, 32.41+, 24.04, 33.42, 35.71, 20.90, 21.79, 28.80, 28.60, 28.52+, 26.45, 34.61, 29.04, 32.61, 28.14, 33.89, 22.81, 34.66, 29.65, 28.78, 24.92, 23.05, 28.86, 31.75, 18.68, 24.66, 25.54, 32.31, 29.34, 22.14, 31.78, 24.41, 30.00, 28.04, 28.43, 26.39, 40.90, 31.23, 27.62, 25.75, 25.09, 31.76, 28.11, DNF(21.55), 24.80, 20.64, 23.40, 23.73, 22.23, 54.02, 22.13, 20.68, 22.44, 25.44, 30.55, 32.53+, 22.92, 24.29, 22.22, 26.09, 27.83, 24.43, 30.63, 23.16, 31.01, 29.01, 25.52, 31.95, 28.42, 29.49, 21.05, 24.67, 28.89, 31.03, DNF(29.55), 27.19, 23.18, 30.97, 22.57, 22.06, 25.83, 2:24.32, 28.72, 25.82, 23.82, 24.52, 25.43, 25.84, 18.61, 19.32, 21.88, 28.88, 28.25, 28.09, 21.11, 25.93, 20.91, 32.44, 24.81+, 27.12, DNF(27.21), 26.92, 34.63, 26.06, 27.46, 23.32, 27.37, 29.65, 23.92, DNF(24.96), 26.46, DNF(28.53), 31.13, 25.83, 27.94, 27.39, 33.15, 24.96, 22.21, 20.08, 23.41, 22.60+, 23.24, 29.20, 30.42+, 22.68, 25.30, 35.30, 23.76, 26.81, 25.28, 32.98+, 30.29, 27.75, 25.91, 21.29, 29.40, 22.37, 27.33, 32.92, 22.81, 25.86, 23.62, 21.96, 26.04, 26.76, 25.97, 26.96, 26.17, 25.84, 24.83, 18.64, 28.11, 33.51, 27.51, 22.61, 25.27, 27.84, 23.70, 23.34, 20.77, 21.28, 25.70, 30.41, 23.84, 25.31, 22.71, 25.46, 28.88, 29.50, 29.21, 29.87, 26.35, 20.52, 35.34, 37.28, 31.06, 29.90, 28.54, 28.10, 31.11, 35.08, 27.59, 21.28, 28.59, DNF(26.95), 23.36, 23.04, 26.85, 25.63, 30.93, 25.50, 22.86, 35.26, 24.05, 28.52, 27.87, 31.43, 29.48, 28.18, 28.58, 30.51, 19.71, 26.25, 28.20, 31.89, 21.33, 32.13, 23.88, 24.01, 26.77, 34.81, 27.47, 22.90, 24.59, 19.16, 24.92, 25.16, 21.32, 28.61, 21.03, 21.27, 27.73, 25.52, 27.34, 22.05, 28.16, 29.93, 29.48, 24.81, 44.28, 22.78, 21.42, 22.43, 34.30, 25.52, 25.48, 23.06, 35.12, 1:00.58, 31.91, 36.86, 25.74, 26.93, 29.71, 25.09, 16.83, 22.80, 32.05, 25.93, 29.40, 19.28, 22.69, 32.00, 29.66, 31.82, 22.88, 23.55, 25.25, 21.39, 28.73, 25.24, 25.12, 24.41, 26.04, 22.61, 23.63, 23.70, 35.85, 33.50, 21.13, 27.11, 37.03, 41.93, 46.70, 31.35, 22.17, 30.52, 29.32, 28.93, 28.94, 30.11, 26.32, 21.25, 30.04, 21.45, 26.32, 21.25, 37.80, 33.87, 26.50, 28.60, 30.83, 34.98, 25.16, 25.91, 25.28, 27.54, 31.94, 25.39, 30.16, 38.75, 21.90, 25.85, 53.09, 32.78, 24.25, 34.36, 23.51, 30.28, 29.77, 31.04, 33.96, 22.09, 30.15, 25.35, 25.46, 31.64, 22.03, 36.77, 32.74, 29.90, 22.43, 34.55, 31.68, 31.68, 31.68, 31.68, 28.71, 26.69, 18.66, 22.50, 47.16, DNF(24.37), 21.63, 50.96, 34.52, 27.96, 21.25, 34.65, 35.99, 36.11, 28.41, 24.61, 28.48, 21.42, 29.81, 21.01, 25.40, 32.27, 36.42, 28.90, 31.52, 27.35, 31.30, 21.42, 34.54, DNF(28.17), 34.43, 34.49, 33.32, 24.30, 25.92, 20.84, 28.69, 22.82, 27.96, 25.84, 26.84, 30.21, 21.22[x cross r/b], 19.63, 20.39, 33.65, 19.71, 28.96, 21.13, 23.71, 20.33, 27.76, 25.61, 28.90, 35.48, 35.48, 31.02, 22.59, 30.43, 28.62, 26.01, 29.58, 59.21, 29.11, 21.50, 26.53, 24.80, 20.77, 24.52, 19.65, 22.91, 26.55, 21.29, 21.10, 45.00, 24.15, 32.05, 34.73, 23.17, 30.46, 22.92, 25.99, 31.23, 25.24, 29.65, 32.73, 21.84, 29.92, 30.24, 26.04, 28.70, 25.58, 26.97, 26.62, 28.14, 30.88, 30.28, 34.98, 19.53, 24.06, 38.16, 31.67, 25.28, 24.66, 22.93, 25.83, 35.67, 27.62, 26.46, 24.12, 27.12, 24.63, 25.48, 30.71, 27.68, 24.39, 33.83, 28.40, 26.32, 28.75, 20.63, 27.81, 23.32, 28.26, 24.05, 20.91, DNF(46.49), 23.97, 27.29, 35.06, 18.97, 31.56, 27.99, 26.14, 29.97, 30.79, 27.71, 30.44, 24.05, 32.34, 38.74, 26.45, 22.80, 39.92, 24.48, 25.46, 41.75, 25.92, 38.22, 25.09, 25.60, 43.67, 26.14, 30.52, 24.26, 26.76, 24.53, 35.06, 28.58, 23.34, 30.86, 25.08, 24.94, 20.42, 27.74, 23.56, 28.29, 30.74, 32.70, 25.19, 20.83, 25.09, 23.50+, 28.50, 32.35, 29.36, 22.51, 23.46, 19.97, 28.21, 22.45, 24.64, 28.54, 51.58, 33.24, 25.99, 24.97, 25.96, 23.98, 22.73, 23.36, 33.61, 23.40, 37.96, 26.43, 25.39, 24.82+, 37.20, 23.99, 21.66, 27.08, 25.32, 24.86, 24.51, 27.68, 23.48, 30.77, 23.04, 26.01, 31.68, 24.66, 25.47, 24.53, 36.25, 29.04, 45.31, 23.46, 25.15, 26.01, 24.54, 30.63, 23.60, 24.60, 23.90, 22.80, DNF(21.87), 25.51, 23.48, 27.49, 26.23, 26.77, 21.20, 23.73, 26.26, 26.76, 24.67, 30.77, 20.64, 32.82, 30.39, 27.60, 22.84, 24.83, 29.88, 19.24, 21.87, 27.47, 34.69, 32.74, 27.66, 23.79, 17.14, 24.06, 19.01, 33.52, 29.83, 29.57, 27.06, 26.45, 23.99, 31.81, 35.49, 26.93, 20.18, 22.51, 22.83+, 25.53, 26.88, 27.51, 29.08, 27.51, 24.41, 39.65, 34.74, 23.16, 25.95, 19.32, 25.53, 32.17, 33.03, 20.20, 23.16, 24.88, 22.69, 31.09, 23.98, 26.93, 23.85, 22.68, 16.82, 30.27, 30.24+, 33.10, 29.08, 23.88, 27.20, 24.91, 31.36, 28.47, 30.30, 27.25, 23.01, 25.38, 18.51, 25.61, 26.09, 26.59, 22.33, 27.16, 30.92, 28.70, 31.84, 23.47, 26.35, 25.09, 30.77, 19.78, 20.70, 23.75, 28.99, 23.76, 25.66, 23.98, 29.39, 35.40, 26.35, 26.81, 25.34, 18.41, 27.56, 29.25, 23.94, 21.96, 21.86, 32.64, 30.68, 24.24, 39.87, 25.80, 22.10, 22.36, 26.63, 28.73, 18.92, 23.42, 24.20, 25.03, 25.22, 35.99, 28.10, 21.89, 31.83, 29.93, 23.98, 26.17, 24.99, 26.29, 27.88, 23.35, 19.14, 22.20, 27.72+, 28.05, 23.38+, 28.16, 24.92, 29.27, 31.11, 31.42, 28.76, 27.68, 22.80, 32.04, 31.81, 30.79, 20.55, 29.28, 17.55, 22.44, 27.59, DNF(33.95), 21.96, 27.25, 28.30, 23.96, 21.05, 21.55, 22.28, 31.71, 31.81, 27.14, 21.49, 23.05, 20.95, 25.16, 26.22, 28.83, 29.41, 23.51, 26.54, 25.71, 21.99, 19.21, 23.48, 26.25, 24.94, 22.79+, 21.61, 30.27+, 20.69+, 31.45, 22.76+, 26.45, 24.89, 27.70, 19.35, 32.83, 20.77, 19.21, 18.46, 27.88, 23.86, 21.61, 22.98, 26.67, 21.68, 22.91, 25.94, 21.97, 21.16, 22.61, 18.92, 25.16, 25.89, 24.18, 20.16, 19.95+, 27.37, 32.53, 20.15, 28.51, 26.95, 27.15, 28.97+, 22.56, 23.86, 24.44, 27.25, 20.64, 33.11, 22.16, 21.07, 27.12, 25.47, 19.92, 20.40, 26.70, 15.05, 25.80, 24.72+, 29.17, 30.91, 28.56, 31.12, 23.21, 26.72, 28.14, 37.99, 17.42, 22.12, 29.71, 28.42, 29.36, 32.08, 23.36, DNF(20.02), 24.35, 24.44, 17.47, 23.13, 20.43, 19.07, 29.94, 28.79, 23.64, 21.64, 34.48+, 20.98, 20.71, 26.94, 30.04, 27.90, 22.39, 27.43, 26.06, 18.43, 30.27, 31.06, 22.85, 23.33, 29.17, 21.70, 42.35, 31.41, 26.99, 23.73, 23.37, 22.16, 24.19, 24.50, 17.15, 20.43, 27.02, 33.57, 28.52, 25.72, 24.40, 29.02, 28.23, 25.76, 29.75, 26.04, 24.54, 27.22, 28.53, 21.24, 20.06, 21.58, 18.50, 23.56, 23.78, 25.21, 20.06, 24.26, 27.25, 22.02, 28.40, 29.35, 29.48, 20.85, 22.82, 27.00, 24.47+, 21.37, 21.58+, 22.33, 21.88, 21.91, 25.76, 18.43, 23.22, 23.06, 25.81, 23.34, 22.34, 30.02, 21.48, 23.77, 20.84, 17.40, 23.75, 23.66, 24.49, 23.79, 26.99, 24.20, 18.90, 24.74, 22.06, 26.44, 25.79, 21.33+, 28.31, 23.16, 24.34, 28.41, 25.79, 34.03, 19.35, 28.48, 32.07, 25.78, 24.89, 18.22, 32.56, 33.33, 30.78+, 26.01, 29.50, 26.31, 28.52, 27.94, DNF(31.69), 26.75, 24.96, 28.79, 21.46, 28.52, 32.76, 24.24, 28.16, 22.07, 29.15, 28.68, 27.67, 31.79, 26.21, 28.69, 35.55, 23.51, 26.80, 28.22, 23.60, 19.88, 25.92, 29.72, 28.50, 27.27, 25.24, 33.87, 24.73, 35.46, 24.73, 27.18, 29.12, 18.24, 24.85, 26.58, 27.81, 26.00, 25.99, 30.15, 19.24, 24.99, 19.24, 23.42, 28.54, 18.44, 26.21, 26.14, 21.53, 26.21, 27.84, 22.91, 25.78, 28.66, 26.62, 26.17, 28.44, 25.25, 24.95, 31.55, 26.50, 18.71, 26.17, 27.74+, 20.95, 23.31, 27.75, 24.21, 19.72, 29.25, 22.20, 19.47, 25.00, 26.79, 27.44, 28.16+, 21.27, 21.07, 25.81, 21.17, 27.46, 29.48, 21.44, 23.48, 29.56, 23.35+, 21.90, 25.03, 23.25, 22.63, 25.00, 21.61, 24.69, 20.46, 26.07, 22.13, 21.86, 21.36, 25.72, 19.62, 19.95, 17.54, 17.83, 25.65, 25.44, 23.92+, 23.50, 30.77, 19.47, 21.43, 25.39, 22.39, 23.84, 23.53, 28.16, 30.07, 28.89, 22.07, 23.59, 24.52, 28.56, 22.30, 30.76, 23.67, 16.61, 20.24, 28.58, 26.93, 31.23, 27.00, 24.28, 28.44, 22.67, 26.02, 25.68, 18.80, 25.75, 26.85, 20.71, 23.85, 24.74, 22.99, 31.04, 24.84, 26.63+, 18.59, 36.14, 19.78, 20.68, 17.98, 26.62, 22.79, 24.55, 23.43, 32.11, 24.32, 27.92, 14.58, 25.25, 26.96+, 22.13, 26.58, 18.09, 22.36, 23.34, 22.30+, 22.49, 17.12, 27.92, 37.53, 56.63, 25.73, 26.79, 21.64+, 25.32, 24.73, 22.51, 23.43, 22.02, 20.31, 30.12, 18.76, 19.97, 30.77, 21.77, 19.30, 23.48, 23.07, 25.73, 21.97, 24.59, 17.33, 24.45, 21.37, 25.72, 27.69, 27.27, 27.98, 25.09, 19.68, 22.58, 24.31, 30.12, 30.00, 26.89, 24.13, 16.35, 23.06, 29.49, 26.75, 31.37, 20.67, 29.98, 21.33, 25.12, 20.65, 25.76, 22.13, 25.08, 27.25, 24.48, 24.48, 25.40, 21.52, 24.38, 25.07, 25.08, 24.46, 24.63, 24.52, 19.14, 22.76, 25.05, 26.14, 24.11, 24.53, 20.69, 23.93, 23.05, 23.70, 23.70, 24.21, 25.02, 26.13, 26.13, 25.76, 25.64, 24.57, 24.24, 24.99, 26.12, 26.12, 25.74, 25.43, 24.43, 25.00, 26.09, 23.33, 23.33, 24.25, 24.19, 24.96, 24.35, 24.95, 26.05, 16.72, 26.88, 20.18, 21.31, 25.44, DNF(31.44), DNF(28.07), 23.98, 25.15, 22.11, 25.14, 19.31, 24.56, 22.05, 24.89, 23.13, 31.75, 23.03, 25.40, 22.41, 25.98, 25.41, 22.39, 25.02, 25.73, 31.93, 20.65, 26.89, 29.90, 21.89, 33.03, 21.44, 27.35, 34.44, 28.18, 31.03, 24.94, 24.11, 22.98, 30.04, 25.18, 19.86, 35.81, 26.38, 26.07, 26.29, 28.26, 23.30, 24.64, 23.54, 23.89, 26.74, 32.08, 30.24, 24.45, 36.52, 24.05, 19.69, 30.79, 23.24, 34.91, 26.33, 30.60, 23.96, 29.96, 25.04, 27.09, 28.52, 28.52, 36.93, 22.58, 23.13, 19.76, 22.34, 16.26, 33.65, 23.67, 31.23, 28.98, 29.33, 32.01, 29.67, 30.75, 27.86, 23.82, 26.18, 27.16, 25.33, 26.91+, 17.06, 22.17, 24.76, 26.26, 30.36, 27.50, 35.73, 25.32, 27.75, 18.68, 23.55, 29.00+, 39.28+, 25.13, 26.96, 30.05, 24.93, 28.32, 26.65, 27.06, 39.62, 35.18, 25.26+, 16.48, 26.51, 29.86, 21.59, 28.26, 26.06, 20.13, 23.51, 26.29, 21.96, 32.92, 15.67, 23.28, 18.75, 45.77, 22.14, 27.65, 28.22, 26.82, 25.43, 28.25, 27.13, 23.73, 25.34, 27.12, 31.04, 27.86+, 27.71, 20.11, 22.06, 19.85, 23.94, 24.02, 36.74, 27.08, 24.55, 23.19, 32.80, 25.61, 26.27, 26.21, 29.01, 29.15, 24.47, 25.39, 2:52.05, 25.51, 29.30, 27.29, 29.92, 27.29, 29.92, 30.79, 29.20, 20.60, 22.82, 24.71, 36.22, 38.38, 27.09, 40.98, 35.61, 39.79, 40.71, 27.41, 36.16, 25.27, 34.33, 41.35, 41.35, 35.51, 31.63, 38.17, 39.38, 43.97, 30.00, 42.60, 33.72, 37.09, 39.06, 24.00, 38.23, 31.55, 28.00, 32.48, 30.21, 36.63, 35.29, 35.29, 33.09, 30.80, 30.89, 27.22, 22.58, 37.73, 27.59, 35.53, 31.57, 27.80, 33.62, 24.04, 24.25, 29.25, 50.77, 36.18, 43.63, 37.65, 47.87, 38.77, 44.56, 29.71, 46.70, 38.19, 38.57, 32.83, 32.88, 32.88, 46.96, 46.96, 42.39, 28.49, 38.95, 40.34, 21.01, 28.77, 40.20, 39.16, 25.07, 26.54, 22.90, 29.23, 25.22, 24.58, 29.05, 25.50, 29.64, 34.36, 25.40, 22.37, 28.31, 27.52, 30.62+, 17.83, 27.08, 29.43, 22.84, 23.14, 22.55, 28.10, 28.40+, 26.71+, 25.61, 28.79, 24.83+, 22.65, 28.90, 24.92, 25.01, 26.20, 26.67, DNF(25.50), 24.49, 23.84, 28.09, 29.85, 19.84, 24.49, 26.70, 25.39, 24.19, 27.19, 20.51, 24.17, 28.77, 22.67, 25.53, 28.77, 22.67, 25.87, 28.77, 22.67, 25.87, 28.77, 26.55, 23.34, 28.77, 28.87+, 25.91, 29.54, 25.46, 24.25, 27.11, 27.11, 23.10, 22.23, 25.36, 26.95, 32.98, 25.51, 32.77, 25.67, 19.42, 26.64, 20.96, 29.67, 29.38, 30.86, 26.09, 28.73, 28.74, 21.36, 22.38, 27.85, 23.28, 22.57, 26.62, 34.89, 24.43, 26.62, 27.71, 24.43, 29.05, 27.71, 24.43, 32.92, 38.82, 38.82, 23.99, 29.27, 27.28, 30.41, 29.27, 21.98, 30.41, 22.93, 26.89, 26.24, 22.93, 29.69, 21.52, 25.80, 26.14, 26.23, 25.81, 26.32, 25.46, 25.46, 24.38, 21.52, 21.52, 35.77, 26.88, 24.38, 35.47, 23.40, 26.36, 24.71, 23.83, 22.42, 25.67, 23.50, 27.61, 33.32, 23.19, 23.35, 24.49, 27.35, 24.22+, 24.12, 25.00, 32.42, 29.56, 31.07, 24.70+, 36.66, 23.13, 23.67, 33.38, 28.12, 27.75, 30.64, 30.26, 34.55, 23.09, 31.21, 27.72, 28.33, 19.50, 36.91, 25.98, 25.81, 21.36, 27.16, 21.02, 24.38, 27.16, 27.07, 31.43, 27.16, 26.14, 27.11, 25.26, 23.12, 29.80, 26.24, 30.13, 29.91, 21.50, 26.90, 26.84, 25.33, 25.53, 22.69, 26.82, 29.54, 40.56, 24.75, 27.87+, 28.90+, 22.20, 27.52, 26.24, 27.62, 28.62, 26.14, 25.80, 26.69, 19.99, 27.84, 15.68, 26.07, 26.12, 24.80, 26.12, 27.25, 26.43, 25.54, 26.03, 27.26, 26.43, 21.52, 21.23, 24.66, 23.37+, 23.37, 23.80, 22.75, 23.75, 26.10, 24.20, 23.92, 24.00, DNF(18.27), 19.59, 25.35, 27.52, 30.26, 24.47, 32.17, 22.51, 22.57, 24.18, 28.45, 34.07, 32.47, 24.31, 21.62, 24.28, 22.76, 21.30, 27.42, 22.56, 21.12, 20.82, 24.07, 28.68, 31.96+, 30.77, 27.55, 30.71, 43.33, 17.92, 26.17, 31.36, 24.55, 50.49, 22.44, 29.73, 30.91, 28.12, 26.36, 23.14, 22.21, 24.67, 22.34, 23.85, 24.34, 27.78, DNF(22.48), 26.73, 17.38, 25.75, 22.53, 25.80, 20.68, 24.49, 23.83, 31.92, 23.01, 22.97, 22.50, 26.91, 24.24, 32.05, 23.80, 33.14, 25.50, 22.73, 20.69, 25.05, 30.79, 16.42, 27.11, 18.50, 27.21, 28.81, 29.01, 28.56, 25.12, 21.67, 27.61, 25.85, 25.19, 21.09, 33.04, 27.13, 27.96, 30.28, 32.16, 23.52, 30.89+, 28.49, 31.54, 24.28, 21.48, 22.48, 24.71, 25.49, 21.01, 20.53, 50.73, 33.38, 22.52, 21.61, 27.77, 22.68, 24.90, 17.61, 25.20+, 25.63+, 25.05, 21.27, 18.98, 25.06, 27.65, 24.83, 20.49, 31.37, 23.65, 27.72, 45.68, 21.57, 28.53, 26.39, 29.10, 26.06, 24.85, 23.77, 25.40, 28.01, 24.36, 35.06, 20.51, 24.34, 37.18, 30.00, 22.75, 30.60+, 28.66, 25.46, 28.60, 29.45, 29.15, 30.07, 27.81, 20.96, 20.83, 22.90, 25.38, 30.28, 25.04, 25.00, 27.62, 23.19, 33.47, DNF(21.92), 26.46, 24.04, 31.96, 26.40, 25.30, 36.62, 24.06, 38.08, 26.05+, 31.71, 49.14, 28.84, 32.88, 24.80, 19.37, 22.23, 20.81, 38.09, 28.83, 20.20, 31.53, 22.30, 24.15, 23.40, 27.27, 26.27, 23.02, 24.96, 23.01, 22.95, 23.32+, 24.62, 23.06, 17.49, 25.60, 25.60, 21.91, 24.50, 27.13, 28.59, 21.96, 26.33, 26.81, 23.30, 24.99, 37.16, 30.51, 27.14, 22.53, 27.80, 26.33, 25.19, 25.48, 27.33, 20.06, 24.53, 22.89, 21.76, 24.67, 29.89, 22.05, 27.39, 18.48, 24.19, 27.65+, 23.97, 28.13, 23.27, 19.87, 24.50, 25.72, 26.22, 23.42, 27.33, 17.08, 22.63, 21.90, 20.57, 29.08, 27.97, 22.41, 23.69, 24.55, 22.70, 23.99, 23.47, 26.85, 22.66, 23.27, 17.05, 18.36, 22.17, 20.30, 20.70, 26.69, 15.12, 23.19, 20.88, 22.10, 21.33, 21.75, 20.75, 20.42+, 21.87+, 20.04, 23.67, 17.37, 22.38, 23.46, 20.69, 25.88, 30.18, 23.06, 24.14, 24.84, 19.48, 21.29, 24.73, 29.21+, 20.85, 19.30, 19.31, 18.33, 22.33, 23.13, 35.23, 18.08, 19.20, 28.83, 20.35, 26.87, 18.56, 21.89, 21.57, 18.64, 20.58, 23.94, 24.62, 20.66, 16.61, 20.50+, 19.30, 20.54, 23.25, 19.75, 18.43, 26.07, 19.14, 28.30, 25.77, 18.74, 27.08, 18.77+, 26.42, 24.54, 21.75, 17.96, 27.32, 23.64, 30.21, 20.31, 24.59, 23.05, 23.50+, 21.68, 24.67, 20.89, 21.74, 28.20, 22.26, 22.88, 21.66, 19.50, 26.95, 26.51, 23.46, 28.82, 20.87, 25.88, 19.41, 26.10, 26.52, 27.89, 24.90, 17.96, 23.39, 24.89, 27.47, 21.42, 21.59, 26.64, 28.26, 29.72, 23.55, 25.38, 20.37, 19.00, 22.25, 19.69, 25.94, 25.33, 22.91, 23.52, 24.60, 25.07, 21.48, 18.51, 29.30, 25.72, 27.51, 21.69, 23.68, 27.14, 27.37, 18.58, 22.07, 22.43, 25.52, 22.36, 21.41, 28.66, 26.81, 22.08, 27.04, 27.36, 23.14, 20.90, 19.43, 31.88+, 20.75, 29.78, 27.18, 19.31, 20.04, 26.60, 23.44, 18.66, 24.27, 23.61, 21.31, 19.03, 21.00, 19.46, 24.44, 21.69, 24.67, 24.92, 25.10, 19.95, 25.23, 21.15, 24.65, 23.70, 22.99, 22.47, 23.07, 23.66, 25.73, 22.74, 22.63, 27.01, 19.44+, 34.87, 37.93+, 25.24, 21.45, 23.78, 32.60, 20.04, 25.91, 25.20+, 27.76, 16.48, 21.20, 19.54, 25.42, 19.93, 26.03, 22.23, 21.23, 30.69, 22.30, 23.82, 18.38, 19.40, 19.42, 24.86, 27.77, 24.68, 23.82, 23.97, 27.48, 27.48, 23.91, 28.25, 23.04, 21.35, 32.19, 15.48, 22.28, 22.23, 25.26, 29.48, 26.38, 26.74, 23.96, 28.85, 21.89, 31.71+, 22.96+, 21.56, 25.88, 21.48, 26.76, 22.68, 23.29, 26.94, 26.11, 23.68, 26.26, 19.25, 26.19, 22.44, 25.20, 21.75, 19.77, 31.08, 28.23, 24.71, 25.90, 26.40, 28.28, 25.56, 19.39, 20.03, 24.67, 22.87, 26.65, 25.56, 25.77, 28.26, 23.23, 25.78, 24.86, 24.54, 33.68, 33.13, 24.48, DNF(20.30), 23.53, 23.33, 28.60, 18.40, 23.89, 27.69, 21.28, 19.29, 23.61, 20.31, 20.37, 22.39, DNF(19.73), 23.10, 29.36, 25.12, 23.07, 28.16, 22.38, 27.11, 23.93, 22.46, 24.38+, 23.01, 21.54, 35.07, 18.13, 18.99, 27.70, 19.27, 21.09, 32.79, 26.01+, 22.33, 18.37, 20.97, 32.17, 21.82, 34.52, 19.59, 24.62, 27.67+, 24.98, 20.92, 20.04, 18.45, 22.26, 22.30+, 25.08, 23.94, 23.34, 23.93, 29.96, 22.33, 17.33, 21.45, 21.97, 21.44, 17.88, 18.79, 31.50, 18.77, 26.03, 21.87, 25.58, 27.12, 20.56, 26.98, 19.76, 23.95, 24.67, 33.66, 22.44, 25.03, 28.48, 20.07, 28.57, 26.66, 20.39, 19.91, 27.44, 19.15, 22.71, 23.67+, 18.22, 24.34, 22.38, 29.94, 21.58, 24.55, 22.40+, 25.72, 29.19+, 23.49, 21.07, 25.16, 29.92, 21.17, 25.51, 23.70, 26.63, 29.84, 25.92+, 27.53, 19.96, 25.11, 22.38, 21.45, 26.91, 24.65, 22.26, 25.62, 28.76, 23.49+, 22.18, 20.56, 31.34, 22.23, 39.07, 26.98, 26.98, 22.23, 26.25, 19.77, 19.67, 19.95, 27.99, 27.32, 21.51, 23.79, 20.73, 17.84, 19.37, 25.73, 27.01, 21.56, 27.31, 22.75, 17.72, 21.68, 22.88, 25.04, 33.20, 24.47, 36.37, 21.99, 22.50, 22.68, 20.16, 23.06, 24.65, 22.01, 19.38, 21.82, 18.05, 23.23, 29.41, 21.23, 31.62, 25.43, 19.93, 19.88, 24.74, 20.86, 18.02, 28.21, 25.31, 20.72, 25.42, 32.57, 24.55, 22.85, 24.81, 27.09, 28.54, 17.47, 28.42, 18.19, 22.21, 21.37, 18.14, 27.43, 20.18, 25.67, 21.99, 19.92, 19.45, 20.36, 24.54, 42.33, 27.33, 19.42, 21.55, 22.26, 19.39, 22.33, 22.11, 23.76, 24.41, 21.99, 20.39, 20.70, DNF(22.39), 23.10, 24.79, 25.71, 25.31, 23.23, 23.90, 20.58, 21.88, 23.60, 24.49, 24.81, 21.69, 22.23, 22.78, 26.64, 25.29, 26.55, 19.62, 22.41, 18.45, 24.81, 23.33, 20.22, 21.34, 25.96, 25.23, 16.65, 27.28, 14.51, 23.56, 22.45, 23.16, 27.27, 27.27, 21.67, 23.30, 28.50, 19.21, 23.76, 20.64, 23.13, 25.31, 30.08, 23.21, 21.75, 19.22, 23.57, 18.87, 26.69, 19.88, 29.56, 17.85, 19.99, 23.89, 16.79, 17.58, 22.13, 21.34, 24.00, 20.46, 17.48, 25.76, 24.15, 24.81, 21.07, 21.10, 22.92, 22.26, 24.33, 21.10, 26.04, 25.32, 23.54, 34.00, 23.79, 35.89, 19.72, 27.96, 25.59, 32.05, 29.05, 27.60, 23.26, 19.26, 20.14, 27.30, 18.98, 23.22, 20.12, 19.50, 23.81+, 19.66, 21.06, 20.32, 22.27, 22.93, 23.42, 21.04, 25.31, 22.79, 21.48, 24.23, 21.50, 42.06, 22.41, 21.34, 25.13, 31.34, 28.82, 28.31, 26.66, 21.58, 30.13, 25.39, 23.85, 24.55, 22.12, 19.80, 21.08, 28.71, 30.03, 28.32, 35.77, 34.51, 22.01, 24.34, 25.84, 24.67, 25.70, 26.06, 23.09, 24.34, 18.85, 23.83, 34.95, 28.36, 23.59, 20.89, 26.80, 20.64, 25.08, 24.10, 21.74, 28.85, 16.81, 15.53, 20.62, 25.23, 26.52, 20.30, 21.74, 18.86+, 24.67, 25.77+, 18.62, 22.98, 21.37, 23.60, 28.46, 27.74, 29.05, 23.08, 19.77, 20.36, 30.21, 21.94, 18.77, 17.81, 20.92, 21.24, 26.80, 17.85, 14.04, 17.29, 24.22, 22.11, 20.27, 18.11, 19.74, 27.53, 20.28, 23.08, 19.54, 27.41, 22.65, 21.85, 20.54, 22.04, 24.66, 33.65, 23.95, 27.85, 31.01, 26.28+, 30.18, 20.50, 28.83, 24.05, 28.78, 23.91, 23.31, 27.13, 25.40, 24.37, 24.66, 22.73, 19.63, 23.15, 22.98, 24.21, 24.41, 24.99, 22.15, 24.73, 18.76, 24.55, 18.56, 19.82, 23.27, 23.86, 22.85, 20.39, 26.43, 20.11+, 24.17+, 24.64, 21.21, 23.77, 20.89, 24.38, 24.16, 18.67, 25.50, 23.56, 26.63, 20.37, 22.02, 27.01, 21.77, 19.45, 31.26, 25.26, 24.67, 22.00, 22.27, 19.04, 22.31, 23.58, 25.87, 30.48, 18.33, 24.51, 20.41, 23.73, 21.91, 20.27, DNF(30.48), 25.01, 20.07, 21.46, 22.27, 22.96, 26.16, 25.89, 25.44, 23.56, 20.16, 22.19, 22.24+, 27.76, 26.77, 15.58, 29.31, 18.86, 21.19, 18.74, 16.80, 20.86, 21.84, 19.59, 19.70, 23.46, 19.87, 23.64, 24.71, 23.73, 27.07, 21.93, 25.95, 21.26, 20.60, 15.33, 25.40, 23.65, 19.03, 40.89, 23.41, 20.52, 29.83, 26.10, 20.47, 28.83, 21.49, 19.26, 25.23, 28.99, 19.58, 18.06, 22.20, 21.55, 24.75, 22.87, 22.88, 29.05, 25.05, 19.99, 25.77, 26.97, 24.50, 24.44, 43.52, 21.87, 24.45, 16.07, 27.95, 23.82, 32.64+, 20.71, 22.78, 22.26, 20.48, 19.96, 28.90, 26.06, 22.09, 23.12, 15.59, 26.05, 27.81, DNF(18.35), 22.10, 23.42, 27.36, 21.50, 29.02, 19.96, 20.57, 22.82, 25.77, 22.76, DNF(0.05), 22.35+, 23.49, 27.92, 18.25, 26.37, 21.78, 22.40, 24.37, 20.36, 20.12, 21.08, DNF(0.04), 29.07, 24.17, 22.57, 27.40, 21.24, 27.16, 24.98, 24.77, 24.52, 26.33, 17.40, 26.82, 19.73, 18.91, 25.76, 21.08, 22.00, 26.28, 24.37, 19.75, 24.90, 17.16, 23.36, 28.72, 20.59, 22.70, 21.42, 16.13, 21.55, 20.90, 23.73, 22.25, 24.69, 19.19, 21.76, 20.67, 22.53, 21.37, 21.89, 19.01, 14.94, 16.53, 16.14, 19.49, 17.04, 22.85, DNF(27.03), 21.92, 17.12, 18.40, 19.21, 21.99, 17.20, 23.55, 19.46, 20.02, 18.81, 21.63, 18.06, 29.04, 21.50, 22.46+, 19.02+, 26.84, 23.70, 23.85, 22.14, 18.18, 31.80, 16.67, 26.90, 25.20, 23.24, 20.08, 19.34, 22.44, 23.73, 26.61, 22.59, 17.67, 26.35, 21.98, DNF(20.83), 19.23, 25.29, 21.88, 16.78, 20.73, 25.53, 39.15+, 21.70, 21.68+, 21.43, 34.40, 16.39, 18.33, 29.43+, 26.42, 24.37, 27.37, 23.03, 20.05, 23.20, 14.54, 24.60, 26.15, 17.58, 21.79, 13.44, 16.60, 19.57, 21.71, 21.59, 19.91, 16.32, 19.97, 18.65+, DNF(26.73), 23.44, 18.15, 23.39, 23.63, 17.62, 23.44, 21.53, 20.31, 16.95, 20.64, 23.28, 17.50, 17.65, 21.32, 27.58, 23.27, 24.49, 18.62, 20.55, 18.46, 24.58, 23.08, 20.91, 21.83, 19.01, 26.54, 22.52, 24.03, 21.48, 16.48, 24.27, 14.28+, 23.59, 20.27, 16.37, 17.99, 19.98, 19.57, 22.45, 22.87, 23.91, 17.98, 20.01, 20.71, 19.30, 16.70, 24.02, 23.54, 20.54, 22.63, 20.67, 18.11, 24.35, 22.71, 18.11, 19.82, 18.16, 24.88, 19.18, 21.19, 19.47, 20.72, 19.01, 22.18, 17.04, 18.80, 21.06, 15.09, 24.08, 20.74, 35.42, 18.89, 16.48, 25.25, 26.67+, 19.43, 24.86, 21.30, 22.66, 26.96+, 19.55, 21.44+, 14.21, 25.65, 20.11, 18.31, 17.26+, 21.33+, 21.52, 19.78, 19.95, 25.23, 23.37+, 20.08, 21.80, 17.10, 19.49, 27.31, 15.93, 23.96, 23.67, 17.34, 17.58, 19.95, 20.36, 25.42, 23.35, 19.84, 22.75, 18.54, 25.30+, 21.98+, 17.18, 25.09, 25.17, 28.06, 28.76, 23.61, 19.63, 28.39, 27.75, 22.09+, 15.56, 26.13, 23.15, 19.47, 19.25, 22.08, 18.91, 21.63, 21.21, 16.83, 26.65, 16.77, 19.68, 20.93, 14.94, 17.49, 24.51, 21.98, 21.50, 18.78, 20.08, 19.57, 22.47, 22.19, 26.24, 19.39, 24.73, 22.62, 20.21, 24.54, 19.98, 22.94, 20.52, 18.70, 22.26, 25.34, 21.26, 22.20, 21.99, 23.50, 21.57, 20.84, 17.46, 16.51, 18.31, 21.34, 19.39, 19.24, 17.19, 17.22, 22.66, 23.53, 18.02, 20.61, 19.68, 22.79, 19.74, 22.70, 23.11, 21.38, 29.83, 20.25, 21.62, 20.40, 16.32, 18.58, 18.56, 22.73, 27.28, 22.29, 22.30, 25.80, 25.70, 18.04, 20.58, 21.83, 23.47, 27.05, 22.49, 16.18, 26.86, 24.10, 26.31, 21.51, 26.82, 15.40, 15.00, 14.67, 20.21, 20.04, 23.68, 15.18, 21.16+, 27.31, 19.63, 24.06, 26.74, 25.05, 17.10, 19.43, 21.24, 19.17, 19.36, 23.71, 21.74, 27.13, 20.12, DNF(18.49), 20.21, 19.91, 15.91, 23.41, 22.06, 25.65, 22.63, 22.33, 22.96, 21.96, 20.91, 18.63, 17.58, 18.55, 19.92, 24.82+, 23.70, 32.60, 19.81, 24.68, 27.82, 15.96, 20.59, 21.48, 17.73, 23.63, 24.73, 20.62, 20.79, 20.87, 26.01, 21.91, 21.94, 24.83, 22.53, 17.10, 24.33, 21.84, 19.66, 27.67, 22.55, 17.46, 18.16, 26.66, 25.91, 20.79, 22.93, 27.52, 26.19, 20.96, 24.11, 22.88, 16.50, 28.21, 22.62, 19.46, 19.20, 23.47, 23.57, 21.12, 24.50, 20.63, 18.02, 16.47, 19.64, 21.18, 21.80, 28.34, 17.34, 22.86, 22.37, 20.67, 34.81, 18.74, 18.12, 19.95, 27.01, 21.73, 25.76, 15.32, 14.44, 24.83, 26.81, 26.13, 29.44, 25.74, 29.52, 19.50, 20.25, 22.33, 22.02, 18.85, 21.66, 20.46, 30.34, 17.91, 18.93, 20.40, 31.49, 18.31, 22.89, 20.89, 16.61, 24.93, 24.56, 42.03, 19.71, 29.22, 21.71, DNF(1.00), 21.13+, 23.27, DNF(18.56), 30.18, 21.27, 22.44, 22.65, 17.97, 22.77, DNF(19.55), 26.70+, 26.32, 20.27, 21.07, 16.87, 18.12, 22.05, 21.42, 17.65, 20.39, 27.55, 18.52, 22.01, 21.70, 18.27, 23.44, 19.78, 30.99, 17.04, 21.00, 17.05, 17.38, 23.55, 21.05, 17.05, 23.94, 19.81, 22.81, 18.24, 17.79, 28.14, 19.45, 18.72, 20.11, 19.76, 18.42, 21.31, 25.71, 19.60, 26.02, 18.48, 21.51, 22.27, 24.16, 17.53, DNF(35.39), DNF(18.25), 18.83, 18.42, 18.11, 22.76, 17.34, 15.93, 21.53, 18.82, 18.53, 25.18, 20.55, 22.33, 17.28, 26.21, 21.29, 18.13, 21.79, 27.15, 29.11, 22.02, 20.63, 17.60, 19.83, 18.11, 21.36, 20.11, 20.35, 14.96, 21.00, 22.83, 22.61, 22.86, 12.52, 21.58, 22.76, 21.88, 23.20, 20.90, 22.02, 20.87, 17.56, 24.96, 17.43, 19.92, 19.84, 23.98, 17.39, 22.69, 22.98, 17.96, 16.78, 26.68, 18.75, 17.61, 23.40, 24.09, 19.50, 19.51+, 18.79, 21.14, 25.05, 19.61, 18.68, 20.85, 21.34, 19.14, 21.04, 24.05, 17.10, 24.78, 23.09, 16.95, 21.71, 25.83, 22.02, 24.88, 24.12, 20.35, 22.99, 19.19, 21.69, 20.43, 19.48, 22.54, 29.61, 25.58, 25.34, 32.81, 18.80, 22.72+, 27.69, 28.02, 26.97, 23.18, 21.50, 19.52, 29.75, 15.21, 18.19, 23.04, 17.67, 34.66, 23.00, 19.50, 20.56, 16.61, 23.86, 20.89, 16.10, 24.01, 17.89, 27.27, 22.24, 21.20, 26.54+, 18.58, 20.83, 19.62, 22.37, 21.87, 15.55, 18.95, 23.58, 17.49, 16.41, DNF(15.16), 20.73, 20.99, 19.69+, 26.62, 20.78, 21.30, 19.95, 20.73, 20.38, 21.27, 22.32, 20.91, 20.08, 17.85, 26.80, 19.29, 19.12, 17.96, 15.35, 22.64, 22.09, 18.88, 23.06, 20.23, 22.50, 22.40, 18.80, 17.21, 21.51, DNF(21.01), 24.84, 19.33, 17.05, 21.19, 23.96, 18.89, 21.20, 19.49, 18.39, 15.82, 17.89, 22.38, 27.76, 22.42, 22.96, 20.66, 24.18, 20.65, 16.76, 19.90, 21.95, 24.57, 14.70, 20.12, 20.72, 23.12, 16.06, 23.61, 20.71, 16.16, 20.55, 17.63, 24.27, 19.89, 17.99, 22.17, 19.46, 16.30, 21.82, 18.67, 19.37, 24.07, 24.93, 20.65, 28.09, 23.66, 25.04, 26.49, 22.02, 21.44, 23.13, 21.66, 16.03, 17.07, 19.95, 18.98, 15.78, 22.60, 21.65, 22.89, 16.45, 26.16+, 19.70, 23.88, 19.66, 19.00, 20.13, 23.93, 22.68, 27.51, 22.11, 20.63, 34.07, 19.73, 20.49, 19.41, 24.80, 21.27, 23.10, 24.46, 26.64, 17.34, 22.72, 24.57, 22.17, 17.51, 24.96, 16.79, 29.88, 20.79, 19.36, 22.36, 20.03, 22.08, 19.92, 19.87, 22.82, 25.70, 16.19, 20.52, 25.95, 20.88, 17.76, 18.95, 21.49, 22.38, 22.85, 21.80, 18.46, 20.04, 24.64, 18.85, 18.85, 27.98, 22.02, 22.53, 22.33, 25.38+, 24.65+, 18.94, 21.05, 17.43, 18.33, 19.59, 27.06, 17.85, 18.77, 20.86, 19.69, 23.13, 23.22, 29.36, 21.11, 27.40, DNF(30.29), 22.65+, 26.53, 23.12, 25.40, 23.40, 17.80, 20.75, 19.21, 15.00, 20.69+, 15.13, 24.00, 20.52, 16.60, 25.24, 19.68, 23.59, 22.55, 18.21, 18.34, 20.56, 15.21, 20.44, 21.56, 20.97, 24.70, 25.22, 24.16, 17.72, 18.12, 18.85, 15.89, 18.80, 21.81, 24.71, 29.15, 22.18, 19.97, 25.64, 19.31, 20.20, 23.61+, 21.46, 15.38, 24.22, 19.45, 19.63, 21.29, 22.18, 20.30, 19.41, 22.91, 27.37, 24.18, 22.07, 21.20, 26.95, 20.74, 21.94, 23.61, 18.58, 18.52, 19.47, 28.19, 23.02, 18.06, 23.51, 20.01, 19.83, 25.96, 25.68, 22.34, 24.97+, 21.98, 19.79, 18.10, 20.44, 22.27, 15.72, 20.64, 25.07, 20.08, 29.87, 21.89, 19.46, 19.56, 17.44, 19.76, 24.78, 26.81, 15.57, 27.58, 19.74, 20.63, 25.74, 19.08, 22.88, 20.60, 22.53, 23.98, 16.74, 21.69, 19.49, 24.59, 23.00, 23.31, 21.78, 27.81, 19.05, 47.04, 27.79, 19.06, 17.43, 21.55, 21.88, 21.04, 22.97, 39.64, 27.74, 22.17, 21.06, 26.14+, 21.46, 20.09, 17.27, 23.07, 18.30, 23.41, 25.31, 21.14, 19.74, 31.89, 23.70, 18.08, 20.95, 17.18, 16.70, 20.63, 21.61, 26.10, 18.88, 19.46, 14.93, 22.53, 22.94, 13.87, 20.76, 18.53, 16.33, 27.02, 14.55, 25.27, 15.75, 23.33, 20.72+, 15.65, 15.72, 21.97, 23.19, 21.43, 21.41, 19.04, 17.37, 17.46, 20.81, 15.88, 17.88, 19.91, 18.65, 14.53, 20.12, 17.53, 17.64, DNF(19.02), 18.72, 19.14, 15.68, 13.57, 17.56, 19.22, 22.64, 21.68, 18.95, 17.42, 22.43, 19.95, 15.85, 21.29, 23.52, 19.78, 18.63, 18.24+, 21.98, 22.32, 15.09, 17.78, 20.99, 20.49, 14.05, 18.76, 28.96, 22.72, 23.30, 17.42, 17.62, 19.91, 20.52, 18.82, 19.67, 15.88, 18.63, 21.23, 22.23, 22.80, 23.83, 15.83, 19.50, 21.14, 19.63, 26.21, 16.11, 15.80, 18.12, 19.74, 18.80, 16.23, 16.82, 17.68, 18.24, 21.93, 17.02, 20.36, 19.50, 18.11, 24.40, 19.23, 19.17, 17.30, 17.42, 22.85, 24.63, 25.94, 24.57, 22.39, 19.89, 22.61, 22.15, 19.79, 20.19, 21.34, 25.74+, 12.43, 24.09, 16.27, 19.57, 25.00, 22.98, 17.24, 16.91, 18.68, 24.63, 21.06, 18.12, 20.47, 19.01, 19.15, 21.49, 32.19, 21.14, 19.38, 16.93, 28.63, 22.53, 28.30, 16.70, 20.93, 19.01, 20.13, 26.02, 23.97, 19.29, 18.63, 25.88, 16.98, 19.20, 17.44, 19.39, 25.77, 19.23, 21.96, 15.66, 22.91+, 16.76, 20.44, 21.99, 17.73, 17.16, 22.41, 25.58, 22.96, 24.19, 41.12, 23.62, 19.61, 22.42, 17.49, 11.83, 21.42, 19.45, 17.46, 17.09, 22.35, 21.21, 22.30, 21.92, 22.98, 18.56, 15.75, 19.43, 20.63, 15.99, 17.20, 23.40, 25.58, 26.44, 21.00, 21.11, 20.26, 21.56, 30.52, 20.76, 19.36, 18.93, 17.49, 22.40, 19.16, 21.14, 21.78, 19.45, 22.94, 22.47, 21.80, 22.31, 15.06, 21.51, 17.20, 19.39, 23.18, 21.06, 16.49, 24.84, 30.56, 18.72, 23.99, 25.45, 20.04, 15.20, 19.64, 24.25, 21.99, 29.94, 20.25, 23.36, 16.13, 14.40, 25.15, 16.99, 20.04, 21.47, 21.37, 17.06, 14.50, 20.45, 20.88, 21.33, 19.69, 26.37, 25.05, 19.04, 22.12, 16.80, 17.90, 27.79, 15.90, 18.14, 20.10, 20.27, 20.71, 21.94, 17.46, 15.74, 17.15, 16.60, 15.29, 25.23, 20.32, 21.01, 22.76, 19.65, 14.73, 20.67, 17.08, 24.42, 19.31, 21.20, 20.00, 19.85, 18.72, 23.75, 23.43, 20.05, DNF(24.36), 19.33, 16.93, 22.50, 20.32, 18.52, 18.58, 16.06, 25.81, 17.09, 16.20, 20.44, 22.42, 20.14, 26.75, 19.07, 25.44, 20.34, 18.84, 18.59, 20.52, 17.29, 23.00, 16.23, 22.97, 21.86, 21.08, 20.13, 20.93, 20.69, 17.64, 18.49, 25.59, 16.64, 21.23, 23.91, 20.94, 24.45, 25.60, 17.01, 27.66, 19.52, 16.90, 20.97, 17.55, 19.66, 21.72+, 22.50, 15.83, 20.30, 19.08, 16.40, 18.03, 24.40, 24.68, 25.95, 23.30, 22.24, 23.11, 17.87, 22.39, 17.70, 25.37+, 21.83, 13.72, 19.46, 19.14, 23.57, 19.86, 15.76, 19.90+, 18.77, 23.80, 16.89, 17.53, 17.45, 23.38, 18.98, 21.23, 19.93, 17.66, 23.51, 20.98, 16.17, 20.10, 25.17, 20.38, 18.25+, 20.78, 23.22, 20.49, 28.24, 28.83, 33.07, 25.99, 18.22, 17.58, 25.79, 20.71, 24.65, 17.19, 20.82, 23.12, 17.72, 24.89, 16.10, 22.41, 18.61, 16.90, 20.28, 24.04, 17.05, 19.73, 22.59, 15.23, 19.45, 18.34, 22.40, 17.83, 48.92, 21.22, 22.74, 24.51, 28.49, 22.47, 43.55, 17.96, 17.87, 18.67, 18.83, 20.87, 26.19, 14.64, 19.43, 23.05, 16.38, 16.40, 21.83, 17.83, 21.99, 19.99, 24.84, 19.20, 19.27, 18.50, 17.48, 18.54+, 22.29, 16.14, 22.66, 18.22, 16.72, 20.59, 23.40, 18.50, 13.28, 21.37, 20.80, 28.01, 17.58, 28.40, 23.26, 23.90, 19.02, 23.78, 20.59, 24.56, 15.91, 20.64, 18.07, 20.89, 17.43, 22.43, 23.63, 16.53, 15.89, DNF(22.15), 25.78, 19.56, 21.95, 15.78, 25.24, 21.05, 17.21, DNF(17.53), 19.59, 21.49, 25.55, 17.21, 24.05, 23.05, 20.78, 25.02, 21.39, 22.72, 29.92+, 21.11, 18.84, 21.75, 17.94, 16.96, 20.37, 19.50, 28.82, 13.15, 20.60, 21.78, 30.85, 22.11, 26.04, 20.30, 17.21, 20.04, 21.79, 21.22, 18.30, 22.62, 18.30, 22.13, 19.26, 22.25, 22.32, 21.45, 16.55, 19.56, 21.23, 17.80, 16.26, DNF(20.46), 18.30, 18.53, 20.86, 19.28, 17.69, 15.27, 52.43, 18.48, 19.38, 14.93, 17.68, 20.58, 19.53, 18.56, 19.70, 26.96, 20.90, 22.13, 16.80, 16.61, 21.39, 25.67+, 17.65, 21.94, 19.10, 18.70, 18.21, 20.59, 18.87, 19.50, 16.69, 20.22, 15.52, 17.80, 20.02, 26.46, 22.58, 15.36, 27.78, 22.12, 17.22, 20.41, 13.48, 21.31, 23.56, 21.07, 20.69, 15.52, 17.89, 19.20, 20.70, 19.27, 16.09, 17.91+, 16.37, 15.85, 23.05, 16.57, 18.00, 18.63, 18.15, 22.42, 16.51, 25.98, 24.45, 17.66, 15.65, 17.18, 15.54, 18.06, 20.73, 15.37, 17.82, 16.11, 20.44, 29.90, 24.09, 22.68, 22.24, 15.39, 17.79, 21.20, 21.60, 17.64, 13.75, 15.72, 19.58, 17.50, 23.02, 20.68, 17.54, 14.57, 19.24, 14.95, 19.48, 20.85, 17.65, 18.95, 22.33, 16.15, 27.38, 21.66, 13.64, 20.46, 25.26, 19.51, 18.53, 20.59+, 16.58, 15.76, 17.24, 21.87, 20.46, 16.80, 14.17, 26.42, 15.01, 33.58, 17.90, 19.11, 20.00, 17.01, 19.80, 13.26, 18.22, 22.34, 21.67, 17.61+, 23.10, 19.65, 17.24, 17.98, 19.15, 16.64, 18.77, 22.45, 18.06, 29.60, 18.87, 21.53, 15.78, 16.10, 21.74, 30.70, 21.03, 15.22, 19.20, 19.12, 23.45, 27.17, 20.29, 22.33, 22.78, 18.23, 14.77, 16.96, 24.40, 19.39, 20.96, 16.39, 15.07, 20.68, 22.48, 16.00, 16.10, 16.10, 22.35, 17.16, 18.72, 18.04, 17.84, 27.75, 17.75, 19.70, 15.64, 19.85, 25.37, 24.02, 14.77, 23.13, 18.26, 20.34, 21.35, 13.91, 21.57, 20.43, 18.32, 19.95, 15.81, 13.01, 22.17, 21.06, 25.71+, 19.94, 17.82, 21.13, 21.29, 17.95, 25.43, 24.16, 22.63, 18.04, 20.66, 17.65, 15.37, 17.75, 24.36, 18.77, 22.45, 23.24, 22.05, 24.45, 18.66, 22.71, 17.88, 17.51, 22.17, 20.48, 17.92, 15.79, 23.41, 19.84, 17.40, 20.08, 18.79, 19.82, 18.28, 19.52, 17.23, 26.04, 21.96, 17.23, 19.45, 15.95, 17.86, 18.17, 21.72, 13.30, 20.99, 16.15, 16.40, 21.00, 12.72, 20.35, 14.45, 17.47, 19.95, 21.82, 17.56, 16.04, 16.55, 18.83, 18.86, 14.53, 14.47, 14.61, 17.98, 16.42, 17.14, 20.29, 19.00, 14.62, 23.47, 14.89, 15.03, 25.20, 21.27, 22.15, 20.42+, 19.87, 16.68, 20.78, 19.55, 19.70, 19.21, 19.62, 22.91, 16.73, 21.53, 18.93, 15.70, 19.90, 14.42, 18.67, 21.60, 20.82, 20.92, 18.69, 12.48, 18.83, 15.28, 21.62, 16.06, 19.95, 21.57, 16.60, 15.23, 19.59, 24.49, 19.03, 15.12, 16.46, 16.94, 24.76, 17.10, 19.92, 20.26, 19.55, 18.94, 19.99, 19.52, 18.57, 17.54, 15.53, 17.42, 22.53, 17.96, 22.77, 18.72, 19.20, 20.38, 21.30, 20.94, 20.91, 16.46, 21.07, 25.90, 18.96, 18.81, 26.37, 22.02, 18.72, 20.50, 13.92, 18.42, 25.72, 24.20, 18.82, 20.60, 16.65, 16.91, 20.05, 19.40, 21.76, 19.11, 23.41, 14.57, 21.06, 20.30, 18.37, 22.50, 15.64, 14.19, 17.78, 21.66, 17.34, 15.90, 23.72, 20.75, 22.52, 22.40, 20.02, 23.99, 24.50, 21.12, 19.60, 15.32, 16.92, 19.69, 19.69, 15.62, 14.51, 16.94, 18.45, 16.07, 24.01, 26.07, 15.72, 16.60, 19.30, 22.92, 27.65, 16.66, 22.03, 13.81, 20.24, 24.62, 17.20, 16.49, 15.35, 16.27, 22.51+, 17.49, 15.32, 14.00, 20.61, 19.03, 24.19, 18.18, 29.46, 17.90, 14.88, 18.57, 21.14, 17.37, 19.62, 20.28, 31.35, 18.94, 20.97, 20.24, 25.05, 19.15, 18.85, 18.18, 18.72+, 16.60, 15.45, 16.01, 17.46, 19.25, 24.33, 14.79, 21.07, 22.61, 21.08, 23.29, 19.94, 16.25, 21.62, 16.79, 19.52, 17.91, 15.31, 18.11, 14.57, 21.49, 20.44, 18.52, 20.45, 21.72, 19.21, 20.55, 26.79, 19.57, 22.64, 15.42, 21.59, 18.45, 26.70, 26.08, 22.47, 20.97, 18.68, 17.33, 25.39, 16.68, 20.87, 22.55, 17.16, 17.98, 21.57, 24.49, 17.16, 30.10, 20.22, 19.53, 16.46, 20.15, 17.16, 19.05, 18.40, 14.18, 24.45, 25.48, 23.24, 19.50, 15.18, 18.33, 19.55, 22.40, 22.44, 21.30, 18.41, 22.42, 14.25, 20.66, 21.94, 24.32, 22.67, 23.02, 17.56, 18.70, 16.59, 19.88, 17.70, 17.14, 17.13, 16.93, 16.15, 21.42, 25.94, 16.74, 21.46, 19.31, 17.02, 20.72, 14.97, 21.90, 23.56, 16.64, 16.09, 24.99, 19.95, 18.51, 16.96, 17.27, 15.23, 27.04, 24.33, 25.21, 22.99, 22.00, 19.13, 22.04, 24.27, 23.63, 22.90, 14.95, 14.02, 25.51, 24.85, 14.99, 23.12, 21.59, 21.18, 18.78, 17.23, 16.89, 30.09, 15.46, 17.52, 24.21+, DNF(21.86), 22.85, 23.62, 12.01, 20.09, 23.33, 22.02, 16.23, 25.51, 18.93, 16.85, 19.97, 25.82, 17.88, 20.12, 13.98, 18.52, 20.87, 18.19, 21.34+, 18.83, 19.56, 11.49, 23.31, 22.71, 21.70, 13.58, 14.26, 16.36, 30.20, 19.27, 28.42, 15.25, 19.12, 16.91, 17.21, 15.73, 23.89, 22.05, 17.26, 16.25, 21.03, 19.04, 45.63, 17.59, 18.68, 16.44, 18.18, 13.35, 24.20, 20.79, 19.82, 18.76, 15.24, 21.84, 19.03, 18.65, 20.84, 20.69, 15.75, 22.28, 15.27, 19.13, 22.37, 20.18, 24.44, 21.25, 20.65, 15.32, 18.47, 14.27, 19.85, 19.24, 21.60, 23.19, 20.08, 18.37, 16.87, 18.72, 17.44, 17.22, 16.82, 15.64, 16.74, 20.94, 19.35, 20.81, 16.50, 23.08, 24.07, 23.05, 19.84, 14.43, 16.64, 18.18, 18.39, 14.50, 17.46, 23.72, 19.21, 16.56, 18.13, 22.84, 24.43, 17.10, 18.36, 23.78, 22.86, 17.86, 19.57, 20.44, 18.68, 19.98, 13.44, 20.10, 15.70, 17.63, 22.17+, 24.72, 20.22, 22.15, 23.39, 22.17, 22.73, 18.05, 19.22, 18.66, 23.44, 16.55, 19.80, 18.66, 18.67, 21.03, 22.85, 19.16, 25.42, 21.90, 24.24, 22.16, 18.03, 21.60, 20.78, 17.48, 18.72, 18.49, 19.40, 13.73, 19.89, 32.77, 17.47, 22.64, 22.55, 23.90, 16.82, 26.12, 16.24, 19.03, 21.77, 21.87, 20.87, 19.41, 19.32, 25.24, 20.65, 19.62, 25.68, 18.14, 22.81, 23.62, 17.15, 20.82, 24.36, 41.94, 16.94, 22.82, 23.52, 21.23, 17.41, 23.76, 25.14, 19.09, 21.38, 21.68, 20.52, 18.88, 14.94, 23.01, 25.75, 22.21, 21.22, 24.70, 17.03, 17.32, 18.08, 19.36, 16.76, 17.10, 21.90, 19.09, 19.26, 21.79, 16.90, 42.83, 18.93, 19.36, 17.46, 22.56, 19.87, 18.58, 20.23, 19.62, 17.91, 17.82, 22.87, 17.38, 21.64, 21.88, 16.78, 19.31, 14.53, 19.21, 18.49, 14.87, 16.74, 16.96, 12.84, 17.26, 21.51, 19.49, 23.31, 16.00, 16.32, 16.95, 20.43, 18.21, 13.56, 26.27, DNF(11.16), 22.15, 21.81, 21.08, 21.54, 24.65, 15.56, 23.97, 22.64, 17.26, 16.86, 14.76, 21.66, 21.80, 22.75, 25.36, 20.22, 18.92, 20.64, 22.86, 17.52, 24.70, 19.18, 15.16, 18.52, 17.73, 22.89, 17.39, 25.40, 22.92, 17.14, 25.01, 18.19, 27.17, 25.15, 16.73, 18.43, 20.52, 20.61, 19.02, 19.66, 15.65, 18.31, 18.05, 20.38, 12.92, 21.91, 19.73, 14.92, 28.35, DNF(22.73), 22.69, 20.35, 20.69, 20.54, 15.73, 21.37, 28.52, DNF(23.32), 26.41, 18.53, 22.76, 18.04, 17.67, 24.36, 16.73, 22.24, 20.42, 23.17, 18.91, 18.38, 21.00, 17.42, 19.39, 20.04, 22.76, 20.63, 17.48, 18.47, 17.36, 21.27, 19.47, 15.42, 14.92, 13.56, 14.25, 12.12, 17.05, 8.16, 19.35, 18.64, 27.97, 14.04, 16.02, 18.15, 14.02, 18.66, 11.63, 14.20, 14.53, 14.83, 8.45, 12.42, 11.00, 15.66, 15.58, 14.44, 16.39+, 14.85, 14.54, 15.65, 11.52, 10.03, 14.87, 15.89, 11.91, 13.31, 14.11, 13.25, 11.31, 16.19, 13.74, 13.60, 15.99, 11.41, 15.65, 14.76, 17.09, 14.22, 14.16, 12.76, 15.47, 11.40, 15.86, 15.77, 14.07, 14.82, 20.50, 20.75, 19.22, 17.80, 17.58, 21.41, 18.90, 19.66, 26.19+, 18.73, 22.03, 17.59, 19.73, 20.83, 18.40, 19.26, 23.76, 18.73, 16.52, 21.70+, 17.59, 19.55, 18.53, 18.76, 14.66, 17.03, 17.10, 17.88, 13.05, 17.92, 22.37, 19.17, 19.17, 11.59, 19.09, 20.83, 18.15, 18.15, 14.08, 14.61, 9.45, 18.60, 22.34, 16.14, 13.87, 12.75, 17.28, 12.79, 15.18, 11.25, 14.38, 15.82, 16.99, 12.72, 17.94, 14.21, 16.14, 12.55, 11.66, 13.58, 13.45, 15.30, 21.45, 16.45, 13.16, 13.20, 15.17, 18.72, 15.75, 12.95, 13.26, 16.17, 15.07, 12.70, 15.75, 15.51, 9.25, 17.05, 18.31, 12.53, 17.70, 10.33, 17.04, 13.08, 14.45, 18.90, 18.31, 13.19, 14.22, 14.56, 12.43, 13.82, 11.71, 13.51, 13.25, 13.21, 17.62, 17.98, 16.21, 15.45, 11.46, 13.94, 16.19, 14.13, 10.49, 17.53, 14.04, 16.03, 19.12, 15.78, 12.03, 17.76, 16.83, 14.14, 11.73, 11.44, 16.76, 16.83, 14.14, 11.73, 11.44, 16.76, 12.23, 13.83, 12.96, 11.47, 14.24, 15.72, 14.16, 13.44, 13.99, 15.07, 16.00, 11.81, 14.44, 12.61, 13.70, 13.89, 16.45, 10.55, 13.37, 14.93, 15.18, 13.38, 12.98, 15.31, 15.91, 15.19, 14.85, 10.15, 17.34, 12.10, 14.76, 14.83, 14.85, 15.34, 19.48, 14.12, 11.83, 15.88, 12.02, 14.47, 12.46, 19.04, 14.23, 14.14, 15.63, 14.56, 15.31, 18.90, 16.83, 10.80, 13.56, DNF(12.12), 15.03, 12.10, 12.96, 13.24, 15.05, 13.05, 15.97, 16.24, 15.18, 11.44, 12.47, 19.28, 14.00, 13.53, 15.72, 16.53, 14.95, 12.05, 12.44, 16.74, 13.61, 15.53, 17.06, 15.52, 11.71, 11.91, 13.58, 12.40, 15.11, 12.39, 15.09, 13.88, 12.25, 14.98, 15.39, 13.29, 12.71, 13.12, 18.43, 18.80, 11.98, 16.53, 17.19, 14.68, 18.81, 15.23, 15.51, 16.87, 14.76, 14.38, 18.68+, 17.48, 17.23, 12.92, 15.52, 15.91, 17.92, 14.91, 17.44, 9.03, 13.70, 14.64, 17.62, 13.28, 11.52, 13.10, 14.57, 14.35, 11.56, 15.50, 11.52, 19.24, 15.42, 13.62, 16.85, 15.28, 13.68, 14.93, 9.40, 15.55, 15.66, 9.99, 16.86, 13.22, 16.01, 17.08, 16.12, 12.67, 13.40, 12.50, 14.20, 13.73, 14.02, 15.41, 14.27, 11.49, 13.07, 11.50, 17.20, 11.72, 19.36, 12.07, 13.59, 11.93, 11.80, 16.12, 15.37, 10.52, 19.28, 12.74, 15.48, 16.33, 12.22, 16.14, 10.91, 11.89, 13.62, 19.13, 12.66, 12.17, 30.99, 15.35, 14.18, 13.48, 15.57, 14.08, 13.65, 16.49, 13.01, 14.04, 17.20, 15.90, 17.85, 13.05, 15.73, 14.95, 13.30, 14.99, 11.62, 12.97, 18.43, 11.95, 14.42, 14.17, 13.63, 12.93, 16.53, 18.85, 12.96, 12.86, 15.75, 16.27, 12.96, 16.08, 12.88, 13.18, 17.34, 18.12, 12.23, 10.06, 14.18, 21.87, 14.92, 15.41, 17.32, 18.82, 17.52, 14.45, 12.74, 13.67, 18.04, 11.66, 15.14, 14.41, 14.96, 13.98, 14.12, 14.87, 15.48, 9.51, 15.55, 6.79, 12.28, 12.50, 16.77, 13.15, 10.54, 12.71, 18.80, 14.54, 13.45, 12.53, 9.82, 11.24, 17.11, 12.18, 15.11, 10.53, 15.63, 10.71, 15.93, 16.62, 13.71, 18.20, 13.28, 16.02, 10.88, 15.36, 16.01, 16.07, 12.60, 12.11, 14.04, 11.20, 15.88, 12.80, 14.87, 18.12, 15.65, 15.52, 15.12, 14.48, 14.27, 11.75, 16.12, 16.09, 11.47, 13.52, 11.25, 16.99, 10.99, 13.23, 13.76, 14.74, 14.16, 16.44, 15.90, 14.27, 13.26, 13.39, 14.36, 15.47, 10.37, 10.19, 16.65, 18.11, 15.62, 16.80, 24.31, 16.34, 13.23, 8.55, 12.15, 15.11, 12.99, 15.12, 12.82, 14.58, 17.21, 10.46, 14.47, 13.94, 17.32, 13.78, 11.41, 13.09, 15.27, 14.23, 15.08, 15.27, 11.08, 12.13, 16.39, 15.30, 9.32, 13.09, 14.47, 19.19, 13.29, 11.48, 12.73, 13.04, 12.14, 13.84, 10.84, 14.70, 15.84, 12.99, 9.48, 11.18, 19.46, 13.87, 10.15, 17.65, 14.50, 11.88, 14.14, 10.60, 14.22, 15.23, 13.12, 15.64, 11.02, 15.55, 11.14, 13.88, 12.61, 9.86, 15.65, 13.22, 12.93, 19.03, 13.74, 12.05, 13.09, 15.62, 12.36, 13.69, 13.57, 12.25, 12.78, 12.63, 12.80, 11.40, 12.12, 14.16, 17.95, 11.91, 15.93, 16.14, 12.52, 16.90, 12.59, 16.21, 13.37, 14.84, 12.43, 12.36, 11.77, 12.65, 18.69, 12.15, 12.46, 17.62, 15.00, 17.83, 14.75, 13.45, 11.61, 10.46, 16.15, 16.07, 16.19, 13.99, 17.53, 14.99, 10.82, 12.00, 13.64, 14.88, 15.81, 12.20, 15.06, 16.17, 14.31, 13.03, 14.12, 10.69, 12.41, 16.38, 18.19, 13.84, 18.88, 15.75, 11.86, 15.60, 12.64, 16.06, 13.84, 12.57, 13.40, 10.75, 14.63, 13.13, 13.39, 13.50, 14.96, 15.35, 13.16, 13.18, 13.72, 14.90, 17.28, 14.67, 10.00, 14.59, 15.76, 13.22, 11.53, 13.24, 12.86, 13.75, 17.63, 10.84, 17.33, 12.72, 14.22, 20.54, 16.43, 14.67, 22.53, 12.23, 12.01, 13.73, 14.30, 13.01, 11.84, 16.59, 12.28, 13.92, 16.57, 13.75, 10.12, 13.60, DNF(13.84), 14.34, DNF(13.96), 14.16, 16.55, 12.49, 12.84, 11.05, 13.04, 13.57, 13.24, 13.53, 12.07, 13.96, 14.36, 13.14, 12.82, 13.87, 15.62, 15.40, 16.13, 12.28, 11.88, 14.55, 12.31, 14.01, 14.54, 15.34, 15.34, 14.64, 14.42, 13.42, 9.33, 13.84, 13.17, 19.25, 15.64, 16.16, 16.24, 11.58, 13.85, 12.78, 13.95, 13.60, 15.81, 18.38, 18.16, 16.35, 15.74, 12.87, 17.35, 16.12, 13.22, 16.51, 22.03+, 16.44, 14.59, DNF(8.97), 12.82, 13.90, 13.82, 15.99, 11.78, 17.75, 13.40, 14.90, 11.06, 12.96, 12.98, 20.50, 12.80, 18.27, 14.22, 12.84, 10.16, 13.57, 12.77, 11.20, 14.63, 14.73, 18.33, 17.66, 21.63, 13.01, 13.22, 16.42, 16.80, 12.40, 14.30, 14.57, 15.07, 14.64, 13.36, 12.28, 13.74, 16.90, 17.93, 14.60, 12.66, 15.47, 15.38, 17.16, 13.88, 18.56, 13.70, 20.28, DNF(13.24), 17.50, 24.82, 15.44, 13.52, 12.38, 15.50, 12.88, 12.59, 11.73, 13.44, 14.54, 11.10, 14.72, 51.78, 15.20, 14.78, 16.56, 16.22, 15.09, 13.41, 15.43, 14.09, 13.08, 15.01, 12.53, 17.73, 11.09, 12.79, 13.79, 11.13, 12.06, 12.19, 13.31, 11.65, 9.83, 13.80, 13.09, 13.46, 13.11, 11.83, 14.65, 13.69, 16.04, 12.34, 17.40, 12.59, 18.39, 15.16, 13.46, 13.91, 13.06, 16.75, 14.12, 10.86, 10.42, 11.73, 16.49, 14.18, 14.98, 15.34, 12.18, 11.82, 12.74, 11.35, 10.55, 13.46, 11.16, 13.22, 11.16, 14.61, 14.68, 15.85, 16.14, 14.27, 9.49, 17.51, 13.06, 16.13, 13.81, 12.82, 19.24, 14.39, 14.33, 15.36, 10.90, 15.92, 9.92, 12.32, 14.73, 11.18, 13.10, 10.70, 11.55, 17.66, 12.65, 13.31, 14.06, 13.16, 14.41, 14.22, 12.25, 16.07, 14.44, 11.47, 11.59, 12.70, 13.02, 14.75, 11.93, 13.14, 12.55, 12.94, 11.76, 16.06, 13.84, 12.28, 12.17, 12.29, 11.22, 14.06, 15.76, 11.03, 15.20, 16.87, 13.23, 11.22, 13.01, 11.46, 14.52, 12.65, 17.26, 8.92, 12.35, 11.38, 14.55, 15.42, 13.98, 18.35, 10.34, 10.87, 13.48, 13.17, 14.24, 16.81, 17.90, 19.12, 12.23, 14.03, 13.23, 10.00, 13.10, 12.64, 14.60, 12.69, 14.53, 13.76, 13.22, 17.23, 17.30, 15.68, 15.04, 12.86, 14.82, 16.37, 16.46, 14.99, 14.99, 16.62, 14.06, 15.46, 14.73, 13.67, 13.78, 10.40, 15.43, 11.35, 17.96, 15.68, 10.60, 11.02, 15.98, 10.46, 14.81, 18.19, 14.39, 13.13, 9.27, 19.28, 13.60, 13.10, 11.84, 17.53, 13.03, 12.47, 13.52, 21.24, 12.55, 11.37, 16.31, 15.42, 12.79, 13.28, 10.45, 12.82, 10.89, 12.80, 13.14, 12.63, 17.23, 12.96, 13.15, 11.93, 10.98, 12.83, 20.00, 13.50, 12.81, 10.86, 15.53, 12.03, 13.25, 15.47, 14.69, 15.70, 14.54, 12.93, 16.53, 12.04, 11.98, 13.07, 13.03, 11.77, 15.08, 17.63, 12.83, 13.27, 12.61, 11.94, 11.84, 12.95, 10.56, 15.25, 12.50, 13.36, 11.96, 14.67, 14.30, 14.49, 13.45, 12.73, 16.96, 17.03, 14.17, 17.82, 17.06, 13.49, 10.84, 13.66, 16.49, 12.71, 13.47, 14.70, 11.66, 18.39, 13.56, 15.11, 15.44, 13.47, 11.60, 10.40, 13.34, 13.28, 14.65, 13.62, 16.73, 11.43, 14.87, 13.20, 16.62, 14.06, 17.36, 18.56, 16.89, 13.12, 15.10, 14.36, 16.17, 12.93, 15.32, 13.29, 19.83, 16.45, 15.11, 16.00, 15.94, 16.75, 15.00, 15.09, 16.68, 15.17, 13.72, 11.54, 13.72, 14.56, 11.33, 14.21, 14.98, 14.53, 10.43, 12.57, 14.71, 15.43, 13.77, 13.84, 14.91, 13.29, 11.26, 15.89, 13.61, 14.23, 13.77, 14.30, 12.75, 12.83, 12.81, 10.79, 16.06, 16.71, 15.10, 12.78, 17.67, 14.34, 12.69, 15.81, 15.81, 15.09, 13.03, 17.70, 12.72, 15.53, 12.54, 14.78, 12.85, 15.65, 12.83, 13.15, 15.31, 16.89, 17.56, 14.44, 12.99, 15.84, 17.11, 13.72, 12.89, 13.37, 14.08, 9.98, 14.25, 11.66, 13.74, 13.28, 12.52, 14.91, 13.42, 10.38, 17.12, 17.15, 15.07, 11.56, 13.57, 15.28, 19.64, 15.19, 14.54, 15.80, 14.27, 13.99, 12.18, 15.04, 15.28, 12.89, 10.70, 15.51, 12.82, 15.06, 12.71, 12.71, 11.19, 13.87, 14.94, 17.91, 15.24, 20.28, 18.38, 15.22, 11.25, 12.37, 14.08, 12.43, 13.79, 11.39, 16.41, 13.41, 15.00, 12.11, 12.91, 16.83+, 12.34, 14.19, 11.12, 11.45, 12.86, 10.98, 13.24, 12.16, 14.35, 11.74, 13.69, 13.96, 15.59, 11.92, 15.59, 17.14, 16.60, 15.09, 14.42, 13.30, 14.13, 14.66, 10.70, 12.89, 14.35, 14.40, 12.76, 14.76, 13.20, 14.45, 12.89, 15.69, 17.33, 14.76, 9.90, 10.48, 11.79, 16.25, 11.24, 11.86, 14.32, 26.99, 19.66, 19.76, 20.64, 15.61, 15.15, 16.06, 23.61, 14.62, 21.38, 19.19, 17.16, 17.75, 8.64, 15.08, 31.24, 17.30, 12.52, 21.58, 17.24, 18.60, 15.25, DNF(19.78), 14.27, 11.25, 15.86, 11.08, 20.39, 15.54, 10.98, 12.50, 15.87, 12.13, 13.30+, 11.72, 11.87, 11.28, 15.09, 13.19, 13.71, 15.33, 13.46, 15.56, 10.15, 16.20+, 15.71, 11.27, 9.86, 9.97, 10.36, 10.49, 11.77, 9.81, 13.91+, 17.69, 10.82, 13.24, 12.25, 13.16, 10.22, 7.79, 15.58, 12.86, 14.48, 11.61, 13.78, 11.84, 12.67, 15.28, DNF(12.25), 13.93, 12.59, 12.02, 13.91, 8.34, 15.77, 14.42, 15.82, 13.60, 9.41, 16.57, 17.36, 11.04, 18.98, 12.66, 12.67, 10.67, 13.76, 12.52, 17.37, 16.58, 13.56, 19.49, 12.85+, 9.06, 13.35, 14.15+, 13.46, 11.57, 15.15, 14.92, 14.78, 12.14, 14.88, 12.86, 12.02, 13.47, 12.06+, 11.63, 14.85, 17.59, 13.18, 14.02, 12.42, 17.53, 10.51, 14.06, 9.24, 10.33, 11.06, 12.03, 12.62, 9.04, 10.96, 6.52, 8.60, 16.68, 30.97, 15.05, 12.93, 12.34, 11.53, 14.11, 10.89, 9.35, 15.21, 10.67, 10.71, 14.63, 11.84, 14.04, 10.51, 9.72, 11.82, 14.27, 8.53, 12.81, 11.83, 11.35, 16.25, 10.00, 11.97, 16.29, 15.86, 13.35, 12.99, 13.66, 11.14, 12.39, 12.03, 26.89, 7.54, 8.86, 10.60, 12.30, 10.44, 12.83, 13.17, 13.96, 12.65, 10.99, 14.55, 16.07, 13.82, 16.91, 9.91, 13.32, 11.71, 11.38, 14.76, 18.93, 9.87, 11.03, 10.22, 13.88, 10.14, 9.41, 12.61, 12.30, 10.31, 9.74, 12.69, 9.74, 9.76, 9.16, 11.72, 13.75, 11.04, 15.28, 17.67, 11.11, 11.81, 14.06, 13.00, 15.96, 11.98, 13.41, 10.50, 13.32, 13.77, 13.21, 12.08, 10.89, 10.97, 9.94, 11.43, 12.86, 13.02, 9.27, 14.99, 11.39, 17.57, 10.34, 11.99, 13.97, 11.39, 13.55, 12.40, 11.90, 11.32, 11.57, 12.62, 9.92, 13.41, 12.48, 11.08, 12.97, 11.99, 11.89+, 12.66, 1:08.57, 12.07, 10.40, 27.91, 13.36, 13.67, 18.83, 11.13, 11.23, 11.54, DNF(9.32), 11.50, 12.19, 10.02, 16.17, 13.71, 10.62, 10.86, 19.19, 11.61, 13.00, DNF(24.88), 12.27, 13.06, 13.15, 10.00, 9.19, DNF(9.99), 9.24, 9.65, 16.37, 10.01, 11.27, 13.87, 10.04, 12.40, 12.32, 7.95, 8.82, 9.18+, 12.40, 10.89, DNF(8.81), DNF(7.16), DNF(6.92), DNF(8.27), 15.89, 16.52, 14.43, 7.73, 9.65, 10.11, 12.17, 9.33, 11.41, 10.58, 10.87, 10.59, 13.29, 9.38, 10.60, 10.88, 12.94, 14.76, 12.75, 13.52, 7.07, 8.29, 11.80, 13.61, 13.64, 15.20, 15.57, 14.57, 11.80, 11.94, 15.12, 11.62, 12.64, 13.93, 11.18, 12.28, 16.89, 15.53, 14.01, 11.53, 12.40, 14.17, 11.01, 12.59, 10.10, 12.08, 11.66, 12.95, 9.82, 12.60, 10.17, 9.16, 11.29, 20.56, 15.46, 11.34, 13.55, 10.78, 11.58, 12.72, 13.72, 13.75, 11.54, 12.96, 12.62, 14.95, 15.74, 15.97, 14.44, 13.80, 13.37, 13.79, 10.71, 16.88, 13.78, 15.04, 11.74, 11.18, 11.55, 16.99, 12.93, 12.34, 12.50, 11.98, 12.87, 14.24, 11.83, 14.99, 11.93, 12.85, 10.73, 14.55, 12.90, 11.61, 12.61, 15.62, 12.98, 16.79, 15.76, 12.32, 13.07, 12.00, 13.74, 17.53, 9.33, 12.08, 12.08, 10.58, 12.59, 12.35, 12.86, 16.62, 8.74, 11.64, 15.11, 12.90, 11.52, 13.34, 12.54, 10.74, 15.72, 15.72, 12.53, 14.41, 30.26, 13.81, 12.36, 11.32, 12.75, 13.56, 12.89, 13.19, 14.47, DNF(13.72), 11.31, 13.53, 10.26, 13.03, 15.40, 13.86, 13.73, 13.39, 13.64, 17.08, 14.18, 14.05, 12.25, 15.08, 10.61, 16.91, 14.52, 15.49, 12.71, 13.19, 9.37, 14.24, 13.93, 15.91, 12.15, 14.34, 11.67, 15.10, 12.93, 15.02, 18.56, 12.77, 17.13, 10.92, 11.17, 12.23, 14.50, 11.49, 11.87, 15.92, 10.02, 18.04, 11.52, 15.55, 10.07, 11.68, 9.74, 15.18, 13.68, 13.82, 9.63, 9.20, 12.74, 14.89, 12.19, 9.56, 13.33, 19.41, 14.16, 9.90, 7.30, 19.97, 8.30, 11.28, 11.06, 12.29, 11.22, 14.04, 10.60, 9.58, 13.27, 10.17, 11.36, 12.05, 11.55, 12.73, 17.15, 11.38, 11.46, 10.11, 16.16, 11.58, 11.30, 11.46, 11.71, 13.16, 8.56, 8.02, 11.78, 13.25, 11.38, 10.15, 10.31, 11.42, 10.67, 12.26, 10.16, 15.24, 15.45, 12.42, 9.32, 14.44, 10.85, 16.74, 12.81, 13.52, 17.41, 12.72, 15.17, 12.79, 13.43, 12.81, 9.49, 10.77, 12.14, 13.70, 14.56, 14.20, 12.07, 12.53, 15.90, 13.01, 13.54, 13.07, 12.56, 15.11, 11.02, 12.55, 12.40, 11.91, 12.63, 14.31, 11.60, 10.93, 11.34, 12.32, 11.06, 13.94, 13.49, 10.45, 11.04, 14.04, 12.40, 11.46, 14.63, 11.61, 12.47, 14.04, 9.43, 13.72, 13.06, 14.77, 12.92, 9.28, 14.75, 12.66, 11.89, 12.34, 15.47, 10.72, 19.39, 13.76, 11.32, 12.13, 17.09, 19.36, 16.95, 25.92, 29.12, 23.49, 20.12, 20.97, 19.98, 24.53, 21.72, 24.47, 16.43, 12.35, 15.55, 13.94, 13.94, 10.29, 14.12, 13.10, 11.61, 10.67, 11.95, 13.30, 14.65, 10.66, 8.16, 20.76, 17.39, 12.47, 13.50, 16.89, 16.70, 11.38, 13.22, 16.60, 11.88, 12.61, 12.92, 10.30, 15.93, 11.98, 20.42, 15.06, 11.84, 12.60, 9.31, 15.35, 12.66, 14.85, 16.44, 13.42, 12.38, 9.25, 11.28, 11.70, 11.62, 10.20, DNF(13.64), 11.72, 11.30, 10.70, 13.98, 11.32, 11.71, 15.51, 11.58, 12.01, 11.08, 12.44, 10.16, 19.88, 10.59, 12.47, 10.28, 12.13, 13.63, 11.36, 16.22, 11.82, 9.75, 10.44, 9.03, 10.07, 9.65, 14.65, 7.17, 12.00, 7.18, DNF(8.20), 10.16, 13.27, 14.82, 15.52, 11.46, 13.35, 11.94, 9.99, 11.40, 11.47, 12.01, 15.94, 11.34, 11.12, 11.12, 16.25, 14.25, 12.55, 12.64, 11.90, 11.00, 15.58, 12.35, 10.74, 11.12, 11.27, 12.65, 13.16, 12.01, 12.92, 12.79, 10.58, 14.09, 11.80, 11.60, 12.09, 11.86, 10.20, 11.39, 11.50, 13.34, 11.62, 12.70, 11.97, 12.52, 11.34, 11.53, 12.52, 12.62, 11.35, 10.87, 11.80, 10.26, 14.19, 13.46, 11.23, 15.62, 13.19, 11.42, 11.05, 12.37, 19.35, 15.85, 10.25, 10.58, 15.38, 15.33, 14.45, 12.65, 11.07, 13.58, 12.54, 10.26, 15.47, 14.32, 13.16, 10.85, 11.18, 16.63, 11.23, 11.69, 14.65, 11.15, 10.82, 13.06, 7.96, 10.37, 11.82, 10.51, 10.03, 10.94, 15.39, 12.24, 10.43, 12.99, 13.51, 11.18, 9.49, 15.20, 13.91, 12.64, 11.44, 12.44, 11.60, 10.09, 11.09, 12.71, 18.17, 10.58, 11.48, 11.55, 10.12, 12.76, 12.07, 12.61, 9.74, 12.51, 10.97, 14.57, 13.27, 14.17, 13.03, 10.55, 10.24, 10.70, 14.99, 12.77, 11.16, 14.65, 14.05, 15.22, 15.85, 10.62, 14.46, 13.63, 13.67, 11.74, 10.16, 11.31, 9.81, 9.87, 14.74, 14.05, 11.51, 10.84, 17.46, 11.21, 16.76, 15.13, 7.82[LL skip what?], 14.32, 18.05, 11.35, 10.66, 10.92, 12.15, 10.44, 15.52, 9.80, 13.17, 9.34, 13.81, 12.55, 9.98, 10.06, 14.07, 15.41, 11.06, 11.19, 7.30, 11.98, 10.55, 16.35, 14.77, 13.18, 9.42, 12.06, 10.04, 10.36, 11.85, 10.17, 8.90, 12.53, 10.23, 11.83, 11.85, 10.48, DNF(10.47), 11.14, 10.18, 14.22, 12.87, 12.88, 11.08, 13.61, 9.00, 9.44, 10.21, 11.45, 10.00, 12.17, 15.56, 10.75, 12.32, 17.17, 8.16, 16.02, 13.28, 9.61, 12.73, 21.14, 10.51, 12.00, 16.35, 11.99, 13.40, 13.23, 12.52, 9.68, 12.32, 11.14, 12.96, 10.09, 11.16, 10.70, 12.12, 10.50, 14.13, 11.15, 11.05, 11.47, 12.01, 11.59, 9.20, 10.29, 14.25, 10.42, 10.31, 11.54, 10.07, 12.15, 12.64, 14.24, 12.98, 13.32, 11.28, 11.72, 11.02, 11.29, 10.38, 13.35, 10.92, 11.83, 12.02, 10.54, 12.20, 10.66, 13.78, 14.81, 11.27, 11.93, 12.51, 11.58, 12.21, 15.20, 11.21, 13.12, 13.48, 10.29, 12.44, 16.07, 17.33, 15.91, 13.00, 11.52, 13.99, 10.99, 12.07, 14.55, 10.40, 12.33, 10.62, 8.81, 12.17, 10.33, 9.93, 10.70, 13.76, 12.74, 9.19, 13.13, 10.07, 14.81, 10.50, 10.12, 13.33, 11.55, 12.55, 9.33, 12.73, 12.18, 11.15, 11.60, 11.79, 13.56, 12.37, 12.58, 12.67, 11.09, 15.16, 13.15, 7.56, 15.09, 12.42, 12.39[Another Ja?], 11.64, 11.01, 11.27, 11.14, 9.73, 17.67, 11.07, 12.04, 10.86, 11.71, 14.90, 11.94, 12.11, 13.44, 10.45, 11.04, 11.87, 29.00, 8.06, 14.67, 12.43, 7.25, 14.29, 11.78, 13.30, 10.56, 13.92, 10.40, 12.10, 11.40, 10.44, 13.14, 12.18, 11.78, 13.40, 10.52, 7.60, 12.32, 12.18, 11.30, 13.11, 10.46, 14.86, 12.01, 10.06, 10.83, 12.27, 9.14, 11.00, 12.30, 9.32, 10.37, 14.53, 10.79, 10.51, 13.94, 12.62, 11.14, 9.01, 9.59, 10.37, 11.93, 13.49, 16.94, 9.84, 13.94, 13.93, 10.17, 10.70, 8.80, 11.68, 8.99, 12.82, 15.39, 11.34, 11.95, 8.34[Same OLL x2?], 9.56, 10.57, 9.49, 9.98, 9.48, 8.49, 10.48, DNF(9.34), 10.83, DNF(9.51), 15.13, DNF(9.68), 11.50, 13.31, 12.62, 9.34, 9.88, 10.34, 9.19, 14.14, 6.93, 9.36, 8.93, 10.37, 10.77, 11.86, 13.34, 9.63, 12.04, 10.53, DNF(12.60), 10.24, 13.82, 10.93, 10.40, 10.47, 11.82, 12.21, 11.43, 14.52, 12.66, 11.01, 7.43, 12.03, 9.31, 9.79, 10.48, 9.70, 11.48, 14.04, 12.15, 12.57, 10.13, 12.90, 12.64, 10.77, 10.32, 11.81, 11.13, 10.61, 12.36, 11.14, 12.26, 11.59, 12.13, 11.14, 10.29, 10.59, 12.00, 12.27, 12.93, 10.65, 12.74, 14.70, 13.79, 11.00, 14.75, 9.77, 15.91, 12.48, 13.27, 14.80, 8.95, 10.35, 11.54, 11.99, 12.21, 11.60, 12.59, 15.92, 11.65, 17.73, 8.03, 11.56, 17.19, 13.09, 11.34, 9.65, 11.95, 11.57, 12.09, 11.47, 12.45, 13.10, 11.82, 12.40, 13.99, 11.49, 9.32, 11.93, 10.38, 12.54, 11.22, 10.99, 12.29, 13.09, 11.25, 13.70, 15.83, 15.75, 12.94, 11.90, 13.42, 14.66, 11.94, 10.70, 15.88, 10.90, 11.36, 13.59, 11.46, 12.60, 12.91, 10.89, 11.94, 13.24, 12.50, 12.17, 12.21, 10.56, 9.73, 10.84, 17.82, 10.20, 11.27, 13.86, 10.37, 13.16, 14.58, 13.82, 13.10, 9.19, 15.86, 12.27, 10.81, 11.13, 14.45, 10.84, 14.60, 15.67, 11.22, 14.68, 15.38, 12.47, 13.92, 12.46, 14.37, 11.53, 10.71, 10.68, 13.77, 9.32, 10.90, 13.62, 12.01, 13.25, 12.51, 10.55, 14.23, 16.62, 11.67, 9.99, 11.34, 14.12, 11.20, 11.94, 12.79, 9.66, 13.25, 12.82, 11.73, 13.03, 10.65, 11.79, 10.68, 12.37, 11.17, 7.97, 10.83, 11.14, 10.87, 14.68, 10.89, 10.31, 11.27, 14.82, 12.08, 11.89, 13.63, 11.11, 11.08, 9.39, 11.31, 12.93, 14.68, 14.52, 11.89, 12.53, 13.65, 15.16, 11.47, 11.03, 13.44, 11.97, 12.64, 11.06, 9.25, 10.70, 13.24, 12.87, 10.07, 9.51, 11.24, 10.75, 11.87, 12.01, 9.28, 10.46, 12.16, 17.86, 11.62, 14.41, 15.13, 12.82, 13.65, 16.98, 12.62, 12.38, 13.22, 15.62, 12.72, 11.49, 11.60, 13.37, 11.77, 15.12, 23.08, 14.84, 11.14, 12.96, 13.13, 9.56, 13.16, 11.75, 10.33, 12.27, 15.63, 12.40, 12.12, 12.89, 9.29, 15.45, 11.46, 14.07, 11.67, 10.93, 11.23, 10.51, 11.94, 11.37, 13.49, 11.36, 12.13, 17.33, 11.53, 12.17, 14.06, 14.45, 11.68, 13.88, 13.29, 11.40, 11.16, 13.25, 17.22, 17.32, 14.16, 10.28, 13.75, 14.08, 18.79, 10.13, 12.88, 11.41, 13.58, 9.22, 14.52, 10.79, 12.42, 12.36, 17.14, 16.22, 10.32, 11.99, 12.34, 12.37, 11.89, 10.71, 11.21, 14.20, 15.41, 13.07, 11.61, 15.41, 15.52, 10.99, 12.60, 9.50, 9.23, 14.09, 10.57, 13.83, 13.23, 11.14, 16.74, 12.08, 11.49, 11.11, 12.47, 8.69, 12.65, 9.83, 13.05, 13.86, 24.63, 10.00, 12.47, 10.17, 13.16, 11.13, 12.96, 15.35, 13.82, 11.35, 18.36, 12.86, 11.93, 12.36, 25.79, 11.90, 17.52, 10.30, 25.69, 15.69, 17.37, 9.61, 11.97, 12.39, 13.75, 32.20, 12.18, 9.43, 12.08, 11.77, 13.02, 11.71, 12.86, 12.37, 9.45, 12.00, 11.60, 11.65, 8.86, 16.05, 10.11, 10.77, 11.71, 12.18, 44.30, 11.15, 17.02, 12.73, 11.76, 11.28, 12.22, 11.42, 11.58, 13.99, 9.48, 11.60, 11.94, 12.60, 9.44, 13.96, 11.44, 10.73, 12.25, 14.41, 13.31, 14.58, 14.23, 11.76, 14.04, 11.98, 10.20, 9.59, 11.83, 11.71, 13.60, 12.63, 12.21, 12.77, 10.85, 13.20, 14.20, 13.13, 11.67, 12.23, 12.94, 12.21, 13.37, 11.10, 7.60, 11.10, 9.41, 7.46, 10.11, 9.89, 12.31, 9.71, 7.82, 12.39, 11.26, 13.73, 10.06, 11.73, 11.97, 8.65, 9.14, 10.63, 11.23, 12.39, 11.93, 11.22, 12.50, 17.63, 10.40, 13.61, 14.08, 11.56, 8.08, 11.75, 10.49, 10.38, 14.17, 11.56, 11.39, 13.20, 11.65, 11.42, 11.76, 11.97, 12.16, 8.96, 12.76, 15.50, 14.18, 10.13, 7.19, 8.36, 10.18, 11.69, 16.58, 19.36, 14.68, 13.59, 12.54, 13.40, 14.33, 14.66, 10.83, 13.43, 11.90, 10.57, 11.92, 13.85, 12.22, 12.89, 12.05, 12.53, 16.86, 11.39, 11.52, 11.63, 11.08, 11.50, 12.32, 11.04, 11.42, 9.67, 15.59, 15.72, 9.54, 9.56, 10.96, 8.06, 8.42, 10.36, 11.09, 11.15, 10.40, 12.67, 11.31, 12.34, 13.56, 8.73, 10.15, 10.59, 11.53, 11.68, 12.70, 10.90, 10.42, 9.73, 10.03, 9.81, 15.02, 10.77, 7.37, 11.79, 15.90, 8.35, 8.96, 10.44, 11.77, 12.34, 11.99, 13.53, 15.02, 12.16, 9.42, 15.72, 11.07, 9.52, 14.03, 10.85, 14.12, 12.62, 13.77, 15.27, 8.54, 10.61, 10.23, 13.52, 13.57, 11.73, 13.96, 12.76, 8.28, 14.97, 11.97, 11.52, 14.73, 12.79, 10.74, 10.62, 8.16, 12.79, 12.86, 10.37, 8.57, 10.80, 15.49, 14.29, 16.97, 10.94, 10.59, 11.94, 10.92, 11.95, 11.33, 10.55, 10.66, 11.03, 11.34, 11.94, 10.92, 10.42, 8.60, 12.42, 11.65, 9.89, 14.11, 11.66, 11.77, 12.81, 7.82, 9.20, 12.00, 10.62, 12.02, 12.46, 9.94, 12.90, 10.50, 12.03, 9.71, 10.06, 9.84, 14.16, 11.97, 10.36, 10.33, 12.66, 14.01, 10.54, 11.46, 9.90, 11.83, 10.73, 10.28, 10.80, 8.60, 9.04, 11.21, 12.33, 10.51, 12.26, 12.17, 9.36, 11.59, 10.90, 17.28, 16.60, 11.82, 11.36, 12.76, 11.66, 10.73, 11.69, 10.18, 10.78, 9.28, 11.53, 9.05, 11.75+, 10.45, 11.50, 12.84, 12.02, 10.85, 8.44, 12.75, 12.55, 9.51, 7.93, 15.35, 7.52, 12.23, 8.41, 10.84, 10.27, 12.44, 10.47, 11.78, 14.62, 13.96, 12.60, 10.82, 13.04, 10.40, 12.09, 11.42, 10.37, 11.71, 11.13, 13.89, 14.04, 9.92, 10.80, 12.59, 20.49, 11.60, 10.74, 12.60, 12.04, 9.40, 9.74, 11.29, 8.88, 12.57, 11.27, 16.70, 11.70, 10.87, 13.89, 11.71, 11.79, 11.61, 10.97, 12.11, 10.61, 13.51, 9.84, 12.77, 10.31, 12.83, 15.00, 9.19, 12.71, 13.98, 11.76, 13.24, 11.98, 12.66, 11.54, 17.24, 10.96, 9.45, 9.34, 13.16, 11.95, 8.18, 9.84, 11.59, 13.15, 9.26, 12.87, 7.95, 13.88, 16.09, 12.39, 8.65, 8.70, 10.01, 8.50, 10.46, DNF(15.29), 13.35, 10.47, 12.12, 10.72, 12.47, 16.92, 12.09, 14.34, 18.93, 15.07, 15.38, 10.53, 10.30, 12.85, 11.56, 13.44, 12.03, 12.11, 7.57, 9.46, 17.94, 14.51, 10.85, 10.68, 9.24, 11.21, 10.32, 11.69, 12.63, 10.75, 11.09, 9.09, 13.44, 11.20, 15.13, 13.03, 10.11, 10.22, 12.85, 11.20, 13.11, 14.99, 11.13, 10.73, 13.59, 14.81, 14.02, 13.82, 13.42, 10.92, 10.53, 12.63, 12.82, 11.05, 12.70, 11.51, 13.91, 14.08, 10.63, 16.06, 9.40, 11.37, 16.88, 11.48, 11.37, 10.26, 14.06, 13.27, 10.54, 9.55, 11.68, 13.63, 12.91, 11.18, 11.37, 12.27, 13.72, 12.89, 12.82, 12.48, 12.37, 10.50, 11.16, 12.57, 10.63, 10.80, 11.99, 11.84, 8.50, 13.01, 16.51, 9.29, 11.57, 13.74, 12.38, 10.28, 11.21, 11.88, 10.67, 11.84, 10.73, 10.31, 14.90, 7.81, 11.72, 12.01, 15.80, 11.93, 12.28, 9.60, 11.79, 12.03, 7.35, 14.03, 8.74, 11.57, 10.76, 11.69, 14.70, 15.38, 12.04, 9.66, 11.11, 14.93, 15.30, 14.89, 13.83, 14.17, 15.39, 15.65, 13.27, 9.85, 13.73, 12.32, 14.02, 14.04, 16.80, 13.57, 11.05, 10.58, 9.81, 9.51, 10.41, 12.74, 12.70, 10.59, 11.16, 12.78, 8.90, 10.57, 9.00, 10.49, 14.00, 10.51, 20.46, 10.83, 9.32, 12.81, 12.71, 10.62, 11.22, 11.02, 12.27, 11.33, 10.98, 10.41, 9.89, 9.60, 9.62, 10.52, 8.56, 10.49, 12.37, 11.38, 10.07, 11.96, 8.71, 11.50, 11.74, 10.15, 12.81, 17.28, 9.35, 12.77, 9.52, 10.83, 10.17, 9.83, 12.05, 6.43, 11.55, 10.44, 14.07, 12.04, 9.00, 10.81, 11.24, 10.21, 13.07, 14.36, 9.84, 7.89, DNF(12.78), 11.31, 12.13, 10.62, 14.16, 10.65, 13.54, 12.21, 10.03, 11.57, 12.46, 13.40, 16.15, 17.65, 10.46, 10.49, 11.44, 12.34, 10.18, 10.87, 11.32, 11.26, 12.78, 13.39, 13.31, 12.05, 11.79, 14.77, 10.83, 11.75, 11.82, 11.74, 10.29, 16.34, 18.73, 12.25, 11.93, 9.66, 10.73, 17.59, DNF(10.63), 12.47, 10.94, 12.29, 19.53, 12.94, 9.64, 9.34, 9.82, 12.66, 10.96, 10.72, 11.85, 11.95, 10.69, 11.31, 11.17, 15.21, 11.95, 11.69, 13.25, 11.50, 11.20, 10.80, 13.56, 9.67, 10.64, 12.93, 12.03, 9.15, 10.95, 12.56, 11.88, 12.50, 12.89, 13.18, 17.26, 10.80, 13.04, 12.47, 16.51, 13.48, 11.82, 18.35, 15.19, 12.44, 10.29, 19.11, 12.13, 14.96, 15.25, 11.36, 12.22, 15.16, 13.30, 22.61, 11.16, 14.01, 13.04, 11.96, 10.75, 15.35, 10.54, 8.41, 11.17, 10.51, 12.78, 12.71, 10.41, 10.45, 9.78, 12.64, 12.07, 13.56, 11.48, 12.24, 11.61, 11.76, 11.83, 12.50, 12.89, 12.85, 9.36, 11.85, 11.58, 11.60, 11.29, 14.05, 11.19, 12.95, 12.60, 14.48, 9.31, 12.46, 12.99, 10.52, 9.66, 13.72, 10.46, 11.73, 11.72, 11.37, 15.99, 14.47, 15.33, 11.67, 10.29, 14.82, 11.86, 10.08, 11.75, 11.96, 12.60, 11.95, 12.18, 13.04, 13.68, 10.75, 8.10, 13.32, 8.93, 15.95, 11.54, 10.71, 11.90, 13.02, 12.21, 9.63, 11.12, 9.42, 11.10, 12.14, 10.42, 9.75, 13.10, 15.70, 12.01, 12.71, 12.43, 12.32, 15.42, 9.95, 14.00, 10.39, 12.15, 13.22, 11.59, 11.41, 15.20, 11.16, 12.28, 15.49, 13.18, 10.09, 12.74, 12.66, 8.65, 10.90, 10.21, 13.56, 15.14, 12.57, 11.48, 11.99, 11.19, 10.30, 10.00, 8.37, 10.41, 11.98, 13.71, 12.36, 10.10, 11.80, 10.42, 9.63, 10.91, 9.80, 10.38, 9.91, 12.28, 11.54, 10.59, 11.13, 12.65, 10.59, 14.20, 10.95, 8.93, 11.25, 11.65, 10.73, 11.20, 9.57, 11.72, 11.36, 11.50, 11.10, 11.08, 10.76, 11.54, 12.95, 11.32, 10.30, 11.38, 8.38, 11.81, 11.53, 10.78, 10.49, 11.49, 11.36, 10.51, 9.67, 11.26, 10.89, 12.59, 9.65, 10.65, 11.20, 6.68, 11.70, 10.30, 10.12, 13.40, 7.21+, 11.30, 10.12, 11.02, 11.04, 12.72, 13.91, 13.57, 14.60, 12.78, 15.95, 12.95, 10.85, 10.56, 9.23, 16.76, 14.32, 9.77, 12.25, 15.02, 11.36, 12.59, 13.05, 16.30, 11.13, 15.25, 12.14, 12.93, 10.37, 11.87, 11.19, 10.43, 12.75, 12.38, 11.26, 10.91, 9.64, 12.90, 11.79, 13.73, 10.67, 10.58, 8.88, 7.97, 12.22, 14.12, 11.92, 12.82, 10.32, 16.10, 11.38, 12.26, 10.44, 12.32, 12.34, 11.99, 10.15, 10.43, 9.60, 11.21, 12.06, 12.47, 11.76, 11.86, 12.81, 11.97, 10.79, 10.64, 11.18, 10.38, 11.18, 12.66, 10.30, 13.18, 17.36, 32.95, 24.27, 24.98, 18.82, 16.32, 11.49, 23.97, 15.01, 19.19, 22.17, 24.52, 21.03, 22.78, 19.19, 21.44, 18.02, 21.35, 19.63, 29.92, 19.96, 25.53, 19.93, 24.13, 16.43, 18.44, 22.54, 16.47, 22.35, 13.52, 20.55, 22.01, 18.70, 15.95, 23.44, 20.81, 17.18, 21.50, 17.16, 24.89, 22.05, 18.02, 18.13, 16.64, 21.54, 18.11, 20.10, 20.05, 19.77, 18.91, 19.17, 19.58, 22.35, 24.35, 19.12, 18.33, 18.81, 10.98, 22.06, 19.16, 23.68, 26.43, 18.04, 17.27, 14.99, 19.77, 13.37, 13.74, 12.65, 13.80, 14.87, 14.22, 16.96, 12.03, 15.22, 16.60, 29.08, 16.41, 14.51, 18.44, 18.33, 26.53, 20.20, 18.39, 22.90, 24.45, 35.51, 21.56, 24.58, 19.54, 23.81, 19.60, 22.83, 16.36, 14.04, 13.68, 16.24, 20.93, 18.75, 12.70, 17.01, 19.78, 18.79, 24.18, 23.08, 21.85, 21.12, 18.19, 20.22, 19.56, 20.91, 19.71, 16.29, 13.14, 18.92, 14.09, 19.80, 15.94, 17.14, 17.77, 16.93, 16.91, 18.12, 19.49, 17.23, 17.59, 21.69, 16.06, 16.34, 21.35, 16.80, 20.64, 28.93, 25.46, 14.83, 16.11, 21.36, 17.39, 18.02, 21.26, 16.40, 17.15, 22.76, 16.86, 18.47, 18.48, 19.95, 20.47, 24.36, 20.34, 19.73, 22.04, 24.30, 27.90, 23.75, 22.34, 19.26, 15.65, 23.81, 20.53, 19.85, 20.04, 15.35, 21.83, 18.18, 14.44, 22.12, 17.70, 17.87, 22.16, 19.40, 19.65, 17.49, 22.46, 19.96, 18.50, 19.91, 19.91, 17.62, 22.31, 27.12, 18.68, 19.94, 15.66, 20.58, 16.45, 21.73, 16.09, 18.02, 22.50, 24.10, 16.68, 14.79, 16.58, 20.80, 20.34, 29.76, 20.10, 19.66, 15.25, 20.85, 19.59, 16.53, 16.16, 37.17, 19.07, 19.07, 17.27, 22.44, 15.28, 16.69, 23.27, 20.00, 18.44, 17.69, 20.52, 17.83, 18.45, 19.02, 16.63, 19.57, 20.71, 24.57, 15.21, 17.55, 18.28, 20.20, 20.21, 16.89, 21.32, 18.99, 25.07, 22.16, 24.49, 18.99, 19.61, 18.52, 22.92, 18.47, 18.59, 15.54, 19.44, 24.07, 16.86, 23.24, 36.54, 25.74, 18.10, 19.18, 16.12, 20.08, 18.44, 15.46, 19.83, 19.09, 17.33, 15.95, 17.30, 14.19, 14.69, 19.59, 24.64, 20.41, 16.76, 18.71, 25.58, 22.74, 19.33, 16.42, 16.76, 22.37, 22.18, 22.72, 16.10, 18.40, 15.41, 27.02, 17.71, 18.02, 22.35, 22.86, 21.95, 19.05, 20.31, 22.59, 23.57, 16.50, 16.27, 18.65, 19.80, 23.85, 20.30, 16.49, 18.82, 19.45, 27.48, 19.02, 15.96, 22.74, 20.69, 17.98, 19.62, 17.20, 18.51, 19.13, 16.71, 24.37, 22.18, 19.14, 18.69, 20.11, 20.00, 18.07, 27.07, 19.65, 26.00, 21.43, 17.81, 21.04, 26.57, 22.26, 21.86, 17.38, 19.58, 20.70, 18.98, 20.12, 15.73, 23.75, 24.31, 16.34, 18.40, 14.96, 23.56, 26.71, 17.28, 18.91, 19.95, 21.70, 22.57, 22.47, 27.77, 16.83, 22.40, 20.70, 18.07, 18.62, 22.25, 18.20, 24.85, 16.91, 23.05, 30.04, 24.67, 21.83, 22.03, 16.27, 21.13, 20.39, 18.79, 19.15, 18.51, 17.84, 17.60, 28.13, 17.48, 17.46, 18.10, 23.30, 23.25, 17.10, 20.84, 20.38, 15.87, 21.11, 33.98, 18.50, 25.64, 16.59, 16.21, 21.38, 22.23, 22.17, 23.82, 18.58, 24.50, 18.95, 16.01, 38.09, 14.71, 16.28, 17.32, 15.57, 15.06, 15.99, 13.53, 15.37, 18.99, 18.28, 12.62, 20.65, 18.45, 11.36, 21.50, 15.49, 15.45, 21.28, 14.39, 17.66, 25.50, 16.83, 17.36, 15.46, 14.29, 13.99, 17.15, 13.01, 17.72, 15.14, 15.87, 14.89, 14.15, 15.12, 16.94, 23.30, 13.98, 16.67, 16.29, 18.36, 16.49, 16.54, 22.94, 15.01, 15.24, 18.19, 16.80, 23.30, 18.71, 14.36, 18.80, 18.75, 19.36, 14.78, 18.26, 18.32, 18.86, 14.72, 20.12, 17.77, 17.91, 17.92, 12.44, 17.08, 18.19, 16.27, 16.28, 21.60, 16.20, 20.63, 20.22, 20.50, 21.36, 14.17, 16.52, 14.06, 16.55, 15.41, 22.31, 17.66, 19.19, 16.53, 18.37, 20.72, 18.26, 16.48, 18.77, 20.32, 12.44, 17.30, 24.41, 21.45, 19.29, 16.36, 20.16, 20.86, 16.70, 17.80, 20.51, 19.93, 15.99, 15.30, 26.95, 18.91, 14.65, 14.65, 14.34, 15.93, 23.81, 16.98, 21.59, 20.33, 21.45, 18.33, 16.90, 17.85, 21.35, 18.38, 17.28, 17.63, 16.87, 16.50, 16.50, 18.22, 15.43, 14.70, 23.39, 16.35, 21.62, 16.21, 18.53, 15.01, 17.60, 16.18, 18.22, 17.77, 17.88, 18.76, 19.56, 18.27, 20.63, 16.58, 11.25, 27.82, 19.60, 14.86, 17.92, 21.04, 17.95, 14.37, 14.59, 15.47, 19.40, 16.39, 14.62, 14.77, 14.82, 12.06, 17.33, 13.96, 17.51, 11.60, 10.66, 12.12, 13.65, 10.82, 11.30, 10.88, 10.26, 16.16, 17.88, 15.15, 20.09, 15.91, 18.07, 16.56, 22.34, 19.41, 18.00, 11.83, 15.59, 16.42, 14.78, 13.21, 25.39, 18.60, 20.56, 16.35, 21.87, 24.22, 15.13, 17.06, 19.14, 24.67, 18.05, 17.86, 17.01, 17.64, 17.26, 1:16.01, 20.44, 18.28, 18.53, 14.98, 16.93, 15.97, 2:17.83, 19.73, 23.31, 17.55, 18.52, 19.35, 15.08, 16.74, 18.50, 20.79, 15.30, 22.96, 16.22, 12.80, 20.86, 17.74, 12.85, 19.13, 10.14, 22.03, 11.28, 17.27, 15.87, 15.68, 18.51, 13.82, 22.77, 16.16, 19.22, 18.01, 23.34, 20.01, 19.93, 21.86, 22.73, 17.41, 15.12, 25.59, 15.04, 14.73, 19.33, 17.62, 15.20, 18.83, 19.93, 22.26, 15.92, 19.57, 16.71, 16.88, 15.90, 16.20, 21.93, 9.85, 13.23, 16.01, 12.28, 9.70, 11.45, 14.39, 10.30, 11.96, DNF(12.22), 11.21, 12.41, 12.60, 11.12, 14.87, 11.24, 9.76, 10.76, 12.13, 14.47, 11.30, 11.11, 10.32, 10.42, 12.41, 12.61, 11.38, 11.02, 10.87, 12.52, 9.67, 13.49, 12.76, 13.73, 14.58, 10.95, 10.18, 13.64, 9.96, 14.76, 12.21, 10.91, 11.61, 11.59, 12.68, 9.15, 9.98, 11.15, 11.26, 11.73, 10.80, 12.12, 9.49, 13.21, 10.88, 12.10, 10.25, 12.73, 10.13, 15.27, 12.84, 8.81, 9.12, 9.35+, 11.26, 6.24, 11.02, 12.45, 12.57, 10.66, 11.44, 11.20, 15.16, 11.08, 11.91, 13.62, 12.40, 15.61, 14.24, 12.77, 8.95, 11.65, 13.38, 12.13, 14.73, 11.68, 13.65, 12.68, 14.20+, 23.26[I sneezed and I got a corner twist], 14.00, 15.70, 11.26, 8.00, 11.45, 10.15, 11.07, 12.72, 10.54, 16.12, 11.70, 12.17, 11.28, 11.55, 11.44, 13.66, 10.89, 11.18, 11.96, 12.14, 11.26, 9.88, 10.73, 11.92, 12.04, 13.88, 10.60, 9.33, 14.08, 12.04, 12.44, 10.83, 12.72, 8.78, 10.90, 11.84, 11.98, 12.19, 10.40, 11.65, 10.28, 8.61, 9.67, 9.66, 9.55, 7.54, 10.59, 15.43, 12.65, 12.73, 14.07, 13.73, 15.03, 10.92, 11.49, 9.68, 14.10, 12.89, 12.93, 11.40, 11.04, 9.47, 11.97, 13.75, 14.33, 12.22, 10.02, 14.98, 10.96, 10.16, 12.86, 11.51, 9.56, 14.33, 12.01, 12.13, 9.57, 9.83, 9.70, 13.25, 9.41, 10.45, 13.40, 12.68, 11.41, 11.56, 9.72, 10.57, 7.34, 9.18, 9.78, 8.77, 10.13+, DNF(14.14), 13.13, 11.14, 11.71, 11.24, 13.70, 8.85, 11.92, 12.53, 13.05, 13.58, 13.65, 12.58, 12.52, 13.15, 11.31, 16.61, 16.11, 8.95, 11.94, 10.53, 10.32, 12.98, 10.42, 12.63, 15.58, 11.63, 10.61, 10.93, 11.63, 10.64, 11.19, 10.57, 9.99[lol 9.999], 10.29, 14.71, 14.42, 11.91, 10.12, 15.46, 8.84, 9.65, 8.88, 12.08, 8.57, 12.92, 10.47, 9.78, 11.39, 9.10, 9.09, 13.66, 14.76+, 11.07, 11.09, 10.01, 12.83, 11.25, 7.69, 11.80, 11.81, 16.28, 11.30, 10.94, 11.49, 9.83, 11.53, 10.28, 7.55, 11.27, 10.98, 9.13, 15.21, 11.18






Spoiler: 4x4 1:03.26 Ao200



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 200: 1:03.26

Time List:
1:03.13, 1:10.52, 58.02, (1:22.94), 1:06.43, 58.94, 1:10.72, 1:08.75, 59.32, 1:04.29, (1:27.27), (1:25.74), 1:13.20, 56.91, 1:08.92, 1:01.67, 1:07.92, 1:01.38, 1:13.13, 1:00.77, 1:14.51, 58.28, (1:23.09), 1:01.09, 1:06.14, 1:06.05, 53.85, 59.69, 1:03.42, 1:10.23, 1:08.84, 1:15.73, 1:10.26, (1:18.65), 57.23, 1:12.18, 1:03.97, 1:01.08, 52.79, 59.47, 55.13, 1:02.17, 1:05.27, 1:04.66, 56.85, 57.39, 1:07.68, 52.63, 1:04.86, 1:01.50, 1:13.89, 59.26, 55.85, 1:06.34, 1:00.11, 1:15.89, (1:26.63), 1:07.34, 1:07.57, (DNF(1:07.44)), 57.72, 1:06.12, 59.24, 1:07.50, 1:09.36, 1:17.75, 54.70, 57.68, 1:12.06, 1:03.75, 55.20, 1:13.36, 52.55, 1:07.73, 52.80, 1:15.83, 1:04.17, 53.38, 59.85, 57.05, (1:52.25), 1:01.59, 1:08.31, 1:01.58, 1:16.53, 1:13.74, 52.52, 1:04.92, 56.33, 1:10.51, 53.23, 1:02.91, 59.95, 1:15.07, 1:04.51, 1:03.93, (45.72), 1:11.32, 58.31, 1:07.46, 59.68, (50.87), 55.81, 1:04.71, 1:03.47, 1:00.34, 1:01.54, 59.15, 1:02.90, 56.41, 1:12.83, 1:00.98, 1:07.93, 1:10.88, 1:03.88, 1:02.05, 59.52, 1:07.86, 1:05.13, 1:02.94, 1:01.10, 1:02.78, 1:06.10, 1:12.06, 1:02.27, 1:05.23, 1:00.88, 59.36, 1:00.68, 55.35, 1:00.03, 57.21, 1:04.59, 1:03.51, 54.10, 1:02.88, 1:12.41, 1:09.04, 1:06.74, 53.03, (46.04), 1:11.96, 1:05.70, 1:02.67, (51.47), (1:20.37), 1:04.43, 1:01.73, 1:05.31, 1:00.76, 54.58, 1:02.38, 1:01.07, 1:03.48, 59.20, 1:01.37, 52.32, (49.15), 55.68, (51.56), 1:07.74, 52.99, 1:07.18, (49.68), 1:02.42, 52.44, (49.76), 1:02.87, 52.21, (51.78), 55.13, 55.66, 1:07.25, 1:02.72, 55.31, 1:01.04, 57.30, 1:01.19, (48.78), 1:04.50, 53.75, 1:05.40, 1:11.27, (1:30.37), 1:13.78, 1:13.26, 1:07.78, 1:18.49, 1:08.32, 56.99, 1:00.39, 1:02.46, 1:08.03, 58.24, 1:04.02, 1:10.75, 58.36, 1:02.23, 1:09.04, 1:02.72





Spoiler: Pyra 8.74 ao200



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 200: 8.74

Time List:
12.29, 10.04, 4.81, 8.09, 10.86, 9.79, 6.86, 10.46, 11.46, 12.26, 11.61, 10.77, 15.38, 6.24, 14.60, (17.35), 12.97, 13.75, (24.27), 7.83, (20.92), 15.27, 8.85, (16.82), (16.06), 8.53, 11.69, 11.59, 9.58, 7.00, 12.29, 11.56, 10.50, 6.66, 10.66, 11.58, 9.62, 10.31, 7.61, 9.49, 9.07, 7.61, 5.83, 7.89, 10.55, 5.78, 8.79, 4.87, 5.86, 11.67, 9.04, 11.40, 9.72, 10.32, 5.93, 9.57, 12.91, 8.50, 8.29, 7.41, 7.88, 4.63, 5.26, 6.08, (3.69), 3.98, 7.30, 6.12, (2.71), 4.88, 4.78, 5.06, (2.01), (1.29), 3.81, (DNF(2.93)), (DNF(1.69)), (2.26), 5.69, 7.78, 7.05, 10.59, 5.35, 6.17, 5.56, 13.82, 8.42, 9.03, 6.20, 7.55, 6.11, 8.83, 5.59, 3.70, (2.17), 4.98, 3.91, (DNF(1.14)), 8.80, 7.90, 6.79, 11.16, 6.30, 7.78, 7.80, (2.91), 6.56, (3.57), 11.25, 7.36, 6.00, 4.21, (DNF(0.56)), 9.02, 10.04, 9.83, 7.45, (3.68), 3.70, 7.50, 11.03, 6.93, 6.44, 6.53, 12.35, 8.01, (17.53), 11.63, 13.06, 8.02, 6.35, 5.41, 11.40, 9.52, 11.53, 8.20, 9.17, 8.22, 4.69, 5.60, 7.54, 9.45, (3.32), 8.08, 11.22, 10.51, 10.69, 9.14, 13.33, 8.03, 6.61, 6.81, 13.02, 8.96, 6.87, 9.45, 7.84, 6.69, 12.62, 8.86, 10.58, 8.85, 8.39, 7.23, 9.32, 6.87, 9.09, 10.38, 8.61, 7.09, 11.19, 12.14, 8.29, 10.03, 10.21, 6.54, 10.35, 6.61, 9.23, 8.69, 13.89, 11.90, 7.63, 13.87, 11.12, 9.82, 9.55, 9.93, 11.04, 8.45, 6.77, 11.73, 8.30, 8.13, 13.00, 6.71, 7.03, 7.72, 8.10, 9.67





Spoiler: 12.62 Skewb Ao200



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 200: 12.62

Time List:
8.23, 21.58, 17.36, 15.14, 14.23, 9.60, 12.53, 12.52, 16.31, 15.99, 16.14, 13.85, 15.09, 10.10, 7.16, 10.63, 13.14, 18.44, 9.01, 19.26, 14.09, 15.76, 20.09, 9.73, 14.05, 17.30, 12.37, 12.60, 11.49, 13.05, 13.45, 8.43, 11.49, 16.22, 18.36, 12.30, 10.79, 17.45, 22.29, 12.16, 14.27, 10.25, 7.97, 10.63, 12.87, 19.07, 9.25, 12.62, 8.10, 14.74, 15.06, 11.51, 16.43, 9.74, 12.89, 17.50, 17.66, 18.13, 18.13, 14.72, 14.48, 13.90, 21.04, 12.13, 18.36, 21.57, 17.01, 15.83, 14.84, 12.48, 16.57, 10.68, 11.72, 20.13, 18.43, 18.37, 11.24, 16.17, 8.92, 15.06, 10.22, 11.94, 8.85, 9.34, 12.06, 12.47, 10.70, 8.73, 15.50, 13.34, 9.23, 11.55, (5.68), 7.73, 10.12, 10.20, 7.08, 11.91, 11.16, 13.91, 7.00, 13.74, 13.37, 12.34, (1:15.07), 15.79, (3:05.60), (32.04), 13.69, (28.90), (34.21), (24.93), 18.20, 9.73, (29.04), 21.69, 9.23, 14.02, 11.53, 10.77, 23.48, 12.60, (40.82), 6.87, 8.17, (26.32), (31.09), 8.71, 12.67, 9.65, 9.90, 9.74, 10.10, 11.60, 7.72, 10.01, 9.61, 15.84, 7.08, (5.75), 12.76, 11.50, 10.81, 10.10, 12.41, 7.07, (5.75), 9.17, 9.60, 9.57, (6.22), (6.86), 7.66, 9.16, 17.24, 11.90, 6.87, (5.70), 11.49, 11.16, 9.13, (6.84), 15.45, 12.52, 10.22, 9.33, 10.51, 12.04, 17.18, 10.17, 13.12, 9.42, 13.88, (4.98), 14.67, 12.81, 10.62, 13.33, 7.20, 11.80, 17.69, 8.84, 9.33, 14.49, 12.99, 9.65, 11.20, (5.64), 13.75, 10.87, (5.80), 9.84, 9.07, 13.32+, 9.76, 8.86, 8.18, 9.05, 13.21, 8.03





Spoiler: 14.63 Clock Ao200



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 200: 14.63

Time List:
13.65, 16.58, 15.27, 16.89, 24.32, 13.49, 18.23, 22.82, 16.72, 22.06, 20.74, 18.90, 17.69, 18.36, (8.74), 16.03, 14.72, 16.28, 17.98, 12.17, 13.50, 13.36, 17.41, 13.64, 13.88, 13.65, 15.34, 14.36, (DNF(13.53)), 12.72, 12.60, 15.84, 15.02, 19.26, 17.81, 18.50, 14.18, (25.83), 17.35, 12.80, 16.03, (DNF(16.12)), 14.63, (DNF(14.46)), 14.73, 13.28, 10.79, 11.44, 16.75, 13.63, (DNF(24.50)), 12.20, 17.41, 18.28, 15.70, 11.76, 11.91, 17.97, 14.84, 12.40, 12.96, 14.84, 15.50, 20.47, 16.47, 13.92, 14.54, 10.92, 17.28, 11.40, 11.24, 15.23, (9.44), 11.15, 13.49, (DNF(16.55)), 16.98, 14.82, 15.83, 13.54, 13.54, 13.83, 15.32, (10.17), 12.75, 14.98, 14.25, 14.50, 13.27, 11.81, 11.14, 10.68, 15.24, 13.62, 12.46, 13.01, 14.95, 12.14, (10.38), 15.48, 12.54, 14.76, 18.39, 14.07, 14.24, 11.69, 13.87, 13.06, 11.91, 17.47, (DNF(19.76)), 11.16, 12.30, (DNF(17.35)), 11.19, 13.05, 11.54, 13.80, 16.13, 15.52, 14.55, 14.43, 19.83, 10.81, 14.81, 11.27, 12.36, 14.31, 13.59, 17.78, 12.30, 10.78, 12.42, 15.01, 14.41, 14.32, 18.94, 14.15, 13.96, 17.66, 11.17, 16.18, 14.71, 13.63, 16.59, 13.47, 12.30, 13.01, 17.24, 14.17, 12.37, 18.31, (9.14), (DNF(17.14)), 14.38, 16.36, 11.34, 14.17, (9.50), 13.06, (DNF(12.75)), 13.72, 13.61, 18.79, 12.00, 14.61, 13.59, 13.75, 18.08, 14.32, (9.98), 12.19, 11.89, 12.80, 11.56, 13.36, 15.11, 22.49, 11.88, 13.09, 16.28, 14.84, 14.82, 13.04, (9.03), 16.61, 13.46, 11.65, 14.90, 12.40, 14.37, 13.58, (9.84), 14.99, 18.64, 21.74, (10.19), 14.15, 12.79, 10.88






Spoiler: OH ao200 28.61



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 200: 28.61

Time List:
44.86, 39.75, (57.10), 33.92, 42.64, 37.11, (49.44), 42.68, 35.93, 44.75, 41.30, 45.27, 33.44, 44.62, 32.52, 38.01, 40.33, 37.85, 33.77, (1:00.05), (1:00.05), 40.30, 41.22, 45.29, 37.95, 38.99, 45.00, 37.34, 36.31, 40.21, 35.74, 38.47, (1:10.92), 31.03, 44.32, 33.70, 38.13, 45.38, 36.55, (49.97), 43.48, 30.40, 43.65, 35.38, (47.11), 39.99, 37.87, (53.23), 38.42, 32.65, 41.92, 31.14, (48.80), 38.86, 41.90, 40.30, (47.62), 23.50, 30.30, 24.85, (10.03), 29.36, 27.50, 28.68, 27.86, 31.59, 35.73, 21.28, 30.61, 22.38, 23.74, 26.80, 22.81, 27.45, 34.02, 25.92, 18.75, 18.88, (17.26), 20.26, 25.80, 32.28, 36.82, (13.49), 17.73, 19.68, 23.42, 43.16, 27.43, 21.07, 28.83, 29.60, 21.46, 23.07, 23.46, 38.39, 25.81, 24.41, 24.42, 22.42, 28.33, 24.74, 22.84, 24.65, (13.93), 18.30, 19.59, 17.79, 20.90, 30.62, 19.17, (17.38), 23.04, 22.35, 34.28, 44.20, 27.00, 41.15, 25.56, 26.72, 24.53, 22.70, (17.72), (17.01), 25.50, 22.01, 20.36, 19.63, 26.74, 26.28, 23.05, 26.04, 21.44, 21.39, (17.45), 22.85, 22.23, 28.15, 18.69, 18.73, 22.54, 26.87, (17.50), 25.43, 24.03, 19.12, 27.64, 24.14, 19.66, 23.67, 24.85, 30.18, 18.08, 24.52, 21.27, 25.38, 19.30, 25.17, 25.84, 24.73, 19.79, 19.45, 23.00, 23.92, 23.35, 22.55, 21.00, 19.93, 20.67, 19.54, 30.73, 26.09, 21.24, 22.83, 25.48, 26.87, 24.06, (14.73), 39.41, 19.26, 22.54, 25.09, 25.60, 25.06, 26.17, 21.26, 31.20, 26.12, 26.44, 19.49, 23.25, 18.48, 23.05, 18.76, 22.89, 26.35, 27.60, 21.87, 30.98, 32.51





Spoiler: Mega ao200 1:38.89



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 200: 1:38.89

Time List:
1:54.33, (2:02.71), 1:42.16, 1:46.97, 1:46.64, 1:36.95, 1:49.51, (2:03.87), 1:37.82, 1:55.97, 1:40.95, 1:37.50, (2:16.87), 1:34.33, 1:56.83, 1:47.67, 1:46.40, (1:59.97), 1:39.99, 1:27.68, 1:54.54, 1:45.46, 1:29.44, 1:36.28, 1:38.41, (2:07.15), 1:43.97, 1:44.79, 1:53.55, 1:46.41, 1:53.74, 1:56.64, 1:51.85, 1:35.82, 1:43.46, 1:35.22, 1:38.31, 1:46.12, 1:50.21, 1:32.83, 1:51.53, 1:52.97, 1:51.70, 1:49.70, (2:04.27), 1:51.40, 1:49.54, 1:35.92, (1:59.56), 1:35.78, 1:23.79, 1:34.24, 1:58.06, 1:53.53, 1:43.90, 1:32.81, 1:40.18, 1:29.31, 1:50.63, 1:26.44, 1:24.55, 1:27.03, 1:44.11, 1:45.43, 1:55.51, 1:49.27, 1:50.62, 1:52.56, 1:36.51, 1:36.69, 1:37.09, 1:45.15, 1:36.39, 1:35.04, 1:35.41, 1:42.96, 1:43.55, 1:37.37, 1:43.87, 1:52.61, 1:39.80, 1:36.71, 1:46.01, 1:42.48, 1:55.01, 1:28.36, 1:39.67, 1:48.75, 1:21.60, 1:43.14, 1:26.38, 1:19.96, 1:32.47, 1:52.05, 1:55.07, 1:29.88, 1:34.91, 1:49.15, 1:22.59, 1:39.13, 1:41.54, 1:32.47, 1:34.54, 1:45.00, 1:55.41, 1:37.41, 1:36.65, 1:48.16, 1:36.24, 1:40.34, 1:38.87, 1:56.65, 1:39.17, 1:27.90, 1:49.62, 1:32.76, 1:23.13, (1:58.69), 1:35.76, 1:55.44, 1:43.71, 1:38.47, 1:22.60[PLL Skip?], 1:44.18, 1:49.73, 1:29.64, 1:52.20, 1:52.12, 1:35.21, 1:43.08, 1:23.73, 1:42.36, 1:39.26, 1:30.53, 1:25.18, 1:45.85, 1:31.03, 1:32.06, 1:25.95, 1:24.07, 1:33.02, 1:48.72, 1:44.26, 1:37.96, 1:43.22, 1:43.48, 1:30.64, 1:22.82, 1:25.43, 1:33.12, 1:24.49, (2:28.60), 1:48.03, 1:26.36, (1:18.63), (1:18.40), 1:34.48, 1:25.48, 1:22.20, 1:23.63, 1:26.41, 1:28.31, (1:17.95), (1:17.72), 1:31.47, 1:26.89, 1:42.03, 1:21.56, 1:33.66, 1:25.23, (1:14.52), 1:29.14, 1:22.18, (1:18.28), (1:17.98), (1:19.27), (1:14.11), 1:53.65, 1:27.36, (1:59.40), 1:21.55, 1:37.98, 1:28.32, 1:58.23, 1:31.17, 1:34.52, 1:26.73, 1:37.20, 1:41.85, 1:50.72, (1:15.32), 1:29.85, 1:36.01, 1:38.30, 1:29.83, 1:39.66, 1:38.13, 1:28.81, 1:19.32, 1:33.92





Spoiler: 5x5 Mo40 2:33.32



3:05.79, 2:22.48, 3:18.64, 2:45.96, 2:45.55, 2:53.99, 2:36.45, 2:33.68, 2:53.35, 2:33.05, 2:43.65, 2:38.53, 2:25.92, 2:30.77, 2:48.27, 2:27.30, 2:44.99, 2:31.43, 2:28.90, 2:19.94, 2:27.17, 2:23.38, 2:37.82, 2:17.20, 2:31.15, 2:54.56, 2:28.20, 2:16.04, 2:36.64, 2:33.53, 2:21.87, 2:15.10, 2:38.13, 2:18.51, 2:14.00, 2:17.27, 2:08.74, 2:19.57, 2:30.82, 2:34.64





Spoiler: 6x6 ao12 5:15.27



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
avg of 12: 5:15.27

Time List:
5:29.09, 5:37.16, 5:21.37, (5:58.09), 5:25.46, 4:54.57, (4:36.85), 5:12.44, 5:02.05, 5:12.96, 4:59.98, 5:17.58





Spoiler: 7x7 Solve



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
single: 8:32.59

Time List:
8:32.59





Spoiler: 3BLD Session



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-09
solves/total: 0/0

single
best: DNF
worst: DNF

Average: NaN.NaN (σ = 0.00)
Mean: DNF




So yeah, hope to globally average sub 10 by the end of the year.


----------



## hyn (Sep 10, 2022)

Why is ur 3x3 session so weird?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

I completely absolutely fully thoroughly agree. I don't know why. Apparently he typed his old cubedesk solves for two hours into this, so his recent times are bad. He also started off at noob status.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 10, 2022)

hyn said:


> Why is ur 3x3 session so weird?


Ok. So I started a new 3x3 session because I was racing someone to 10k solves, then I lost so I just merged my two sessions together. That's why at the start you see good solves and then worse solves as you get closer to the middle because I started my first session when I was sub-35. Also the other day I typed all of my 3x3 cubedesk solves into my cstimer session. That's why my ao1000 is really, really bad.



baseballjello67 said:


> I completely absolutely fully thoroughly agree. I don't know why. Apparently he typed his old cubedesk solves for two hours into this, so his recent times are bad. He also started off at noob status.


I did start my first 3x3 session at noob status, you are correct.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 10, 2022)

SUB 9!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LETS GO!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
avg of 5: 8.83

Time List:
8.62, (12.22), 8.81, (6.33), 9.05


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sep 10, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> SUB 9!!!!!!!!!!!!1 LETS GO!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-10
> avg of 5: 8.83
> ...


Nice job! Scramble and recon for the 6.33?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 10, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Nice job! Scramble and recon for the 6.33?


I'm not good at doing recons but the scramble is D' B2 U2 B D2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 R2 U2 D' F R2 U2 R' F2 U' L' D'


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

Would anyone that averages sub 10 want to critique my solves and give me a list of tips? I am really motivated to cube more and I want to get sub 10 soon. I'll record a video with my GoPro and publish it on youtube.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

I am so happy with this, the timer display was malfunctioning so I edited it on. If you are suspicious, just check my WCA profile.


----------



## gsingh (Sep 12, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Would anyone that averages sub 10 want to critique my solves and give me a list of tips? I am really motivated to cube more and I want to get sub 10 soon. I'll record a video with my GoPro and publish it on youtube.


Yea sure.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 12, 2022)

I did a pyra ao100 today and it was pretty 



Spoiler: Pyra Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-11
avg of 100: 8.12

Time List:
6.79, 8.24, (11.91), 8.34, 11.28, 6.87, 8.90, 8.36, 8.33, 4.90, 9.91, 5.68, 8.40, 9.17, 4.74, 8.74, 6.12, 11.27, 7.33, 10.84, 6.91, 9.54, 7.48, (12.72), 7.40, 8.87, 7.82, 9.03, 5.89, 10.15, 6.41, 7.40, 7.90, 9.87, (11.86+), 5.68, 6.36, 6.73, 9.47, 7.19, 7.20, 9.47, 8.09, 9.89, 11.50, 5.85, 9.21, 7.84, 11.02, 9.18, 8.98, 10.04, 8.32, 8.36, 7.39, 7.09, 8.60, 9.39, (11.62), 7.15, 11.17, 10.68, 11.33, 7.86, 10.39, 5.53, 5.95, 7.51, 6.20, 4.89, 7.26, 5.55, (4.71), 6.26, 7.36, 5.06, 7.95, 11.06, 5.77, 8.74+, 11.58, 8.13, 10.32, (12.85), 8.58, 11.60, 11.51, (1.16), 9.55, 8.73, 7.77, 7.48, (1.58), (4.23), 6.08, 5.41, 6.04, (4.37), 7.00, 5.90


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 13, 2022)

Sorry I haven't posted today because I was at a friend's house and school for the majority of today. But anyway, the 2x2 grind for westerns is up!



Spoiler: 2x2 mo2500



Average: 6.04 (σ = 1.69)
Mean: 6.10

Time List:
6.17, 7.53, 4.81, 12.40, 9.63, 9.37, 5.10, 8.51, 6.64, 8.11, 6.14, 8.35, 5.08, 6.94, 7.74, 7.44, 5.53, 7.31, 10.78, 7.00, 6.46, 6.60, 4.38, 9.23, 7.10, 4.65, 8.73, 6.64, 6.44, 8.03, 5.53, 2.41, 10.44, 6.91, 7.18, 7.87, 7.85, 8.24, 6.35, 8.20, 7.88, 7.66, 8.56, 9.08, 7.36, 5.66, 8.40, 6.17, 5.13, 7.11, 7.87, 7.10, 4.46, 8.36, 2.67, 5.98, 7.79, 5.96, 9.05, 5.00, 6.40, 6.73, 9.24, 8.84, 6.92, 9.37, 4.67, 7.39, 5.61, 7.13, 5.24, 5.72, 9.20, 8.14, 7.12, 9.02, 3.53, 8.24, 5.44, 6.81, 5.98, 5.21, 7.45, 7.31, 8.44, 5.88, 5.50, 6.86, 7.48, 7.02, 6.25, 4.41, 5.18, 6.33, 7.90, 6.27, 7.93, 3.04, 6.19, 9.24, 7.61, 7.80, 7.50, 5.21, 6.19, 3.61, 6.60, 4.57, 6.25, 7.07, 7.63, 2.24, 4.86, 6.65, 3.64, 9.31, 7.85, 5.26, 2.48, 10.40, 19.05, 8.19, 5.32, 5.98, 8.75, 3.79, 4.20, 7.66, 8.06, 2.81, 5.39, 6.70, 7.32, 6.16, 6.46, 4.44, 7.56, 9.04, 6.14, 7.29, 6.22, 5.34, 7.55, 5.55, 2.03, 4.96, 5.31, 6.72, 5.18, 8.14, 5.48, 6.04, 3.47, 8.44, 3.42, 7.02, 7.00, 6.97, 7.36, 6.78, 6.06, 6.04, 6.99[sub 7 averages], 7.77[getting ready for august comp], 7.10[still sub 8], 5.95[i can get sub 7 with inspection], 7.69[sub 8 at least], 8.49, 4.60, 6.03[sub7], 5.85, 8.72, 5.84, 4.96, 7.04, 6.32, 8.54, 5.85, 6.25, 3.82, 5.15, 4.78, 7.58, 6.83, 4.46, 9.23, 5.66, 3.13, 4.91, 5.68, 5.34, 10.20, 9.01, 3.36, 14.70, 5.72[sub 9 post 8 ):], 5.53, 11.80, 5.24, 2.84, 6.56, 4.86, 5.77, 7.26, 5.71, 8.17, 6.36, 7.16, 7.10, 14.99, 8.67, 8.06, 10.76, 9.82, 8.12, 7.47, 4.60, 7.53, 7.04, 2.68, 8.28, 7.58, 5.69, 7.50, 8.35, 6.72, 6.75, 8.20, 5.95, 5.72, 6.52, 6.33, 6.40, 7.53, 5.77, 6.30, 6.62, 9.53, 6.89, 8.60, 9.96, 6.81, 6.30, 5.10, 10.27, 3.79, 3.77, 4.25, 6.09, 5.77, 8.33, 7.39, 3.92, 8.09, 4.25, 6.00, 3.26, 5.87, 7.64, 3.76, 5.50, 1.15[NEW PB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!], 5.72, 10.52, 6.11, 7.80, 5.29, 8.36, 3.74, 3.96, 3.12, 5.28, 6.06, 9.28, 4.19, 8.73, 9.58, 6.38, 5.28, 6.80, 5.20, 15.63, 6.73, 4.41, 8.62, 4.30, 7.74, 5.71, 7.36, 5.76, 6.22, 7.42, 9.69, 10.25, 6.83, 5.76, 7.63, 9.05, 9.36, 6.92, 7.77, 6.28, 3.68, 4.81, 4.38, 3.68, 6.27, 6.15, 9.82, 10.04, 1.72, 6.49, 8.08, 7.45, 6.12, 4.04, 7.12, 5.92, 5.60, 7.15, 5.32, 5.45, 6.20, 5.60, 5.55, 1.29, 7.79, 8.48, 4.33, 6.27, 6.14, 6.43, 5.15, 5.63, 5.10, DNF(3.84), 6.89, 5.72, 6.83, 4.81, 7.79, 8.91, 11.18, 6.97, 6.36, 6.75, 2.43, 1.95, 9.29, 5.58, 3.68, 7.95, 8.84, 6.76, 3.40, 7.47, 8.14, 4.56, 7.16, 6.76, 6.86, 6.16, 6.22, 2.00, 7.05, 8.56, 4.43, 7.37, 4.22, 5.37, 6.36, 8.89, 8.09, 9.64, 4.59, 6.07, 7.15, 5.69, 8.32, 8.25, 7.81, 6.60, 4.91, 6.36, 8.24, 4.65, 6.80, 4.84, 4.83, 2.54, 9.68, 7.60, 8.51, 7.48, 7.84, 7.74, 6.59, 7.63, 4.81, 7.23, 5.90, 7.05, 6.89, 4.28, 6.63, 3.90, 6.76, 8.65, 6.72, 8.94, 9.80, 6.14, 3.43, 8.48, 7.84, 5.84, 7.71, 7.21, 5.18, 6.28, 7.75, 5.55, 8.52, 4.16, 8.12, 7.00, 6.67, 6.33, 9.56, 8.20, 7.39, 7.82, 6.04, 5.02, 8.20, 5.34, 5.58, 4.16, 8.83, 7.47, 5.36, 7.50, 7.88, 5.87, 15.34, 5.93, 6.43, 5.48, 5.85, 6.40, 6.16, 8.95, 11.63, 4.00, 4.60, 5.18, 5.90, 2.59, 4.28, 6.75, 4.22, 3.80, DNF(4.14), 7.11, 3.85, 4.88, 6.41, 7.08, 5.82, 8.73, 6.70, 7.26, 8.17, 7.12, 5.77, 6.41, 8.20, 5.90, 8.09, 4.48, 4.67, 6.51, 7.96, 7.00, 4.16, 7.08, 1.52, 3.24, 10.51, 5.96, 6.09, 9.26, 5.66, 6.99, 7.01, 6.11, 9.79, 10.30, 6.27, 4.88, 6.24, 5.71, 6.21, 8.61, 6.27, 7.52, 3.76, 8.48, 7.98, 4.07, 5.04, 7.57, 5.26, 8.65, 7.12, 4.44, 5.60, 7.79, 6.65, 4.59, 6.28, DNF(0.48), 5.23, 4.01, 7.39, 6.59, 5.16, 4.32, 7.69, 8.47, 10.31, 3.78, 6.77, 5.88, 8.99, 5.81, 5.63, 6.08, 7.50, 8.19, 7.39, 6.99, 7.53, 8.00, 8.90, 9.21, 9.68, 6.58, 7.28, 6.73, 5.65, 6.75, 6.24, 7.79, 4.20, 8.41, 7.36, 6.49, 4.17, 5.55, 5.98, 6.62, 4.68, 6.43, 6.38, 6.30, 9.69, 7.31, 6.73, 7.74, 10.43, 7.72, 6.15, 5.18, 5.27, 6.88, 9.16+, 3.90, 7.29, 5.59, 9.22, 4.18, 4.01, 7.69, 7.74, 7.17, 6.34, 4.57, 10.32, 6.79, 6.26, 8.03, 7.36, 6.29, 6.34, 8.51, 5.13, 7.14, 5.09, 5.75, 7.78, 6.38, 9.37, DNF(2.62), 7.69, 3.73, 15.02, 9.17, 8.52, 8.70, 6.41, 6.69, 8.05, 6.50, 4.26, 6.52, 11.22, 4.03, 5.30, 5.79, 6.23, 6.80, 6.56, 5.00, 5.66, 6.16, 7.17, 7.15, 5.91, 6.51, 5.18, 6.31, 5.90, 8.75, 9.00, 7.18, 7.53, 5.40, 5.73, 7.98, 9.25, 3.98, 8.40, 5.16, 5.25, 3.81, 15.39, 7.02, 4.56, 5.83, 7.70, 7.76, 5.76, 6.95, 16.68, 8.89, 11.98, 9.96, DNF(8.88), 8.97, 8.29, 6.78, 5.45, 9.24, 4.70, 4.24, 5.01, 6.74, 7.25, 8.78, 7.35, 7.89, 7.61, 5.88, 5.51, 8.81, 5.55, 1.30, 5.60, 7.23, 10.85, 6.68, 5.12, 7.09, 6.38, 7.16, 12.80, 8.38, 6.84, 6.91, 7.91, 6.33, 6.59, 6.03, 7.53, 9.25, 7.45, 7.95, 7.45, 9.83, 5.60, DNF(5.72), 7.54+, 5.63, 7.87, 9.48+, 6.39, 9.84, 6.25, 6.73, 10.74, 8.74, 4.41, 6.70, 7.92, 8.67+, 6.01, 7.40, 3.34, 8.84, 6.95, 8.55, 11.60, 8.33, 7.74, 5.00, 8.47, 5.78, 5.80, 6.23, 6.86, 9.15, 11.56, 7.11, 8.90, 3.90, 9.86, 7.14, 8.98, 5.74, 5.62, 8.89, 5.64, 5.70, 10.06, 9.48, 9.72, 8.62, 7.60, 8.74, 7.77, 6.67, 6.43, 7.40, 7.79, 8.91, 7.15, 6.49, 6.83, 5.68, 4.79, 5.95, 7.60, 6.39, 6.95, 9.26, 7.66, 7.08, 7.03, 9.43, 9.22, 8.26, 10.52, 6.82, 6.55, 8.79, 8.39, 8.35, 6.81, 7.59, 8.98, 8.60, 9.01, 10.37, 6.83, 6.69, 7.91, 4.47, 4.23, 5.58, 19.20, 4.96, 7.17, 6.20, 7.30, 8.51, 9.52, 9.76, 6.41, 5.15, 5.56, 6.29, 7.44, 4.62, 12.32, 6.07, 7.47, 5.19, 8.84, 8.12, 7.44, 7.07, 5.56, 7.33, 4.91, 11.69, 7.91, 6.57, DNF(5.91), 9.40, 7.89, 4.21, 7.96, 6.66, 6.95, 8.05, 6.97, 7.58, 8.77, 8.54, 5.56, 11.83, 5.75, 8.48, 7.49, 6.68, 6.25, 10.33, 9.48, 7.44, 9.82, 7.44, 7.25, 8.97, 9.39, 13.67, 9.72, 6.47, 6.19, 3.88, 8.72, 8.59, 9.51+, 6.15, 5.16, 5.73, 7.20, 6.83, 6.56, 5.59, 6.04, 8.01, 8.68, DNF(4.40), 4.46, 5.26, 4.95, 7.31, 9.23+, 6.23, 9.74, 5.99, 7.77, 6.10, 7.27, 7.86, 4.12, 7.82, 7.51, 9.02, 11.71, 6.23, 7.40, 5.79, 5.95, 10.68, 5.24, 7.16, 5.48, 6.75, 6.18, 4.97, 9.61, 7.68, 8.41, 2.66, 6.17, 8.53, 6.05, 9.25, 6.34, 8.02, 21.34, 10.34, 5.42, DNF(4.10), 6.17, 8.32, 10.86, 8.72, 7.54, 8.34, 4.20, 7.82, 5.35, 11.90, 7.80, 10.54+, 5.88, 5.10, 4.18, 6.78, 8.30, 9.17, 3.57, 8.10, 5.51, 4.69, 3.58, 5.38, 8.54, 4.54, 8.60, 7.28, 8.89, 8.61, 9.52, 5.29, 4.76, 8.21, 9.20, 8.48, 6.94, 7.08, 6.62, 8.24, 7.36, 3.49, 4.62, 4.39, 11.07, 8.65, 10.65+, 6.85, 6.15, 5.58, 8.40, 4.66, 10.39, 7.90, 5.75, 5.80, 8.50, 7.53, 5.56, 5.27, 6.49, 7.15, 8.88, 5.06, 7.99, 4.44, 7.08, 8.02, 7.52, 4.93, 5.97, 8.62, 4.01, 7.02, 7.62, 6.46, 7.13, 8.79, 5.49, 6.23, 5.17, 5.23, 6.69, 5.48, 6.96, 4.78, 4.31, 6.85, 4.46, 11.52, 7.75, 7.40, 6.25, 8.29, 6.43, 6.85, 6.25, 5.07, 7.96+, 8.04, 6.21, 8.75, 5.55, 6.59, DNF(7.09), 8.64, 7.02, 9.28, 6.07, 7.56, 7.31, 9.16, 7.56, 5.24, 5.15, 10.94, 8.63, 6.35, 5.38, 5.50, 6.89, 4.89, 10.28, 6.65, 4.15, 4.42, 9.86, 5.28, 5.28, 6.57, 6.41, 7.39, 6.74, 7.55, 8.59, 5.79, 4.37, 6.45, 7.56, 5.84, 5.25, 5.23, 7.84+, 8.47, 7.96, 8.65, 9.10, 2.62, 6.81, 6.39, 6.58, 5.37, 5.34, 6.44, 7.71, 5.44, 5.19, 5.71, 7.71+, 5.02, 6.42, 5.16, 2.70, 6.80, 5.95, 4.39, 13.52+, 7.42, 7.03, 9.30, 8.75+, 6.92, 6.78, 4.38, 5.41, 5.97, 6.74, 8.47, 9.72, 7.04, 7.91, 5.66, 7.11, 8.28, 5.61, 6.22, 11.35, 7.11, 10.68, 9.32, 8.59, 7.27, 6.71, 6.94, 4.37, 8.19, 8.10, 9.11, 7.03, 4.61, 7.11, 8.13, 7.61, 10.00, 7.45, 7.13, 8.13, 7.80, 10.12, 7.68, 5.92, 8.70, 4.43, 5.02, 7.57, 4.73, 7.87, 7.93, 4.21, 4.46, 8.03, 7.09, 9.48+, 12.24, 14.76, 8.70, 7.60, 11.84, 7.80, 8.24, 5.52, 9.53, 5.60, 7.19, 8.25, 6.59, 5.35, 4.43, 7.49, 5.91, 7.04, 6.94, 7.12, 6.77, 8.72, DNF(0.00), 5.42, 7.10, 7.46, 7.03, 10.99, 5.88, 3.32, 6.50, 7.99, 6.21, 4.14, 7.18, 8.14, 3.68, 5.29, 9.02, 7.69, 9.57, 9.25, 8.02, 9.06, 2.95, 4.84, 7.24, 5.31, 4.44, 8.88, 8.53, 7.52, 6.17, 6.66, 7.46, 8.65, 5.49, 8.77, 15.74, 10.48, 10.38, 3.80, 7.57, 3.95, 6.88, 10.14, 7.28, 5.68, 3.98, 4.36, 7.97, 7.44, 6.66, 6.23, 5.31, 5.71, 8.82, 9.37, 6.33, 5.87, 5.84, 8.32, 5.89, 9.46, 5.57, 6.21, 8.74, 4.11, 8.39, 6.27, 3.52, 4.05, 5.00, 6.40, 6.48, 4.67, 6.14, 8.14, 4.80, 8.60, 9.92, 4.42, 7.15, 6.57, 4.22, 3.76, 6.62, 9.83, 4.77, 5.80, 6.48, 7.99, 7.13, DNF(0.01), 7.91, 8.64, 6.06, 7.44, 5.57, 5.88, 8.58, 8.16, 5.34, DNF(0.01), 6.43, 2.62, 6.46, 8.24, 7.65, 4.90, 7.23, 6.08, 8.24, 8.09, 6.35, 7.55, 6.12, 6.06, 5.32, 13.19, 6.61, 3.12, 6.41, 4.13, 5.52, 4.41, 5.63, 7.33, 8.78, 6.53, 6.17, 5.28, 5.51, 6.81, 5.66, 6.48, 4.88, 10.81, 5.25, 6.48, 5.46, 5.90, 7.59, 5.55, 6.05, 4.74, 6.10, 6.71, 11.01, 7.23, 7.89, 7.16, 9.05, 7.22, 5.19, 5.00, 6.88, 6.33, 9.49, 8.25, 5.08, 7.23, 3.53, 5.80, 6.38, 6.03, 7.33, 7.78, 4.79, 5.78, 8.78, 4.26, 6.56, 4.42, 7.28, 6.80, 7.79+, 10.12, 6.59, 9.09+, 3.94, 6.67, 7.73, 7.65, 33.37, 8.84, 8.44, DNF(0.01), 6.59, 7.83, 5.29, 7.83+, 9.88+, 4.81, 7.49, 5.79, 5.50, 4.58, 8.09, 2.64, 8.87, 4.14, 3.90, 4.98, 4.76, 4.81, 6.99, 4.70, 9.01, 3.98, 7.70, 5.44, 7.56, 4.05, 6.29, 8.25+, 5.17, 6.10, 6.55, 7.77, 7.61, 5.12, 6.83+, 5.02, 5.75, 9.44, 11.05, 4.93, 7.09, 4.11, 9.46, 6.46, 7.54, 7.31, 5.04, 5.40, 6.86, 9.19, 9.33, 6.67, 8.31, 6.90, 7.61, 6.34, 8.03, 5.98, 8.10, 8.41, 7.64, 5.31, 10.14, 7.37, 8.91, 6.89, 6.95, 6.44, 5.63, 4.75, 7.67, 8.28, 6.51, 9.01, 5.82, 6.32, 6.97, 5.97, 7.02, 6.22, 7.67, 7.47, 8.36, 5.63, 8.57, 9.64, 6.78, 7.50, 6.75, 8.23, 2.48, 7.36, 9.29, 7.29, 6.82, 10.64, 6.61, 6.28, 5.56, 8.02, 6.59, 7.12, 8.64, 6.81, 8.19, 6.57, 6.55, 6.77, 6.40, 7.91, 6.83, 17.13, 7.63, 7.22, 9.14, 7.80, 6.88, 6.77, 9.18, 8.22, 6.22, 8.08, 5.02, 6.20, 6.01, 4.85, 8.19, 5.29, 9.43, 8.88, 7.56, 9.39, 4.79, 3.68, 7.94, 5.96, 8.84, 6.99, 6.78, 6.32, 8.45, 4.06, 5.55, 6.47, 5.91, 7.17, 4.99, 5.72, 6.23, 9.82, 8.75, 5.18, 8.62, 12.03, 9.53, 4.06, 7.43, 4.93, 6.74, 6.07, 6.34, 7.04, 8.17, 4.32, 12.22, 8.44, 8.16, DNF(3.68), 6.78, 9.57, 7.32, 5.72, 7.42, 5.02, 5.47, 7.29, 9.82, 3.80, 10.85, 5.42, 9.32, 5.70, 5.09, 6.42, 6.50, 5.87, 6.42, 6.51, 5.03, 7.09, 6.02, 4.60, 3.34, 5.81, 7.62, 8.02, 8.02+, 5.48, 7.98, 5.52, 6.17, 6.37, 6.68, 8.14, 3.91, 5.92, 6.69, 6.18, 9.66, 11.11, 6.69, 4.23, 4.13, 5.63, 3.61, 5.34, 7.17, 5.39, 7.27, 7.08, 5.56, 5.43, 6.39, 3.16, 6.44, 6.07, 6.94, 5.31, 5.86, 5.55, 4.88, 6.78, 4.08, 5.60, 6.25, 5.27, 7.24, 2.84, 4.34, 4.51, 7.21, 11.05, 7.25, 6.77, 9.49, 3.41, 9.31, 7.44, 9.01, 3.21, 6.93, 7.96, 5.60, 6.66, 11.99, 4.69, 5.21, 4.12, 9.21, 10.36, 3.65, 6.60, 9.28, 4.19, 5.11, 6.75, 7.66, 8.52, 7.43, 5.89, 7.42, 8.26, 8.19, 5.02, 6.26, 6.72, 6.38, 9.95, 5.82, 7.30, 5.23, 6.96, 4.62, 5.91, 4.18, 8.81, 11.70, 5.68, 6.02, 8.06, 4.86, 7.27, 8.53, 6.22, 6.21, 7.67, 6.08, 7.81, 6.57, 6.97, 7.92, 6.34, 8.64, 6.06, 5.70, 6.71, 8.16, 5.92, 10.15, 6.45, 10.80, 5.32, 6.15, 5.83, 5.44, 7.88, 4.11, 5.71, 6.27, 5.00, 6.28, 6.81, 10.44, 7.53, 8.31, 7.24, 4.80, 6.04, 7.40, 7.75, 5.01, 8.63, 5.26, 14.47, 9.95, 6.65, 4.64, 6.65, 4.95, 7.94, 8.31, 5.43, 5.88, 6.41, 3.79, 7.92, 7.13, 7.51, 5.76, 7.10, 8.26, 5.31, 10.56, 5.81, 3.75, 4.74, 5.41, 5.67, 5.83, 3.10, 5.89, 5.31, 4.39, 5.71, 6.72, 2.91, 6.16, 4.93, 3.70, 5.57, 5.34, 5.94, 6.97+, 13.06, 4.60, 6.19, 2.77, 2.08, 4.64, 4.32, 3.99, 3.87, 3.10, 3.33, 6.58+, 4.75, 7.26, 7.26, 3.14, 11.82, 7.08, 5.73, 5.17, 6.54, 6.54, 4.49, 1.30, 4.84, 4.67, 3.70, 2.69, 3.19, 4.48, 3.46, 4.60, 2.80, 3.32, 6.03, 4.71, 4.72, 1.92, 3.96, 6.50, 5.52, 3.21, 4.74, 4.98, 4.19, 3.61, 3.88, 3.67, 3.30, 4.36, 3.99, 6.00, 6.56, 4.12, 3.47, 4.59, 3.10, 4.59, 2.42, 2.37, 5.70, 5.12, 1.99, 2.44, 7.47, 4.89, 4.28, 6.04, 4.63, 4.53, 3.67, 1.83, 7.17, 5.36, 7.14, 1.94, 1.97, 5.64, 7.60, 3.80, 4.12, 4.80, 2.88, 4.95, 4.85, 4.42, 4.80, 5.60, 4.31, 5.14, 5.43, 3.44, 5.37, 6.12, 5.10, 4.91, 3.97, 4.72, 2.34, 3.26, 3.86, 2.67, 1.51, 3.38, 2.31, 5.11, 4.76, 2.65, 6.33, 5.05, 4.82, 2.61, 2.23, 4.65, 2.74, 3.20, 4.84, 1.45, 6.59, 3.26, 5.40, 5.72, 4.20, 5.30, 5.80, 7.84, 5.87, 5.20, 4.60, 6.04, 4.04, 2.00, 3.65, 1.60, 6.37, 3.70, 5.33, 4.83, 5.27, 3.54, 2.46, 5.20, 3.46, 4.52, 3.72, 4.68, 3.61, 3.13, 4.47, 5.60, 4.08, 3.88, 4.56, 5.29, 4.11, 5.78, 3.48, 3.39, 3.38, 4.55, 3.65, 4.88, 5.32, 4.09, 4.32, 3.34, 4.77, 5.02, 5.28, 5.55, 3.23, 3.90, 4.29, 3.26, 4.76, 2.08, 3.13, 5.01, 4.15, 2.82, 6.07, 7.51, 4.26, 5.71, 3.65, 4.23, 7.33, 5.92, 2.02, 2.85, 4.65, 4.29, 3.73, 6.28, 6.23, 3.48, 2.81, 5.09, 3.39, 5.66, 5.66, 3.69, 3.47, 3.70, 6.22, 1.70, 4.54, 4.56, 3.39, 2.93, 3.13, 4.91, 5.58, 9.66, 3.10, 3.08, 2.88, 1.87, 1.51, 4.33, 3.91, 3.88, 4.14, 1.76, 3.57, 1.10, 3.60, 5.14, 5.58, 4.47, 4.78, 4.72, 3.30, 3.33, 4.04, 3.92, 4.09, 6.06, 2.65, 4.84, 2.75, 3.47, 4.71, 3.78, 6.48, 4.21, 7.19, 2.91, 3.69, 2.33, 1.90, 4.46, 3.50, 2.62, 4.06, 3.45, 5.44, 5.89, 5.03, 4.72, 1.37, 1.25, 4.49, 4.22, 4.32, 3.06, 4.43, 2.39, 4.58, 3.34, 2.29, 3.68, 0.94, DNF(2.51), 3.06, 3.15, 2.11, 2.24, 2.90, 4.26, 4.30, 5.18, 4.72, 2.49, 4.12, 6.01, 4.33, 6.20, 5.79, 1.94, 4.91, 3.34, 2.77, 6.44, 5.04, 3.47, 4.45, 3.86, 3.71, 4.94, 4.95, 4.32, 4.27, 7.11, 3.88, 3.87, 3.98, 3.55, 6.14, 3.77, 2.76, 4.28, 1.91, 1.09, 1.37, 4.08, 3.15, 3.59, 4.47, 5.03, 2.67, 3.82, 2.86, 4.32, 4.41, 4.98, 4.81, 3.80, 2.70, 6.11, 2.28, 1.89, 2.75, 4.92, 8.16, 5.18, 4.02, 4.11, 3.98, 4.57, 3.51, 2.92, 5.26, 6.14, 4.16, 2.46, 6.96, 3.90, 3.19, 3.26, 5.58, 4.06, 7.82, 3.59, 6.21, 3.94, 6.30, 4.08, 5.39, 4.99, 4.50, 4.39, 2.84, 6.36, 8.36, 2.61, 4.56, 4.13, 3.36, 6.86, 6.24, 5.30, 4.84, 3.44, 5.16, 4.27, 5.05, 2.86[One-Looked, Lefty hedge, t perm], 2.99, 2.31, 4.90, 5.70, 3.74, 6.36, 4.34, 3.11, 4.32, 2.67, 5.55, 4.55, 3.85, 3.78, 2.42, 1.82[Actually, 1st layer+OLL was predicted, lol], 2.69[R2 U R2 FL], 3.17, 4.80, 3.49, 4.06, 2.21, 3.89, 9.77, 4.49, 3.92, 4.92, 3.91, 6.43, 5.31, 1.27, 5.30, 2.05, 4.31, 4.45, 6.35, 3.35, 6.86, 4.40, 4.63, 4.58, 5.85, 1.29, 2.90, 6.58, 3.92, 4.70, 4.09, 5.12, 4.99, 4.62, 1.10, 4.93, 4.74, 2.88, 4.19, 5.10, 6.84, 6.25, 6.13, 4.18, 2.96, 4.65, 4.80, 1.10, 3.48, 4.09, 4.02, 3.32, 4.92, 4.76, 3.88, 5.13, 4.94, 5.85, 4.17, 4.72, 4.06, 3.87, 5.63, 9.74, 4.75, 5.22, 2.18, 4.37, 8.50, 3.64, 4.43, 5.55, 3.33, 5.06, 4.08, 3.99, 3.79, 5.77, 3.89, 2.23, 3.04, 2.59, 3.66, 3.91, 4.71, 4.58, 4.12, 4.09, 6.66, 4.57, 4.57, 5.56, 5.06, 3.85, 9.52, 4.88, 6.08, 3.86, 3.25, 3.53, 3.16, 4.13, 4.17, 6.85, 3.79, 3.48, 1.49, 5.50, 3.71, 5.82, 3.89, 3.81, 2.96, 5.43, 2.36, 3.02, 5.69, 3.67, 11.15, 5.59, 4.78, 5.81, 2.35, 5.89, 3.04, 5.96, 3.86, 2.84, 4.81, 2.78, 3.06, 3.77, 2.95, 3.07, 7.25, 3.86, 4.24, 5.25, 2.78, 4.64, 2.68, 3.14, 5.14, 2.18, 6.53, 3.18, 3.04, 1.45, 3.71, 2.56, 3.45, 4.59, 6.37, 5.20, 4.93, 5.87, 2.61, 1.34, 2.54, 6.21, 7.07, 3.86, 4.24, 4.23, 3.59, 2.79, 3.44, 5.10, 4.20, 3.45, 3.74, 4.49, 2.72, 3.14, 5.54, 3.63, 4.73, 3.93, 4.28, 4.67, 4.06, 4.50, 6.58, 4.49, 4.54, 6.56, 8.22, 3.55, 5.79, 3.78, 3.71, 4.51, 5.11, 3.70, 3.95, 6.34, 5.59, 7.08, 3.39, 7.58, 4.07, 4.86, 4.70, 4.83, 4.98, 9.59, 5.26, 6.73, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 4.98, 3.72, 4.61, 2.35, 3.38, 3.85, 3.79, 4.73, 2.59, 3.65, 2.48, 3.47, 2.79, 4.15, 5.67, 5.71, 2.60, 3.44, 4.67, 3.83, 6.60, 4.46, 2.73, 4.92, 4.82, 3.69, 5.35, 5.36, 5.12, 5.88, 3.80, 4.11, 2.48, 4.00, 4.94, 4.44, 5.27, 3.78, 6.18, 3.47, 5.22, 5.00, 4.10, 4.81, 3.02, 4.49, 6.50, 4.49, 5.86, 5.69, 4.16, 2.95, 4.60, 5.91, 2.61, 4.88, 5.09, 4.06, 3.29, 4.57, 2.86, 3.43, 3.69, 5.25, 2.55, 2.67, 4.47, 3.21, 1.94, 3.54, 4.65, 3.96, 5.10, 4.70, 4.73, 3.40, 5.29, 4.45, 3.97, 5.52, 5.96, 3.48, 3.52, 3.75, 5.18, 4.27, 3.42, 3.28, 5.52, 6.64, 7.23, 5.36, 3.78, 5.93, 6.84, 6.87, 5.78, 5.71, 3.59, 9.59, 5.99, 5.59, 5.68, 4.52, 4.54, 5.66, 2.00, 8.10, 6.49, 4.25, 6.60, 2.57, 2.66, 6.45, 3.83, 6.16, 5.12, 4.83, 3.43, 4.41, 5.06, 2.62, 4.02, 3.83, 4.69, 4.03, 4.53, 2.92, 4.86, 4.02, 4.03, 3.48, 4.71, 3.26, 3.54, 4.96, 1.06, 2.78, 4.44, 5.17, 3.41, 4.44, 3.83, 5.89, 2.86, 6.20, DNF(3.90), 7.53, 4.19, 4.72, 5.78, 4.23, 3.27, 3.93, 3.96, 2.46[with ortega lol], 5.41, 4.07, 4.00, 4.31, 7.12, 2.96, 3.57, 3.71, 1.89, 3.74, 2.75, 3.67, 4.54, 3.75, 3.31, DNF(3.35)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 14, 2022)

Not good, but fine ao100 for 2x2


Spoiler: 4.63 2x2 Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-13
avg of 100: 4.61

Time List:
(2.47), 4.48, 4.24, 5.58, 4.40, 2.83, 4.17, 6.30, 4.41, 4.43, 5.07, 4.83, 4.60, 3.72, (8.20), 6.92, 5.77, 4.61, 3.85, 3.54, 5.91, 5.05, 6.74, 3.09, 3.12, 4.91, 4.11, 2.85, 3.64, 4.87, 4.41, 5.09, 6.63, 4.06, 4.35, 3.91, 5.62, (7.80), 4.57, 4.90, 5.14, 5.33, 5.07, 3.83, 5.61, 3.73, 4.06, 4.78, 3.62, 4.82, 4.49, 3.82, 4.26, 5.45, 4.22, 4.50, 5.27, 4.51, 6.71, 5.36, 4.48, 3.52, (9.62), (2.76), 5.68, 6.18, 3.37, (2.57), 5.43, 6.08, 3.10, 4.10, 4.87, 2.85, 5.60, 2.94, (2.47), 3.31, 4.18, 3.96, 5.60, 5.67, (2.72), (12.11), 4.28, (8.92), 5.52, 5.19, 5.44, 3.83, 4.16, 5.14, 4.08, 2.91, 3.38, 3.36, 6.24, 5.84, 3.46, 4.91


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 14, 2022)

Second sub-1 Ever!

.97

https://www.cubedb.net/solve/4358


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 18, 2022)

Great ao100 today!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-18
avg of 100: 11.24

Time List:
12.12, 12.51, 11.71, (17.81), 9.72, 13.69, 13.71, 11.34, 10.48, 13.14, 10.00, 11.36, 9.63, 14.17, 9.99, 9.93, 12.00, 10.01, 10.66, 11.79, 10.62, 11.99, 9.47, 9.07, 9.99, 10.64, (8.79), 9.71, 8.96, 10.58, 9.44, (7.68), 10.67, 9.42, 11.14, (15.41), 12.15, 10.39, 11.21, 13.95, 12.85, 14.02, (15.88), 9.80, 11.85, 12.90, 11.27, 13.43, 12.76, 10.83, 8.79, 9.50, 9.45, 9.92, 11.89, 11.44, 10.74, 13.40, 10.73, 13.27, 11.03, 11.27, 11.89, 11.56, (8.09), 11.01, 10.52, (7.45), 12.54, 10.80, 8.81, 10.02, (14.36), 9.58, 12.75, 12.08, 11.50, 10.23, 11.66, 10.88, 12.34, 11.64, 9.27, 10.11, 12.06, 9.26, 10.99, 12.79, 11.30, 12.74, 11.56, (8.26), 12.49, (20.09), 12.74, 13.05, 10.76, 13.86, 9.68, 10.77


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 19, 2022)

R' U' R' L R' B' R B' PB skewb single! 3.44

Recon: Put the unsolved blue slot at DL and did R' F R then I put the orange corner facing up at the BLU spot and did L' U L U'


----------



## DynaXT (Sep 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> R' U' R' L R' B' R B' PB skewb single! 3.44
> 
> Recon: Put the unsolved blue slot at DL and did R' F R then I put the orange corner facing up at the BLU spot and did L' U L U'


First solve 2.19, downsolved to 1.14


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 19, 2022)

Do I average sub 1:30?

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-18
avg of 100: 1:29.98

Time List:
1:25.95, 1:24.07, 1:33.02, 1:48.72, 1:44.26, 1:37.96, 1:43.22, 1:43.48, 1:30.64, 1:22.82, 1:25.43, 1:33.12, 1:24.49, (2:28.60), 1:48.03, 1:26.36, 1:18.63, 1:18.40, 1:34.48, 1:25.48, 1:22.20, 1:23.63, 1:26.41, 1:28.31, 1:17.95, 1:17.72, 1:31.47, 1:26.89, 1:42.03, 1:21.56, 1:33.66, 1:25.23, (1:14.52), 1:29.14, 1:22.18, 1:18.28, 1:17.98, 1:19.27, (1:14.11), (1:53.65), 1:27.36, (1:59.40), 1:21.55, 1:37.98, 1:28.32, (1:58.23), 1:31.17, 1:34.52, 1:26.73, 1:37.20, 1:41.85, (1:50.72), (1:15.32), 1:29.85, 1:36.01, 1:38.30, 1:29.83, 1:39.66, 1:38.13, 1:28.81, 1:19.32, 1:33.92, 1:40.35, 1:38.61, 1:30.18, 1:37.45, 1:29.58, 1:28.99, 1:43.05, 1:36.44, 1:40.99, 1:36.32, 1:38.52, 1:37.72, 1:33.18, 1:43.38, 1:24.60, 1:16.84, 1:30.58, 1:25.69, 1:27.62, 1:17.76, 1:28.18, 1:18.16, 1:24.42, 1:21.68, 1:20.81, 1:25.69, 1:17.58, (1:12.06), 1:25.10, 1:45.28, 1:40.51, 1:28.73, 1:18.87, 1:27.54, 1:17.79, 1:34.46, 1:32.50, (1:14.27)


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 20, 2022)

Guess what.


Spoiler: Huge 3x3 Career Plot Twist



so my main 3x3 broke, on my gan 11 m duo, the core magnet popped out of the core, and I can't seem to put it back in



If you read the spoiler, I am going to order the Mag core tornado v3 soon. Hope it becomes my new main.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 24, 2022)

Pretty mid ao100 with the tornado v2 settings are 1 for tension, 2 for elasticity and the 2nd strongest magnet setting.


Spoiler: 11.75 Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
avg of 100: 11.75

Time List:
10.47, 13.89, 9.86, 11.72, 11.85, 11.61, 10.40, 15.57, 12.24, 12.31, (15.74+), 12.48, 14.33, 10.54+, 10.10, 11.53, 14.18, 10.01, 11.99, 12.36, 10.63, (8.77), 12.33, 9.92, 11.82, 13.01, 10.51, 10.15, 12.20, 9.00, 9.97, 11.27, 10.08, 11.20, 14.09, 12.74, 11.40, 10.66, 9.76, 11.80, 12.51, 11.47, 10.35, 14.64, (7.86), 11.52, (DNF(17.15)), 11.91, 11.14, 10.45, 10.68, 10.86, 9.38, 12.21, (16.80), 10.40, 15.58, 13.75, 13.51, (8.69), (17.39), 13.20, 12.21, (8.74), 10.85, 12.50, 14.54, 9.51, 11.67, 14.60, 12.81, 12.61, 12.20, 9.13, 14.77+, 11.08, 10.98, 12.50, 11.00, 12.99, 12.83, 14.43, 9.45, 13.60, 10.10, 9.44, 11.52, 10.38, 10.51, 12.51, 9.79, (8.85), 10.14, 10.53, 12.72+, 13.55, (18.42), 13.29+, 11.68, 11.17


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 25, 2022)

First sub 1 Ao100!



Spoiler: 4x4 Ao100 59.98



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
avg of 100: 59.98

Time List:
(1:13.78), 1:13.26, 1:07.78, (1:18.49), 1:08.32, 56.99, 1:00.39, 1:02.46, 1:08.03, 58.24, 1:04.02, 1:10.75, 58.36, 1:02.23, 1:09.04, 1:02.72, 59.11, 1:08.73, 1:06.25, (48.26), 55.29, 59.86, 1:06.97, 52.82, 55.69, 1:09.00, 57.09, 1:06.59, (1:16.54), 57.88, 54.83, 1:01.96, 57.46, 1:07.15, 56.52, 54.45, 1:04.89, 53.84, 51.44, 1:06.37, 1:01.35, 59.68, 1:03.57, 1:02.85, 57.09, 59.16, 1:00.15, 51.84, 1:05.82, 51.97, 59.27, 51.34, 1:00.05, (1:17.49), 1:09.25, 1:04.81, 56.45, 54.42, 1:02.40, 57.93, (48.78), (1:14.41), 54.88, 1:02.70[DP], 1:07.00, 57.15, 1:08.16, 1:00.38, 59.46, 1:01.73, 53.08, 1:01.08, 1:07.83, (47.01), 1:02.04, 1:03.75, 50.63, 1:00.86, 50.98, 56.09, 1:02.05, 54.19, 1:01.48+, 1:02.91, 53.42, 53.56, 1:08.40, 51.96, 53.42, (48.83), 51.47, (49.06), 53.86, 52.96, 54.06, 52.11, 58.37, 1:01.31, 49.13, 1:09.17


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Sep 25, 2022)

Really bad ao100 but at least its still sub 12


Spoiler: 11.99 Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-24
avg of 100: 11.99

Time List:
15.87, 10.30, (19.52), 10.75, 12.63, 15.09, 12.09, 11.45, 11.53, 13.28, 12.01, 10.89, 12.55, 17.30, 12.63, 12.38, 11.62, 12.92, (7.24), 11.70, 12.78, 11.88, 13.10, 12.88, 12.13, 11.12, 17.10, 11.17, 11.27, 14.82+, 10.09, 14.24, 9.74, 9.92, 9.58, 14.78+, (22.07), 11.15, 12.38, (1:21.43), (19.68), 10.85, 10.62, 10.36, (7.72), 9.98, 11.36, 9.19, 10.76, 12.93, 12.71, 10.72, 9.34, 12.24, (17.68), 9.88, 11.69, 13.89+, 11.25, 11.00, 11.89, 11.26, 14.30, 11.30, 11.73, 15.05, 9.50, 14.12, 11.23, 16.54, 13.17, 11.69, 12.14, 12.90, (8.52), 11.57, 12.00, 13.36+, 13.74, 10.43, 12.84, 12.44, 10.11, 11.63, 9.34, 10.55, 12.98, 10.90, 11.90, 12.71, 10.60, 14.71, 9.08, 13.51, 10.36, (8.89), 10.21, 10.05, (8.92), 10.94


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 2, 2022)

Using the X-Man Tornado V3, I got an insane ao100! First sub 11, Sub 10 next!
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-02
avg of 100: 10.96

Time List:
9.80, 12.02, 11.91, 11.51, 11.94, (14.79), (8.01), 10.83, 11.84, 12.57, 11.40, 11.46, 10.67, 12.28, 11.14, 8.54, (7.99), 10.74, 10.86, 10.57, (DNF(12.87)), 11.52, 12.82, 12.47, 13.13, 11.83, 11.78, 9.98, 10.21, 10.20, 10.82, 11.42, 12.18, 11.70, (13.88), 12.02, 12.77, 10.56, 12.347.90), (DNF(14.01)), 10.66, 12.17, 9.52, (17.24), 9.94, (7.51), 12.70, 10.52, 9.55, 10.36, 9.89+, 8.96, 13.06, 11.51+, 11.00, 11.06, 9.24, 11.45, 12.76, 11.87, (7.86), 9.93, 11.20, 12.27, 9.67, 9.61, 10.79, 9.23, 10.60, 11.56, 13.24, 11.01, 9.55, 9.55, 10.21, 12.65, 10.05, 10.23, 12.11, 8.27, 10.09, 12.35, 10.69, 12.71, 10.74, 8.12, 8.36, 10.28, 9.84, 11.54, 9.87, 10.93, 10.63, 13.55, 8.76, 9.42, 10.09, 13.26, 9.79


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 2, 2022)

Improvement comes pretty fast for me with the QiYi Mofangge X-Man Designs Tornado v3 flagship!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-02
avg of 100: 10.53

Time List:
9.52, (17.24), 9.94, (7.51), 12.70, 10.52, 9.55, 10.36, 9.89+, 8.96, (13.06), 11.51+, 11.00, 11.06, 9.24, 11.45, 12.76, 11.87, (7.86), 9.93, 11.20, 12.27, 9.67, 9.61, 10.79, 9.23, 10.60, 11.56, (13.24), 11.01, 9.55, 9.55, 10.21, 12.65, 10.05, 10.23, 12.11, 8.27, 10.09, 12.35, 10.69, 12.71, 10.74, 8.12, 8.36, 10.28, 9.84, 11.54, 9.87, 10.93, 10.63, (13.55), 8.76, 9.42, 10.09, (13.26), 9.79, 10.30, 11.30, 10.44, 11.26, 10.32, 9.89, 8.88, 10.03, 9.30, 8.88, 10.10, 10.27, 9.77, 12.19, 10.96, 11.39, 11.81, 12.46, 10.39, 11.22, 11.76, 9.92, 10.87, 10.59, 10.06, 10.33, 9.28, 12.42, 10.38, (5.95), 11.06, 11.06, 10.81, 10.84, 10.03, 10.22, (7.83), 10.31, 10.50, 12.23, 9.75, (7.01), 11.33


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 2, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Improvement comes pretty fast for me with the QiYi Mofangge X-Man Designs Tornado v3 flagship!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-02
> avg of 100: 10.53
> ...


So, definite main?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 2, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> So, definite main?


Yep!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 7, 2022)

Goals for WCC Western Championship:

2x2: sub 3.5 single and sub 4 avg
3x3: pr single and sub 10.5 avgavg
OH: sub 18 single and sub 20 avg
4x4: pr single and sub 1 avg
5x5: pr single and pr avg
6x6: pr single
7x7: pr single
pyra: pr avg
skewb: pr avg
mega: pr single and pr avg
clock: pr single and pr avg
sq-1 pr avg


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 15, 2022)

What?
I promise its legit

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 5: 8.46

Time List:
9.61, (6.87), 7.88, (10.27), 7.90

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 12: 9.17

Time List:
9.25, 9.10, (12.46), 9.84, 7.76, 8.66, 11.45, 9.61, (6.87), 7.88, 10.27, 7.90


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 15, 2022)

It happened again. Sub 9 average of 12!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-15
avg of 12: 8.89

Time List:
9.84, 7.76, 8.66, (11.45), 9.61, (6.87), 7.88, 10.27, 7.90, 9.64, 8.95, 8.38


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

PB 2x2 average in 2x2 solvers discord weekly comp!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
avg of 5: 1.95

Time List:
(3.58), (1.08), 1.29, 2.77, 1.80


----------



## gsingh (Oct 19, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> PB 2x2 average in 2x2 solvers discord weekly comp!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-18
> avg of 5: 1.95
> ...


Yea, scrambles were incredibly easy.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Yea, scrambles were incredibly easy.


Agreed. Congrats on your 1.5x!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 19, 2022)

gsingh said:


> Yea, scrambles were incredibly easy.


Yes, I got PB avg too lol, got 1.23


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Yes, I got PB avg too lol, got 1.23


My Pb avg is 1.01 and I got 1.86 lol

I locked up but still sub-2 ig


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 19, 2022)

Im so happy! Done with the Valk 2 LM

https://www.cubedb.net/?puzzle=2&sc...-_F-&alg=x-_//_inspection
U_R-_U-_R-_F_R_F-_U

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-19
single: 0.80

Time List:
3471. 0.80 F2 R U R' F' U F' U' F' @2022-10-19 07:51:06


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 24, 2022)

Sorry for not posting since Wednesday. My parents took me on a surprise trip to Great Wolf Lodge and it was amazing! I did a large 2x2 session at the hotel and here is it!



Spoiler: 2x2 Ao1000 4.30 PB



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-23
avg of 1000: 4.30

Time List:
4.08, 2.91, 3.38, 3.36, 6.24, 5.84, 3.46, 4.91, 4.79, 3.32, 3.51, 3.23, 3.47, 2.58, 3.88, 4.87, 0.97, 3.58, 5.78, 3.66, 3.38, 4.57, 3.88, 5.59, 5.25, 7.39, 2.29, 3.58, 5.48, 5.99, 3.98, 3.46, 3.84, 2.84, 3.80, 4.85, 4.53, 5.52, 5.18, 4.52, 4.21, 4.32, 3.11, 4.54, 4.56, 3.87, 5.37, 5.22, 2.78, 2.13, 3.47, 4.83, 6.38, 2.86, 3.26, 3.90, 3.97, 2.49, 4.12, 4.22, 3.60, 4.31, 5.37, 5.43, 5.68, 4.39, 3.41, 5.30, 3.76, 4.44, 1.87, 3.57, 3.97, 3.55, 4.25, 6.92, 3.12, 6.08, 6.21, 3.03, 3.90, 4.85, 5.67, 4.85, 2.90, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 5.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 48.92, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 4.82, 2.92, 5.31, 1.97, 4.09, 4.19, 6.96, 5.37, 1.72, 3.24, 2.92, 3.60, 1.66, 2.90, 3.06, 2.45, 2.08, 3.38, 2.10, 4.08, 4.40, 6.76, 3.30, 4.17, 3.46, 3.68, 2.37, 4.32, 4.95, 3.64, 6.95, 4.23, 2.73, 3.83, 4.63, 2.51, 4.16, 3.81, 4.29, 3.84, 5.09, 6.20, 3.89, 7.12, 4.03, 3.51, 2.98, 3.96, 4.86, 2.83, 4.72, 7.33, 3.97, 3.93, 4.31, 6.28, 4.72, 4.39, 5.19, 4.34, 4.38, 6.93, 3.49, 5.13, 3.28, 2.66, 2.98, 5.46, 7.47, 5.50, 5.70, 4.49, 3.07, 4.84, 4.52, 5.08, 6.13, 3.06, 5.98, 2.27, 5.04, 4.22, 2.72, 3.65, 5.52, 3.19, 3.03, 4.32, 4.57, 4.20, 2.34, 2.02, 3.96, 2.10, 5.74, 3.28, 3.93, 2.33, 2.48, 4.14, 2.57, 4.77, 3.96, 3.88, 5.41, 4.28, 4.40, 5.28, 1.88, 3.96, 4.01, 5.89, 4.73, 4.28, 5.12, 4.70, 3.05, 4.32, 4.12, 4.03, 3.28, 1.25, 3.28, 5.08, 1.54, 5.52+, 3.77, 1.17[such a dumb scram], 2.97, 6.02, 4.44, 4.15, 2.32, 3.86, 5.07, DNF(4.13), 3.28, 4.16, 5.07, 4.50, 4.97, 4.51, 2.88, 4.80, 3.20, 4.56, 3.55, 3.11, 4.21, 4.18, 2.53, 5.10, DNF(3.40), 9.89, 3.09, 3.45, 3.59, 3.44, 2.60, 2.05, 5.24, 5.42, 5.83, 2.43, 4.46, 3.02, 3.42, 6.42, 5.89, 4.58, 8.03, 5.12, 3.55, 3.21, 2.14, 4.62, 4.69, 2.77, 4.37, 5.41, 4.42, 6.67, 3.90, 3.91, 3.72, 6.74, 4.78, 1.77, 4.58, 5.45, 1.92, 4.77, 2.52, 4.81, 3.87, 6.97+, 3.05, 4.74, 8.34, 4.34, 3.01, 5.14, 4.16, 3.63, 5.19, 4.50, 7.65, 3.49, 5.16, 4.89, 5.53, 5.39, 4.83, 4.76, 5.05, 4.18, 4.04, 5.10, 4.10, 2.42, 3.81, 4.35, 3.84, 5.50, 5.01, 5.71, 5.16, 4.82, 4.69, 4.08, 2.90, 4.41, 2.34, 3.57, 4.63, 4.94, 2.69, 2.55, 4.74, 5.30, 3.08, 5.43, 3.75, 3.09, 3.74, 3.66, 4.32, 4.01, 2.03, 9.04, 3.89, 5.24, 2.94, 3.46, 3.14, 3.57, 3.74, 4.41, 2.55, 5.46, 4.35, 3.39, 5.73, 2.22, 1.95, 4.92, 4.56, 2.97, 4.51, 4.16, 7.19+, 5.60, 3.25, 3.29, 3.49, 40.00, 3.50, 2.48, 4.08, 3.40, 6.60, 4.28, 4.21, 3.44, 3.91, 5.52, 3.88, 3.26, 4.11, 4.68, 3.82, 4.20, 5.82, 7.03, 2.88, 4.33, 4.36, 5.59, 5.26, 4.70, 3.95, 5.74, 4.55, 8.93, 4.78, 3.43, 3.81, 4.37, 4.10, 3.65, 6.50, 5.23, 7.57, 5.07, 4.54, 4.54, 4.88, 4.50, 3.53, 4.60, 2.93, 3.58, 4.39, 5.27, 3.61, 4.92, 5.15, 4.45, 3.32, 3.80, 5.67, 3.35, 3.28, 5.63, 3.97, 4.85, 6.78, 9.22+, 4.53, 6.16, 4.26, 3.16, 5.25, 4.40, 5.07, 3.95, 3.56, 4.04, 4.69, 5.75, 4.86, 5.18, 3.30, 5.32, 5.32, 4.76, 4.79, 4.23, 5.60, 8.42, 4.04, 2.43, 4.13, 2.20, 4.13, 4.79, 4.00, 4.55, 4.13, 3.88, 4.64, 6.65, 3.19, 3.68, 4.51, 4.24, 3.97, 4.77, 4.09, 4.90, 3.87, 5.34, 3.73, 4.20, 4.51, 6.08, 3.89, 2.64, 3.65, 5.91, 5.71, 2.75, 3.69, 4.09, 4.04, 13.37, 4.80, 4.76, 3.51, 4.04, 3.92, 4.04, 5.12+, 2.64, 3.24, 4.08, 5.05, 3.77, 4.14, 4.54, 4.46, 4.07, 4.07, 3.59, 3.45, 4.26, 3.07, 3.98, 3.92, 2.92, 2.89, 5.09, 3.70, 3.96, 5.21, 4.82, 4.02, 4.16, 4.38, 3.82, 4.80, 8.09, 6.66, 4.16, 4.90, 2.59, 3.91, 4.92, 4.83, 3.89, 4.89, 2.34, 4.55, 3.95, 3.00, 3.23, 3.73, 5.24, 5.06, 4.18, 4.40, 3.23, 6.64, 5.32, 5.04, 4.10, 6.58+, 4.11, 5.69, 5.20, 3.10, 6.22, 5.96, 4.34, 4.24, 5.18, 3.90, 2.33, 3.59, 4.35, 5.29, 5.14, 3.41, 6.57+, 6.02, 4.20, 4.61, 5.15, 3.90, 3.72, 5.02, 4.94, 6.10, 3.85, 3.94, 4.19, 4.64, 3.61, 3.95, 3.65, 4.61, 6.83, 12.69, 4.36, 4.02, 5.65, 3.64, 4.05, 4.16, 3.79, 4.97, 4.07, 5.10, 4.92, 5.68, 3.57, 4.21, 2.01, 4.65, 6.11, 2.71, 2.67, 4.65, 3.61, 4.48, 4.13, 2.80, 6.72, 3.42, 5.31, 3.45, 6.37, 2.90, 2.29, 4.09, 4.09, 5.02, 3.04, 3.51, 1.91, 5.70, 10.80+, 2.12, 2.80, 3.96, 3.85, 3.03, 3.24, 5.60, 6.37, 6.14, 4.43, 6.20, 4.11, 3.66, 6.93, 3.97, 5.61, 7.55, 6.81, 5.57, 4.96, 4.34, 4.82, 4.16, 5.94, 3.50, 3.80, 3.73, 4.46, 5.70, 4.24, 3.02, 4.78, 3.29, 7.00, 4.32, 2.05, 5.61, 4.26, 4.36, 5.22, 5.14, 5.31, 3.15, 4.99, 5.57, 3.63, 4.55, 4.46, 3.96, 6.07, 4.55, 5.88, 5.24, 4.46, 6.63, 5.59, 8.74, 5.42, 3.29, 4.25, 3.60, 10.53, 1.43, 5.07, 5.20, 2.23, 5.73, 4.25, 3.36, 3.39, 4.64, 5.27, 4.75, 4.63, 3.82, 5.31, 4.80, 3.66, 3.78, 5.86, 3.45, 4.18, 6.48, 5.35, 3.79, 6.76, 3.83, 4.44, 4.08, 2.26, 3.82, 3.78, 2.74, 5.91, 3.27, 5.39, 5.23, 5.03, 3.51, 3.66, 3.28, 4.72, 4.41, 5.84, 4.35, 3.58, 1.08, 1.29, 2.77, 1.80, 5.48, 4.76, 3.76, 3.89, 6.02, 3.67, 4.01, 4.55, 5.48, 4.56, 3.80, 3.88, 3.98, 3.48, 3.30, 4.71, 3.08, 3.32, 4.42, 4.84, 4.11, 4.82, 3.65, 6.21, 3.55, 5.60, 6.54, 6.42, 3.08, 3.84, 3.40, 5.13, 4.11, 6.31, 4.41, 5.00, 2.39, 3.86, 4.68, 4.66, 3.06, 2.74, 5.01, 4.80, 2.63, 2.92, 3.89, 8.88, 4.07, 4.88, 4.81, 7.12, 4.22, 3.36, 3.54, 3.66, 3.74, 6.75, 0.80, 3.14, 1.39, 3.28, 3.28, 3.89, 6.28, 3.24, 6.78+, 4.11, 4.01, 3.80, 4.72, 6.96, 6.96, 4.20, 6.25, 3.46, 4.08, 3.18, 4.16, 3.74, 3.32, 5.42, 2.12, 3.80, 3.65, 6.17, 6.60, 3.00, 3.37, 5.93, 3.50, 3.36, 2.77, 8.09, 8.43, 7.62, 4.05, 3.50, 2.94, 4.52, 2.69, 3.84, 3.53, 2.81, 4.98, 3.59, 2.82, 6.50, 3.60, 5.91, 4.47, 4.97, 1.31, 3.80, 6.76, 3.51, 4.01, 4.45, 3.70, 5.22, 4.92, 3.59, 3.86, 3.79, 3.35, 4.25, 4.14, 3.16, 3.80, 2.84, 4.23, 4.53, 4.43, 4.12, 4.10, 4.05, 4.04, 5.06, 4.77, 3.83, 4.57, 4.24, 4.18, 5.26, 3.06, 6.46, 4.02, 3.47, 4.54, 3.83, 3.78, 3.52, 3.93, 4.26, 3.24, 3.67, 6.25, 4.77, 4.24, 2.62, 3.53, 4.54, 2.34, 4.61, 4.55, 3.77, 2.85, 3.68, 3.29, 4.58, 3.16, 3.24, 1.49, 4.18, 4.57, 4.19, 3.67, 5.06, 4.44, 2.81, 4.53, 5.90, 4.93, 3.11, 4.27, 4.59, 2.65, 5.79, 6.76, 9.48, 3.46, 3.05, 3.89, 3.93, 3.94, 4.96, 3.28, 3.49, 4.40, 2.41, 3.95, 4.28, 4.04, 2.57, 4.83, 4.37, 5.07, 5.48, 4.38, 3.26, 2.09, 4.65, 3.67, 3.24, 4.16, 4.13, 3.35, 3.55, 4.95, 3.46, 2.26, 4.36, 4.31, 4.28, 4.22, 3.22, 3.27, 3.65, 3.30, 4.41, 4.70, 3.95, 5.16, 1.76, 3.59


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 29, 2022)

Why... Just why.

Sub 0.6 2x2 SINGLE! With a recon!


0.58


----------



## Garf (Oct 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Why... Just why.
> 
> Sub 0.6 2x2 SINGLE! With a recon!
> 
> ...


WOW! Nice job!
This single would put you 13th in the world!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 29, 2022)

Garf said:


> WOW! Nice job!
> This single would put you 13th in the world!


Thanks! Also I would be California State Record holder!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 29, 2022)

2x2 Solvers weekly? You beat me if it was that 


Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Why... Just why.
> 
> Sub 0.6 2x2 SINGLE! With a recon!
> 
> ...


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 29, 2022)

Thanks so much to everyone who helped me on this journey. 

I have finally reached under the 10 second barrier for ao100
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-29
avg of 100: 9.98

Time List:
11.97, 13.29, 10.10, 9.29, 9.97, 11.41, 11.27, 12.44, 11.86, 11.87, 12.59, 14.88, 11.46, 14.20, 18.73, 8.55, 9.93, 9.58, 10.87, 12.07, 10.14, 11.69, 9.28, 13.59, 10.82, 11.97+, 11.52, 10.34, 11.39, 11.71, 14.02, 11.41, 8.07, 9.85, 8.85, 8.83, 8.23, 10.57, 9.03, 9.51, 10.78, 9.09, 9.44, 8.96, 8.92, 9.13, 10.24, 10.05, 9.47, 10.25, 9.20, 9.94, 9.50, 8.65, 10.69, 9.68, 10.84, 9.67, 8.77, 9.99, 7.29, 9.51, 9.20, 10.13, 10.12, 8.70, 9.32, 9.92, 9.85, 9.62, 8.96, 9.88+, 8.23, 6.25, 8.44, 9.00, 8.98, 8.51, 10.37, 9.95, 9.64, 11.25, 9.99, 9.99, 9.99, 9.98, 9.02, 8.88, 9.99, 9.13, 6.84, 10.22, 11.44, 6.41, 9.32, 7.75, 9.52, 7.97, 8.48, 9.79


----------



## LBr (Oct 29, 2022)

Wow well done


----------



## DynaXT (Oct 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 9.99, 9.99, 9.99, 9.98,


Holy hell that's consistent.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Oct 29, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> Holy hell that's consistent.


I know right! I was really suprised when I got it.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 29, 2022)

Congrats, Luke!


----------



## EthanMCuber (Oct 29, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who helped me on this journey.
> 
> I have finally reached under the 10 second barrier for ao100
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-29
> ...


Amazing job Luke!


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Oct 30, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 2x2 Solvers weekly? You beat me if it was that


He beat me... by 0.01 

@baseballjello67 i beat u by 0.01


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 6, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> He beat me... by 0.01
> 
> @baseballjello67 i beat u by 0.01


oh god


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 12, 2022)

I just got a sub-10 Clock Ao5!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-11
avg of 5: 9.92

Time List:
10.19, 8.92, 11.96, 10.37, 9.19


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Nov 15, 2022)

Hello everyone! I am going to post a lot of solves in this one post as a log for my recent practice sessions!



Spoiler: 3x3 Ao10000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-14
avg of 1000: 11.23

Time List:
11.72, 18.08, 13.12, 11.88, 9.01, 11.46, 13.32, 15.09, 9.88, 10.07, 14.09, 9.15, 11.55, 12.21, 11.86, 13.50, 10.26, 10.59, 15.06, 12.70, 9.96, 14.19, 10.88, 11.45, 8.29, 9.82, 10.83, 13.63, 12.49, 14.33, 10.74, 12.83, 13.44, 10.61, 11.66, 11.29, 12.34, 11.49, 8.28, 11.24, 12.42, 12.76, 11.11, 10.03, 9.35, 11.56, 13.61, 15.98, 10.70, 11.83, 10.30, 11.31, 11.93, 11.40, 9.28, 10.88, 11.07, 10.93, 9.48, 10.01, 12.32, 11.55, 10.49, 9.71, 9.76, 9.44, 9.25, 8.66, 11.79, 13.51, 13.69, 10.20, 8.05, 10.42, 10.60, 11.92, 10.38, 12.58, 11.06, 10.99, 11.38, 9.14, 11.63, 10.89, 14.02, 11.78, 10.76, 7.92, 11.93, 11.34, 11.14, 9.75, 11.13, 9.34, 14.84, 11.13, 11.72, 12.66, 10.53, 10.86, 9.31, 12.22, 11.71, 13.55, 12.68, 11.05, 9.71, 14.05, 13.04, 11.48, 12.66, 12.53, 11.96, 10.57, 12.00, 13.00, 11.13, 13.67, 11.67, 10.58, 9.50, 12.14, 10.79, 10.87, 10.90, 12.20, 11.97, 13.29, 10.10, 9.29, 9.97, 11.41, 11.27, 12.44, 11.86, 11.87, 12.59, 14.88, 11.46, 14.20, 18.73, 8.55, 9.93, 9.58, 10.87, 12.07, 10.14, 11.69, 9.28, 13.59, 10.82, 11.97+, 11.52, 10.34, 11.39, 11.71, 14.02, 11.41, 8.07, 9.85, 8.85, 8.83, 8.23, 10.57, 9.03, 9.51, 10.78, 9.09, 9.44, 8.96, 8.92, 9.13, 10.24, 10.05, 9.47, 10.25, 9.20, 9.94, 9.50, 8.65, 10.69, 9.68, 10.84, 9.67, 8.77, 9.99, 7.29, 9.51, 9.20, 10.13, 10.12, 8.70, 9.32, 9.92, 9.85, 9.62, 8.96, 9.88+, 8.23, 6.25, 8.44, 9.00, 8.98, 8.51, 10.37, 9.95, 9.64, 11.25, 9.99, 9.99, 9.99, 9.98, 9.02, 8.88, 9.99, 9.13, 6.84, 10.22, 11.44, 6.41, 9.32, 7.75, 9.52, 7.97, 8.48, 9.79, 10.24, 10.01, 12.24, 11.10, 10.86, 10.11, 9.87, 9.45, 11.09, 10.28, 10.60, 9.74, 10.40, 9.34, 6.39, 11.30, 9.24, 10.33, 11.51, 10.22, 12.97, 10.57, 11.83, 11.90, 11.30, 12.67, 13.62, 12.02, 11.50, 14.37, 9.88, 12.89, 12.96, 11.13, 11.16, 12.57, 10.16, 11.07, 11.72, 11.87, 11.62, 12.58, 14.66, 10.26, 10.47, 12.03, 13.62, 19.01, 12.39, 12.41, 12.85, 12.68, 9.97, 11.55, 11.62, 10.90, 11.92, 8.81, 8.88, 10.46, 9.62, 12.09, 11.66, 16.66, 12.51, 10.56, 11.74, 13.10, 9.99, 11.27, 11.11, 9.16, 9.13, 11.47, 12.80, 11.50, 10.98, 12.99, 11.28, 18.52, 13.98, 7.99, 9.17, 10.93, 14.42, 9.62, 16.86, 9.75, 9.35, 8.74, 12.05+, 8.60, 11.37, 10.15, 10.01, 10.23, 11.08, 12.56, 11.06, 13.19, 9.65, 11.38, 11.16, 13.16, 11.80, 12.29, 12.71, 10.22, 10.95, 11.79, 14.70, 10.55, 9.18, 10.81, 14.56, 11.60, 15.28, 13.01, 12.90, 14.46, 9.72, 11.73, 10.42, 9.56, 11.77, 8.89, 9.05, 10.26, 11.71, 9.38, 10.91, 10.84, 11.88, 10.60, 12.18, 9.49, 12.49, 11.15, 9.48, 9.93, 9.96, 11.16, 11.16, 11.16, 9.20, 7.89, 13.10, 11.46, 11.19, 15.92, 11.16, 12.21, 9.79, 11.26, 13.60, 9.01, 8.96, 15.74, 10.62, 9.77, 10.32, 13.31, 10.66, 12.39, 12.20, 10.83, 12.11, 12.26, 14.94, 10.62, 11.65, 11.13, 10.84, 13.22, 11.03, 11.25, 11.33, 10.45, 10.71, 12.49, 11.42, 8.64, 15.90, 10.84, 11.61, 10.82, 12.69, 13.83, 9.96, 12.38, 11.78, 10.20, 13.06, 11.59, 11.66, 11.17, 15.28, 13.67, 9.50, 11.41, 11.40, 11.52, 10.42, 10.17, 10.52, 13.10, 11.40, 8.75, 11.51, 12.00, 10.33, 13.77, 10.33, 10.78, 9.90, 12.27, 9.04, 15.67, 12.63, 11.11, 11.34, 13.54, 11.19, 10.00, 9.69, 8.92, 10.87, 10.33, 11.37, 11.05, 10.76, 7.45, 10.32, 9.64, 12.30, 12.66, 11.08, 12.82, 9.36, 11.78, 13.65, 7.99, 12.21, 9.25, 11.09, 11.31, 14.28, 13.85, 9.12, 12.73, 10.42, 10.70, 11.52, 17.12, 14.41, 10.22, 15.91, 10.92, 11.18, 11.55, 11.50, 13.12+, 13.23, 11.49, 10.75, 9.69, 9.14, 9.81, 11.61, 10.34, 11.67, 12.31, 8.72, 12.66, 12.50, 9.38, 6.76, 11.08, 14.40, 9.62, 11.16, 8.02, 12.95, 9.98, 11.25, 10.10, 9.39, 10.56, 12.06, 13.52, 15.51, 10.29, 9.23, 11.33, 9.14, 10.13, 14.25, 9.68, 11.91, 9.83, 11.87, 13.46, 18.94, 12.02, 13.20, 13.32, 11.50, 14.39, 13.47, 12.17, 11.68, 12.40, 10.59, 13.29, 15.91, 13.73, 16.08, 12.80, 11.59, 11.99, 10.22, 9.86, 11.56, 9.74, 9.27, 14.82, 14.13, 11.70, 12.37, 11.41, 9.90, 11.85, 11.33, 14.12, 13.97, 10.38, 11.32, 14.69, 12.93, 12.14, 11.10, 11.88, 11.56, 11.82, 13.73, 11.24, 9.90, 11.15, 12.52, 12.41, 10.22, 12.03, 11.53, 9.78, 10.22, 13.48, 9.86, 13.02, 11.32, 12.16, 10.78, 10.84, 9.55, 9.52, 10.79, 10.75, 13.83, 8.74, 14.74, 11.04, 11.21, 9.12, 8.84, 12.79, 11.15, 11.54, 10.78, 14.00, 5.88, 13.01, 10.07, 11.40, 11.60, 12.21, 11.43, 11.23, 11.60, 15.72, 10.88, 11.20, 11.37, 15.12, 10.04, 13.54, 11.24, 14.46, 15.24, 11.66, 14.82, 13.50, 12.69, 11.72, 10.57, 12.01, 10.63, 11.50, 11.91, 10.67, 11.36, 11.95, 12.79, 10.87, 17.08, 8.84, 11.53, 11.67, 16.94, 10.46, 12.45, 10.88, 11.63, 11.41, 11.02, 11.23, 12.03, 8.92, 11.96, 10.46, 12.25, 12.32, 10.21, 10.73, 10.58, 11.39, 8.52, 15.08, 12.86, 12.02, 10.52, 13.64, 13.82, 13.86, 14.05, 11.92, 10.96, 16.12, 16.45, 12.67, 11.01, 11.73, 10.88, 11.00, 11.04, 11.52, 11.92, 13.12, 10.86, 11.53, 17.02, 17.70, 13.93, 14.45, 11.20, 12.62, 11.37, 10.93, 12.09, 14.02, 14.06, 14.60, 10.50, 13.35, 9.20, 13.93, 10.85, 9.23, 12.04, 10.33, 10.54, 9.44, 11.66, 8.76, 10.79, 9.42, 9.88, 9.30, 9.01, 11.07, 8.49, 10.86, 14.46, 9.19, 9.59, 9.91, 11.50, 12.77, 10.31, 9.38, 12.05, 7.70, 9.50, 9.90, 11.00, 11.04, 12.24, 11.77, 9.05, 11.24, 9.36, 12.01, 10.39, 11.04, 12.04, 9.83, 12.83, 11.03, 12.28, 10.98, 10.36, 8.12, 8.60, 9.72, 8.38, 9.93, 11.15, 10.94, 11.45, 11.21, 9.81, 11.67, 10.22, 11.22, 14.10, 11.79, 9.65, 12.82, 11.64, 10.91, 16.93, 10.56, 10.10, 13.30, 11.41, 11.94, 11.62, 14.51, 10.77, 11.00, 14.08, 15.43, 12.77, 13.48, 14.30, 11.08, 12.64, 12.94, 10.57, 10.31, 8.96, 10.83, 9.84, 10.23, 10.40, 10.04, 12.78, 9.62, 9.68, 9.20, 10.43, 11.95, 11.92, 9.99, 7.04, 10.04, 9.70, 11.44, 11.07, 10.70, 11.43, 8.79, 8.50, 10.49, 10.84, 13.02, 11.17, 12.42, 13.21, 13.22, 12.00, 12.27, 13.32, 12.55, 17.31, 10.94, 10.66, 10.74, 11.39, 12.12, 10.36, 10.95, 11.61, 11.42, 14.82, 12.80, 11.42, 12.97, 10.38, 12.13, 13.12+, 11.53, 11.70, 11.99, 10.12, 11.45, 11.97, 11.79, 13.13, 9.94, 9.68, 10.82, 9.85, 11.61, 11.29, 11.93, 13.57, 11.00, 11.11, 10.11, 8.63, 8.97, 11.59, 10.33, 13.11, 10.95, 15.40, 11.14, 10.18, 10.35, 13.58, 9.67, 12.82, 14.49, 10.51, 9.20, 11.46, 9.11, 11.50, 12.04, 13.29, 13.95, 11.57, 9.47, 12.13, 10.24, 12.61, 12.08, 13.10, 10.81, 13.70, 10.99, 10.68, 10.08, 14.81, 13.66, 9.86, 13.36, 15.13, 14.93, 14.10, 11.92, 12.41, 16.75, 8.98, 9.75, 9.34, 9.66, 8.35, 7.85, 9.75, 9.00, 8.39, 7.04, 9.45, 9.19, 9.99, 9.60, 11.52, 10.75, 8.27, 9.69, 10.21, 11.27, 10.74, 9.18, 13.66, 11.46, 10.91, 11.96, 10.10, 9.77, 12.42, 12.31, 7.86, 9.95, 8.91, 11.60, 11.04, 9.68, 8.89, 10.05, 11.75, 9.69, 12.50, 9.18, 10.81, 11.32, 9.10, 12.25, 8.94, 10.99, 9.45, 9.44, 10.17, 11.97, 11.01, 11.12, 11.75, 13.30, 9.92, 11.15, 12.08, 10.41, 13.25, 14.31, 13.54, 9.76, 10.08, 10.93, 8.92, 10.93, 12.51, 9.47, 12.28, 9.90, 12.31, 12.80, 10.91, 5.93, 10.40, 9.46, 8.93, 11.77, 12.26, 10.95, 11.85, 13.05, 8.66, 12.17, 12.50, 11.69, 11.51, 9.66, 12.42, 12.03, 11.74, 12.61, 12.71, 10.28, 8.01, 9.49, 13.52, 11.42, 10.39, 10.62





Spoiler: 2x2 Ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-14
avg of 1000: 4.16

Time List:
3.88, 3.98, 3.48, 3.30, 4.71, 3.08, 3.32, 4.42, 4.84, 4.11, 4.82, 3.65, 6.21, 3.55, 5.60, 6.54, 6.42, 3.08, 3.84, 3.40, 5.13, 4.11, 6.31, 4.41, 5.00, 2.39, 3.86, 4.68, 4.66, 3.06, 2.74, 5.01, 4.80, 2.63, 2.92, 3.89, 8.88, 4.07, 4.88, 4.81, 7.12, 4.22, 3.36, 3.54, 3.66, 3.74, 6.75, 0.80, 3.14, 1.39, 3.28, 3.28, 3.89, 6.28, 3.24, 6.78+, 4.11, 4.01, 3.80, 4.72, 6.96, 6.96, 4.20, 6.25, 3.46, 4.08, 3.18, 4.16, 3.74, 3.32, 5.42, 2.12, 3.80, 3.65, 6.17, 6.60, 3.00, 3.37, 5.93, 3.50, 3.36, 2.77, 8.09, 8.43, 7.62, 4.05, 3.50, 2.94, 4.52, 2.69, 3.84, 3.53, 2.81, 4.98, 3.59, 2.82, 6.50, 3.60, 5.91, 4.47, 4.97, 1.31, 3.80, 6.76, 3.51, 4.01, 4.45, 3.70, 5.22, 4.92, 3.59, 3.86, 3.79, 3.35, 4.25, 4.14, 3.16, 3.80, 2.84, 4.23, 4.53, 4.43, 4.12, 4.10, 4.05, 4.04, 5.06, 4.77, 3.83, 4.57, 4.24, 4.18, 5.26, 3.06, 6.46, 4.02, 3.47, 4.54, 3.83, 3.78, 3.52, 3.93, 4.26, 3.24, 3.67, 6.25, 4.77, 4.24, 2.62, 3.53, 4.54, 2.34, 4.61, 4.55, 3.77, 2.85, 3.68, 3.29, 4.58, 3.16, 3.24, 1.49, 4.18, 4.57, 4.19, 3.67, 5.06, 4.44, 2.81, 4.53, 5.90, 4.93, 3.11, 4.27, 4.59, 2.65, 5.79, 6.76, 9.48, 3.46, 3.05, 3.89, 3.93, 3.94, 4.96, 3.28, 3.49, 4.40, 2.41, 3.95, 4.28, 4.04, 2.57, 4.83, 4.37, 5.07, 5.48, 4.38, 3.26, 2.09, 4.65, 3.67, 3.24, 4.16, 4.13, 3.35, 3.55, 4.95, 3.46, 2.26, 4.36, 4.31, 4.28, 4.22, 3.22, 3.27, 3.65, 3.30, 4.41, 4.70, 3.95, 5.16, 1.76, 3.59, 3.69, 3.85, 5.35, 4.94, 4.44, 4.93, 4.34, 4.33, 3.89, 4.43, 3.10, 3.48, 3.36, 4.41, 4.35, 4.37, 5.71, 4.14, 3.86, 4.05, 4.25, 2.94, 4.55, 5.92, 5.17, 4.68, 3.70, 3.79, 3.43, 3.90, 3.80, 3.50, 4.85, 5.91, 4.30, 5.42, 5.21, 5.22, 4.06, 3.46, 4.38, 4.12, 4.09, 5.04, 5.13, 7.25, 3.62, 1.72, 4.87, 2.49, 4.96, 3.53, 5.89, 4.30, 3.97, 2.53, 3.74, 3.79, 4.02, 3.14, 2.32, 4.28, 2.80, 2.80, 5.12, 3.48, 4.99, 2.29, 2.38, 3.59, 2.29, 3.78, 4.91, 2.86, 4.46, 3.91, 3.07, 1.81, 3.84, 3.52, 7.15, 2.11, 3.76, 2.56, 4.59, 3.93, 5.92, 6.59, 4.05, 4.92, 9.27, 4.37, 4.53, 3.36, 4.19, 2.71, 3.06, 4.80, 4.49, 4.89, 3.97, 2.69, 3.11, 5.04, 4.36, 4.16, 6.49, 5.16, 4.38, 6.86, 3.68, 3.87, 3.88, 2.17, 4.95, 5.38, 3.83, 6.05, 2.95, 4.60, 5.10, 4.19, 3.45, 5.42, 4.18, 3.78, 2.40, 3.26, 4.50, 2.10, 4.57, 2.61, 4.83, 2.99, 3.59, 2.51, 3.00, 3.59, 4.21, 4.53, 3.40, 3.70, 4.83, 5.20, 3.81, 2.30, 4.61, 4.06, 6.33, 8.40, 4.28, 2.57, 2.24, 6.57, 4.96, 3.25, 7.17, 5.76, 4.35, 4.10, 3.94, 6.53, 3.63, 3.80, 2.72, 4.51, 3.25, 4.57, 4.53, 3.92, 6.13, 5.41, 3.80, 7.27+, 2.82, 2.30, 4.06, 3.34, 4.42, 3.80, 1.78, 3.61, 4.12, 5.05, 6.13[lol kind of solve lol], 4.67, 4.51, 3.29, 5.45, 2.35, 8.60, 2.71, 4.56, 3.88, 6.04, 4.78, 4.00, 5.10, 4.63, 3.15, 4.19, 2.84, 2.68, 4.40, 5.05, 3.52, 3.23, 4.68, 3.47, 3.95, 3.76, 1.24, 2.88, 7.51, 3.84, 5.73, 5.81, 2.96, 5.71, 3.33, 5.91, 3.38, 2.35, 4.52, 3.81, 4.70, 3.84, 4.67, 4.45, 4.44, 4.35, 3.84, 6.11, 4.74, 4.37, 3.83, 2.29, 5.07, 4.52, 4.21, 3.82, 4.07, 4.54, 3.15, 6.98, 3.85, 8.45, 5.47, 8.55, 4.19, 4.27, 5.93, 6.45, 2.75, 6.28, 3.16, 4.04, 4.52, 3.47, 3.96, 5.35, 5.79, 1.90, 3.84, 4.84, 2.14, 3.16, 4.55, 3.51, 4.20, 3.52, 3.38, 3.86, 5.12, 3.56, 3.42, 4.61, 3.90, 5.54, 3.45, 7.00, 4.57, 6.28, 3.01, 3.14, 3.87, 3.56, 4.20, 4.54, 4.51, 4.31, 3.88, 4.30, 5.59, 4.29, 6.28, 0.58, 0.72, 4.31, 3.89, 3.74, 1.75, 4.86, 4.13, 2.82, 4.33, 4.67, 7.78, 3.91, 2.66, 3.63, 3.77, 6.73, 6.28, 4.27, 4.58, 8.89, 3.64, 3.05, 4.87, 3.36, 3.92, 3.65, 2.26, 4.28, 2.71, 5.08, 4.60, 4.48, 3.37, 4.37, 4.00, 6.92, 3.26, 5.04, 5.45, 6.33+, 2.68, 4.34, 5.57, 3.83, 3.51, 5.39, 4.03, 4.42, 3.98, 3.49, 4.24, 1.37, 5.23, 3.58, 3.29, 4.07, 3.22, 4.02, 3.96, 3.89, 1.79, 3.51, 4.21, 3.11, 2.59, 2.83, 2.63, 4.14, 2.84, 2.96, 3.89, 5.83, 4.56, 4.96, 3.44, 3.87, 4.69, 5.19, 5.59, 3.74, 4.24, 4.25, 5.14, 4.39, 12.59, 5.05, 4.55, 3.78, 3.55, 4.88, 6.13, 4.83, 7.33, 5.11, 3.82, 4.61, 1.93, 3.96, 2.45, 4.20, 6.83, 3.78, 5.97, 3.60, 4.17, 4.87, 5.64, 4.07, 3.93, 6.69, 5.31, 2.81, 5.32, 3.08, 1.98, 5.53, 5.00, 4.62, 3.44, 3.84, 3.65, 3.40, 2.91, 4.44, 5.04, 4.52, 4.03, 4.61, 4.53, 3.20, 3.81, 4.39, 4.93, 3.79, 3.95, 3.01, 5.07, 5.02, 2.30, 4.89, 2.55, 5.93, 4.91, 4.85, 4.71, 3.44, 4.31, 4.19, 3.24, 5.69, 4.20, 2.91, 3.76, 3.12, 3.64, 5.19, 4.25, 3.71, 2.32, 1.90, 4.36, 3.94, 3.73, 3.93, 4.27, 4.53, 3.54, 4.99, 4.06, 4.50, 2.71, 5.77, 3.11, 3.26, 5.52, 3.38, 3.91, 4.23, 3.88, 4.60, 4.08, 6.59, 6.61, 4.56, 5.60, 4.90, 6.14, 3.57, 3.92, 3.87, 2.69, 4.69, 4.70, 4.32, 4.21, 4.41, 4.20, 4.88, 4.60, 4.39, 3.57, 3.11, 4.19, 2.70, 3.54, 10.37, 2.57, 4.31, 4.58, 6.06, 4.12, 6.40, 4.05, 4.37, 4.87, 4.46, 3.45, 4.24, 4.38, 3.87, 6.52, 5.62, 3.35, 4.64, 5.46, 3.96, 5.02, 8.20, 3.36, 4.06, 6.73, 4.55, 2.35, 3.25, 4.59, 6.02, 3.84, 2.77, 3.47, 4.72, 5.05, 4.89, 4.51, 3.98, 5.12, 4.09, 5.16, 1.88, 2.63, 4.85, 7.67, 4.24, 2.64, 4.59, 3.99, 3.42, 3.61, 3.04, 2.85, 3.11, 4.89, 3.78, 3.25, 5.27, 3.69, 4.08, 3.80, 4.30, 2.70, 3.99, 2.86, 4.21, 5.96, 3.19, 4.67, 3.73, 3.67, 4.10, 3.52, 2.41, 3.74, 4.70, 4.01, 5.29, 2.75, 1.53, 3.17, 3.62, 2.78, 2.14, 3.89, 2.16, 2.62, 3.64, 5.48, 4.06, 3.36, 3.86, 7.46, 2.78, 4.14, 3.76, 7.63, 5.21, 2.55, 3.77, 5.17, 4.78, 5.20, 3.66, 3.02, 8.54, 3.77, 1.68, 6.16, 5.47, 5.11, 3.55, 2.09, 7.45, 5.63, 2.52, 4.52, 3.19, 4.68, 4.56, 3.27, 3.79, 2.64, 7.13, 2.63, 2.69, 4.91, 4.81, 3.47, 3.95, 4.27, 3.91, 2.37, 5.52, 2.40, 3.71, 3.39, 5.77, 5.64, 5.68, 4.06, 3.59, 3.84, 3.25, 3.29, 4.47, 4.59, 2.43, 3.31, 4.67, 3.74, 6.23, 4.42, 4.14, 4.80, 5.30, 3.01, 2.86, 3.49, 6.11, 5.09, 3.80, 4.59, 4.65, 4.11, 3.35, 4.38, 4.04, 4.40, 2.47, 3.29, 3.81, 2.85, 4.59, 3.48, 2.19, 4.12, 6.02, 3.78, 4.13, 5.39, 0.96, 3.77, 3.96, 3.17, 3.08, 0.74, 3.19, 3.62, 3.30, 3.93, 3.31, 5.45, 5.58, 2.41, 3.12, 4.16, 3.51, 3.25, 3.84, 4.96, 3.96, 3.93, 4.35, 4.60, 4.24, 2.60, 5.05, 2.50, 3.36, 3.54, 3.48, 4.93, 5.41, 2.64, 3.96, 4.86, 3.55, 5.53, 3.49, 4.46, 4.46, 3.11, 3.86, 5.30, 4.60, 4.50, 6.99, 4.21, 3.94, 4.72, 2.36, 3.94, 4.77, 7.28, 7.32, 3.70, DNF(1.02), 4.65, 4.50, 4.54, 3.67, 4.47, 6.34, 7.12, 4.87, 3.60, 5.60, 4.14, 4.17, 5.78, 2.33, 3.23, 7.41, 4.10, 5.25, 2.45, 4.20, 3.84, 4.08, 4.37, 7.11, 5.11, 4.17, 2.56, 5.53, 5.19, 4.43, 6.20, 3.00, 3.99, 6.71, 6.97





Spoiler: Pyra ao1000



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-14
avg of 1000: 9.52

Time List:
25.86, (10.61), 9.02, 12.04, 3.72, (10.37), 19.05, (9.45), 15.19, (7.24), 7.81, 7.79, 5.96, 11.94, 6.10, (5.68), 5.70, (6.80), (5.98), (9.24), (5.18), (5.23), (6.06), 6.61, (13.20), 4.68, 15.58, (9.50), (16.43), (19.88), 14.64, 19.15, 16.80, 24.53, (15.98), 16.01, (17.55), (15.88), 8.91, 22.10, 15.85, 18.17, 18.75, 20.40, (DNF(7.35)), 21.03, (22.92), 13.90, 21.87, 17.28, 12.87, (22.18), 21.19, 19.20, 10.99, 12.94, 14.24, 11.73, 22.84, 12.58, 18.37, (19.71), 13.84, 14.04, 10.30, 11.91, 11.04, 10.24, (19.10), (10.70), 24.95, 12.81, 12.08, 15.88, (17.19), 18.66, (16.58), 15.25, 11.25, 13.12, 11.89, 9.22, 10.39, (14.43), 12.53, (22.12), (16.04), (14.30), 15.00, 17.43, (12.66), 11.48, 18.12, 20.61, 12.07, (11.55), (16.12), 12.23, (19.40), (11.77), 25.45, 15.29, 18.09, 14.36, 15.92, 14.64, 13.29, 19.42, 15.65, 18.34, 19.63, 21.47, 16.17, 14.37, 18.53, 11.35, 15.16, 17.47, 17.45, DNF(11.54), 19.22, 13.18, 18.45, 25.34, 8.09, 6.89, 7.07, 8.35, 15.05, (15.25), 10.50, 7.02, (11.01), (10.36), 15.58, 10.57, 11.02, 11.60, 13.74, 8.19, 15.01, 7.19, (11.90), 8.10, 12.12, 8.89, 6.68, 17.21, 9.87, (11.28), 17.35, 15.54, 12.98, 28.38, 11.88, 16.30, 18.83, 18.53, 11.91, 10.29, 10.86, 6.97, 9.52, 8.56, 9.90, 16.14, 18.20, 12.79, 6.73, 10.32, 16.56, 8.37, (10.58), (21.59), 13.66, 7.60, 5.44, 12.12, 17.41, 9.69, 9.83, 9.98, 11.06, 9.20, 13.69, (11.18), 9.51, 14.28, 13.47, 13.94, 15.51, 9.03, 12.76, 8.65, 15.66, 9.57, 4.92, 4.19, 11.18, 16.78, 12.78, (11.04), 7.27, 13.06+, 13.08, 9.62, 14.16, 11.48, 10.11, 4.62, 10.68, 8.31, 17.90, 15.91, 12.11, 7.76, 12.17, 11.03, 9.29, (9.58), 8.75, 5.87, 7.48, 10.75, 9.24, 4.29, 9.77, 8.72, 8.72, 11.25, 12.48, 10.80, 9.73, (12.23), 7.80, 13.04, 14.37, (12.90), 10.32, 16.67, 10.67, 13.03, 10.63, 35.06, 14.95, 12.53, 9.58, 9.91, 14.51, 14.58, 11.26, 11.63, 13.65, 14.48, 13.14, 11.90, 11.51, 19.66, 14.78, 5.60, 15.19, 22.45, 12.53, 6.44, 10.43, 14.74, 10.65, 14.08, 13.09, (11.44), 13.30, 15.20, 15.77, 5.88, 6.34, 12.56, 9.35, 6.72, 12.85, 14.68, 7.40, 13.41, 16.06, 9.58, 5.29, (10.18), 8.78, (14.82), 13.76, 9.74, 10.57, 12.29, 10.04, 4.81, 8.09, 10.86, 9.79, 6.86, 10.46, 11.46, 12.26, 11.61, 10.77, 15.38, 6.24, 14.60, 17.35, 12.97, 13.75, 24.27, 7.83, 20.92, 15.27, 8.85, (16.82), 16.06, 8.53, 11.69, 11.59, 9.58, 7.00, 12.29, 11.56, 10.50, 6.66, 10.66, 11.58, 9.62, (10.31), 7.61, 9.49, (9.07), (7.61), 5.83, 7.89, (10.55), (5.78), (8.79), (4.87), (5.86), (11.67), 9.04, 11.40, 9.72, 10.32, 5.93, 9.57, 12.91, 8.50, 8.29, 7.41, 7.88, 4.63, 5.26, 6.08, 3.69, (3.98), (7.30), (6.12), (4.88), 4.78, 5.06, 3.81, DNF(2.93), DNF(1.69), 5.69, 7.78, 7.05, 10.59, 5.35, 6.17, (5.56), (13.82), 8.42, 9.03, 6.20, 7.55, (6.11), 8.83, 5.59, 3.70, 4.98, 3.91, DNF(1.14), 8.80, 7.90, 6.79, 11.16, 6.30, 7.78, 7.80, 6.56, 11.25, 7.36, 6.00, 4.21, DNF(0.56), (9.02), 10.04, 9.83, 7.45, 3.70, 7.50, 11.03, 6.93, 6.44, 6.53, 12.35, 8.01, 17.53, 11.63, 13.06, 8.02, 6.35, 5.41, 11.40, 9.52, 11.53, 8.20, 9.17, 8.22, 4.69, 5.60, 7.54, 9.45, 8.08, 11.22, 10.51, 10.69, 9.14, 13.33, 8.03, 6.61, 6.81, 13.02, 8.96, 6.87, 9.45, 7.84, 6.69, 12.62, 8.86, 10.58, 8.85, 8.39, 7.23, 9.32, 6.87, 9.09, 10.38, 8.61, 7.09, 11.19, 12.14, 8.29, 10.03, 10.21, 6.54, 10.35, 6.61, 9.23, 8.69, 13.89, 11.90, 7.63, 13.87, 11.12, (9.82), 9.55, 9.93, 11.04, 8.45, (6.77), 11.73, 8.30, 8.13, 13.00, 6.71, 7.03, 7.72, 8.10, 9.67, 6.79, 8.24, 11.91, 8.34, 11.28, 6.87, 8.90, 8.36, 8.33, 4.90, 9.91, 5.68, 8.40, 9.17, 4.74, 8.74, 6.12, 11.27, 7.33, 10.84, 6.91, 9.54, 7.48, 12.72, 7.40, 8.87, 7.82, 9.03, 5.89, 10.15, 6.41, 7.40, 7.90, 9.87, 11.86+, 5.68, 6.36, 6.73, 9.47, 7.19, 7.20, 9.47, 8.09, 9.89, 11.50, (5.85), 9.21, 7.84, (11.02), 9.18, 8.98, 10.04, 8.32, 8.36, 7.39, 7.09, 8.60, 9.39, 11.62, 7.15, 11.17, 10.68, 11.33, 7.86, 10.39, 5.53, 5.95, (7.51), 6.20, 4.89, 7.26, (5.55), 4.71, 6.26, 7.36, 5.06, 7.95, 11.06, 5.77, 8.74+, (11.58), 8.13, 10.32, 12.85, 8.58, 11.60, 11.51, 9.55, 8.73, 7.77, 7.48, 4.23, 6.08, 5.41, 6.04, 4.37, 7.00, 5.90, 10.41, 5.80, (8.33), 7.92, 5.92, 7.56, (4.97), 8.10, 6.22, 8.66, 6.19, 6.99, 10.95, (9.62), 8.33, 10.02, 6.81, 5.72, (12.25), 9.42, 9.20, 7.39, 14.72, 7.86, 12.99, 9.17, 4.87, 7.49, 8.58, 9.16, 4.95, 5.41, 7.22, 6.14, 6.68, 6.69, 7.19, 4.00, 8.65, 11.00, 7.63, (10.76), 4.55, 7.04, 7.85, 8.64, 10.87, 9.26, 6.94, 8.55, 7.29, 8.32, (8.96), 8.60, 9.88, 9.60, 7.51, 7.59, 8.92, 10.75, 9.20, 9.31, 5.61, 7.45+, 10.04, 3.88, 10.49, 10.08, 6.73, 15.54, 9.21, 9.27, 9.39, 9.89, 9.60, 8.19, 4.81, (6.92), 7.71, (5.86), 6.98, 6.62, 8.41, (7.03), 13.77, 12.80, 7.93, 9.05, 8.75, 8.93, 6.71, 6.51, 8.35, 8.83, 8.67, 6.91, 11.07, 6.50, 8.13, 7.55, 8.27, 4.61, 5.61, 4.24, 7.51, 8.49, 11.34, 3.74, 8.07, 8.63, 7.48, 10.20, 8.73, 8.83, 9.34, 9.44, 9.28, 9.74+, 6.13, 9.08, 5.63, 8.70, 9.89, 5.64, 9.65, 10.13, 8.58, (7.62), 5.54, 8.52, 8.87, 8.06, 9.62, 11.58, 6.92, 11.90, 12.96, 10.77, 11.97, 7.39, 6.95, 10.92, 8.25, 8.82, 5.41, 13.16, 8.28, (9.39), 7.43, 6.36, 6.86, 3.54, 10.50, 6.89, 10.87, 9.54, 7.92, 9.12, 9.61, 9.23, 9.23, 7.91, 8.40, 6.39, 9.04, 7.33, 9.72, (8.70), 8.30, 9.94, 10.61, 4.67, 8.87, 6.73, 7.05, 6.27, 9.00, 7.39, 5.98, 7.72, 9.08, 5.26, 6.24, 8.80, 7.39, 8.26, 8.93, 5.87, 11.88, 5.32, 8.67, 4.65, 9.60, 9.69, (7.47), 10.88, 9.17, 10.85, 9.11, 8.87, 6.03, 6.33, 10.19, 6.48, 10.86, 7.08, 9.35, 10.32, 7.79, (10.44), 8.71, 9.91, 9.26, 7.37, 6.62, 6.34, 8.18, 8.07, 2.68, (9.68), 7.29, (7.37), 10.21, 6.23, 6.37, 13.75, 8.07, 7.98, 10.60, 9.24, 8.40, 6.00, 7.76, 3.84, 8.11, 5.53, 8.66, 6.30, 8.47, 9.81, 11.70, 8.21, 11.38, 4.17, 7.94, 4.42, 7.76, 9.76, 7.44, 5.13, 7.98, 7.74, 7.36, 5.37, 7.43, 7.95, 8.96, 5.26, (8.10), 13.43, 8.48, 6.39, 8.65, 8.68, 9.04, 7.74, 8.23, 9.34, 6.65, 8.22, 8.99, 9.84, 9.11, 7.30, 9.91, 9.01, 12.15, 10.56, 6.74, 9.64, 6.20, 7.22+, 4.68, 8.14, 10.45, 8.33, 6.06, 8.52, 7.98, 6.90, 9.44, 10.30, 12.17, 11.38, 7.28, 8.93, 7.21, 9.77, 7.87, 9.89, 10.78, 8.40, 8.99, 7.26, 7.78, 7.86, 8.07, 8.49, 9.64, (8.17), 9.64, 9.19, 8.09, (9.80), 9.15, 9.73, 13.23, 8.53, 7.50, 6.09, 7.60, 5.43, 9.42, 7.57, 6.95, 6.51, 7.33, 6.85, 7.59, 10.38, (7.86), 9.79, 6.60, 3.32, 10.46, 8.73, 9.10, 4.55, 8.40+, 7.00, 6.71, 8.40, 8.33, 8.48+, 7.38, 9.54, 9.84, 9.16, 6.65, 9.56, 12.85, 10.14, 7.20, 8.29, 4.74, 5.71, 8.44, 9.52, 7.87, (6.71), 8.67, 9.62, 8.70, 6.28, 9.17, 9.54, 10.32, 6.90, 8.14, 11.12, 7.59, 9.95, 9.96, 6.24, 6.57, 9.64, 8.80, (10.36), 6.71, 6.74, 6.02, 9.15, 6.88, 4.01, 9.43, 7.35, 8.60, 8.96, 12.58, 9.53, 9.93, 6.46, 8.86, 8.15, 9.03, 8.97, 6.65, 9.11, 6.88, 9.16, 6.32, 4.15, 5.71, 8.96, 11.00, 9.96, 5.52, 11.16, 9.64, 9.52, 7.41, 5.16, 9.51, 7.66, 8.42, 11.43, 6.97, 7.36, 8.96, 6.84





Spoiler: Clock Ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-14
avg of 100: 12.63

Time List:
11.84, 11.27, 13.07, 13.00, 13.49, 7.68, 10.62, 12.19, 15.52, 10.34, 9.26, 14.69, 15.15, 8.60, 10.28, 12.98, 12.32, 15.89, 15.02, 12.39, 12.16, 18.79, 9.44, 11.91, 9.79, 16.83, 17.42, 18.42, 13.17, 11.06, 10.20, 14.56, 11.23, 10.19, 12.81, 15.21, 10.19, 8.92, 11.96, 10.37, 9.19, 13.12, 11.76, 16.71, 13.52, 17.38, 11.25, 10.93, 13.11, 16.12, 10.63, 12.86, 11.93, 17.49, 14.51, 16.07, 11.96, 11.39, 14.31, 14.76, 13.53, 9.88, 16.48, 17.60, 9.74, 13.08, 13.09, 17.03, 14.13, 9.22, 13.77, 12.18, 11.17, 11.76, 9.98, 15.69, 13.67, 13.53, 12.51, 12.21, 14.12, 12.53, 11.77, 12.30, 14.10, 12.53, 12.45, 9.51, 12.98, 15.85, 10.10, 10.19, 10.91, 9.58, 10.17, 10.39, 11.26, 15.13, 11.85, 12.77





Spoiler: Square-1 Ao5



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-14
avg of 5: 19.20

Time List:
16.32, 18.54, 25.33, 22.41, 16.65



That's all folks!


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 18, 2022)

Exams are so annoying, I have 0 time to cube and all my time is spent studying. anyway my internet is having trouble with cstimer and I am getting a blank page when I open it. So I have been using cubedesk while I wait for the fix.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Dec 19, 2022)

I have a 1.02 4 mover up on cubedb! Go check it here: cubedb profile


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Monday at 5:27 PM)

Here's a nice 11.12 ao1000 that I have done across the last 2 weeks.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-09
avg of 1000: 11.12

Time List:
10.77, 9.56, 11.16, 11.36, 10.69, 12.06, 9.74, 8.64, 11.56, 10.23, 11.09, 10.42, 10.19, 9.72, 11.64, 8.97, 11.24, 12.18, 11.29, 11.64, 12.55, 10.63, 9.67, 12.83, 9.72, 11.70, 10.43, 10.83, 10.99, 10.63, 10.05, 11.77, 11.63, 10.26, 11.44, 11.32, 11.67, 10.45, 16.27, 11.46, 19.21, 12.87, 10.54, 8.91, 9.02, 8.71, 11.28, 8.64, 9.70, 11.65, 14.70, 10.09, 11.52, 12.86, 9.94, 14.00, 10.17, 10.00, 13.35, 6.91, 10.15, 10.17, 10.74, 15.06, 13.56, 13.03, 11.32, 8.86, 10.51, 11.96, 12.35, 13.19, 10.05, 15.32, 11.47, 12.69, 9.91, 9.89, 12.71, 10.63, 10.12, 11.20, 8.48, 9.13, 13.77, 9.64, 10.84, 9.54, 10.56, 10.95, 11.83, 10.50, 13.64, 11.02, 11.14, 11.08, 9.81, 10.30, 12.76, 10.97, 10.86, 12.18, 13.85, 13.16, 10.52, 12.15, 12.48, 11.22, 10.00, 13.08, 9.56, 9.05, 11.64, 11.95, 11.35, 11.79, 12.39, 10.98, 11.18, 10.74, 11.52, 10.74, 8.79, 13.35, 12.28, 10.55, 10.91, 11.18, 11.01, 8.56, 11.07, 10.11, 13.32, 9.90, 8.90, 10.68, 8.66, 10.86, 10.16, 10.88, 12.16, 10.04, 16.41, 12.38, 11.08, 12.29, 9.55, 10.33, 9.75, 10.11, 11.14, 10.46, 10.92, 8.97, 10.03, 11.73, 11.32, 9.38, 11.06, 21.38, 7.66, 7.62, 9.16, 9.11, 6.97, 8.79, 7.10, 9.83, 11.93, 12.82, 12.82, 12.40, 11.59, 9.63, 10.95, 11.81, 9.78, 9.20, 9.32, 8.57, 12.36, 9.18, 8.04, 9.53, 9.61, 11.71, 9.03, 11.34, 10.95, 9.88, 14.64, 10.73, 13.80, 10.82, 9.73, 11.04, 10.86, 11.67, 11.71, 8.64, 12.45, 11.91, 16.86, 10.05, 12.65, 9.95, 11.02, 10.08, 11.62, 9.89, 9.98, 12.71, 12.37, 13.56, 11.19, 9.54, 13.62, 11.26, 14.19, 10.72, 8.54, 9.18, 10.90, 9.93, 9.70, 9.97, 10.71, 9.00, 9.45, 11.61, 8.75, 11.27, 10.27, 8.60, 11.68, 12.74, 9.61, 12.22, 17.80, 9.57, 10.82, 11.17, 13.19, 15.95, 12.02, 13.88, 11.95, 13.01, 10.98, 11.66, 11.16, 12.04, 13.23, 10.07, 11.13, 10.00, 13.76, 12.28, 10.22, 11.53, 12.65, 13.09, 11.07, 9.08, 10.48, 13.29, 13.07, 15.84, 12.12, 16.43, 17.14, 12.40, 10.20, 11.73, 10.69, 11.39, 11.60, 11.85, 12.85, 13.48, 13.81, 9.77, 10.92, 12.49, 12.04, 9.14, 11.02, 13.37, 10.80, 11.67, 12.15, 12.22, 14.96, 8.94, 12.18, 10.41, 14.17, 12.70, 11.79, 15.93, 10.96, 13.95, 10.67, 9.99, 14.18, 11.26, 10.74, 10.08, 14.07, 11.80, 8.19, 13.18, 8.51, 7.82, 6.98, 10.92, 9.10, 11.48, 13.66, 11.51, 9.14, 11.40, 10.58, 9.06, 9.41, 10.59, 11.45, 9.70, 8.76, 12.50, 11.14, 12.11, 10.88, 8.61, 9.58, 12.32, 10.75, 10.78, 13.59, 12.40, 9.83, 12.30, 14.03, 12.55, 11.58, 11.74, 12.69, 10.82, 10.35, 12.46, 8.12, 10.97, 14.88, 12.02, 13.81, 6.69, 16.60, 14.04, 12.34, 16.69, 14.73, 11.78, 10.71, 13.55, 10.67, 10.53, 7.82, 15.19, 11.59, 13.69, 9.03, 11.02, 12.94, 13.44, 11.93, 12.34, 9.14, 8.87, 9.86, 9.93, 11.64, 10.93, 10.72, 9.33, 10.05, 10.09, 11.56, 8.94, 9.46, 11.48, 13.04, 7.99, 13.55, 13.20, 12.30, 10.98, 9.08, 10.04, 12.09, 9.54, 10.92, 11.04, 12.18, 10.79, 11.72, 13.36, 12.57, 10.35, 12.30, 10.92, 11.07, 9.80, 12.11, 12.42, 12.70, 11.42, 9.50, 13.01, 10.47, 13.28, 11.71, 9.92, 11.16, 8.94, 9.47, 12.09, 12.17, 8.22, 10.32, 11.34, 8.69, 10.04, 11.22, 8.87, 11.54, 10.67, 9.34, 10.49, 9.38, 11.51, 11.81, 9.57, 10.83, 8.47, 9.25, 7.85, 9.46, 10.34, 10.47, 9.70, 12.65, 11.28, 9.32, 7.98, 9.66, 11.93, 11.29, 8.88, 14.12, 13.23, 11.40, 9.42, 9.71, 13.57, 9.68, 11.78, 10.78, 12.42, 11.88, 11.34, 15.74, 9.95, 12.60, 11.73, 13.48, 12.47, 17.23, 9.39, 12.01, 10.67, 13.20, 14.51, 11.80, 12.02, 10.30, 9.25, 11.84, 10.23, 10.43, 11.87, 10.40, 9.29, 8.69, 9.60, 10.99, 12.36, 10.09, 10.63, 16.94, 12.98, 11.21, 12.22, 12.44, 11.08, 12.15, 9.99, 9.27, 12.17, 12.19, 11.99, 9.54, 10.75, 9.92, 11.83, 12.70, 16.08, 9.76, 10.68, 9.71, 10.19, 11.11, 10.75, 8.71, 10.46, 11.94, 12.69, 10.87, 11.37, 8.80, 12.20, 11.75, 11.39, 11.72, 11.36, 10.43, 8.90, 11.17, 10.46, 9.19, 10.28, 9.21, 9.58, 9.26, 11.89, 9.98, 10.85, 9.80, 9.95, 7.81, 8.58, 11.92, 9.70, 9.16, 9.50, 9.61, 10.17, 9.56, 9.29, 10.66, 9.16, 11.00, 11.84, 10.68, 10.46, 12.98, 11.23, 10.15, 11.70, 10.71, 8.93, 12.62, 9.71, 10.40, 11.23, 10.51, 13.81, 12.12, 12.80, 8.65, 11.36, 12.74, 11.75, 11.22, 11.16, 14.03, 7.29, 14.50, 13.70, 13.80, 12.02, 12.38, 10.89, 9.93, 11.62, 10.26, 12.56, 7.36, 10.83, 11.21, 10.63, 10.83, 9.01, 10.80, 12.80, 11.48, 10.42, 13.60, 10.21, 10.56, 14.69, 17.61, 9.60, 10.46, 10.00, 10.57, 12.48, 10.15, 11.12, 14.93, 10.42, 9.04, 12.83, 10.95, 9.51, 9.55, 15.21, 10.53, 11.11, 8.56, 10.17, 10.84, 14.08, 11.94, 10.60, 10.56, 9.44, 9.64, 11.15, 12.60, 11.17, 11.79, 11.57, 12.76, 11.50, 12.30, 9.07, 11.58, 9.89, 10.41, 12.99, 12.40, 12.08, 11.79, 15.30, 9.61, 11.58, 13.34, 10.72, 13.10, 10.69, 11.35, 9.70, 12.48, 11.96, 10.86, 11.88, 12.46, 10.70, 11.20, 11.47, 11.44, 10.86, 12.29, 10.53, 11.40, 10.32, 10.71, 11.49, 10.60, 13.47, 11.83, 13.16, 11.65, 7.64, 13.88, 13.00, 12.74, 10.10, 12.10, 9.95, 9.49, 11.02, 10.88, 13.10, 10.64, 10.55, 11.35, 10.91, 10.04, 10.43, 11.15, 9.56, 10.25, 10.04, 10.70, 10.65, 10.92, 11.88, 9.65, 12.64, 9.98, 11.89, 11.29, 10.34, 11.73, 10.79, 9.36, 11.89, 9.41, 9.78, 9.84, 9.55, 11.16, 9.50, 10.61, 10.59, 9.96, 11.35, 12.05, 9.56, 7.90, 9.61, 10.31, 10.97, 13.54, 13.35, 8.57, 10.79, 9.50, 12.51, 14.33, 13.13, 10.37, 9.70, 10.95, 13.19, 10.44, 11.73, 10.71, 9.74, 9.12, 11.84, 9.86, 11.12, 10.54, 14.11, 11.16, 8.80, 10.33, 11.85, 9.88, 9.60, 8.96, 17.10, 9.71, 14.36, 8.62, 12.71, 8.90, 11.35, 9.84, 10.69, 14.07, 10.85, 11.00, 11.47, 8.98, 11.26, 9.71, 12.23, 11.41, 10.73, 10.58, 11.78, 9.49, 9.60, 12.21, 9.80, 11.17, 11.92, 10.88, 9.93, 11.14, 10.31, 10.86, 10.83, 11.56, 12.78, 14.45, 10.67, 13.13, 10.61, 10.49, 12.50, 13.50, 14.45, 12.25, 11.36, 10.75, 9.33, 10.76, 8.74, 11.12, 11.14, 10.72, 11.15, 9.72, 11.52, 11.31, 9.40, 13.54, 11.03, 13.50, 9.75, 10.19, 10.70, 9.74, 10.96, 12.75, 10.00, 11.49, 11.03, 10.91, 8.99, 16.68, 9.51, 11.80, 9.70, 9.88, 11.64, 9.94, 9.49, 12.53, 23.93, 13.74, 13.83, 10.32, 12.03, 9.96, 9.60, 13.71, 10.56, 12.35, 10.90, 11.05, 10.83, 9.07, 12.23, 10.54, 9.95, 9.27, 12.09, 10.32, 14.26, 10.69, 10.56, 11.96, 13.96, 15.31, 14.25, 16.72, 13.06, 13.62, 11.81, 9.57, 8.97, 17.56, 15.84, 10.31, 11.33, 8.76, 10.52, 11.60, 11.63, 10.92, 14.12, 11.28, 10.94, 12.50, 11.38, 11.83, 11.13, 13.88, 10.14, 9.85, 10.31, 11.74, 11.09, 9.13, 10.47, 13.48, 14.34, 12.16, 11.78, 11.90, 13.20, 8.00, 10.25, 12.85, 11.57, 13.30, 11.07, 9.46, 9.98, 11.91, 13.48, 10.21, 11.51, 13.23, 16.24, 11.03, 9.65, 9.75, 10.58, 10.58, 9.80, 13.21, 9.58, 10.79, 9.52, 12.89, 10.96, 10.49, 10.95, 10.74, 9.66, 12.89, 11.75, 11.08, 8.71, 13.60, 11.33, 10.31, 8.89, 11.31, 9.90, 12.99, 11.75, 11.08, 8.71, 13.60, 11.33, 10.31, 8.89, 11.31, 9.90, 12.99, 10.23, 11.08, 15.03, 11.77, 15.11, 8.22, 11.92, 10.04, 9.78, 11.46, 15.72, 11.44, 12.36, 14.40, 11.49, 11.71, 10.58, 9.73, 12.51, 11.51, 11.18, 9.86, 9.89, 10.46, 13.01, 10.49, 10.07, 10.16, 9.52, 8.78, 10.81, 11.25, 10.52, 9.23, 10.01, 11.54, 11.63, 11.73, 10.70, 10.16, 10.81, 10.64, 10.56


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Monday at 5:32 PM)

fast.


----------

